# Single Men



## Cdnprincess

I know there are a couple of threads already posted but they are so long to go through and read. I'd like to know if they are ANY single men, 24-29 years old here on dis?

I'm looking for prince charming.


----------



## Cdnprincess

No such luck in my posted thread..but a few private msg's came.  

 I just wanted to add... if anybody else (who doesn't want to read through tons and tons of pages ) may post ....I'm up for helping others find their prince charming as welll!!!


----------



## momsoftwins

hey thanks cdnprincess...
i too am looking for my prince charming an loving disney is even better!!!  i am a 33 yr old mother of 5 yr old twins.  i live in west central ohio and would love to chat with fellow ohio disney freaks!! any guys 30-40 lets chat well again thanks cdnprincess for letting me post here


----------



## readyformagic

Just stopped to say hi. I am a single male that loves disney live in ohio I have a 6 year old daughter. I am 39


----------



## momsoftwins

hi ready...where in ohio are u?  i am between dayton and columbus


----------



## readyformagic

I live about 45 min south of columbus. Have you heard of washington court house?


----------



## momsoftwins

o ya...i am in springfield...washington courthouse makes me think "outlets" well at least near the outlets. haha
so any disney trip plans for u?


----------



## readyformagic

I was in springfield the other day golfing. I am hoping to go the week after thanksgiving the crowds are really low than so its a great time.


----------



## momsoftwins

cool about golfing...and how cool to go and see disney for the holidays.  i went once drove down christmas night and stayed the week between xmas and new years ( looking back now i think it was the stupidest thing i had ever done)  it was crazy busy i guess i didnt know any better!!!  but i am sure that week will be nice and perfect for u and your daughter.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay stop looking and start enjoying life.  The guy will come along when you least expect it.  That is what happened to me.


----------



## momsoftwins

thanks for the advice nurse.darcy...i will remember that when i am sittin at home alone...lololol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

momsoftwins said:


> thanks for the advice nurse.darcy...i will remember that when i am sittin at home alone...lololol.



Look, you may not care for my advice, but I will tell you that I have not had attachment for at a minimum of 5 years.  Probably more like 10. But I have made excellent friends by meeting up with peeps. . .


----------



## momsoftwins

not trying to be rude...just making a little joke thats all.  im not sweating meeting my prince charming hes out there someplace and at some point and time i will meet him.
no harm no foul
your advice is good i have heard that b4....its like never watch a pot of boiling water


----------



## ANTSS2001

Cdnprincess said:


> I know there are a couple of threads already posted but they are so long to go through and read. I'd like to know if they are ANY single men, *24-29 years old *here on dis?
> 
> I'm looking for prince charming.




  I dont even remember what was I doing those ages..  if you find one who got an ailing single dad... send him my way    





Cdnprincess said:


> No such luck in my posted thread..but a few private msg's came.
> 
> I just wanted to add... *if anybody else *(who doesn't want to read through tons and tons of pages ) *may post *....I'm up for helping others find their prince charming as welll!!!



OK I am taking this as a *Go*  since your 1st post I did not made the cut  

I think I will meet my Prince in my next lifetime    





momsoftwins said:


> ....its like never watch a pot of boiling water




Ok momoftwins... explain this watching of pot comparison.... it went over my head.... as always... 


and about me...

old and decrepit,  short and chunky gal from Pa...


----------



## CinRell

Oh can I play??  32 (will be 33 in a couple of weeks) single gal in Ohio too! I'm near Cleveland though.

I'm with you momoftwins.. I hate looking..and I know it's BAD to look.. but with my lifestyle if I don't look I won't be found... I don't get to put myself in the social setting to be "found".. and will admit I don't even know what that setting is anymore LOL!

I'm so used to being single now.. my last relationship which ended in april/may was a BAD loveless relationship and before that it'd been a while... but I do still miss being in love.

To find a disney guy would just be the icing on the cake!


----------



## JeffGoldblum

Why hello thar.

I'm 25, single and love Disney. Heck I even want to get married there


----------



## ANTSS2001

JeffGoldblum said:


> Why hello thar.
> 
> I'm 25, single and love Disney. Heck I even want to get married there



sending   your way... no aspirations in getting married anymore... but please if you ever marry there can I be a guest atleast


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

ANTSS2001 said:


> sending   your way... no aspirations in getting married anymore... but please if you ever marry there can I be a guest atleast



Me too! Me Too!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Me too! Me Too!



happy Thouhgts for you and hopefully that Prince is just around the corner waiting to collide with you!!!

And again... dont forget to invite me for the wedding.. I have my formals ready.. I just dont have anywhere to wear it


----------



## disneygirlinnj

ANTSS2001 said:


> sending   your way... no aspirations in getting married anymore... but please if you ever marry there can I be a guest atleast



I'm pretty sure finding a girl on here that wants to get married at disney won't be a problem  

Ok...so where are all these men?! Feel free to PM me too! hahahahaha!  We need an inventory list of all age/locations of single men on here...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Disneygirl, are you volunteering to start this list???


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Disneygirl, are you volunteering to start this list???



 am going to lurk at the list.... you youngin's can take over the floor  

First..........


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Amen!!!!
Sadly, I think the estrogen on this board greatly out weighs the testosterone!!


----------



## disneygirlinnj

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Disneygirl, are you volunteering to start this list???



HAHA...sure!  JeffGoldblum.. where you from?  

Ok...sadly he's the only one we've got so far ladies. I don't think there's enough of him to go around...


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneygirlinnj said:


> HAHA...sure!  JeffGoldblum.. where you from?
> 
> Ok...sadly he's the only one we've got so far ladies. I don't think there's enough of him to go around...



...... "twilight zone theme insert here" ....   if you post.. they will come... if you post... they will come...  












Ok kids.. when I get back from work tonight at midnite I better see some work in progress for that list....


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

disneygirlinnj said:


> HAHA...sure!  JeffGoldblum.. where you from?
> 
> Ok...sadly he's the only one we've got so far ladies. I don't think there's enough of him to go around...




When I was in school, I got a pin stating that I was a "Good Sharer"...


----------



## JeffGoldblum

disneygirlinnj said:


> HAHA...sure!  JeffGoldblum.. where you from?
> 
> Ok...sadly he's the only one we've got so far ladies. I don't think there's enough of him to go around...




Sadly? Maybe you mean luckily!  

I'm from Chicago. Where it's a beautiful fall day today.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

ANTSS2001 said:


> ...... "twilight zone theme insert here" ....   if you post.. they will come... if you post... they will come...
> 
> Ok kids.. when I get back from work tonight at midnite I better see some work in progress for that list....



Haha...OK...I'll start our inventory list...   Anyone wanna go to the other single threads and send people over here?  



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> When I was in school, I got a pin stating that I was a "Good Sharer"...



Perfect! We'll create a mailing list so that the next girl can send JeffGoldblum to the next girl waiting..haha  (ok...that's NOT meant to sound dirty!)



JeffGoldblum said:


> Sadly? Maybe you mean luckily!
> 
> I'm from Chicago. Where it's a beautiful fall day today.



haha...true..   For you it's defintiely lucky!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

We need a new thread name...something that will make all the single men want to run here with open arms...how about "FREE BEER AND CHICKEN WINGS!!"


----------



## disneygirlinnj

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> We need a new thread name...something that will make all the single men want to run here with open arms...how about "FREE BEER AND CHICKEN WINGS!!"



HAHAHA... I think I just snorted coffee out my nose...


----------



## CinRell

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> We need a new thread name...something that will make all the single men want to run here with open arms...how about "FREE BEER AND CHICKEN WINGS!!"



     

That will work... it DEFINITELY will


----------



## disneypryncess

Can I put my name on that singles list? 
While I agree that things happen when you are not looking, I also agree that it's ok to help yourself along, too.
I work alot and when I'm not working, I try & spend my free time with my family & friends so it's hard too meet new guys, especially ones that love Disney as much as I do. 
If coming on these boards, putting yourself out there & talking to fellow Disers helps someone meet their prince or princess-I think it's a great idea!!!
 looking for her


----------



## JeffGoldblum

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> We need a new thread name...something that will make all the single men want to run here with open arms...how about "FREE BEER AND CHICKEN WINGS!!"



Haha! I would prefer some free Mickey Rice Krispies though!


----------



## Indianadisneyfan

A single guy from Indiana  39 yrs old. Trying to find a way to go to WDW next Sept. or Oct. Anyone else going at that time????


----------



## readyformagic

I'm here where are the wings


----------



## ahoff

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> We need a new thread name...something that will make all the single men want to run here with open arms...how about "FREE BEER AND CHICKEN WINGS!!"




Free Beer sounds good, how about burgers instead of wings?


----------



## sPaRkLeSpAz

I'm singlee :]
Part of me loves it, and part of me hates it.  I'm 20, and really wishing that I was 21.  Hahh  
But yeah, PM me if you want, I always like meeting new people. :]


----------



## can84

May I join? 39 year old single female on Long Island here! I'm not a big beer drinker, but do love spicy wings!


----------



## rebecca06261

Indianadisneyfan said:


> A single guy from Indiana  39 yrs old. Trying to find a way to go to WDW next Sept. or Oct. Anyone else going at that time????




For those of you who think you may be interested, we are in the process of getting together a massive DISingle's trip for October 2009! 

Here's the link to part one. And the latest link can be found here!

The thread is slow right now, but most all of us who were originally on board are still going and we keep in touch with the planners of the gathering, Jenrocand her trusted Lake Buena Vista native assistant,Tinkerbell!

If you want more information on the trip, just post over there! We'll be happy to fill you in! Don't wanna hijack this thread anymore than I already have


----------



## cdn ears

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> We need a new thread name...something that will make all the single men want to run here with open arms...how about "FREE BEER AND CHICKEN WINGS!!"



Sorry but not all men live/survive on beer and chicken wings..........some of us go  for the sweeter things....chocolate, ice cream...........


----------



## momsoftwins

man what a busy thread today.  well i am game for beer and wings!!!!!
33 female ohio here!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> When I was in school, I got a pin stating that I was a "Good Sharer"...



remind me later to make a pin for you for this one   



JeffGoldblum said:


> Sadly? Maybe you mean luckily!
> 
> I'm from Chicago. Where it's a beautiful fall day today.



awesome.. are you in Chicago proper ??? 



disneygirlinnj said:


> Haha...OK...I'll start our inventory list...   Anyone wanna go to the other single threads and send people over here?
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect! We'll create a mailing list so that the next girl can send JeffGoldblum to the next girl waiting..haha  (ok...that's NOT meant to sound dirty!)
> 
> 
> 
> haha...true..   For you it's defintiely lucky!




*dginnj *????  what the eeeck I worked hard.. I was patient  .. I counted  the minutes till I go home and what do I see  ??? whole lot of nothing !!!  nothing !!!  WOMAN!!!!  where is the list ???

how can the worm make beautiful silk.. hmm wait wrong saying that was for the butterfly     hmm what is who eate the apple 1st.. oh shoot never mind....  

anywho.... I quoted the eligible male youngin... dont be to nice.. we have to make sure we get all details.. this is for the betterment of your future!!!  


 so atleast we have a place to start....



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> We need a new thread name...something that will make all the single men want to run here with open arms...how about "FREE BEER AND CHICKEN WINGS!!"



also add..."wide screen HD tv while waiting for progress... available for you while waiting"      "with your own personalized remote control "



JeffGoldblum said:


> Haha! I would prefer some free Mickey Rice Krispies though!




check!!!  rice krispies.... 

dninnj.... you got that... JeffGoldblum top of the list... rice krispies .... 

next.... 


Indianadisneyfan said:


> A single guy from Indiana  39 yrs old. Trying to find a way to go to WDW next Sept. or Oct. Anyone else going at that time????





readyformagic said:


> I'm here where are the wings



Ok.. Mister "hand on waist... toppin pencil on folder" we need stats in order to be serve around here.... Well....    ....

 ok we're waiting....  



cdn ears said:


> Sorry but not all men live/survive on beer and chicken wings..........some of us go  for the sweeter things....chocolate, ice cream...........



check !!!  chocolate and ice cream for steve...   got that marked on the list....

next.....



   is this what a mother hen feels like... I think I quit disneygirlinnj (for short ok....*dninnj * am to old to be calling you with your full name  )... shoot give em soemthign to


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> is this what a mother hen feels like... I think I quit disneygirlinnj (for short ok....*dninnj * am to old to be calling you with your full name  )... shoot give em soemthign to


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> May I join? 39 year old single female on Long Island here! I'm not a big beer drinker, but do love spicy wings!





can84 said:


>




good..good..  Christi... start serving the spicy wings then... if you have to flagg em  JUST DO IT!!!!    


by the way those wings are counted.. if they dont plan to stay  only one per eligible Frog!!!  Got it ???!!!


----------



## readyformagic

Alright  single male 39 one daughter age 6 living in central ohio. Now can I have some wings please.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Did somebody say chicken wings? I love chicken wings.  Can I have some chicken wings?    Hot please, I don't fool around with mild or medium.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning everyone, what a busy night!!!

Indiana/ Rebecca-October sounds good. I need to plan a trip (I'm an overplanner) I will stop over to that thread today!

Ready for Magic- "Hey waitress...get this man some wings...fast!!!" We don't want him leaving hungry.

Ahoff- We can have burgers and chicken wings...Mmmm, Buffet!!!

Cdn Ears- Someone after my own heart! Hot fudge sundaes!!!

Antss2001- Ohhh Goodie!!! I love pins!! I'm gonna hold you to that one!!


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Ok running to a meeting but when I get back I'll start the list!


----------



## mbanks21

As long as we have football on the tv we'll be fine. 26 in Tampa


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Drumrolllll pleaseeeeeeee...I now present to you... 

our.....

*DisBoards Singles Inventory:*

** If you didn't give your age OR location... you are OFF the list until you provide that information **  
(sorry...I make the list...I make the rules..  )

** And no flaming saying this is dumb... we're doing this for fun.  So buzz off if you don't like it! **

In order of age (I think that might be the easiest way right now..maybe I'll get fancy later on)

20/f/GA     sparklespaz
25/m/FL     Jonny_Duck
25/m/IL     JeffGoldblum
26/m/FL     mbanks21
28/f/NJ      disneygirlinnj
31/f/NY     jadedbeauty14304
32/f/OH     CinRell
32/m/PA    lovemickeyshouse
33/f/OH     momsoftwins
34/f/NJ      disneypryncess
35/f/VT     MOREMICKEYFORME
39/m/IN     Indianadisneyfan
39/f/NY     can84
39/m/OH    readyformagic
40/f/FL     Sha
43/m/MA   buena vista
43/m/WA   OlyWaguy
47/m/CDN  cdn ears


can we get a link to this post in the first post?  



ANTSS2001 said:


> is this what a mother hen feels like... I think I quit disneygirlinnj (for short ok....*dninnj * am to old to be calling you with your full name  )... shoot give em soemthign to



hahahahahha... you make me laugh


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OK, y'all are crazy and I am as of yet unspoken for, so I'll play.. 

31 female NY

Add me to the list! LOL


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

momsoftwins said:


> hey thanks cdnprincess...
> i too am looking for my prince charming an loving disney is even better!!!  i am a 33 yr old mother of 5 yr old twins.  i live in west central ohio and would love to chat with fellow ohio disney freaks!! any guys 30-40 lets chat well again thanks cdnprincess for letting me post here



32 yo single guy from Philadelphia Pa ladies feel free to contact me if your within driving distance of me 10 hour drive is fine .


----------



## disneygirlinnj

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OK, y'all are crazy and I am as of yet unspoken for, so I'll play..
> 
> 31 female NY
> 
> Add me to the list! LOL



haha....we never said we weren't crazy   you're added!


----------



## disneygirlinnj

lovemickeyshouse said:


> 32 yo single guy from Philadelphia Pa ladies feel free to contact me if your within driving distance of me 10 hour drive is fine .



you're on the list!   you're much closer than a 10 hour drive from me... lol


----------



## CinRell

Oooh a few Ohioans!  We should do a CP halloweenends meet!


----------



## ANTSS2001

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Did somebody say chicken wings? I love chicken wings.  Can I have some chicken wings?    Hot please, I don't fool around with mild or medium.




No chicken wings for you woman till we get everybody situated and accounted for   here for now have some juice and some  



 what am I goona do with you and Christi....    



readyformagic said:


> Alright  single male 39 one daughter age 6 living in central ohio. Now can I have some wings please.



dninnj, can84 and yes you MM4ME (moremickeyforme)  you read the man...  wings.... hurry up... you know what they say.... the best way to a mans heart is through his belly   .............  ( ok.. never ever practice that...   we'll just make them think we practice that....  }



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning everyone, what a busy night!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for Magic- "Hey waitress...get this man some wings...fast!!!" We don't want him leaving hungry.
> 
> Ahoff- We can have burgers and chicken wings...Mmmm, Buffet!!!
> 
> Cdn Ears- Someone after my own heart! Hot fudge sundaes!!!
> 
> Antss2001- Ohhh Goodie!!! I love pins!! I'm gonna hold you to that one!!



dninnj ... I think the menu has just been change.... MM4MEoffered buffet 



MM4ME .... remember... you serve them... when you got em hook and sinker.. thats when you hire merry maids to serve em    






disneygirlinnj said:


> Ok running to a meeting but when I get back I'll start the list!



good girl....




mbanks21 said:


> As long as we have football on the tv we'll be fine. 26 in Tampa




no other channel... but ESPN... ESPN special.. ESPN reruns and hmmmm ESPN Trivia  sounds good to you ?? now get your tush situated and enjoy the wings.. beer... and dessert....

and jagain just like what was posted on the other thread... lovely princess you have there with you!!! 



disneygirlinnj said:


> Drumrolllll pleaseeeeeeee...I now present to you...
> 
> our.....
> 
> *DisBoards Singles Inventory:*
> 
> ** If you didn't give your age OR location... you are OFF the list until you provide that information **
> (sorry...I make the list...I make the rules..  )
> 
> ** And no flaming saying this is dumb... we're doing this for fun.  So buzz off if you don't like it! **
> 
> In order of age (I think that might be the easiest way right now..maybe I'll get fancy later on)
> 
> 20/f/GA     sparklespaz
> 25/m/IL     JeffGoldblum
> 26/m/FL     mbanks21
> 28/f/NJ      disneygirlinnj
> 31/f/NY     jadedbeauty14304
> 32/f/OH     CinRell
> 32/m/PA    lovemickeyshouse
> 33/f/OH     momsoftwins
> 39/m/IN     Indianadisneyfan
> 39/f/NY     can84
> 39/m/OH    readyformagic
> 
> 
> can we get a link to this post in the first post?
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahha... you make me laugh



anybody who loves to play with fire... send em my way ... we have a decent size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... no flaming aloud... unless the dis modirator says so


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Add me too...I've been chatting here...
35 YO divorced female 2 kids from Vt-slim pickins here 
Looking for Prince Charming (or close)
Single men: Feel free to PM me


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Antss2001- I'll serve everyone myself!!! I don't need anymore competition!!
Just don't call me the "Beer Wench!"


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Antss2001- I'll serve everyone myself!!! I don't need anymore competition!!
> Just don't call me the "Beer Wench!"




*MM4ME* is now the designated "Winger"  ... anybody wants wings it's that way ----> MM4ME    

can84... you wanna be in charge of the Beer ????   

since dginnj is already in charge of the list!!!!!



ANTSS2001 <--- designated bouncer    just like what Ross said ....I am watching... always watching


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

oonagi!!!


----------



## momsoftwins

CinRell said:


> Oooh a few Ohioans!  We should do a CP halloweenends meet!



i am game for a DIS meet and greet!!


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> *MM4ME* is now the designated "Winger"  ... anybody wants wings it's that way ----> MM4ME
> 
> can84... you wanna be in charge of the Beer ????
> 
> since dginnj is already in charge of the list!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ANTSS2001 <--- designated bouncer    just like what Ross said ....I am watching... always watching



You got it! Belgian beer ok with everyone?  Anyone for some margaritas too?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ANTSS2001 said:


> No chicken wings for you woman till we get everybody situated and accounted for   here for now have some juice and some
> 
> 
> 
> what am I goona do with you and Christi....



Well I only came for the food! LOL 




lol seriously though, I only hang out on these threads to make some friends, have some fun, and share my love for Disney.  I have made some AMAZING friends, I have had some EXTREME fun, and have spent time with these friends having this fun at Disney.  I don't know if my prince is lurking somewhere on these boards, if I have met him already and don't know it,  or if I even am destined to find my prince at all... but I am having a great time in the process....

Now gimmee some food.  LOL!


----------



## Andrew015

Belgian beer works for me


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Belgian beer sounds good... but I will take a margarita and a couple of those slushies from France at Epcot if that is possible...lol


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hey, beer man...can I have a chocolate Martini...I know it's not on the menu, but PLEEEAASE!!! 

In case no-one gets the "Oonagi" comment, it's in refernce to an eposide of Friends...


----------



## ANTSS2001

MM4ME  I just  want to say    then     and finally      !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hey, beer man...can I have a chocolate Martini...I know it's not on the menu, but PLEEEAASE!!!
> 
> In case no-one gets the "Oonagi" comment, it's in refernce to an eposide of Friends...


 I think we have a beer woman... can84 is Christi right ???


----------



## disneygirlinnj

ANTSS2001 said:


> dninnj ... I think the menu has just been change.... MM4MEoffered buffet
> MM4ME .... remember... you serve them... when you got em hook and sinker.. thats when you hire merry maids to serve em



It's official! Buffet!!!  



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Add me too...I've been chatting here...
> 35 YO divorced female 2 kids from Vt-slim pickins here
> Looking for Prince Charming (or close)
> Single men: Feel free to PM me



you're added!



ANTSS2001 said:


> *MM4ME* is now the designated "Winger"  ... anybody wants wings it's that way ----> MM4ME
> can84... you wanna be in charge of the Beer ????
> since dginnj is already in charge of the list!!!!!
> ANTSS2001 <--- designated bouncer    just like what Ross said ....I am watching... always watching



ha, glad to see you're getting the gang organized!



can84 said:


> You got it! Belgian beer ok with everyone?  Anyone for some margaritas too?



Belgian beer is definitely ok with me!!  mmmmm! Belgian Wheat!


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> I think we have a beer woman... can84 is Christi right ???



I hope so! Otherwise, all my skirts will have to go back


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneygirlinnj said:


> It's official! *Buffet!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha, glad to see you're getting the gang organized!
> 
> 
> 
> Belgian beer is definitely ok with me!!  mmmmm! Belgian Wheat!




*dginnj * how was the meeting ??? what meeting ????  meeting for the budget for the Buffet     

Yup... organized.. so you better keep up with that list woman!!!!!  



can84 said:


> I hope so! Otherwise, all my skirts will have to go back




Ohhhhhh  no... but then.. as long as you have the recpt you are fine then... yeah.. yeah.... exchange it with the sequened one... silver !!! Gold is out ...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

can84 said:


> I hope so! Otherwise, all my skirts will have to go back





Whopps...My apologies, Christi!!!
Hey, I'm from Vermont and many men from here wear skirts...


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Whopps...My apologies, Christi!!!
> Hey, I'm from Vermont and many men from here wear skirts...



Ok peeps... we need to plan a road trip to Vt !!!


----------



## can84

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Whopps...My apologies, Christi!!!
> Hey, I'm from Vermont and many men from here wear skirts...



No worries! 



ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok peeps... we need to plan a road trip to Vt !!!



Count me in--I love a man in a kilt


----------



## ANTSS2001

JeffGoldblum, mbanks21, Indianadisneyfan, readyformagic

question for the hour for you young lads....

_what is your favorite Park ???  and why ???_






 sounds like beauty pageant question and aswer portion... 

wooohoooooooo    in that case .. next will be the Swim wear Portion


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> No worries!
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in--I love a man in a kilt




and perfect time to go tooooo anybody ski ????


Christi I am in Pa.. I will just have to swing by Verazzano Bridge to pick yah up!!!!  HAve enough room in my Doom Buggy !!!!


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> and perfect time to go tooooo anybody ski ????
> 
> 
> Christi I am in Pa.. I will just have to swing by Verazzano Bridge to pick yah up!!!!  HAve enough room in my Doom Buggy !!!!



 Yea, Road Trip!


----------



## disneygirlinnj

ANTSS2001 said:


> JeffGoldblum, mbanks21, Indianadisneyfan, readyformagic
> 
> question for the hour for you young lads....
> 
> _what is your favorite Park ???  and why ???_
> 
> sounds like beauty pageant question and aswer portion...
> 
> wooohoooooooo    in that case .. next will be the Swim wear Portion



HAHAHA Can't wait for that portion of the competition!



ANTSS2001 said:


> and perfect time to go tooooo anybody ski ????



I do! I do! well...attempting to learn how to snowboard actually.  Heading up to Stratton in January


----------



## ahoff

I think my favorite park is MGM.  And I ski.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ANTSS2001 said:


> JeffGoldblum, mbanks21, Indianadisneyfan, readyformagic
> 
> question for the hour for you young lads....
> 
> _what is your favorite Park ???  and why ???_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like beauty pageant question and aswer portion...
> 
> wooohoooooooo    in that case .. next will be the Swim wear Portion





Sits back and waits for the swimwear competition..


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneygirlinnj said:


> I do! I do! well...attempting to learn how to snowboard actually.  Heading up to Stratton in January



Ok .. well where in Joisey r u  *dginnj*  should I take 295 or the NJTP before I go pick up Christi...  ok... that makes one shut gun and backseat driver.. ok we have room for one more !!!!



ahoff said:


> I think my favorite park is MGM.  And I ski.



 I have seen you in passing but did not see you on the list...  


wings... beer... hope you are enjoying the place....



MGM huh....  and your fave sit down meal at MGM???  .......  girls are you taking notes...

ahoff = mgm 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Sits back and waits for the swimwear competition..




   

   

we're getting there.....


----------



## momsoftwins

man i hate to go to work tonight....want to hear the Q/A game and of course the swim suit contest.  dont have to much fun ....keep it goin till 9pm when i check back...


----------



## Jonny_Duck

ANTSS2001 said:


> JeffGoldblum, mbanks21, Indianadisneyfan, readyformagic
> 
> question for the hour for you young lads....
> 
> _what is your favorite Park ???  and why ???_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like beauty pageant question and aswer portion...
> 
> wooohoooooooo    in that case .. next will be the Swim wear Portion



I know my name is not on there but I will answer anyway incase your curious.  /thinking.... Ride wise my favorite park would have to be MGM.  Even though they have few rides imo there is nothing better then ToT, RnR, and I rly enjoyed the new Toy Story ride.  But atmosphere I don't think anything can beat MK... Everytime I go there I am amazed at the size and it rly does have a "magic" feeling to it.

I am 25 living in South Florida incase you all were wondering.  I don't spend a lot of my time on this part of the board but I will be coming back to see if more fun trivia/questions to come up!


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Reminder...list is on Page 4! 



ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok .. well where in Joisey r u  *dginnj*  should I take 295 or the NJTP before I go pick up Christi...  ok... that makes one shut gun and backseat driver.. ok we have room for one more !!!!



come pick me up! I'm right outside NYC!



Jonny_Duck said:


> I know my name is not on there but I will answer anyway incase your curious.  /thinking.... Ride wise my favorite park would have to be MGM.  Even though they have few rides imo there is nothing better then ToT, RnR, and I rly enjoyed the new Toy Story ride.  But atmosphere I don't think anything can beat MK... Everytime I go there I am amazed at the size and it rly does have a "magic" feeling to it.
> 
> I am 25 living in South Florida incase you all were wondering.  I don't spend a lot of my time on this part of the board but I will be coming back to see if more fun trivia/questions to come up!



Well you're on the list now so join in on the competition!


----------



## disneypryncess

I want to play, too!!!
34/F/NJ
Thanks!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

momsoftwins said:


> man i hate to go to work tonight....want to hear the Q/A game and of course the swim suit contest.  dont have to much fun ....keep it goin till 9pm when i check back...



I know what you mean.. I work 4P to 12A myself.. so they better make sure we have enough reason to come back... "looking at dginnj,can84 and MM4ME....."


what do you do MOTwins???



Jonny_Duck said:


> I know my name is not on there but I will answer anyway incase your curious.  /thinking.... Ride wise my favorite park would have to be MGM.  Even though they have few rides imo there is nothing better then ToT, RnR, and I rly enjoyed the new Toy Story ride.  But atmosphere I don't think anything can beat MK... Everytime I go there I am amazed at the size and it rly does have a "magic" feeling to it.
> 
> I am 25 living in South Florida incase you all were wondering.  I don't spend a lot of my time on this part of the board but I will be coming back to see if more fun trivia/questions to come up!



we love answers... adding you on the list... just post back if you dont care to be on the list.... and    see _can84_ over there and she'll get you some refreshments....


JeffGoldblum
mbanks21
Indianadisneyfan
readyformagic
ahoff
25/M/SFl Johhny_Duck   

_( now this portion just look like the old aol / prodigy chat room....  age sex location please    ) as long as nobody ask... what are you wearing    _


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

wooohoooooooo    in that case .. next will be the Swim wear Portion   [/QUOTE]

 
PICTURES PLEASE!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneygirlinnj said:


> Reminder...list is on Page 4!
> 
> 
> 
> come pick me up! I'm right outside NYC!




OK 295 or NJTP.... you better not via garden state.. arggghh dont like that route... we might have to meet you  by the bridge... hahahahah or better yet by Woodbridge mall then off to 95 straight on VT... MM4ME  make sure you have dinner ready!!!!!!!!

You might want to repost that list every now and then.... the guys are busy watching the HD widescreen we have since ESPN is on.. and  they maynot flip to page 4 since that is not in the remote control channels    



disneypryncess said:


> I want to play, too!!!
> 34/F/NJ
> Thanks!!!



 another Joisey Gal!!!!  neighbor !!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well I only came for the food! LOL
> 
> lol seriously though, I only hang out on these threads to make some friends, have some fun, and share my love for Disney.  I have made some AMAZING friends, I have had some EXTREME fun, and have spent time with these friends having this fun at Disney.  I don't know if my prince is lurking somewhere on these boards, if I have met him already and don't know it,  or if I even am destined to find my prince at all... but I am having a great time in the process....
> 
> Now gimmee some food.  LOL!



well said Tracy 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Sits back and waits for the swimwear competition..


----------



## Jonny_Duck

I am at work now so I don't have to worry about leaving for work anytime soon.


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> well said Tracy



please present I.D. Please....


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

What kind of wings can I get for you???

Ahoff- I know you want a burger and a Magic Hat! Fries with that?


----------



## buena vista

might as well add me to the list as well, partner  

43/m/Boston

Like Tracy, I've just really enjoyed meeting people who share so many common interests, making friends, and having some amazingly fun and memorable times.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

disneypryncess said:


> I want to play, too!!!
> 34/F/NJ
> Thanks!!!



you're in!



ANTSS2001 said:


> OK 295 or NJTP.... you better not via garden state.. arggghh dont like that route... we might have to meet you  by the bridge... hahahahah or better yet by Woodbridge mall then off to 95 straight on VT... MM4ME  make sure you have dinner ready!!!!!!!!
> 
> You might want to repost that list every now and then.... the guys are busy watching the HD widescreen we have since ESPN is on.. and  they maynot flip to page 4 since that is not in the remor control channels



Haha...I can meet you on the TP! MM4ME..make it a good dinner! 

I'll repost the list every few days.  For now it's on page 4


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jonny_Duck said:


> I am at work now so I don't have to worry about leaving for work anytime soon.




not fair !!!!!!!!  hmmmm maybe if hide under the table at the morgue they will not look for me... "bringing lap top at work then"


----------



## disneygirlinnj

buena vista said:


> might as well add me to the list as well, partner
> 
> 43/m/Boston
> 
> Like Tracy, I've just really enjoyed meeting people who share so many common interests, making friends, and having some amazingly fun and memorable times.



On the list!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

What would you like for dinner, thank goodness I have a four bedroom house!

I will need some skiing lessons, Its been many years.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> What would you like for dinner, thank goodness I have a four bedroom house!
> 
> I will need some skiing lessons, Its been many years.



Take up snowboarding with me.  We can pick up men as we tumble down the mountain  

Anything for dinner works! I'm not TOOOO picky!


----------



## Jonny_Duck

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> What kind of wings can I get for you???
> 
> Ahoff- I know you want a burger and a Magic Hat! Fries with that?



No wings for me... Been off my diet for way too long today is the day to go back.  How about some fresh fruit?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> well said Tracy




Hey, you know me... Food, Booze, and Butts and I am a happy girl!


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> might as well add me to the list as well, partner
> 
> 43/m/Boston
> 
> .




 Tom !!!!! was that really ID ???? no fake ID aloud in this Game Room!!!  "scanning ID"     

Ok Boston is in the way to VT... I have room for one more.... unless disneyprincess joins us for the road trip...



disneygirlinnj said:


> Haha...I can meet you on the TP! MM4ME..make it a good dinner!
> 
> *I'll repost the list every few days.  For now it's on page 4*




Ok... when you see that yellow doom buggy waving just like in my siggie Jump 3 times so i would know it is you!!!    




MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> What would you like for dinner, thank goodness I have a four bedroom house!
> 
> I will need some skiing lessons, Its been many years.




lessons ?? dont look at me.. i am only bringing Hot Cocoa... LoL and you dont want lessons from someone who gots pins and duck tape on her knee... 


dont worry about the room.. I am bring the aero bed too...!!!


Adding on the list.... Fresh Fruit..... *MOtwins*... care to set a Fruit bar on that corner


----------



## can84

Jonny_Duck said:


> No wings for me... Been off my diet for way too long today is the day to go back.  How about some fresh fruit?



So should I get you a light beer?


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> So should I get you a light beer?



Go Girl !!!  I now know why you are in charge of refreshments !!!!


----------



## Jonny_Duck

can84 said:


> So should I get you a light beer?



I don't drink beer either.  Apparently I am just no fun irl. I could go for a margarita though!


----------



## ahoff

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Ahoff- I know you want a burger and a Magic Hat! Fries with that?




I can nibble at the fries, but may I have blue cheese on the burger, please?


----------



## ahoff

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey, you know me... Food, Booze, and Butts and I am a happy girl!




Butts??  I thought you quit, Tracey!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jonny_Duck said:


> I don't drink beer either.  Apparently I am just no fun irl. I could go for a margarita though!



no such thing... You love DIsney.. You are in Fl... that is just shouting with F U N !!!


Ok now grab your Jamba Juice


----------



## can84

Jonny_Duck said:


> I don't drink beer either.  Apparently I am just no fun irl. I could go for a margarita though!



'K--ginger ale then.  Oh wait--Sangria--it has fruit in it! Perfect!


----------



## Jonny_Duck

can84 said:


> 'K--ginger ale then.  Oh wait--Sangria--it has fruit in it! Perfect!



That sounds great!


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> Tom !!!!! was that really ID ???? no fake ID aloud in this Game Room!!!  "scanning ID"
> 
> Ok Boston is in the way to VT... I have room for one more.... unless disneyprincess joins us for the road trip...
> 
> Ok... when you see that yellow doom buggy waving just like in my siggie Jump 3 times so i would know it is you!!!
> 
> 
> lessons ?? dont look at me.. i am only bringing Hot Cocoa... LoL and you dont want lessons from someone who gots pins and duck tape on her knee...
> 
> dont worry about the room.. I am bring the aero bed too...!!!
> 
> 
> Adding on the list.... Fresh Fruit..... *MOtwins*... care to set a Fruit bar on that corner



Thanks Timmy.. I'd have to drive up anyway cuz I have a dog and would need to take care of her (drop her off at her favorite day care place in NH) and bring up my ski stuff - skis, poles, boots, clothes. I got fitted for stuff a few years ago and it was one of the best investments I've made. Love having my own ski stuff!


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> Thanks Timmy.. I'd have to drive up anyway cuz I have a dog and would need to take care of her (drop her off at her favorite day care place in NH) and bring up my ski stuff - skis, poles, boots, clothes. I got fitted for stuff a few years ago and it was one of the best investments I've made. Love having my own ski stuff!



I had a bad omen... after I got fitted... I ended up with two pins with my right knee    a year later.... had surgery with elbow.... now I just go up the ski lift... and just roll my way down    

but I have tried snow shoeing and loved it... so I might stick to just shoeing... 


shoe.. shoe.. shoe... not You though....


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

So now I need to serve:
Wings
Burgers
Blue Cheese
Fries
Dessert
Jamba Juice
Fresh Fruit

And now Butts...Hmmm...not going there!!

Disneygirl- I'm up for snowboarding, maybe I can fake an injury to get a couple of medics for us...


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> So now I need to serve:
> Wings
> Burgers
> Blue Cheese
> Fries
> Dessert
> Jamba Juice
> Fresh Fruit
> 
> And now Butts...Hmmm...not going there!!
> 
> Disneygirl- I'm up for snowboarding, maybe I can fake an injury to get a couple of medics for us...



    I think you're forte is with nourishments.... can84 will handle refreshments... and MOTwins will handle the fruit bar which can include the Jamba Juice...

Sorry MM4ME.... I dont want you to be stressed and not be able to mingle.. 

and errr eeekkk  butts?? you're on your own.. 

I dont do butts in my Work Management....  

My duty is to retain order and peace  and  making sure  everybody mingle...  which means you cannot be stuck serving... you gotta have some fun too.... that is an order!!!

  but I think for now you have to cover for *MOTwins*.. she is also on her way to work... sorry...

and *dginnj* will just have to keep checking and making sure our list is updated...    

yes..yes.. and she said it is on Page 4  


Ok gals!!!!  enjoy the rest of your day at the game room.... and dont do anything I wont do  


and I want this place spotless at midnite !!!!  Hmm Oh wait... that is part of my duty.... the Bouncer... Ok..Ok..Ok... dont make to much mess for me to clean later !!!!!


and *Jonny Duck*... dont forget.. you are the epitome of FUN!!!!     Here on the Boards or in IRL !!!!  Got that ???!!!   


TTFN


----------



## Jonny_Duck

Got it Ants... Have fun at work.  I know I am


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ahoff said:


> Butts??  I thought you quit, Tracey!



Hahaha! I was referring to the  swimwear competition. lol butts to look at, not to smoke!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I knew what you meant...


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha! I was referring to the  swimwear competition. lol butts to look at, not to smoke!





MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I knew what you meant...



so did I and Auggie too as well I suspect.. Tracy, most of us here know you don't do subtle


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> so did I and Auggie too as well I suspect.. Tracy, most of us here know you don't do subtle


Hey! Auggie could have been genuinely concerned about my smokequitting! lol  Which is going well other than the crazy mood swings, sudden outbursts of gag inducing emotions, and my tendancy to want to argue every point I even remotely disagree with.. not to mention oversensitivity and edginess.  

But hey, about another month I should be back to being me (I hope)

And hey.. I can too be subtle...


----------



## can84

Sorry to potentially go a bit off topic, but I'm doing a paper on favorite rainy day travel ideas. For disney, i have epcot and hotel hopping. Anyone have any other favorite things to do at disney when the weather is bad?


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey! Auggie could have been genuinely concerned about my smokequitting! lol  Which is going well other than the crazy mood swings, sudden outbursts of gag inducing emotions, and my tendancy to want to argue every point I even remotely disagree with.. not to mention oversensitivity and edginess.
> 
> But hey, about another month I should be back to being me (I hope)
> 
> And hey.. I can too be subtle...



no kidding  

those of us who care about you are very happy that you're doing well with your butt-quitting (in the non-anatomical sense).


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

can84 said:


> Sorry to potentially go a bit off topic, but I'm doing a paper on favorite rainy day travel ideas. For disney, i have epcot and hotel hopping. Anyone have any other favorite things to do at disney when the weather is bad?




Disney Quest or resort arcades.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

can84 said:


> Sorry to potentially go a bit off topic, but I'm doing a paper on favorite rainy day travel ideas. For disney, i have epcot and hotel hopping. Anyone have any other favorite things to do at disney when the weather is bad?


DTD- go to DisneyQuest, see a movie at AMC Theater, browse all the shops and stores.

Throw on a poncho and hit the parks! 

If you know it is going to be rainy all day, call Disney Dining and get a ADR for a late lunch or dinner at an old  favorite or a new restaurat you've always wanted to try.


----------



## buena vista

can84 said:


> Sorry to potentially go a bit off topic, but I'm doing a paper on favorite rainy day travel ideas. For disney, i have epcot and hotel hopping. Anyone have any other favorite things to do at disney when the weather is bad?



Once when it was really bad, I did some grocery shopping (I was staying with my gf at SSR in a 1BR which has a full kitchen) and we made a really nice dinner together, signed out a couple of DVD's, polished off a nice bottle of wine and had a very enjoyable evening .

Monorail pub crawl is another bad weather activity I'd like to try sometime.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

can84 said:


> Sorry to potentially go a bit off topic, but I'm doing a paper on favorite rainy day travel ideas. For disney, i have epcot and hotel hopping. Anyone have any other favorite things to do at disney when the weather is bad?



grab a poncho and hit the parks.  you'll walk onto EVERYTHING! that's what we always do.  Just bring shoes that can get wet and wont slip and slide everywhere


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> no kidding
> 
> those of us who care about you are very happy that you're doing well with your butt-quitting (in the non-anatomical sense).



Oh I'll never quit the other butt  lol


It is good to know you care about me. Makes me feel all special and stuff.


----------



## can84

Thank you everyone! It's only due Saturday--nothing like getting an early start on it!  



buena vista said:


> Monorail pub crawl is another bad weather activity I'd like to try sometime.



I've always wanted to try that! Maybe a dessert and drinks crawl? Kona does have some awesome looking desserts.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

can84 said:


> Thank you everyone! It's only due Saturday--nothing like getting an early start on it!
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to try that! Maybe a dessert and drinks crawl? Kona does have some awesome looking desserts.



ohh...sign me up for that!   Kona has AWESOME desserts!


----------



## CinRell

Forget the poncho!  It's the perfect opp to cool off.. just hit the parks!  Or go inside for a meal... rain in Fla generally doesn't last that long



momsoftwins said:


> i am game for a DIS meet and greet!!




I'm totally in!


----------



## buena vista

can84 said:


> Thank you everyone! It's only due Saturday--nothing like getting an early start on it!
> 
> I've always wanted to try that! Maybe a dessert and drinks crawl? Kona does have some awesome looking desserts.



Yeah, the pub crawl concept is an expandable one, especially with so many drinks that double as desserts. So let it pour!!

Love the poncho-commando no-lines-for-rides idea too. You'd think it's toxic waste falling from the sky the way most people try to escape the rain.


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Forget the poncho!  It's the perfect opp to cool off.. just hit the parks!  Or go inside for a meal... rain in Fla generally doesn't last that long
> 
> I'm totally in!



Cindy!!!


----------



## JeffGoldblum

Wow this thread got long fast!



ANTSS2001 said:


> awesome.. are you in Chicago proper ???



About a half hour out of it. I'm in a low area but on the drive to work, up on a hill, I can see the Sears Tower

Hmmm what else to say.  Don't drink, or smoke. I love gadgets (HD tvs, cameras, etc. ). I love good deals. Never pay full price on stuff except eating out since that's hard to do. Love animals. If my dog or cat were in danger I'd do anything to save them. I'm shy, except at Disney. I feel more myself than any other time. My family is the most important part of my life.


----------



## ahoff

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha! I was referring to the  swimwear competition. lol butts to look at, not to smoke!



Pardon my naiveness, but I really was referring to the smoking.  But as there is a swimwear competition, I should lose the baggies?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Once when it was really bad, I did some grocery shopping (I was staying with my gf at SSR in a 1BR which has a full kitchen) and we made a really nice dinner together, signed out a couple of DVD's, polished off a nice bottle of wine and had a very enjoyable evening .
> 
> Monorail pub crawl is another bad weather activity I'd like to try sometime.



LOL I bet that was a VERY enjoyable evening.lol 

Monorail pub crawl sounds like a decent good weather idea too! I've never checked out the lounges at the monorail resorts. I ate lunch at Kona once and it wasthe best chicken I have ever had. It was coconut almond crusted and was..well.. an "enjoyabbbble" experience in my mouth.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I ate lunch at Kona once and it wasthe best chicken I have ever had. It was coconut almond crusted and was..well.. an "enjoyabbbble" experience in my mouth.



LOL.. I'm guessing board rules more than modesty prevent you from amplifying your comments


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ahoff said:


> Pardon my naiveness, but I really was referring to the smoking.  But as there is a swimwear competition, I should lose the baggies?



LOL Auggie I bet you look good in your swimwear, I know you work out.  LOL.. I'd prefer no Speedo pics, as much as I love the view from behind, a man should never wear a Speedo unless his name is Michael Phelps. LOL

Tom, this is a family board, thus making my choice of descriptive words limited..lol


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> Cindy!!!



Hi tom tom!!  back atcha!  Sorry I missed your call  I promise to call you back. I've been under the weather pretty much all month.. been a rough month/year for me... but will catch up sooner than later. 

You should come to halloweekends.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Well peeps, I've been at work for 3 hours now and haven't done any actual work yet. My Palm battery is getting low, and my eyes are crossing from reading posts on my tiny little screen.  Have a great one all! I'll check in later and expect some entertainment .. still waiting for pics of the sngle men in their swimwear, and will throw out this question :
What is your favorite Disney restaurant and why?


----------



## disneypryncess

disneygirlinnj said:


> you're in!
> 
> Thanks!!!!


----------



## JeffGoldblum

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well peeps, I've been at work for 3 hours now and haven't done any actual work yet. My Palm battery is getting low, and my eyes are crossing from reading posts on my tiny little screen.  Have a great one all! I'll check in later and expect some entertainment .. still waiting for pics of the sngle men in their swimwear, and will throw out this question :
> What is your favorite Disney restaurant and why?



Beaches 'N cream and 50s Prime Time Cafe!  Beaches because the No Way Jose is amazing (one of these days i'll finish one!) and 50s because it's fun and silly


----------



## disneypryncess

[/QUOTE] another Joisey Gal!!!!  neighbor !!![/QUOTE]

Does that mean I can get in on the carpool??


----------



## readyformagic

what is your favorite Park ??? and why ???

MK when my daughter and I walk in it the look on her face is worth every penny. Although I sure like TOT and everest hard to pin it down. 

Well off to the gym to get ready for the swimsuit competition


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

readyformagic said:


> what is your favorite Park ??? and why ???
> 
> MK when my daughter and I walk in it the look on her face is worth every penny. Although I sure like TOT and everest hard to pin it down.
> 
> Well off to the gym to get ready for the swimsuit competition



 

We'll be waiting for the photos...
And I agree...no speedos!!!! ewe!!!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Ohhhh can I join? I need to find a single, Disney-loving man!


----------



## cdn ears

Wow, it will take me awhile to comment, but I guess I better ask permission to join this club....47...m...CDN



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Did somebody say chicken wings? I love chicken wings.  Can I have some chicken wings?    Hot please, I don't fool around with mild or medium.



So even though I'm north of you and I prefer Buffalo wings, and/or popcorn!!! 



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning everyone, what a busy night!!!
> 
> Cdn Ears- Someone after my own heart! Hot fudge sundaes!!!



Hmmm, Vermont, Burlington.... B&J's works the best!!!



disneygirlinnj said:


> (sorry...I make the list...I make the rules..  )



 Can you say POWERTRIP!!!     



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Add me too...I've been chatting here...
> 35 YO divorced female 2 kids from Vt-slim pickins here
> Looking for Prince Charming (or close)
> Single men: Feel free to PM me



And how close are you to B&J's???



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> lol seriously though, I only hang out on these threads to make some friends, have some fun, and share my love for Disney.  I have made some AMAZING friends, I have had some EXTREME fun, and have spent time with these friends having this fun at Disney.  I don't know if my prince is lurking somewhere on these boards, if I have met him already and don't know it,  or if I even am destined to find my prince at all... but I am having a great time in the process....
> 
> Now gimmee some food.  LOL!



Ditto...Enjoy the chat as well as the two bodies that I met on my last visit to the world!!



ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok peeps... we need to plan a road trip to Vt !!!



Once again only if we are going to B&J's  



can84 said:


> Sorry to potentially go a bit off topic, but I'm doing a paper on favorite rainy day travel ideas. For disney, i have epcot and hotel hopping. Anyone have any other favorite things to do at disney when the weather is bad?



Hotel hopping by either monorail or by boat is great, or DTD and a visit or two or three to Ghiradelli's  (yes I'll accept them as a close second to B&J's  



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Tom, this is a family board, thus making my choice of descriptive words limited..lol



But is that not what the PM function of the board is for????



lauren_elizabeth said:


> Ohhhh can I join? I need to find a single, Disney-loving man!



Yes, we are out there!!!


----------



## momsoftwins

so busy on the thread....well i am waiting too to see the swin suit photos..haha lol


----------



## Jonny_Duck

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well peeps, I've been at work for 3 hours now and haven't done any actual work yet. My Palm battery is getting low, and my eyes are crossing from reading posts on my tiny little screen.  Have a great one all! I'll check in later and expect some entertainment .. still waiting for pics of the sngle men in their swimwear, and will throw out this question :
> What is your favorite Disney restaurant and why?



Fife and Drum Tavern... Because of the best smoothies I have ever had in my entire life! So looking forward to goin and getting a smoothie every single day I am there in Dec.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Well, it looks like it slowed down, I am very disappointed in the lack of pictures...lol Thats ok though.




JeffGoldblum said:


> Beaches 'N cream and 50s Prime Time Cafe!  Beaches because the No Way Jose is amazing (one of these days i'll finish one!) and 50s because it's fun and silly



I have never been to Beaches and Cream!  We were supposed to go when we were there in Sept, but the bobo slide, pool bar, and Food and Wine fest got the best of my time  



readyformagic said:


> what is your favorite Park ??? and why ???
> 
> MK when my daughter and I walk in it the look on her face is worth every penny. Although I sure like TOT and everest hard to pin it down.
> 
> Well off to the gym to get ready for the swimsuit competition



Now working out for the swimsuit pic... thats impressive  



cdn ears said:


> Wow, it will take me awhile to comment, but I guess I better ask permission to join this club....47...m...CDN
> 
> 
> 
> So even though I'm north of you and I prefer Buffalo wings, and/or popcorn!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto...Enjoy the chat as well as the two bodies that I met on my last visit to the world!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But is that not what the PM function of the board is for????
> 
> 
> 
> [



Well, you should know in Buffalo we don't call them Buffalo wings... they are just "wings" or "chicken wings" lol  I can't imagine eating them without Buffalo sauce   

Isn't it fun to meet people at Disney? I just love having adult friends that I can regress to the age of 12 with 

Telling the board about my wonderful chicken would not be as effective if I did it in a PM...lol Who would I PM it to? everyone?  No no, I will just watch my language and descriptive terminology!  



Jonny_Duck said:


> Fife and Drum Tavern... Because of the best smoothies I have ever had in my entire life! So looking forward to goin and getting a smoothie every single day I am there in Dec.



Ohhh I love a good smoothie.. I have never been to the Fife and Drum... I am guessing it is in American Adventure at Epcot?


----------



## Jonny_Duck

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well, it looks like it slowed down, I am very disappointed in the lack of pictures...lol Thats ok though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been to Beaches and Cream!  We were supposed to go when we were there in Sept, but the bobo slide, pool bar, and Food and Wine fest got the best of my time
> 
> 
> 
> Now working out for the swimsuit pic... thats impressive
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you should know in Buffalo we don't call them Buffalo wings... they are just "wings" or "chicken wings" lol  I can't imagine eating them without Buffalo sauce
> 
> Isn't it fun to meet people at Disney? I just love having adult friends that I can regress to the age of 12 with
> 
> Telling the board about my wonderful chicken would not be as effective if I did it in a PM...lol Who would I PM it to? everyone?  No no, I will just watch my language and descriptive terminology!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I love a good smoothie.. I have never been to the Fife and Drum... I am guessing it is in American Adventure at Epcot?



You are correct.  My nephew got one last time we went with his hot dog and I had some I had to get one for myself.  Spent the whole vacation wanting another one of those.


----------



## ANTSS2001

finally got home...  hmmmm good..good... the game room is not as bad as I thought not alot of cleaning up for me to do... great!!!


Jonny Duck!!! what are you upto ??? its late young man !!!??  no work tomorrow later today ????


Ok... let me go check the windows.... hmmmmmmm


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneypryncess said:


> Does that mean I can get in on the carpool??



you betcha  dginnj is right before NYC...  by NJTP... 

where do we pick you up.. where abouts in Joisey.... then after I pick you and dginnj... off to Verazzano to get can84 then off to MM4ME.... hmmmm she is makiing su dinner yah know  



readyformagic said:


> Well off to the gym to get ready for the swimsuit competition



good.. good...  by the time the ladies wakes up... you should be the 1st to be presented... here's your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




... make sure it is visible when you walk the cat walk...  oh yes this game room have a nice decent size cat walk... just for the swim suit competition!!!



lauren_elizabeth said:


> Ohhhh can I join? I need to find a single, Disney-loving man!



  :welcome !!!!



momsoftwins said:


> so busy on the thread....well i am waiting too to see the swin suit photos..haha lol



MOTwins... howw as work ????


----------



## ANTSS2001

well time for a nap....

prepare to flex everything you got   and when this is all over the best flexed wins 





, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have a great morning !!!


----------



## OlyWaguy

Hello all. I haven't posted in about 3 or 4 weeks. I see that this is the new "hip" thread so I'll join in. 

Just wanted to give a shout out to Tracy and Robin. It was nice meeting you briefly at Jellyrolls last month. Sorry I couldn't have stayed longer. Too bad you didn't make it to AC the night before... it was a blast. (Thank you "Justlikeeeyore" for the Kungaloosh)

On to the thread...

*Favorite Park- I love Epcot most off all.. it's like two parks in one. 
*Favorite Restaurant- I love Mama Melrose's and I'll say that Kona Cafe is creeping right behind
*Swimsuit photos- Sorry ladies... Newtons law of physics states that your age is inversely proportional to the percentage of public viewing of a mans skin.
* Vital Statistics- 43/M/HWP and most of the time single.... at least never married... and no children.



​


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OlyWaguy said:


> Hello all. I haven't posted in about 3 or 4 weeks. I see that this is the new "hip" thread so I'll join in.
> 
> Just wanted to give a shout out to Tracy and Robin. It was nice meeting you briefly at Jellyrolls last month. Sorry I couldn't have stayed longer. Too bad you didn't make it to AC the night before... it was a blast. (Thank you "Justlikeeeyore" for the Kungaloosh)
> 
> On to the thread...
> 
> *Favorite Park- I love Epcot most off all.. it's like two parks in one.
> *Favorite Restaurant- I love Mama Melrose's and I'll say that Kona Cafe is creeping right behind
> *Swimsuit photos- Sorry ladies... Newtons law of physics states that your age is inversely proportional to the percentage of public viewing of a mans skin.
> * Vital Statistics- 43/M/HWP and most of the time single.... at least never married... and no children.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Hi Oly!!! It was great to meet you too! I was super bummed out that you couldn't hang out, and that we never got over to hang out with you!  
*I love Epcot too
*I just tried Mamma Melroses for the first time in August, and the food was really good!  I had a near religious experience the time I tried Kona too.  I've found there are are just too many awesomely good restaurants at the world.  Someday I was to get the Deluxe Dining Plan and just take a trip of food...lol A week of nothing but restaurant after restaurant with like a show or two mixed in...lol
*Baloney. show us some skin!


----------



## buena vista

Morning all!

Favorite park is Epcot, but no trip is complete without a visit to each of them. 

Favorite restaurant is Bistro de Paris followed closely by Hollywood Brown Derby. BdP has fabulous food, great service, unobstructed views of Illuminations, and it's nice and quiet which makes it different from a lot of restaurants there. If I'm preparing for a swimsuit competition though, I'll take the cobb salad from HBD. 

Oly, sorry we didn't meet up this time, but I hear you and the gals had a great time at JR's!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

On to the thread...
*Swimsuit photos- Sorry ladies... Newtons law of physics states that your age is inversely proportional to the percentage of public viewing of a mans skin.
* Vital Statistics- 43/M/HWP and most of the time single.... at least never married... and no children.



​[/QUOTE]


 That is the funniest thing I've heard...I love it, that should go for women too. I was on a cruise one time and saw a woman about 60 wearing a bikini. She was a sun goddess and looked like leather 

What does HWP mean??


----------



## Sha

Indianadisneyfan said:


> A single guy from Indiana  39 yrs old. Trying to find a way to go to WDW next Sept. or Oct. Anyone else going at that time????





rebecca06261 said:


> For those of you who think you may be interested, we are in the process of getting together a massive DISingle's trip for October 2009!
> 
> Here's the link to part one. And the latest link can be found here!
> 
> The thread is slow right now, but most all of us who were originally on board are still going and we keep in touch with the planners of the gathering, Jenrocand her trusted Lake Buena Vista native assistant,Tinkerbell!
> 
> If you want more information on the trip, just post over there! We'll be happy to fill you in! Don't wanna hijack this thread anymore than I already have



Yes, the thread is slow, but others are free to join in on that one too  Women out number men there too. Thanks for putting in the link Reb. 



disneygirlinnj said:


> *DisBoards Singles Inventory:*
> 
> In order of age (I think that might be the easiest way right now..maybe I'll get fancy later on)
> 
> 20/f/GA     sparklespaz
> 25/m/FL     Jonny_Duck
> 25/m/IL     JeffGoldblum
> 26/m/FL     mbanks21
> 28/f/NJ      disneygirlinnj
> 31/f/NY     jadedbeauty14304
> 32/f/OH     CinRell
> 32/m/PA    lovemickeyshouse
> 33/f/OH     momsoftwins
> 34/f/NJ      disneypryncess
> 35/f/VT     MOREMICKEYFORME
> 39/m/IN     Indianadisneyfan
> 39/f/NY     can84
> 39/m/OH    readyformagic
> 43/m/MA   buena vista



When you update the list and add Cdn Ears, please add me. 40/F/FL Sha

single, never married, no children. And like Darcy said much earlier, sometimes not "looking" or trolling  you can find the best relationships. Have had many great ones, I just wasnt ready to settle down  




jadedbeauty14304 said:


> What is your favorite Disney restaurant and why?



Favorite park: Epcot and MK but like the others too 

Restaurant: Le Cellier is at the top of my list but have enjoyed others that I would go to again (and have)

Oly, how was your trip?


----------



## disneygirlinnj

buena vista said:


> Love the poncho-commando no-lines-for-rides idea too. You'd think it's toxic waste falling from the sky the way most people try to escape the rain.



Just proves that half of them are the wicked witch of the west and they melt!



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> a man should never wear a Speedo unless his name is Michael Phelps. LOL



AMEN! Michael Phelps or David Beckham... sorry boys  



lauren_elizabeth said:


> Ohhhh can I join? I need to find a single, Disney-loving man!



of course! age/location please! 



cdn ears said:


> Wow, it will take me awhile to comment, but I guess I better ask permission to join this club....47...m...CDN
> 
> Can you say POWERTRIP!!!



I grant you permission to join   you're on the list! hahaha 



OlyWaguy said:


> * Vital Statistics- 43/M/HWP and most of the time single.... at least never married... and no children.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



haha, you're in!  



Sha said:


> When you update the list and add Cdn Ears, please add me. 40/F/FL Sha




on the list!


----------



## ahoff

Hard to pick a favorite restaurant, but le Cellier is up there.  I like CP for breakfast, and Prime Time is good too.  

Never been to B&C but want to try it this upcoming trip.  Especially as i have a res at the BC.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

I'll join in on the Q&A too..it's not just for the guys, right? 

Favorite park: toss up between Epcot and MK.  Seriously too hard to choose! 
Restaurant: hmm..another toss up.  Le Cellier, Chefs de France, Cali Grill, Kona


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, guess I could now be put on the list.  48/F/NV

Favorite Park:  Animal Kingdom
Favorite Rope Drop:  Epcot 
Favorite Restaurant:  Haven't eaten at many.  Fultons was my favorite but I really enjoyed Bistro de Paris.  Great atmosphere and very good food.


----------



## ANTSS2001

TGIF !!!!!!!!!!!! 




disneygirlinnj said:


> *David Beckham*... sorry boys
> 
> 
> I grant you permission to join   you're on the list! hahaha



G'morning ladies and germs.. I mean men...    since it is to early for beer and wings... let's all head to the fruit bar area  ... yes tha was a bottle of Vitawater really  

*dginnj* !!!  Ok Phelps is a bit to young for my "constituents"   but Beckham... well I would agree to that  

so I am assuming our list is still on page 4 ????  



OlyWaguy said:


> Hello all. I haven't posted in about 3 or 4 weeks. I see that this is the new *"hip"* thread so I'll join in.



 Oly !!!  You got it.. equipt with fun... food and a fire extinguisher!!!!   



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I was on a cruise one time and saw a woman about 60 wearing a bikini. She was a sun goddess and *looked like leather*



    !!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneygirlinnj said:


> I'll join in on the Q&A too..it's not just for the guys, right?
> 
> Favorite park: toss up between Epcot and MK.  Seriously too hard to choose!
> Restaurant: hmm..another toss up.  Le Cellier, Chefs de France, Cali Grill, Kona



 you better hurry woman!! the next question and answer portion is gonna be up soon...


----------



## can84

Good morning everyone! Thanks again for all the great rainy day ideas. I'm finishing my paper up today--really, I am! I forgot how easy it is to keep putting off the writing and then having to do something last minute  Anyway, in keeping with the spirit 
My favorite park is EPCOT, and for restaurants its a toss up between Boma and the patisserie in France (mmmm eclairs and creme brulee)
How about everyone's favorite rides? For me, its Haunted Mansion.
Have a lovely day!


----------



## buena vista

Favorite ride is a toughy.. I really like RnR for speed and music. Love Splash Mt for the drop, the music, and the theming. And EE is a blast. So those three, and in that order.

Favorite non-ride attraction is a toss up between the American Adventure and Carousel of Progress. I really wish I could've seen the circa 1960 version of modern life.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Oly and BV-
Good Morning, you have arrived quite early to the restaurant, so may I direct you to the fruit bar...

Fav Park: MK
Fav Ride: Peter Pan's Flight
Fav Restaurant: It's been a few years since my last visit, but the Mexican restaurant in Epcot was good. I have always wanted to try Le Cellier, but I've heard it may be too expensive for my budget.
Fav Rope Drop: I've only been to the RD @ MK- I cry every time...
Fav Character: Cinderella of course!!- I want to be a princess too!!


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Oly and BV-
> Good Morning, you have arrived quite early to the restaurant, so may I direct you to the fruit bar...



Well I'm an early riser, but Oly is a west coaster, so he was posting from around yesterday's corner.

I'm with Darcy on the Epcot rope drop.. I got high fives from Goofy, Chip, and Dale, shook hands with Mickey, and was kissed by Minnie. Life is grand.

If anyone needs me, I'll be here at the fruit bar mixing up slushies and various other concoctions with magical healing waters.


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Oly and BV-
> Good Morning, you have arrived quite early to the restaurant, so may I direct you to the fruit bar...
> 
> I want to be a princess too!!




G'morning *MM4ME *!!!!  shoot... *MOTwins* either still asleep or have left  for the day for work...  I guess you have to cover for the fruit bar also.. I tried.. and look what happend.... I finish all the bananas and cantaloupes and oranges... yummy smoothie!!!

So what are you upto today ???     It's Friday!!!!! one more shift at work and then I am off for the next 64 hours   isnt that sad.... I count hours.. not days anymore...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I'm sure I have somewhat answered, but now I will put them all in one place:
Fav. Park- Epcot because no matter what kind of mood I am in, there is entertainment for me there.  Whether there with my DD for rides in future world or with my adult friends for drinks in WS, etc... I just love it.

Favorite Restaurant is a toss up.. Bistro de Paris was an amazing experience with incredibly good food, ambience, service, and company... and Kona is a great little place to eat with amazing chicken...lol 

Favorite Attraction- DINOSAUR! I just love getting tossed around like a rag doll in the dark...lol It is awesome!


----------



## ANTSS2001

buena vista said:


> If anyone needs me, I'll be here at the fruit bar *mixing up slushies *and various other concoctions with magical healing waters.



   its to early for slushies..   and here I am hoping to entice Jonny Duck for a healthy fruit bar.... 

"taking the sign off... healthy Smoothie available"


----------



## ANTSS2001

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> *I just love getting tossed around like a rag doll in the dar*k...lol It is awesome!



where is the TAG fairy when you need her/him ????

Tracy !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ANTSS2001 said:


> where is the TAG fairy when you need her/him ????
> 
> Tracy !!!!!!!!!




  ummmm... well.. I do! LOLOLOL


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> its to early for slushies..   and here I am hoping to entice Jonny Duck for a healthy fruit bar....
> 
> "taking the sign off... healthy Smoothie available"



well it doesn't have to have alcohol in it (although a frozen mimosa would be really great right now)


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Well I'm an early riser, but Oly is a west coaster, so he was posting from around yesterday's corner.
> 
> I'm with Darcy on the Epcot rope drop.. I got high fives from Goofy, Chip, and Dale, shook hands with Mickey, and was kissed by Minnie. Life is grand.
> 
> If anyone needs me, I'll be here at the fruit bar mixing up slushies and various other concoctions with magical healing waters.



I will take two.  And make them doubles. . .lol


----------



## dismem98

buena vista said:


> well it doesn't have to have alcohol in it (although a frozen mimosa would be really great right now)





Frozen Mimosa????   Sounds delish!!!

I want one too...  

Patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Frozen Mimosa????   Sounds delish!!!
> 
> I want one too...
> 
> Patty



Hey girl, I got your text but you sent it to the old phone.  That one will be off on the 15th.  We will call you today from the Strip.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

BV- the orders are starting to back up. (I'll take a couple too)


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey girl, I got your text but you sent it to the old phone.  That one will be off on the 15th.  We will call you today from the Strip.



Technically challenged, I guess... 
Thought I had changed it and I did except for texting.
Me bad...  
I love being bad so do call me, am off all afternoon.
I'll have a drink with you via the phone lines.... 

Patty


----------



## Jonny_Duck

ANTSS2001 said:


> its to early for slushies..   and here I am hoping to entice Jonny Duck for a healthy fruit bar....
> 
> "taking the sign off... healthy Smoothie available"



Mmmmmm Smoothies!  Yeah I am awake now I actually slept in today.  No work today. There was a Disney special on at 2am so I stayed up a bit and watched that to answer your previous questions at like 2:20 ish.


----------



## can84

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> ummmm... well.. I do! LOLOLOL


----------



## Jonny_Duck

Favorite ride... There is too many good ones to pick one. I think I will have to pick ToT though.  Love the show and the ride is fun.  The whole que theme is great also.  Some of the CMs actually get into the role also which makes things more fun.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Ohhhh can I join? I need to find a single, Disney-loving man!


Single Disney loving is right here ready to chat


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hmmmm, favorite ride.  Well, if I based it on my choices in September, I would say EE.  I think Tom and I rode that thing 4 times before heading over to Kilamanjaro Safaries.  But I have so many favorites that its hard to choose just one.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

OK everyone...hold down the fort while I'm away.  I can't play in all the festivities today cause I'm taking a half day at work and heading to a family wedding.    I'll be back hopefully tonight!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Hello everyone!

Looks like there is a party started here now, so I put on my dancin' shoes and wandered in.  I already know a few of you are good for a kegstand or two when offered a few shots 

Anyway, here are my answers to a few of the questions floating around the thread...

Favorite park: Epcot-for the food, fun, and atmosphere

Favorite ride(s): I get a kick out of Thunder Mt. Railroad and have a blast with Tracy on Dinosaur getting whipped around

Favorite restaurant(s): Bistro de Paris (new fav), Kona (repeated fav), and Earl of Sandwich (I love their salads). 



OlyWaguy said:


> Just wanted to give a shout out to Tracy and Robin. It was nice meeting you briefly at Jellyrolls last month. Sorry I couldn't have stayed longer. Too bad you didn't make it to AC the night before... it was a blast. (Thank you "Justlikeeeyore" for the Kungaloosh)
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Hey Oly! It was great to meet you too, even if it was quick.  I bet that if you had been able to stay we might have been able to get some pics of you doing a little of this LOL  I hope you had a fun trip!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> BV- the orders are starting to back up. (I'll take a couple too)



make sure to remind *MOTwins* to replenish the walk-in  


and you can start serving beer and wings now... it is 5PM somewhere !!!! 

but dont make to much mess for me to clean up at midnite you hear  


Jonny_Duck said:


> Mmmmmm Smoothies!  Yeah I am awake now I actually slept in today.  No work today. There was a Disney special on at 2am so I stayed up a bit and watched that to answer your previous questions at like 2:20 ish.



G'morning/G'afternoon JD!!!  Ahhhh I am lime green in envy... 1st you and MM4ME can DIs at work.. and now you are off... you got it all made...  well have a good weekend... ar eyou working this weekend ???



disneygirlinnj said:


> OK everyone...hold down the fort while I'm away.  I can't play in all the festivities today cause I'm taking a half day at work and heading to a family wedding.    I'll be back hopefully tonight!



dont look at me.. I am on my way out.... aarrgghhh work...

wooohoooo a wedding... dont forget to check the best man and the other sponsors.. they might have potential....    and dont break a heel !!! Or better yet bring an extra pair !!!!!!!! Have a great time dhinnj!!!!


----------



## disneypryncess

ANTSS2001 said:


> you betcha  dginnj is right before NYC...  by NJTP...
> 
> where do we pick you up.. where abouts in Joisey.... then after I pick you and dginnj... off to Verazzano to get can84 then off to MM4ME.... hmmmm she is makiing su dinner yah know
> 
> 
> I'm in North Jersey (about 15min outside of Manhattan without traffic, an hour with traffic, lol)!!!!


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> I will take two.  And make them doubles. . .lol



We're on for December! In the meantime, I know you have peeps out there who can fix you up.  



dismem98 said:


> Frozen Mimosa????   Sounds delish!!!
> 
> I want one too...
> 
> Patty



Can't wait to party with you someday, but then you know that  



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> BV- the orders are starting to back up. (I'll take a couple too)



Done. My friends call me Tom, and so should you. We're all on the family and friends plan here. 



DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Looks like there is a party started here now, so I put on my dancin' shoes and wandered in.  I already know a few of you are good for a *kegstand *or two when offered a few shots



Love the latest addition to the trip report Robin,.. even if it does include less than flattering art


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I've made a friend...Tom!!!


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmmm, favorite ride.  Well, if I based it on my choices in September, I would say EE.  I think Tom and I rode that thing 4 times before heading over to Kilamanjaro Safaries.  But I have so many favorites that its hard to choose just one.



That was classic.. 

9:05 1st ride: walked onto the first train. "Well this doesn't s*ck!"
9:12 2nd ride: "that was so much fun!... wait, is there a line to get on?" "Nope" "Wanna go again?" "Yesss!"
9:20 3rd ride: "Looks like there's a line now... wait, I don't think there's anyone in the singles line... wanna go again??!!" "Sure!!"
9:28 4th ride: "Look, the singles line is still empty... you game?!"
9:35 "OK, I think I've had enough EE for one morning.. Safari?"


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I've made a friend...Tom!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> Love the latest addition to the trip report Robin,.. even if it does include less than flattering art



Thanks! I'll bet you can imagine how much fun I've had writing the report and looking through pictures...lol  

I've gone pretty easy on the "art" so far, but we do have the Bobo Clown pics coming next...


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Thanks! I'll bet you can imagine how much fun I've had writing the report and looking through pictures...lol
> 
> I've gone pretty easy on the "art" so far, but we do have the Bobo Clown pics coming next...



And I really appreciate that  .. I also really really really hope that with the pool episode you'll resist the temptation to enter me in the swimsuit competition, whether I like it or not (!)  .. because if that's not the case, there will have been a time when I really did like you .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hi all! YES robin, great report, bad art... of me anyhow. lol Looking forward to the pics of later that night though...lol Good times.  

me (text) 9:25- we are walking over to check in at the BWV, how was Everest?

Tom (text) 9:31- Just doing our 4th run in a bit! 


crazy kids and EE 




Another question for everybody: What is your favorite drink at the World? (alcoholic or nonalcoholic)


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Another question for everybody: What is your favorite drink at the World? (alcoholic or nonalcoholic)



I had a great Long Island Iced Tea this time around (ok, two), but my favorite is still the grey goose lemon slushie in France.


----------



## Indianadisneyfan

JeffGoldblum, mbanks21, Indianadisneyfan, readyformagic

question for the hour for you young lads....

_what is your favorite Park ???  and why ???_






 Young Lad?? You must be pretty old for me to be young.  J/K I know Im a little late, but for me it's AK. I think it has the best rides for older folks like me.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> And I really appreciate that  .. I also really really really hope that with the pool episode you'll resist the temptation to enter me in the swimsuit competition, whether I like it or not (!)  .. because if that's not the case, there will have been a time when I really did like you .



 Oh Tom, now why oh why do you give me such ideas...lol  You are safe with the pool shots, however, unless there is a new competition for cute little toes (oops, Tracy already won that one!), that's all I have on you at the pool.  Not for lack of trying though.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Another question for everybody: What is your favorite drink at the World? (alcoholic or nonalcoholic)



I'm going to have to say the Kool-Aid 32 ouncer at Jellyrolls (when it was made with a kick).

Second favorite would be the slushies at France.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

LOL I definitely wn the cute little toes contest. Tom has cute toes too, but not as cute as mine...lol 

My favorite drink at the World is the Pina CoLAva, followed by Grey Goose lemon slushies in France, followed by that Chinese Mango slushie from F&W, fllowed by the Grand Marinier orange slushies in France.

I am just now realizing I like a lot of drinks at the WOrld. 
I want to try that big pineapple drink at the Poly someday, the Lapu Lapu or somethin like that.


----------



## JeffGoldblum

Indianadisneyfan said:


> JeffGoldblum, mbanks21, Indianadisneyfan, readyformagic
> 
> question for the hour for you young lads....
> 
> _what is your favorite Park ???  and why ???_



MGM (I won't call it HWS, ever!). I've just always loved that park. 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Another question for everybody: What is your favorite drink at the World? (alcoholic or nonalcoholic)



Kona Juice at Epcot during Food and Wine. Yum


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Can I play? I'm trying to catch up.  Favorite drink.  Hmmmm....has to be Grey Goose slushies in France.  But the Bellini's in Italy are good too.   Favorite ride.  Sooooooooo hard to pick, but maybe TOT....I can ride that ride over and over and never get bored.  I love it! 

Can I pose a question?  Ok good.   What is your favorite non-ride attraction at say, MK?  I think mine is Philharmagic.  That's a non-ride...sort of...isn't it?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Can I play? I'm trying to catch up.  Favorite drink.  Hmmmm....has to be Grey Goose slushies in France.  But the Bellini's in Italy are good too.   Favorite ride.  Sooooooooo hard to pick, but maybe TOT....I can ride that ride over and over and never get bored.  I love it!
> 
> Can I pose a question?  Ok good.   What is your favorite non-ride attraction at say, MK?  I think mine is Philharmagic.  That's a non-ride...sort of...isn't it?



My favorite non-ride attraction at MK is a tie between Philharmagic and Carousel of Progress. Both of them give me that inner happiness that makes me want to skip around the park like a 12 year old.


----------



## disneypryncess

I'm going to have to say Ice Wine in Germany in Epcot....I don't drink beer (I know-I'm a terrible German!!) but a CM suggested the Ice Wine when I was there a few weeks ago and I LOVED it.....


----------



## dismem98

Can't wait to party with you someday, but then you know that  



Dec will be here soon and so much fun....
Can't wait to meet you so the party can start.


----------



## dismem98

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Can I play? I'm trying to catch up.  Favorite drink.  Hmmmm....has to be Grey Goose slushies in France.  But the Bellini's in Italy are good too.   Favorite ride.  Sooooooooo hard to pick, but maybe TOT....I can ride that ride over and over and never get bored.  I love it!
> 
> Can I pose a question?  Ok good.   What is your favorite non-ride attraction at say, MK?  I think mine is Philharmagic.  That's a non-ride...sort of...isn't it?





Hey Jina, Nice to meet you in May and sorry we didn't have more time together.

Fav park is Epcot.
Fav drink is Orange slushie in France
  Jd & coke at Tune In
  Lemonchello Margarita in Italy
  Wine anywhere
Fav thrill ride is a toss up between TOT and EE

Do love Soaring with getting to see the Grand Canyon...LOL (inside joke)
Ride it with me to find out more interesting facts!

Best non thrill ride - everything Disney!!

Patty


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

dismem98 said:


> Hey Jina, Nice to meet you in May and sorry we didn't have more time together.
> 
> Fav park is Epcot.
> Fav drink is Orange slushie in France
> Jd & coke at Tune In
> Lemonchello Margarita in Italy
> Wine anywhere
> Fav thrill ride is a toss up between TOT and EE
> 
> Do love Soaring with getting to see the Grand Canyon...LOL (inside joke)
> Ride it with me to find out more interesting facts!
> 
> Best non thrill ride - everything Disney!!
> 
> Patty






Look Patty it is the Everglades! LOL BBest Soarin' ride EVER! lol


----------



## dismem98

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Look Patty it is the Everglades! LOL BBest Soarin' ride EVER! lol





hey Tracy, more good times to come in Dec!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

dismem98 said:


> hey Tracy, more good times to come in Dec!!



OMG I know.. it is going to be a blast! I'm all excited about it and it is still amost 2 months away!


----------



## can84

Good evening everyone! was at a conference today. Just want to warn everyone that wine + cider + no food =  Think I may have a headache in the morning. Favorite drink in the world is fiesta margarita in Mexico--with the sugar


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

dismem98 said:


> Hey Jina, Nice to meet you in May and sorry we didn't have more time together.
> 
> Fav park is Epcot.
> Fav drink is Orange slushie in France
> Jd & coke at Tune In
> Lemonchello Margarita in Italy
> Wine anywhere
> Fav thrill ride is a toss up between TOT and EE
> 
> Do love Soaring with getting to see the Grand Canyon...LOL (inside joke)
> Ride it with me to find out more interesting facts!
> 
> Best non thrill ride - everything Disney!!
> 
> Patty



Hey Patty, nice to meet you too. Yeah, sorry we didn't share a slushie....or twelve. 

Lemonciello is so on my list for my next visit. I keep hearing so much about it.


----------



## OlyWaguy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I'm going to have to say the Kool-Aid 32 ouncer at Jellyrolls (when it was made with a kick).



Holy Moly Robin... were those drinks at Jellyrolls GOOD!? I had just one 32 ouncer and was feeling REAL good by the time I had to leave. 
Your right though... if I woulda stayed and drank anymore I would have been dancin on the boardwalk.
 I was close to sending my request of "Super Freak" to the JR piano men but at the last minute withdrew my napkin. They were good enough to pull it off too. I'll definitely be going back to JR's next year.


----------



## dismem98

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Hey Patty, nice to meet you too. Yeah, sorry we didn't share a slushie....or twelve.
> 
> Lemonciello is so on my list for my next visit. I keep hearing so much about it.






Anytime and twelve??  Like your thinkin!!!!

Lemonchello's are so good!!


----------



## OlyWaguy

can84 said:


> Good evening everyone! was at a conference today. Just want to warn everyone that wine + cider + no food =  Think I may have a headache in the morning. Favorite drink in the world is fiesta margarita in Mexico--with the sugar



You know whats real bad is *booze - sleep - food + strobe lights - common sense + more booze + red bull + late night greasy food - shirt with vomit on it - money for taxi = headache in the morning. *

Do the math with your abacus. This equation sucks.




​


----------



## mbanks21

Totally missed that post... Id say epcot after riding Soarin and MS.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Ahhhhh good not alot of mess for me to clean up.... hmmmm everybody must be sound asleep by now...  'cept for mbanks21 

Well Peeps.... Have a good Weekend....  

Sleep tight  and dont let that bed bug Bite!!!! 




disneypryncess said:


> I'm in North Jersey (about 15min outside of Manhattan without traffic, an hour with traffic, lol)!!!!



Gotcha!!!  You never know... MM4Me never had a Vt meet.. maybe we really should go and have a meet in Vt esp'ly the weather is about to change ...    You ready for us MM4Me ????   



Indianadisneyfan said:


> Young Lad?? You must be pretty old for me to be young.  J/K I know Im a little late, but for me it's AK. I think it has the best rides for older folks like me.




you got it.. old and decrepit here.... you have any coupons for fixodent ?? send em my way    


note to self:.. have to go back to page 4 to check his vitals 




disneypryncess said:


> I'm going to have to say Ice Wine in Germany in Epcot....I don't drink beer (I know-I'm a terrible German!!) but a CM suggested the Ice Wine when I was there a few weeks ago and I LOVED it.....



   



can84 said:


> Good evening everyone! was at a conference today. Just want to warn everyone that wine + cider + no food =  Think I may have a headache in the morning. Favorite drink in the world is fiesta margarita in Mexico--with the sugar




well I hope you did not have to sign or agree on anything while being on the conference  




mbanks21 said:


> Totally missed that post... Id say epcot after riding Soarin and MS.



Ok Soarin I can agree.. 

MS... hmmm I was glad I did it when it 1st launch... did the whole AP preview... and by the time I got out... no I did not need any dramamine just need a few minutes to compose myself back to normal (but then what is normal) ... now I just have my picture taken infront of it... I have not tried the modified one though... maybe next time  


but all time fave gotta be TOT and or SM


----------



## DisneyTN

Quick jump back to the original topic.

Guy here from TN who loves Disney.  27, single & married to my job at the same time.  No kids, but am known to act like one.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Good morning !!!  I am up.. I am up !!!!    need to clean the doom buggy.... ( we'll I sorta kinda live in my car  ) then off to Baltimore,Md for a Dismeet for lunch....  




DisneyTN said:


> Quick jump back to the original topic.
> 
> Guy here from TN who loves Disney.  27, single & married to my job at the same time.  No kids, but am known to act like one.



  

Since it is only 6:30AM the Bar for ber and wings are not ready .. I dontt hink the fruit bar is either...  Sooooooooo  just make sure yourself comfy... and eventually they will be here serving some refreshments and nourishments...


----------



## can84

well I hope you did not have to sign or agree on anything while being on the conference  

Nope, luckily just had to mix and mingle with people  




OlyWaguy said:


> You know whats real bad is *booze - sleep - food + strobe lights - common sense + more booze + red bull + late night greasy food - shirt with vomit on it - money for taxi = headache in the morning. *
> 
> Do the math with your abacus. This equation sucks.



 Thinking maybe not a great idea


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> Good morning !!!  I am up.. I am up !!!!    need to clean the doom buggy.... ( we'll I sorta kinda live in my car  ) then off to Baltimore,Md for a Dismeet for lunch....
> 
> Have fun at the lunch!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

OlyWaguy said:


> Holy Moly Robin... were those drinks at Jellyrolls GOOD!? I had just one 32 ouncer and was feeling REAL good by the time I had to leave.
> Your right though... if I woulda stayed and drank anymore I would have been dancin on the boardwalk.
> I was close to sending my request of "Super Freak" to the JR piano men but at the last minute withdrew my napkin. They were good enough to pull it off too. I'll definitely be going back to JR's next year.



Yes indeed those drinks were good!LOL If we had known we could get you to send up a "Super Freak" request and dance on the Boardwalk, we would have just had to call a middle of the night cab for your brother's airport ride and kept you there I think you would have fit right in with us.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Have a great Saturday everyone!



can84 said:


> Good evening everyone! was at a conference today. Just want to warn everyone that wine + cider + no food =  Think I may have a headache in the morning. Favorite drink in the world is fiesta margarita in Mexico--with the sugar



Ouch, Christi! Can you stretch it and call last night a "study break????" Just remember to hydrate today.



OlyWaguy said:


> You know whats real bad is *booze - sleep - food + strobe lights - common sense + more booze + red bull + late night greasy food - shirt with vomit on it - money for taxi = headache in the morning. *
> 
> Do the math with your abacus. This equation sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Is this part of your trip report? Or maybe this was another trip to remember...lol  I made a mental note to bring my abacus out with me next time I go out. I think you should blame the strobe lights.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OlyWaguy said:


> You know whats real bad is *booze - sleep - food + strobe lights - common sense + more booze + red bull + late night greasy food - shirt with vomit on it - money for taxi = headache in the morning. *
> 
> Do the math with your abacus. This equation sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I think I lived that equation once or twice in my 20's.  It was during my "rave" phase.  Abacus, fingers, toes, or dignity, no matter what you count it on, it sucks...LOL



And Oly, you would have been a perfect fit for the blonde and I.. I am totally kicking myself for not handcuffing you to our table.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

I did a little baking today, so feel free to grab a dessert...






And I didn't forget the cocktails....


----------



## buena vista

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Can I play? I'm trying to catch up.  Favorite drink.  Hmmmm....has to be Grey Goose slushies in France.  But the Bellini's in Italy are good too.   Favorite ride.  Sooooooooo hard to pick, but maybe TOT....I can ride that ride over and over and never get bored.  I love it!
> 
> Can I pose a question?  Ok good.   What is your favorite non-ride attraction at say, MK?  I think mine is Philharmagic.  That's a non-ride...sort of...isn't it?



Hey neighbor! Long time!

I think I posted this already, but I like Carousel of Progress and American Adventure. Both make me feel nostalgic. 

and.. Go Sox!!!


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I made a mental note to bring my abacus out with me next time I go out.





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And Oly, you would have been a perfect fit for the blonde and I.. I am totally kicking myself for not handcuffing you to our table.



LOL... sounds like the start of one of those jokes:

"So a blonde and a brunette walk into a bar with handcuffs and an abacus..."


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

OlyWaguy said:


> You know whats real bad is *booze - sleep - food + strobe lights - common sense + more booze + red bull + late night greasy food - shirt with vomit on it - money for taxi = headache in the morning. *
> 
> Do the math with your abacus. This equation sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Yeah, I'd say that pretty much sucks and has you feeling horrible.


----------



## Andrew015

Agreed!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Happy Saturday! Hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## can84

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Have a great Saturday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, Christi! Can you stretch it and call last night a "study break????" Just remember to hydrate today.



That's what it was--a study break!   



DisneyDreams21 said:


> I did a little baking today, so feel free to grab a dessert...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I didn't forget the cocktails....



Can you FedEx them downstate?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Antss2001- Sorry I missed my shift...I'll work late...

Yes, a Dismeet in Vermont with skiing and boarding...it's a must. I must confess that I might just be hanging out at the fireplace with a drink. Maybe someone can talk me into putting skiis on again.

Maybe January...


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Hanging out at the fireplace with a drink doesn't sound too bad!


----------



## ahoff

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Antss2001- Sorry I missed my shift...I'll work late...
> 
> Yes, a Dismeet in Vermont with skiing and boarding...it's a must. I must confess that I might just be hanging out at the fireplace with a drink. Maybe someone can talk me into putting skiis on again.
> 
> Maybe January...




Yes, you need to get back on skis again


----------



## ahoff

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Can I pose a question?  Ok good.   What is your favorite non-ride attraction at say, MK?  I think mine is Philharmagic.  That's a non-ride...sort of...isn't it?



In the MK I would say it would be Carousel of Progress.  Love the song!

How about other parks?  In MGM I would say theIndiana Jones show.  I am still waiting to be chosen as an extra.  (have done the PT boat scene twice now)
In Epcot, does Spaceship Earth count as a ride?  If not then I will go with that.  And in AK I would say hanging out and watching the Village Beatniks. (and visiting the big blue truck)


----------



## readyformagic

I will stay by the fireplace and drink also. I will start out with a bloody mary in the morning got to get your blood flowing.


----------



## Cheshire Figment

I am an official Dirty Old Man.  I am over 60, widowed, and work (2 days a week) at WDW.  I don't look my age since I don't act it.  Actually I am retired from the US Government and spend more money in a month at WDW than I make there.

I am active in Mensa and the NFFC.  I am willing to meet single women and escort them around WDW, which I know like the back of my hand.

For a little about my reputation you can check the thread in the In Memorium forum which unfortunately I had to start.

I will respond to PMs and e-mails.

Mike


----------



## mbanks21

There really should be an easier way to find people in your age group, too bad that dis dating site went all the heck. Where are all the 18-30 year old ladies at?


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

buena vista said:


> Hey neighbor! Long time!
> 
> I think I posted this already, but I like Carousel of Progress and American Adventure. Both make me feel nostalgic.
> 
> and.. Go Sox!!!



Hey Tom!  Good to see you too.  I am sitting here at 2 a.m. after 12 very intense innings......very sad.    we lost.  But...just wait til Monday!!! We're home!



ahoff said:


> In the MK I would say it would be Carousel of Progress.  Love the song!
> 
> How about other parks?  In MGM I would say theIndiana Jones show.  I am still waiting to be chosen as an extra.  (have done the PT boat scene twice now)
> In Epcot, does Spaceship Earth count as a ride?  If not then I will go with that.  And in AK I would say hanging out and watching the Village Beatniks. (and visiting the big blue truck)



Therrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre's a grrrrrrreat big beautiful tomorrrrow...shining at the end of every day!!   I love COP too!

My daughter was picked as an extra for the Indiana Jones show...it was hysterical.  So much fun!

I can't wait to book my next trip.  Now I just can't figure out when. lol  November or December????  Oh, the decisions!!  And the never ending erratic airfare!  It's like the stock market.


----------



## buena vista

Hey Jina.. I went to bed after the 10th and woke up to the bad news. It wasn't so much that they lost, but that JB still isn't on his game. When he's on, he's unhittable. 

Being an "extra" at WDW is a lot of fun.. I was an honorary world showcase player twice (Cyranose and Holy Grail), and at MGM I did the PT boat with my ex, and did a scene at Cheers. All fun .


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

mbanks21 said:


> There really should be an easier way to find people in your age group, too bad that dis dating site went all the heck. Where are all the 18-30 year old ladies at?



<---- 21 years old!


----------



## mbanks21

lauren_elizabeth said:


> <---- 21 years old!



How you doin


----------



## Andrew015

Hey Laura! 

You look beautiful  

I'm 24 myself...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hi all!  Sorry about the Sox my Boston friends, next game is theirs  

I would love to try skiing since I never have before, but with my history of breaking things, I would probably be better off tubing.   

What is one thing you have never done before that you want to try? Disney or non-Disney related... (keep it clean pervs, this is a family board)


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Therrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre's a grrrrrrreat big beautiful tomorrrrow...shining at the end of every day!!   I love COP too!
> 
> My daughter was picked as an extra for the Indiana Jones show...it was hysterical.  So much fun!
> 
> I can't wait to book my next trip.  Now I just can't figure out when. lol  November or December????  Oh, the decisions!!  And the never ending erratic airfare!  It's like the stock market.



Go the 1st week in December!


----------



## buena vista

Keep it clean  

OK... for Disney related, I want to visit DL Paris and DL Hong Kong someday. I've been to France several times, but not in the last 7 years and I really want to go back. I've never taken a far east trip either, and so I'd like to experience that. Someday the dollar will strengthen and it'll be somewhat affordable. For now, it's out of the question. At WDW, I've never had dinner at Victoria & Alberts and would like to experience that someday. I'd like to do one or two of the behind the scenes tours as well.

For non-Disney related, I want to run the Boston Marathon. I doubt I'd be able to qualify on time, so I'll probably have to join a charitable group and do it that way.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

mbanks21 said:


> How you doin



I'm doing pretty good. How are you? 



Andrew015 said:


> Hey Laura!
> 
> You look beautiful
> 
> I'm 24 myself...



You're a cutie! 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi all!  Sorry about the Sox my Boston friends, next game is theirs
> 
> I would love to try skiing since I never have before, but with my history of breaking things, I would probably be better off tubing.
> 
> What is one thing you have never done before that you want to try? Disney or non-Disney related... (keep it clean pervs, this is a family board)



I want to travel the world! 



buena vista said:


> Keep it clean
> 
> OK... for Disney related, I want to visit DL Paris and DL Hong Kong someday. I've been to France several times, but not in the last 7 years and I really want to go back. I've never taken a far east trip either, and so I'd like to experience that. Someday the dollar will strengthen and it'll be somewhat affordable. For now, it's out of the question. At WDW, I've never had dinner at Victoria & Alberts and would like to experience that someday. I'd like to do one or two of the behind the scenes tours as well.
> 
> For non-Disney related, I want to run the Boston Marathon. I doubt I'd be able to qualify on time, so I'll probably have to join a charitable group and do it that way.




Ohhh, Disneyland Paris! I bet it's gorgeous.


----------



## mbanks21

Oh btw GO RAYS!!!

Where you from Lauren? Let me know if you need a guide when you come to disney, I go at least twice a month


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Keep it clean
> 
> OK... for Disney related, I want to visit DL Paris and DL Hong Kong someday. I've been to France several times, but not in the last 7 years and I really want to go back. I've never taken a far east trip either, and so I'd like to experience that. Someday the dollar will strengthen and it'll be somewhat affordable. For now, it's out of the question. At WDW, I've never had dinner at Victoria & Alberts and would like to experience that someday. I'd like to do one or two of the behind the scenes tours as well.
> 
> For non-Disney related, I want to run the Boston Marathon. I doubt I'd be able to qualify on time, so I'll probably have to join a charitable group and do it that way.



two years, Boston Marathon, we are on. . .it will take me that long to get there. Oh and by the way that is April 2010, so really only a year and a half. . .


----------



## NH_Bubba

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi all!  Sorry about the Sox my Boston friends, next game is theirs
> 
> I would love to try skiing since I never have before, but with my history of breaking things, I would probably be better off tubing.
> 
> What is one thing you have never done before that you want to try? Disney or non-Disney related... (keep it clean pervs, this is a family board)



I've tryed sking 2 times its just not for me so I'll stick to the ski lodge bar!

I've never been to Disney Land but it sounds like I might be able to swing a business trip out to Irvine so I may get my chance.

Non-Disney I'd look to try Ski Diving.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

I SEE DISNEY WEDDINGS IN THE FUTURE


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

mbanks21 said:


> Oh btw GO RAYS!!!
> 
> Where you from Lauren? Let me know if you need a guide when you come to disney, I go at least twice a month




I live in Northern Virginia... about 30 minutes south of DC!


----------



## mbanks21

lauren_elizabeth said:


> I live in Northern Virginia... about 30 minutes south of DC!



Well you have amazing eyes 

Hope you guys have fun


----------



## ANTSS2001

NH_Bubba said:


> I've tryed sking 2 times its just not for me so I'll stick to the ski lodge bar!
> 
> I've never been to Disney Land but it sounds like I might be able to swing a business trip out to Irvine so I may get my chance.
> 
> Non-Disney I'd look to try Ski Diving.



Bubba!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ahoff

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> What is one thing you have never done before that you want to try? Disney or non-Disney related... (keep it clean pervs, this is a family board)




Hope everyone had a good weekend!  The weather here in NY was absolutely beautiful today.

I have a few simple new Disney things to do, mostly trying some new restaurants.  And a Segway tour.

Non Disney, well, I have always wanted to bicycle across the US, from  sea to shining sea.


----------



## Disneyflyer

Hey everyone! You can add me to the list if you'd like.

Single guy 39 living in Columbus, OH. Next trip to the world will be in January to run the Disney Marathon! 

Jason


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> What is one thing you have never done before that you want to try? Disney or non-Disney related... (keep it clean pervs, this is a family board)



Disney related: I would like to stay at all the Disney resorts at least once.  I have AS Sports, CSR, CB, GF, Poly, POFQ left.

Non-Disney: Travel, travel, travel.  First the US-series of road trips.  Then the world--series of country hopping.


----------



## Chickkypoo

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> What is one thing you have never done before that you want to try? Disney or non-Disney related... (keep it clean pervs, this is a family board)



Disney related, I would have to say, since I've been to WDW, DLP and Disneyland, that I would like to visit Tokyo Disney and Hong Kong Disneyland.

Non-Disney related? I'd like to head back and see more of Europe, as well, I promised myself before I turn 30, that I want to try skydiving. I guess next summer's it!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Disneyflyer said:


> Hey everyone! You can add me to the list if you'd like.
> 
> Single guy 39 living in Columbus, OH. Next trip to the world will be in January to run the Disney Marathon!
> 
> Jason



... would that be beer.. smoothie or ginger ale ???


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Wow, all of you have some pretty great lists of things you want to do!!  

I would also love to visit all of the Disney Parks around the world, go on all of the different Disney cruises, and see Europe.  I want to see the area of Europe that my family is from, mostly Germany, Czech Republic, Romania, Austria, etc...  Along with London, UK, Paris, France, and Barcelona, Spain.  I don't know if it will ever be economically feasible, but it is a nice dream.  

Due to my extreme klutziness and history of injury, running marathons is out, but I would love to cheer on the rest of ya! LOL I can be one of those people on the sidelines holding out the drink cups for you to take while you run by! LOL



New question!!!!
*If you could animate yourself, which Disney full length animated movie would you want to be cast in?  And what would be your role?*


I would be in Snow White, and I would play the 8th dwarf, the lone female, named "Gaggy" who resents Snow White's intrusion into the life of the dwarves, and is known for sitting in the corner gagging every time Bashful blushes, or she kisses Dopey on the head.    I would be a very beautiful, thin dwarf. LOLOLOL  And by the end I would love Snow White, becoming her best friend, and maid of honor in her wedding. 


if noone else answers this,.. I understand...lol


----------



## can84

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Wow, all of you have some pretty great lists of things you want to do!!
> 
> I would also love to visit all of the Disney Parks around the world, go on all of the different Disney cruises, and see Europe.  I want to see the area of Europe that my family is from, mostly Germany, Czech Republic, Romania, Austria, etc...  Along with London, UK, Paris, France, and Barcelona, Spain.  I don't know if it will ever be economically feasible, but it is a nice dream.
> 
> Due to my extreme klutziness and history of injury, running marathons is out, but I would love to cheer on the rest of ya! LOL I can be one of those people on the sidelines holding out the drink cups for you to take while you run by! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> New question!!!!
> *If you could animate yourself, which Disney full length animated movie would you want to be cast in?  And what would be your role?*
> 
> 
> I would be in Snow White, and I would play the 8th dwarf, the lone female, named "Gaggy" who resents Snow White's intrusion into the life of the dwarves, and is known for sitting in the corner gagging every time Bashful blushes, or she kisses Dopey on the head.    I would be a very beautiful, thin dwarf. LOLOLOL  And by the end I would love Snow White, becoming her best friend, and maid of honor in her wedding.
> 
> 
> if noone else answers this,.. I understand...lol




Oh--good questions! I want to visit all 7 continents. 3 down, 4 more to go! And I'll help hand out drinks at the marathon with you LOL

If I could animate myself, I'd put myself in Bambi as the clumsy person who trips up the hunter, so Bambi's mother doesn't . . .well, you know!  Hope it doesn't make the gagging worse


----------



## OlyWaguy

can84 said:


> .... I'd put myself in Bambi as the clumsy person who trips up the hunter, *so Bambi's mother doesn't . . .well, you know!*  Hope it doesn't make the gagging worse



What?? What happens to her? Does she get...? NOOOOOOOOOOOooooo!!!!


----------



## Clifton

I'm a 27 yo single guy and I post this just to be sweet to the Ear earners.


----------



## Sha

Goofy4Disney! said:


> I can't wait to book my next trip.  Now I just can't figure out when. lol  November or December????  Oh, the decisions!!  And the never ending erratic airfare!  It's like the stock market.



Go in December when there is a group going. Maybe get a ding.

Jaded I read your bit about Gaggy... LMAO reminded me a little of Mirror, Mirror by Gregory Maguire.


----------



## NH_Bubba

ANTSS2001 said:


> Bubba!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Hey Timmy!!! How's everthing going? Looks like it was a good time in Baltimore.


----------



## MickeyandFriends83

Hey everyone, new to the disboards.

25/m from midwest.


----------



## CinRell

Holy WOW I can't keep up with this thread! My internet connection at home is.. well.. ahem.. lacking.. and work's been making me actually WORK (can you believe the nerve of them??)

So.. Catch-up time!

Favorite drink. any red wine. Or bloody mary. Oh.. um... disney related? Well I'm one of those people who prefers to spend my time at disney sober.. .I can get drunk at home much cheaper (and I'm not talking price of drinks haha).. I'll take a good bloody mary ANYWHERE though as long as I have control of the hot sauce (I like half the glass to be tobasco thank you).. and the wine in paris at EPCOT isn't half bad.

Fav park... MK closely followed by EPCOT. I could completely do without AK (aside from IABL)... and MGM (will always be mgm to me) aside from fantasmic!

Favorite ride. toss up... POTC, HM and IASW.. yes. I love iasw. bite me.

Favorite non-ride attraction at MK... hands down COP!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Clifton said:


> I'm a 27 yo single guy and I post this just to be sweet to the Ear earners.



 and good morning... evnetually they will start the bar... for now... grab a fruit and a remote control   



NH_Bubba said:


> Hey Timmy!!! How's everthing going? Looks like it was a good time in Baltimore.



Bart!!!  Glad to see you back on the board!!!  

Yes it was a great meet as always.. lotsa food, chat and sugar and caffeine  maybe next time we can plan/make something closer to you and so you can join in  



MickeyandFriends83 said:


> Hey everyone, new to the disboards.
> 
> 25/m from midwest.



 to the boards.. and  to the thread.... any upcoming trip planned ????


hmmmm *dginnj... MM4ME... MOtwins...  wake up.... *


----------



## goofyfan-12

Can I join in???

What a great idea for this thread...  

I am a 37 YO gall who lives in the Albany, NY area.  Love to golf, cook, bake and travel - especially to Disney...  I'll catch up on the first block of pages later tonight.  Can't wait to meet you all...

In the meantime, here are a few answers to the latest questions:

Fav Drink:  toss up between a grey goose vodka tonic and red wine
Favorite Park:  hands down Magic Kingdom
Favorite Ride:  I'm a sucker for the Space Mountain
Favorie non-ride at MK:  I love watching the looks on kids faces during the character meet and greets... that eternal optimism is just infectous...

Paula


----------



## MickeyandFriends83

Hi Ants,

I sure am.  Actually going in a couple of weeks with a few friends.  I can't wait!  

What about yourself?


----------



## ANTSS2001

goofyfan-12 said:


> Can I join in???
> 
> What a great idea for this thread...
> 
> I am a 37 YO gall who lives in the Albany, NY area.  Love to golf, cook, bake and travel - especially to Disney...  I'll catch up on the first block of pages later tonight.  Can't wait to meet you all...
> 
> 
> 
> Paula



 Paula !!!!  Glad to see you on this side of the fence....  



MickeyandFriends83 said:


> Hi Ants,
> 
> I sure am.  Actually going in a couple of weeks with a few friends.  I can't wait!
> 
> What about yourself?



I am so lime green in envy!!!!  Make sure to take alot of pictures to share with us  

 not anytime soon... tentatively second week of Dec if I get my waitlist...   if not I will have to wait till April 09 for my bday celebration... woohooo free cupcakes


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sha said:


> Go in December when there is a group going. Maybe get a ding.
> 
> Jaded I read your bit about Gaggy... LMAO reminded me a little of Mirror, Mirror by Gregory Maguire.




Hahahaha I am an avid Maguire reader... I just re-read Mirror Mirror a couple of weeks ago, which is probably where that answer came from...LOL


----------



## can84

To everyone in Canada, Happy Thanksgiving! And Happy Columbus Day!


----------



## Cdnprincess

Happy Thanksgiving everyone in Canada!!

... i'm single.. 22 female here...no kids.. def. not married..love my job..and dream about getting married in disney..


----------



## Jonny_Duck

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Wow, all of you have some pretty great lists of things you want to do!!
> 
> I would also love to visit all of the Disney Parks around the world, go on all of the different Disney cruises, and see Europe.  I want to see the area of Europe that my family is from, mostly Germany, Czech Republic, Romania, Austria, etc...  Along with London, UK, Paris, France, and Barcelona, Spain.  I don't know if it will ever be economically feasible, but it is a nice dream.
> 
> Due to my extreme klutziness and history of injury, running marathons is out, but I would love to cheer on the rest of ya! LOL I can be one of those people on the sidelines holding out the drink cups for you to take while you run by! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> New question!!!!
> *If you could animate yourself, which Disney full length animated movie would you want to be cast in?  And what would be your role?*
> 
> 
> I would be in Snow White, and I would play the 8th dwarf, the lone female, named "Gaggy" who resents Snow White's intrusion into the life of the dwarves, and is known for sitting in the corner gagging every time Bashful blushes, or she kisses Dopey on the head.    I would be a very beautiful, thin dwarf. LOLOLOL  And by the end I would love Snow White, becoming her best friend, and maid of honor in her wedding.
> 
> 
> if noone else answers this,.. I understand...lol



I would like to try a cruise sometime, Christmas at Disney which I will do in a  month and half ish.  I would also like to try an expensive Disney hotel one day.  But that will be much later down the road.

Hmm....Which Disney movie and what.  Probably Peter Pan.  I would be a lost boy who replaces Pan when he decides he wants to grow up... I will stay a child and lead lost boys forever!


----------



## Jonny_Duck

Cdnprincess said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone in Canada!!
> 
> ... i'm single.. 22 female here...no kids.. def. not married..love my job..and dream about getting married in disney..



Love your job? Wow lucky.  I actually kinda like my job too. I think I am underpayed but I enjoy it most of the time.  What kind of job do you have?


----------



## MickeyandFriends83

Cdnprincess said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone in Canada!!
> 
> ... i'm single.. 22 female here...no kids.. def. not married..love my job..and dream about getting married in disney..



Hi Cdn, how are you?


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Wow...OK I'm BACK!! Sorry i've been missing all weekend! And it's been busy allll day here so i finally got a chance to catch up on the 10 pages I've missed!  



ANTSS2001 said:


> wooohoooo a wedding... dont forget to check the best man and the other sponsors.. they might have potential....    and dont break a heel !!! Or better yet bring an extra pair !!!!!!!! Have a great time dhinnj!!!!



HA! The best man was my other cousin.  The 'other sponsers' were a lot of my cousins too.  No other real potential there unfortunately 



disneypryncess said:


> I'm in North Jersey (about 15min outside of Manhattan without traffic, an hour with traffic, lol)!!!!



hmm...I bet ya live right by me  



DisneyTN said:


> Guy here from TN who loves Disney.  27, single & married to my job at the same time.  No kids, but am known to act like one.



I'll add ya to the list!!  



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Yes, a Dismeet in Vermont with skiing and boarding...it's a must. I must confess that I might just be hanging out at the fireplace with a drink. Maybe someone can talk me into putting skiis on again.Maybe January...



I'm down!  



lauren_elizabeth said:


> Hanging out at the fireplace with a drink doesn't sound too bad!



Hmm...I could always do this too... lol



Cheshire Figment said:


> I am an official Dirty Old Man.  I am over 60, widowed, and work (2 days a week) at WDW.  I don't look my age since I don't act it.  Actually I am retired from the US Government and spend more money in a month at WDW than I make there.





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> What is one thing you have never done before that you want to try? Disney or non-Disney related... (keep it clean pervs, this is a family board)



Hmm... Disney related? Go to Dinner at V&A's...although the chef might hate me b/c I don't eat any seafood...or foie gras, etc... lol

non-Disney Related? Tour the pyramids in Egypt!



lauren_elizabeth said:


> Go the 1st week in December!



I couldn't agree more!



Disneyflyer said:


> Single guy 39 living in Columbus, OH. Next trip to the world will be in January to run the Disney Marathon! Jason



welcome!  I'll add ya in a bit



Clifton said:


> I'm a 27 yo single guy and I post this just to be sweet to the Ear earners.



You'll be added soon too 



MickeyandFriends83 said:


> Hey everyone, new to the disboards.
> 
> 25/m from midwest.



Ditto to you as well



Cdnprincess said:


> ... i'm single.. 22 female here...no kids.. def. not married..love my job..and dream about getting married in disney..



And yup...another to the list!


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Drumrolllll pleaseeeeeeee...I now present to you... 

our..... *updated*

*DisBoards Singles Inventory:*

** If you didn't give your age OR location... you are OFF the list until you provide that information **  
(sorry...I make the list...I make the rules..  )

** And no flaming saying this is dumb... we're doing this for fun.  So buzz off if you don't like it! **

In order of age (I think that might be the easiest way right now..maybe I'll get fancy later on)

20/f/GA     sparklespaz
21/f/VA     lauren_elizabeth
22/f/CDN     Cdnprincess
23/f/TX      lolabelle
25/m/FL     Jonny_Duck
25/m/IL     JeffGoldblum
25/m/mw   MickeyandFriends83
26/m/FL     mbanks21
27/m/TN    DisneyTN
28/f/NJ      disneygirlinnj
28/f/Ont    Chickkypoo
28/m/LA
31/f/NY     jadedbeauty14304
32/f/OH     CinRell
32/m/PA    lovemickeyshouse
33/f/OH     momsoftwins
34/f/NJ      disneypryncess
35/f/VT     MOREMICKEYFORME
37/f/NY     goofyfan
39/m/IN     Indianadisneyfan
39/f/NY     can84
39/m/OH    Disneyflyer
39/m/OH    readyformagic
40/f/FL     Sha
40/f/MI    APB513
40/f/MI     Ilivetogo
43/f/MA    PirateMel
43/m/MA   buena vista
43/m/WA   OlyWaguy
44/f/MA      Goofy4Disney!
44/m/NY    Sail064
45/m/NH    NH_Bubba
47/m/CDN  cdn ears
48/f/NV     nurse.darcy
52/f/MD
60+/m/FL  Cheshire Figment

wait... Clifton...where you from?


----------



## buena vista

disneygirlinnj said:


> Hmm... Disney related? Go to Dinner at V&A's...although the chef might hate me b/c I don't eat any seafood...or foie gras, etc... lol



You're safe on foie gras.. Disney doesn't allow it to be served at any of their restaurants anymore because of their position on animal cruelty. 

Can't help you on the seafood though, but I'm sure they have good non-fish dishes.


----------



## Jonny_Duck

Wb Disneygirl...Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## Chickkypoo

I just realized I've posted, but not introduced myself on this thread yet!

I'm female, 28, from Kitchener, Ontario, Canada, and I'm single with no kids.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Wow, we have a great list going! Good job on keeping that up!


----------



## JeffGoldblum

disneygirlinnj said:


> Hmm... Disney related? Go to Dinner at V&A's...although the chef might hate me b/c I don't eat any seafood...or foie gras, etc... lol



Haha same here! I don't eat anything from the ocean/sea/water.  You can come with me then, we can order normal food and anything that sounds weird "on the side".


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I totally feel so much less like a food freak now that I see not one, but TWO other people who don't eat anything from the water! lol


----------



## momsoftwins

Disneyflyer said:


> Hey everyone! You can add me to the list if you'd like.
> 
> Single guy 39 living in Columbus, OH. Next trip to the world will be in January to run the Disney Marathon!
> 
> Jason



well heellllooo fellow ohioian...lol
well good luck with the marathon.


----------



## momsoftwins

and too disneygirlinnj..the list looks great.  
are we still chatting about dining or did i miss the next topic??


----------



## MickeyandFriends83

Hey disneygirl, I saw your disney photos.  Very nice, looks like you and your mom had a lot of fun.

By the way, you are amazingly gorgeous!!!


----------



## lolabelle

Hey everyone! Just joined last night after lurking for a while. Thought I'd add to the list. 
I'm 23 female from Texas never married and no kids. Hope to make some new friends here.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

disneygirlinnj said:


> Drumrolllll pleaseeeeeeee...I now present to you...
> 
> our..... *updated*
> 
> *DisBoards Singles Inventory:*
> 
> ** If you didn't give your age OR location... you are OFF the list until you provide that information **
> (sorry...I make the list...I make the rules..  )
> 
> ** And no flaming saying this is dumb... we're doing this for fun.  So buzz off if you don't like it! **
> 
> In order of age (I think that might be the easiest way right now..maybe I'll get fancy later on)
> 
> 20/f/GA     sparklespaz
> 22/f/CDN     Cdnprincess
> 25/m/FL     Jonny_Duck
> 25/m/IL     JeffGoldblum
> 25/m/mw   MickeyandFriends83
> 26/m/FL     mbanks21
> 27/m/TN    DisneyTN
> 28/f/NJ      disneygirlinnj
> 31/f/NY     jadedbeauty14304
> 32/f/OH     CinRell
> 32/m/PA    lovemickeyshouse
> 33/f/OH     momsoftwins
> 34/f/NJ      disneypryncess
> 35/f/VT     MOREMICKEYFORME
> 39/m/IN     Indianadisneyfan
> 39/f/NY     can84
> 39/m/OH    Disneyflyer
> 39/m/OH    readyformagic
> 40/f/FL     Sha
> 43/m/MA   buena vista
> 43/m/WA   OlyWaguy
> 47/m/CDN  cdn ears
> 60+/m/FL  Cheshire Figment
> 
> wait... Clifton...where you from?




You forgot an important person.  

21/F/VA


And this thread is super active! I can never keep up! So, I promise I'm not ignoring anyone! SWEAR!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

disneygirlinnj said:


> Drumrolllll pleaseeeeeeee...I now present to you...
> 
> our..... *updated*
> 
> *DisBoards Singles Inventory:*
> 
> ** If you didn't give your age OR location... you are OFF the list until you provide that information **
> (sorry...I make the list...I make the rules..  )
> 
> ** And no flaming saying this is dumb... we're doing this for fun.  So buzz off if you don't like it! **
> 
> In order of age (I think that might be the easiest way right now..maybe I'll get fancy later on)
> 
> 20/f/GA     sparklespaz
> 22/f/CDN     Cdnprincess
> 25/m/FL     Jonny_Duck
> 25/m/IL     JeffGoldblum
> 25/m/mw   MickeyandFriends83
> 26/m/FL     mbanks21
> 27/m/TN    DisneyTN
> 28/f/NJ      disneygirlinnj
> 31/f/NY     jadedbeauty14304
> 32/f/OH     CinRell
> 32/m/PA    lovemickeyshouse
> 33/f/OH     momsoftwins
> 34/f/NJ      disneypryncess
> 35/f/VT     MOREMICKEYFORME
> 39/m/IN     Indianadisneyfan
> 39/f/NY     can84
> 39/m/OH    Disneyflyer
> 39/m/OH    readyformagic
> 40/f/FL     Sha
> 43/m/MA   buena vista
> 43/m/WA   OlyWaguy
> 47/m/CDN  cdn ears
> 60+/m/FL  Cheshire Figment
> 
> wait... Clifton...where you from?




oops. 

44/F/MA

(am I on the list now?  )


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Sha said:


> Go in December when there is a group going. Maybe get a ding.



Good idea Sha.  There are pretty good AP rates in December too.     Decisions Decisions


----------



## Disneyflyer

momsoftwins said:


> well heellllooo fellow ohioian...lol
> well good luck with the marathon.



Why thank you! I can use all the luck I can get


----------



## Jonny_Duck

lolabelle said:


> Hey everyone! Just joined last night after lurking for a while. Thought I'd add to the list.
> I'm 23 female from Texas never married and no kids. Hope to make some new friends here.



Welcome! What part of Texas you from?


----------



## ahoff

Looks like we have some runners here.  I have never attempted a marathon, the most I have done is a 5K.  And I do dualathons, which is a 2 mile run, a 10 mile bike ride, and then a second 2 mile run.  Let me tell you, the second two mile run sucks!  The biking part is not a problem, I ride an average of about 150 miles a week.  The running is tougher, and when I have an event coming up I start training about a month before it by going out at lunch time and running a few miles.  So I have been running the last few weeks, as I have one race this Sunday, and then one two weeks after.  

Good luck with your marathon, disneyflyer!  And keep up the training, Darcy, and Tom, better get started!


----------



## lolabelle

Jonny- I'm in West Texas.


----------



## MickeyandFriends83

lolabelle said:


> Jonny- I'm in West Texas.



hey lolabelle, welcome!  how often do you get to Disney?


----------



## MickeyandFriends83

lauren_elizabeth said:


> You forgot an important person.
> 
> 21/F/VA
> 
> 
> And this thread is super active! I can never keep up! So, I promise I'm not ignoring anyone! SWEAR!



Hey Lauren, cute default picture.  How often do you get out to Disney?


----------



## can84

nurse.darcy said:


> two years, Boston Marathon, we are on. . .it will take me that long to get there. Oh and by the way that is April 2010, so really only a year and a half. . .



Can you and Tom do the Disney marathon too, and then we can all come along and cheer you on!


----------



## disneygirlinnj

buena vista said:


> You're safe on foie gras.. Disney doesn't allow it to be served at any of their restaurants anymore because of their position on animal cruelty.
> 
> Can't help you on the seafood though, but I'm sure they have good non-fish dishes.



Oh! I DID know that about the foie gras.  Good  One less thing to ask them NOT to make me! I swear I'm not THAT picky of an eater! Just no seafood (I try it ALLL the time..just does NOT do it for me!) or gross internal organs or slimy stuff (snails! bleh!)



Jonny_Duck said:


> Wb Disneygirl...Hope you had a good weekend.



Thank you! I did!  Very relaxing! Now I'm just sad it's only Monday!



Chickkypoo said:


> I just realized I've posted, but not introduced myself on this thread yet!
> 
> I'm female, 28, from Kitchener, Ontario, Canada, and I'm single with no kids.



Added you to the list!



JeffGoldblum said:


> Haha same here! I don't eat anything from the ocean/sea/water.  You can come with me then, we can order normal food and anything that sounds weird "on the side".



Haha... we'll try to be a LITTTTLE adventurous 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I totally feel so much less like a food freak now that I see not one, but TWO other people who don't eat anything from the water! lol



Ha! I think there might be a lot of us around! Yay! 



momsoftwins said:


> and too disneygirlinnj..the list looks great.
> are we still chatting about dining or did i miss the next topic??



I can always talk about food...  lol



MickeyandFriends83 said:


> Hey disneygirl, I saw your disney photos.  Very nice, looks like you and your mom had a lot of fun.
> 
> By the way, you are amazingly gorgeous!!!



Thank you!  Mom and I had a blast! I can't believe it's been almost a year since I went with her!   And awww.. You're making me blush....lol Thank you!



lolabelle said:


> Hey everyone! Just joined last night after lurking for a while. Thought I'd add to the list.
> I'm 23 female from Texas never married and no kids. Hope to make some new friends here.



I'll add ya 



lauren_elizabeth said:


> You forgot an important person.
> 
> 21/F/VA
> 
> 
> And this thread is super active! I can never keep up! So, I promise I'm not ignoring anyone! SWEAR!



Hmm...I SWEAR I remember copying your screen name   I'm so sorry! I'm adding you now! 



Goofy4Disney! said:


> oops.
> 
> 44/F/MA
> 
> (am I on the list now?  )



Yup! You're gonna be added! 



ahoff said:


> Looks like we have some runners here.  I have never attempted a marathon, the most I have done is a 5K.  And I do dualathons, which is a 2 mile run, a 10 mile bike ride, and then a second 2 mile run.  Let me tell you, the second two mile run sucks!  The biking part is not a problem, I ride an average of about 150 miles a week.  The running is tougher, and when I have an event coming up I start training about a month before it by going out at lunch time and running a few miles.  So I have been running the last few weeks, as I have one race this Sunday, and then one two weeks after.
> 
> Good luck with your marathon, disneyflyer!  And keep up the training, Darcy, and Tom, better get started!



Good luck on Sunday! I'm attempting to be a runner but I'm getting bored! I've stuck with 5k's but want to attempt a 10k soon.  My goal is to run the Disney half marathon one year! Anyone want to virtual train for it together one day?


----------



## disneygirlinnj

list updated on page 19!


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneygirlinnj said:


> HA! The best man was my other cousin.  The 'other sponsers' were a lot of my cousins too.  No other real potential there unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !




woman?? what are you talking about ?? I dont mean look for the best for you.. for Me....   


Ok.. keeping it in mind when promoting.. list on page 19... gotcha.... 

Ok time to check the surroundings..... hmmmmm


----------



## can84

disneygirlinnj said:


> list updated on page 19!



Thanks disneygir! After all that work--you deserve a beer/margarita/sangria/smoothie!


----------



## nurse.darcy

can84 said:


> Can you and Tom do the Disney marathon too, and then we can all come along and cheer you on!



Well, January is too soon for me to run a marathon.  I am running my first half marathon in March.  I figure I will be ready for a marathon by 2010 so could possibly do a marathon in January 2010 but then might not be recovered enough for the Boston Marathon.  Gotta do Boston cause it is historic.  And it was a goal way back when I was still "thinking" about running.  

Augie, thanks for the words of encouragement.  You do realize that I might not have started running if it wasn't for those words.  It was an idea that became a goal cause of encouragement from you and other friends of mine.

disneygirl, I thought I put my stats.

48/F/Las Vegas for now. . .but I just spent my last summer in the desert so not sure where the wind will take me next.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

ANTSS2001 said:


> woman?? what are you talking about ?? I dont mean look for the best for you.. for Me....
> Ok.. keeping it in mind when promoting.. list on page 19... gotcha....
> 
> Ok time to check the surroundings..... hmmmmm



haha, oops! ehhh.not much potential for you there either!   



can84 said:


> Thanks disneygir! After all that work--you deserve a beer/margarita/sangria/smoothie!



hmm...sangria today please!  mmmm!



nurse.darcy said:


> disneygirl, I thought I put my stats.
> 
> 48/F/Las Vegas for now. . .but I just spent my last summer in the desert so not sure where the wind will take me next.



hmm...I thought I remembered putting your stats up! I'm sorry! You're added now!


----------



## JeffGoldblum

disneygirlinnj said:


> Haha... we'll try to be a LITTTTLE adventurous



Haha ok! But I say we get a back up ADR for when we end up being hungy. I just know it!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

JeffGoldblum said:


> Haha ok! But I say we get a back up ADR for when we end up being hungy. I just know it!




You guys are reminding me of that Visa commercial where the couple goes to the convenience store for sandwiches after their fine dining reservation left them hungry...lol

Love that commercial.


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneygirlinnj said:


> haha, oops! ehhh.*not much *potential for you there either!
> 
> 
> 
> hmm...sangria today please!  mmmm!
> 
> !




maybe next party then....

here's your sangria


----------



## lolabelle

MickeyandFriends83- unfortuntely not as often as I'd like  How about you?


disneygirlinnj- Thanks for adding me!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

lolabelle said:


> Jonny- I'm in West Texas.



Awesome! I have family in southeast Texas! 



MickeyandFriends83 said:


> Hey Lauren, cute default picture.  How often do you get out to Disney?



Thanks!  The last time I went to Disney was back in 2006, but we're going in a little over a month and I'm hoping I can plan a few trips for '09! 



disneygirlinnj said:


> Hmm...I SWEAR I remember copying your screen name   I'm so sorry! I'm adding you now!



Oh, it's not a problem at all! Thank you! 



disneygirlinnj said:


> list updated on page 19!



Yaaaay!  



can84 said:


> Thanks disneygir! After all that work--you deserve a beer/margarita/sangria/smoothie!



She definately does! And I think I'll join her....


----------



## disneygirlinnj

JeffGoldblum said:


> Haha ok! But I say we get a back up ADR for when we end up being hungy. I just know it!



Haha...ok...anywhere in particular you want to go? 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> You guys are reminding me of that Visa commercial where the couple goes to the convenience store for sandwiches after their fine dining reservation left them hungry...lol
> 
> Love that commercial.



LOL! I love that commercial too!



ANTSS2001 said:


> maybe next party then....
> 
> here's your sangria



mmmm! thank you! it's perfect!


----------



## buena vista

can84 said:


> Can you and Tom do the Disney marathon too, and then we can all come along and cheer you on!





nurse.darcy said:


> Well, January is too soon for me to run a marathon.  I am running my first half marathon in March.  I figure I will be ready for a marathon by 2010 so could possibly do a marathon in January 2010 but then might not be recovered enough for the Boston Marathon.  Gotta do Boston cause it is historic.  And it was a goal way back when I was still "thinking" about running.



I've wanted to run Boston since I was a x-country and track runner in high school waaaaay back in the day (lol). Disney marathon is another that I'd like to do someday, especially since the training for it is mostly in the fall which is the best running weather for me.



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> You guys are reminding me of that Visa commercial where the couple goes to the convenience store for sandwiches after their fine dining reservation left them hungry...lol
> 
> Love that commercial.



Great commercial lol

V&A offers a 6 or 7 course meal or something ridiculous like that, so I don't think leaving there hungry will be a problem for me.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Holy cow...you people have been busy. 
Ok, in catching up, here are some answers from a few pages ago:
Disney dreams: staying at all resorts, eating at all restaurants, and taking all tours.
Non-Disney dreams: Going to Turkey, Egypt and Hawaii. I took one flying lesson and would love to learn how to fly.

Ok, Ladies and Gents- we should really plan a Dis-meet for skiing. We can have the Skiiers and the non-skiiers unite. PM me if you are REALLY interested and maybe we could set something up in January or something.


----------



## JeffGoldblum

disneygirlinnj said:


> Haha...ok...anywhere in particular you want to go?



Ladies choice!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Holy cow...you people have been busy.
> 
> 
> Ok, Ladies and Gents- we should really plan a Dis-meet for skiing. We can have the Skiiers and the non-skiiers unite.



How do you think I feel when I get home at night....   in trying to catch up....  

Sounds like a plan.. I will bring the hot cocoa!!!!!!!!! 



disneygirlinnj said:


> mmmm! thank you! it's perfect!



after I posted that picture... I google how to make a sangria    at at 3AM I have a nice pitcher in the fridge... all it needs is the red wine    bad bad bad thing to do....


----------



## MickeyandFriends83

So disneygirl, where you from?  do you have any planned trips to Disney coming up?


----------



## NH_Bubba

disneygirlinnj said:


> Drumrolllll pleaseeeeeeee...I now present to you...
> 
> our..... *updated*
> 
> *DisBoards Singles Inventory:*
> 
> ** If you didn't give your age OR location... you are OFF the list until you provide that information **
> (sorry...I make the list...I make the rules..  )
> 
> ** And no flaming saying this is dumb... we're doing this for fun.  So buzz off if you don't like it! **
> 
> In order of age (I think that might be the easiest way right now..maybe I'll get fancy later on)
> 
> 20/f/GA     sparklespaz
> 21/f/VA     lauren_elizabeth
> 22/f/CDN     Cdnprincess
> 23/f/TX      lolabelle
> 25/m/FL     Jonny_Duck
> 25/m/IL     JeffGoldblum
> 25/m/mw   MickeyandFriends83
> 26/m/FL     mbanks21
> 27/m/TN    DisneyTN
> 28/f/NJ      disneygirlinnj
> 28/f/Ont    Chickkypoo
> 31/f/NY     jadedbeauty14304
> 32/f/OH     CinRell
> 32/m/PA    lovemickeyshouse
> 33/f/OH     momsoftwins
> 34/f/NJ      disneypryncess
> 35/f/VT     MOREMICKEYFORME
> 39/m/IN     Indianadisneyfan
> 39/f/NY     can84
> 39/m/OH    Disneyflyer
> 39/m/OH    readyformagic
> 40/f/FL     Sha
> 43/m/MA   buena vista
> 43/m/WA   OlyWaguy
> 44/f/MA      Goofy4Disney!
> 47/m/CDN  cdn ears
> 48/f/NV     nurse.darcy
> 60+/m/FL  Cheshire Figment
> 
> wait... Clifton...where you from?




Oh Well might as well jump in to; Can you add me to the list?

NH_Bubba 45 year old Male from you probly guessed New Hampshire.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I am so impressed with the number of women and men in our group.
I thought the estrogen would far out number the testosterone, but I was wrong. We are pretty even.
There is also a great array of ages...OUR THREAD ROCKS!!!!
So, who's hookin' up??? Anyone making friends??
Just curious if this is actually working for anyone...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I've wanted to run Boston since I was a x-country and track runner in high school waaaaay back in the day (lol). Disney marathon is another that I'd like to do someday, especially since the training for it is mostly in the fall which is the best running weather for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Great commercial lol
> 
> V&A offers a 6 or 7 course meal or something ridiculous like that, so I don't think leaving there hungry will be a problem for me.




You do love those extravagant multi-course meals... I would go to V&A's with you and enjoy an upscale experience   or should I say another one, it seems like every time I see you we eat somewhere really really nice...lol


----------



## buena vista

I've had a chance to meet and become friends with some wonderful people through DIS, and I've only been here a short while. I'm already friends with a couple of DISers who've posted here, but we connected through other threads. 

Since 1st posting, I've been a part of two DISmeets in Boston, and one trip to WDW with another planned for December. I'm also looking forward to a winter/ski meet here in NE! I think that's a great idea! 

At some point along the way I was also convinced that I should get an annual pass, and I expect that'll prompt me to book even more getaways in the coming 11 months. I wouldn't have had those opprtunities if I hadn't first posted on the singles threads back in January when I was planning my solo trip in April and was just looking for some information to help put that trip together. Turns out to be one of the best choices I ever made .


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> You do love those extravagant multi-course meals... I would go to V&A's with you and enjoy an upscale experience   or should I say another one, it seems like every time I see you we eat somewhere really really nice...lol



Yeah, well, I don't eat like that all the time, but it's nice to indulge in a fabulous meal every now and then . Bistro was one of those times. And we all acted _mostly _like adults the whole time


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

buena vista said:


> I've had a chance to meet and become friends with some wonderful people through DIS, and I've only been here a short while. I'm already friends with a couple of DISers who've posted here, but we connected through other threads.
> 
> Since 1st posting, I've been a part of two DISmeets in Boston, and one trip to WDW with another planned for December. I'm also looking forward to a winter/ski meet here in NE! I think that's a great idea!
> 
> At some point along the way I was also convinced that I should get an annual pass, and I expect that'll prompt me to book even more getaways in the coming 11 months. I wouldn't have had those opprtunities if I hadn't first posted on the singles threads back in January when I was planning my solo trip in April and was just looking for some information to help put that trip together. Turns out to be one of the best choices I ever made .




What are you dates in December?
I'll be there 11/29 - 12/4!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Yeah, well, I don't eat like that all the time, but it's nice to indulge in a fabulous meal every now and then . Bistro was one of those times. And we all acted _mostly _like adults the whole time



We behaved ourselves like civilized adults...lol..I was proud of us..


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> I've had a chance to meet and become friends with some wonderful people through DIS, and I've only been here a short while. I'm already friends with a couple of DISers who've posted here, but we connected through other threads.
> 
> Since 1st posting, I've been a part of two DISmeets in Boston, and one trip to WDW with another planned for December. I'm also looking forward to a winter/ski meet here in NE! I think that's a great idea!
> 
> *At some point along the way I was also convinced that I should get an annual pass*, and I expect that'll prompt me to book even more getaways in the coming 11 months. I wouldn't have had those opprtunities if I hadn't first posted on the singles threads back in January when I was planning my solo trip in April and was just looking for some information to help put that trip together. Turns out to be one of the best choices I ever made .



You do realize that it was because of mine (and others) ability to go to the world multiple times that made you purchase that pass.  You were jealous of our trip tickers. . .lol.


----------



## buena vista

lauren_elizabeth said:


> What are your dates in December?
> I'll be there 11/29 - 12/4!



Looks like we'll just overlap. I'm arriving mid-morning on 12/4, and leaving late on the 12th. My golf tournament starts the next morning (Friday), so I'm just planning on doing some park time (probably Studios and Epcot) that afternoon and early evening.


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> You do realize that it was because of mine (and others) ability to go to the world multiple times that made you purchase that pass.  You were jealous of our trip tickers. . .lol.



THAT'S right! Now I remember.. it WAS ticker envy! lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Yeah, well, I don't eat like that all the time, but it's nice to indulge in a fabulous meal every now and then . Bistro was one of those times. And we all acted _*mostly* _like adults the whole time



Mostly?  I thought we did pretty good considering we drank two bottles of wine at dinner. . .lol, and I seem to recall some alcohol consumption prior to arriving at the park.   This was an excellent meal and I even ate all of mine.  Yum. V & A's does sound good.  One day I'll have to try that.  But chef's table might be a little too much food. . .lol.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> We behaved ourselves like civilized adults...lol..I was proud of us..





nurse.darcy said:


> Mostly?  I thought we did pretty good considering we drank two bottles of wine at dinner. . .lol, and I seem to recall some alcohol consumption prior to arriving at the park.   This was an excellent meal and I even ate all of mine.  Yum. V & A's does sound good.  One day I'll have to try that.  But chef's table might be a little too much food. . .lol.



Yeah, I don't think it was a coincidence that we started laughing a lot toward the end of the meal.  .. I kept wondering what our neighbor - the VIP chef from NYC who ordered the gazillion dolllar bottle of Bordeaux - was thinking .. I was thinking, "he's not having as much fun as we are!"


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Yeah, I don't think it was a coincidence that we started laughing a lot toward the end of the meal.  .. I kept wondering what our neighbor - the VIP chef from NYC who ordered the gazillion dolllar bottle of Bordeaux - was thinking .. I was thinking, "he's not having as much fun as we are!"



That thought did cross my mind as well.  But hey, ya know?  We were at Disney so its all good.  I do bet they were glad to see us leave though so they could enjoy their dinner in peace.


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

buena vista said:


> I've had a chance to meet and become friends with some wonderful people through DIS, and I've only been here a short while. I'm already friends with a couple of DISers who've posted here, but we connected through other threads.
> 
> Since 1st posting, I've been a part of two DISmeets in Boston, and one trip to WDW with another planned for December. I'm also looking forward to a winter/ski meet here in NE! I think that's a great idea!
> 
> At some point along the way I was also convinced that I should get an annual pass, and I expect that'll prompt me to book even more getaways in the coming 11 months. I wouldn't have had those opprtunities if I hadn't first posted on the singles threads back in January when I was planning my solo trip in April and was just looking for some information to help put that trip together. Turns out to be one of the best choices I ever made .



and fellow Sox fans.

Tom, what happened to our team?  I'm heartbroken today. And I'm NEVER one to lose hope on my team!  Keeping my fingers crossed tonight.  Keeping everything crossed! (Ok, a little hard to work and walk with my eyes and legs crossed, but you get the idea.)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Oh they totally had to wonder how much our wine cost in comparison to theirs that we were all a smiles and giggles and I didn't even know what the waiter was asking me half the time, and he was speaking freaking english...lol I looked at Tom like " wha? huh? what do I say? " LOLOLOL

Our wine was better than that show offy Bordeaux


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh they totally had to wonder how much our wine cost in comparison to theirs that we were all a smiles and giggles and I didn't even know what the waiter was asking me half the time, and he was speaking freaking english...lol I looked at Tom like " wha? huh? what do I say? " LOLOLOL
> 
> Our wine was better than that show offy Bordeaux



Tracy you were cracking me up with the speck sized taste of some of our more exotic fare.  But yeah, good times.


----------



## goofyfan-12

disneygirlinnj said:


> list updated on page 19!



Hi....  Hoping I can get added to the list...

37/F/Albany, NY

Thanks,
goof

PS - this thread is a great idea...


----------



## PirateMel

Goofy4Disney! said:


> and fellow Sox fans.
> 
> Tom, what happened to our team?  I'm heartbroken today. And I'm NEVER one to lose hope on my team!  Keeping my fingers crossed tonight.  Keeping everything crossed! (Ok, a little hard to work and walk with my eyes and legs crossed, but you get the idea.)



Yes, most disappointing weekend to NE sports fans


----------



## disneygirlinnj

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Ok, Ladies and Gents- we should really plan a Dis-meet for skiing. We can have the Skiiers and the non-skiiers unite. PM me if you are REALLY interested and maybe we could set something up in January or something.



I'm interested...it would just depend on when and how much, etc.  I'm heading on family trip to Aruba in February so I need to save some pennies before then! 



JeffGoldblum said:


> Ladies choice!



Hmm... Le Cellier, Chefs de France, Cali Grill....hmmm... 



ANTSS2001 said:


> after I posted that picture... I google how to make a sangria    at at 3AM I have a nice pitcher in the fridge... all it needs is the red wine    bad bad bad thing to do....



Ohh...I should find you the recipe for blueberry white sangria...my friend made it one day and it was amazing!



MickeyandFriends83 said:


> So disneygirl, where you from?  do you have any planned trips to Disney coming up?



Hey! I'm from Jersey   No trips planned as of right now but I keep toying with the idea of going for a few days in December.  Money's my only issue holding me back right now though! What about you?



NH_Bubba said:


> Oh Well might as well jump in to; Can you add me to the list?
> 
> NH_Bubba 45 year old Male from you probly guessed New Hampshire.



yup! I'll add you in a bit! 



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I am so impressed with the number of women and men in our group.
> I thought the estrogen would far out number the testosterone, but I was wrong. We are pretty even.
> There is also a great array of ages...OUR THREAD ROCKS!!!!
> So, who's hookin' up??? Anyone making friends??
> Just curious if this is actually working for anyone...



Hahha...definitely making friends, although I'm slacking in my PMs.  Anyone else?



goofyfan-12 said:


> Hi....  Hoping I can get added to the list...
> 
> 37/F/Albany, NY



I'll add you in a bit too! Welcome to the gang!


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Drumrolllll pleaseeeeeeee...I now present to you...

our..... *updated*

DisBoards Singles Inventory:

** If you didn't give your age OR location... you are OFF the list until you provide that information **
(sorry...I make the list...I make the rules.. )

** And no flaming saying this is dumb... we're doing this for fun. So buzz off if you don't like it! **

In order of age (I think that might be the easiest way right now..maybe I'll get fancy later on)

20/f/GA sparklespaz
21/f/VA lauren_elizabeth
22/f/CDN Cdnprincess
23/f/TX lolabelle
25/m/FL Jonny_Duck
25/m/IL JeffGoldblum
25/m/mw MickeyandFriends83
26/m/FL mbanks21
27/m/TN DisneyTN
28/f/NJ disneygirlinnj
28/f/Ont Chickkypoo
31/f/NY jadedbeauty14304
32/f/OH CinRell
32/m/PA lovemickeyshouse
33/f/OH momsoftwins
34/f/NJ disneypryncess
35/f/VT MOREMICKEYFORME
37/f/NY goofyfan
39/m/IN Indianadisneyfan
39/f/NY can84
39/m/OH Disneyflyer
39/m/OH readyformagic
40/f/FL Sha
43/f/MA  PirateMel
43/m/MA buena vista
43/m/WA OlyWaguy
44/f/MA Goofy4Disney!
45/m/NH NH_Bubba
47/m/CDN cdn ears
48/f/NV nurse.darcy
60+/m/FL Cheshire Figment

wait... Clifton...where you from?


----------



## PirateMel

Hello 

I am 43 F, Divorced, From Central MA.  

I love to scrapbook and travel! 
Mickey is my dream man  

Here are some answers to the first questions:

Favorite Drink:  Fiesta Margarita
Favorite Park:  Magic Kingdom, and then Animal Kingdom
Favorite Rides:  BTM (MK), SSE(Epcot), GMR(MGM), Safari(AK)
Favorite Show:  Fantasmic, followed by Festival of the Lion King.

Melanie


----------



## NH_Bubba

PirateMel said:


> Yes, most disappointing weekend to NE sports fans



I'm just trying to pretend that Sunday Night and Yesterday afternoon never happened. I hope it works because after Complete Denial I don't have a plan B.  
Although 1 big win can fix alot.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Antss2001 and AHoff- you are not on the list...


----------



## can84

disneygirlinnj said:


> Ohh...I should find you the recipe for blueberry white sangria...my friend made it one day and it was amazing!



That sounds delicious! Please share


----------



## ANTSS2001

NH_Bubba said:


> Oh Well might as well jump in to; Can you add me to the list?
> 
> NH_Bubba 45 year old Male from you probly guessed New Hampshire.



 Bubba !!!   you'll fit right in.... wide screen HDTV... only espn channels aloud... beer and wings !!!!!!!!!



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> There is also a great array of ages...OUR THREAD ROCKS!!!!
> So, who's hookin' up??? Anyone making friends??
> Just curious if this is actually working for anyone...



   



  RA !!!  hows work ???  



goofyfan-12 said:


> Hi....  Hoping I can get added to the list...
> 
> 37/F/Albany, NY
> 
> Thanks,
> goof
> 
> PS - this thread is a great idea...



Hi!!!   another one from NY... enroute for the road rip !!!

  


4 bedrooms right MM4ME?????     





PirateMel said:


> Yes, most disappointing weekend to NE sports fans




Hi Mel !!!  




disneygirlinnj said:


> I'm interested...it would just depend on when and how much, etc.  I'm heading on family trip to Aruba in February so I need to save some pennies before then!
> 
> Ohh...I should find you the recipe for *blueberry white sangria*...my friend made it one day and it was amazing!
> 
> 
> *
> Hey! I'm from Jersey*



What about an AC Meet??? is that considered between Pa and VT      ... maybe ???


Or a Foxwoods/MGM meet ???  and no I am not a gambler... to broke to gmable even.. was just thinking of locations... good food... a nice lounge for the adults... or a nicwe food court for the chattie ones...  


that sound delish... blueberry white sangria.... I am looking forward to making it.. and telling you what I think about it...   



Ok... we are missing two servers ??? can84 ?????  and MOTwins ??? 

did they call in sick ??? Well I hope they are OK !!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Antss2001 - you are not on the list...




 Remember from hmmm page 4 (  _dginnj_   )  

I am just the bouncer... the one who carries the fire extinguisher  if anybody flames the writers and the servers !!!  

With No hesitation also!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> That sounds delicious! Please share



can !!!!!!!!!!  you are here !!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneygirlinnj said:


> I'm interested...it would just depend on when and how much, etc.  I'm heading on family trip to Aruba in February so I need to save some pennies before then!



what about a Sunday Brunch at Weehawken, NJ  Chart House !!! Decent food.. good view and  big enough for a chatty group ???


----------



## disneygirlinnj

PirateMel said:


> Hello
> 
> I am 43 F, Divorced, From Central MA.



You're added Melanie! Welcome!



can84 said:


> That sounds delicious! Please share



I'll see if I can ask her for the recipe this week! 



ANTSS2001 said:


> What about an AC Meet??? is that considered between Pa and VT      ... maybe ???
> 
> Or a Foxwoods/MGM meet ???  and no I am not a gambler... to broke to gmable even.. was just thinking of locations... good food... a nice lounge for the adults... or a nicwe food court for the chattie ones...
> 
> 
> that sound delish... blueberry white sangria.... I am looking forward to making it.. and telling you what I think about it...



i can do AC...or Foxwoods/Mohegan!  



ANTSS2001 said:


> what about a Sunday Brunch at Weehawken, NJ  Chart House !!! Decent food.. good view and  big enough for a chatty group ???



Ohhhh...I LOOVEEEEE Chart House!


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> can !!!!!!!!!!  you are here !!!!



Hi!!!! Just catching up on homework


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Antss2001- Hey GF, work is good!!! I'm on the net...can't get any better can it?  
Foxwoods...I'm up for that. I'm not a big gambler, but I still like that place. I worked for a company where the owner would take all the office girls to Foxwoods for a weekend. He looked like a pimp with 40 women around him!!
Anyway, he would pay for travel, accomodations, dinner, spa teatments, get us VIP seating in the club with free drinks, and then give us each $500 to play with...we even had body guards one year...I loved that job!!! It was fun feeling like royalty there.

AND....you have to be added to the list...you can't run the bar without getting a check...add your stats to the list, girlie!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneygirlinnj said:


> You're added Melanie! Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can ask her for the recipe this week!
> 
> 
> 
> i can do AC...or Foxwoods/Mohegan!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh...I LOOVEEEEE Chart House!



Ok... so our choices... would be... 

1. AC  ... by Caesars Mall  there's alot of restaurant and lounges.... and the Fountain show can be interesting if you are situated at the right spots...

2. Foxwoods/Mohegan/MGM

3. Chart House, Weehawken, NJ for view and food purposes



now does everybody have off on weekends???  Not me   I work every other 



can84 said:


> Hi!!!! Just catching up on homework




aaahhhh Ok.. just checking...   



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Antss2001- Hey GF, work is good!!! I'm on the net...can't get any better can it?
> Foxwoods...I'm up for that. I'm not a big gambler, but I still like that place. I worked for a company where the owner would take all the office girls to Foxwoods for a weekend. He looked like a pimp with 40 women around him!!
> Anyway, he would pay for travel, accomodations, dinner, spa teatments, get us VIP seating in the club with free drinks, and then give us each $500 to play with...we even had body guards one year...I loved that job!!! It was fun feeling like royalty there.
> 
> AND....you have to be added to the list...you can't run the bar without getting a check...add your stats to the list, girlie!!!




Ohhhhhhhh  I love that job !!!  Are they still hiring ??? I can learn a new trade easy    

and dont worry I dont drink when I am on duty   plus I bring my own Caramel Machiato with extra caramel with me all the time... You can ask Bubba !!!!  

Maybe I might add a coffee bar in this joint....


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Already had an Ac meet and it was me and one lady sparks did not fly but we are still friends


----------



## Ilivetogo

Aww ... go ahead and throw me on the list.  


46/f/PA   Ilivetogo


THANKS!!!!

PS:  I'd go to AC!  Where's Foxwoods?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Ilivetogo said:


> Aww ... go ahead and throw me on the list.
> 
> 
> 46/f/PA   Ilivetogo
> 
> 
> THANKS!!!!
> 
> PS:  I'd go to AC!  Where's Foxwoods?



 kris!!!!!!

Foxwoods is in Ct


----------



## can84

I have never been to AC or Foxwoods or Mohegan Sun. I've never been skiing either.  I'm game to do all!


----------



## APB513

40 year old/F/MI


----------



## goofyfan-12

I'm up for a road trip....

AC / Foxwoods both sound good...  Winter fun in VT sounds great as well...

Available weekends may be an issue, but hopefully, all will work out...

Goof


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> I have never been to AC or Foxwoods or Mohegan Sun. I've never been skiing either.  I'm game to do all!



  we really have to do it now !!!!!! 



APB513 said:


> 40 year old/F/MI



  

Hows the weather ?  Is it snowing yet ????



goofyfan-12 said:


> I'm up for a road trip....
> 
> AC / Foxwoods both sound good...  Winter fun in VT sounds great as well...
> 
> Available weekends may be an issue, but hopefully, all will work out...
> 
> Goof



wooohooooooooooo  this might really happen !!!!!!!  :


----------



## APB513

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hows the weather ?  Is it snowing yet ????



Thanks, Ants 

The weather is great. It was 80 yesterday but the temps will be dropping over the next few days.

No snow yet      As you can tell I am not a fan of snow.  I grew up in CA. I have lived in MI for 26 years and I still have not adjusted to the cold and snow.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

OK, so when we get an idea of who might be in, then we can plan a place (or places) I would love here in VT or Foxwoods...
I am off on weekends, but I also still have some vacation time to use if we decide on weekdays. So, you guys name it.


----------



## ahoff

There was another thread about a NYC meet that is happening on Nov 8th, but I can't locate it.  it is on the Community Board, and was to be at the Trailer Park Lounge.  If I find it I will add the link.  I think it was disneygirlinnj who posted it somewhere here.


----------



## ANTSS2001

APB513 said:


> Thanks, Ants
> 
> The weather is great. It was 80 yesterday but the temps will be dropping over the next few days.
> 
> No snow yet      As you can tell I am not a fan of snow.  I grew up in CA. I have lived in MI for 26 years and I still have not adjusted to the cold and snow.



aaahhh  that was one of the reason I moved to Pa.. to be closer to snow   originally from San Jose then San Diego and was hoping to end up in VT but got confortable here in Pa!!!



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> OK, so when we get an idea of who might be in, then we can plan a place (or places) I would love here in VT or Foxwoods...
> I am off on weekends, but I also still have some vacation time to use if we decide on weekdays. So, you guys name it.




awesome.... let the planning begin!!!





ahoff said:


> There was another thread about a NYC meet that is happening on Nov 8th, but I can't locate it.  it is on the Community Board, and was to be at the Trailer Park Lounge.  If I find it I will add the link



 that was by RickinNYC's planned meet...if you do a search.. it will be the top of the list under him his name !!!


----------



## APB513

ANTSS2001 said:


> aaahhh  that was one of the reason I moved to Pa.. to be closer to snow   originally from San Jose then San Diego and was hoping to end up in VT but got confortable here in Pa!!!



Well I plan to move to a warmer climate as soon as I am able.     Of course, I would love to move to Orlando to be closer to Mickey    That would make me the happiest girl in the world


----------



## ANTSS2001

it is that time again.... when the 7 dwarfs come whistling.. to remind me to go to work.... 

Have a good day Peeps !!!!!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

APB513-
Amen, I am with you on that one. I am out of this cold weather as soon as my kids are older!!! I don't like shoveling or dredging to work in slushy snow...ugh!!
Until then, all I have are a few vacations here and there. Disney...take me away...


----------



## PirateMel

goofyfan-12 said:


> I'm up for a road trip....
> 
> AC / Foxwoods both sound good...  Winter fun in VT sounds great as well...
> 
> Available weekends may be an issue, but hopefully, all will work out...
> 
> Goof



Me too!

Foxwoods and Mohegan are awesome, even if you don't gamble - lots of sights to see, and drinks to drink.

I will be in VT for a long weekend in Nov.

Ac is okay, but scary!

I work Mon - Thur so long weekends and roadtrips are my specialty


----------



## PirateMel

NH_Bubba said:


> I'm just trying to pretend that Sunday Night and Yesterday afternoon never happened. I hope it works because after Complete Denial I don't have a plan B.
> Although 1 big win can fix alot.



Me too  
We need Tommy


----------



## RickinNYC

ANTSS2001 said:


> that was by RickinNYC's planned meet...if you do a search.. it will be the top of the list under him his name !!!




Yup, that is correct!  

But to make it easy for everyone who might be interested, here's a link:  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1958454


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Well kids, I'm just about ready to go...I'll be back in the AM.
Play nice and make sure to cast a vote for a dismeet in VT or Foxwoods.


----------



## JeffGoldblum

disneygirlinnj said:


> Hmm... Le Cellier, Chefs de France, Cali Grill....hmmm...



Let's go to Le Cellier. I've been to WDW about 20 times and still never tried that place!


----------



## ttester9612

Can I play to   I am 52 F, Widow, From Maryland 

Here are some answers to the first questions:

Favorite Drink: Frozen Margarita and White Russian 
Favorite Park: MK, and then AK
Favorite Parade:  Jammin' Jungle in AK
Favorite Rides: Soarin (Epcot), Safari(AK)
Favorite Show: Fantasmic (HS); Beauty and the Beast (HS) and Festival of the Lion King (AK)



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Well kids, I'm just about ready to go...I'll be back in the AM.
> Play nice and make sure to cast a vote for a dismeet in VT or Foxwoods.



I've been to Jay Peak VT many many many years ago and had a blast.  Tried skiing a few times but just don't have the coordination for it.  So I'll be in  the group that sits by the fireplace drinking hot cocoa or wine.


----------



## ANTSS2001

PirateMel said:


> I work Mon - Thur so long weekends and roadtrips are *my specialty *






and I thouhgt it was the jello shots!!!!!!  




RickinNYC said:


> Yup, that is correct!
> 
> But to make it easy for everyone who might be interested, here's a link:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1958454



whew!!  Thank You RIck !!!  I was searching and searching to post a link but the search dog is not working for me today!!!!





MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Well kids, I'm just about ready to go...I'll be back in the AM.
> Play nice and make sure to cast a vote for a dismeet in VT or Foxwoods.




def'ly in for Foxwoods    



ttester9612 said:


> Can I play to   I am 52 F, Widow, From Maryland
> 
> Here are some answers to the first questions:
> 
> Favorite Drink: Frozen Margarita and White Russian
> Favorite Park: MK, and then AK
> Favorite Parade:  Jammin' Jungle in AK
> Favorite Rides: Soarin (Epcot), Safari(AK)
> Favorite Show: Fantasmic (HS); Beauty and the Beast (HS) and Festival of the Lion King (AK)
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Jay Peak VT many many many years ago and had a blast.  Tried skiing a few times but just don't have the coordination for it.  So I'll be in  the group that sits by the fireplace drinking hot cocoa or wine.



  

grab some beer.. wings or some jamba juice... the coffee bar is in the works


----------



## ANTSS2001

finally got around to cbs.com and saw the 1st episode of CSI... they really Killed Warrick Brown.. now all I have left is Nick


----------



## Sha

ANTSS2001 said:


> finally got around to cbs.com and saw the 1st episode of CSI... they really Killed Warrick Brown.. now all I have left is Nick



It was sad!!! I had no idea he was going off the show too, but then I learned why.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning.
So, I have heard from a few people about the ski meet. But it seems more might be interested if there was a meet at Foxwoods in CT.
I am not sure how to set up a poll, but we should try to see who is really interested and where. Then we can figure out everyone's schedules and plan this baby!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning.
> So, I have heard from a few people about the ski meet. But it seems more might be interested if there was a meet at Foxwoods in CT.
> I am not sure how to set up a poll, but we should try to see who is really interested and where. Then we can figure out everyone's schedules and plan this baby!!!




Ok RA !!!!  since we dont have access to the 1st page to edit etc... here's a link to the Poll for Ct or Vt....  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1983336


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning Peeps.  How is everyone this fine morning.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sha said:


> It was sad!!! I had no idea he was going off the show too, but then I learned why.



   the same time my fridge died....


----------



## goofyfan-12

Good morning all...

Is it me or does this waking up when its dark out totally stink....  Anyways, count me in for the meet.  I'll register my vote on the poll.

Have a good one everyone...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Great job on the poll Timmy. Thanks...I just voted!!!


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> and I thouhgt it was the jello shots!!!!!!



SA - who you been talking too


----------



## buena vista

Goofy4Disney! said:


> and fellow Sox fans.
> 
> Tom, what happened to our team?  I'm heartbroken today. And I'm NEVER one to lose hope on my team!  Keeping my fingers crossed tonight.  Keeping everything crossed! (Ok, a little hard to work and walk with my eyes and legs crossed, but you get the idea.)



 

Hey Jina.. I really have no answer, and unfortunately I don't think the Sox do either.. and be careful what you cross, we don't want you to hurt yourself  

as least we have a regional DISmeet to plan and look forward to! ... reminds me, I have to vote..


----------



## Sail064

Single dad -44  Heading down to MNSSHP 10/26.  My 9yr old son is just finishing his IOWA testing and we are heading down for some fun.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Welcome Sail.
You can see the list of other members on page 4.
We are also trying to set up an East Coast Dis Meet at either Foxwoods casino in CT or Skiing in VT. Make sure to hop on the poll on page 25 if you are interested. I have never gone to a Dismeet, but I have heard they are a fun chance for everyone on these boards to meet in a safe environment.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hey guys, 
I was just reminded that we still haven't seen the photos from the swimsuit competition... 
Ok, members, you can just post a regular photo of yourself...
For me, I am too electronically challenged to post a pic of myself, so I did the only thing I could get to work...it's me in my avatar!! <-------


----------



## ahoff

Hi Sail, we might be on the same flight.  If you are leaving from Islip.


----------



## mbanks21

Its about time we got some pictures up


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Mbanks, your daughter is absolutely ADORABLE!


----------



## mbanks21

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Mbanks, your daughter is absolutely ADORABLE!



She must take after you 

Thanks


----------



## PirateMel

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Mbanks, your daughter is absolutely ADORABLE!



I agree!
Dad's cute too


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

mbanks21 said:


> She must take after you
> 
> Thanks



Aw, aren't you sweet! 



PirateMel said:


> I agree!
> Dad's cute too



Yeah, he is pretty cute, huh?  



Andddddddd.... the only pictures I have on this laptop are from when I was a Hooters Girl. Yeah, I don't think we need to post those. HA!


----------



## mbanks21

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Aw, aren't you sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he is pretty cute, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Andddddddd.... the only pictures I have on this laptop are from when I was a Hooters Girl. Yeah, I don't think we need to post those. HA!



Feel free to PM those


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Seems i either am too old or too far from all these single ladies


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Good Afternoon everyone!



buena vista said:


> Hey Jina.. I really have no answer, and unfortunately I don't think the Sox do either.. and be careful what you cross, we don't want you to hurt yourself
> 
> as least we have a regional DISmeet to plan and look forward to! ... reminds me, I have to vote..



Devasted.  The only word I can find to describe how I feel today.  All the crossing of limbs and body parts did nothing! Not to mention, I'm sore now.   Sitting here patiently (or not) waiting for FedEx to show up with my Crackberry and figuring out how to configure that thing ought to keep my mind occupied the rest of the day. Or else I probably would just dwell on the fact that our championship days MAY (there's always hope....after all we ARE the comeback kids) be over. 

Going to see Kooza tomorrow night so I won't be watching the game.  Which in a way, I think I'm happy about.  Last thing I want to do is watch theteamthatshallnotbementioned, take it all.

I voted for Foxwoods.


----------



## BigANT 61

Well this got my attention UMMM BEER AND WINGS!!!!  




MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> We need a new thread name...something that will make all the single men want to run here with open arms...how about "FREE BEER AND CHICKEN WINGS!!"


----------



## BigANT 61

well im a 28 yo single male here from new orleans.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Well, hello BigAnt.
Feel free to browse the club member list. I know there is one on page 4, but there is anotherone somewhere after that. I think there are about 32 of us now. So, feel free to PM someone or just add to the conversations here.
BTW- I am the waitress...have a seat over there--->, how would you like your wings??


----------



## LindaR

Where are all the guys that are in the 40-55 range???? Hello?


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

BigANT 61 said:


> well im a 28 yo single male here from new orleans.



My mom's side of the family is down in LA! She grew up in Mandeville


----------



## BigANT 61

lol, hot will be good with alot of beer.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

PirateMel said:


> Hello
> 
> I am 43 F, Divorced, From Central MA.


 added! 



Ilivetogo said:


> 46/f/PA   Ilivetogo




added too!



APB513 said:


> 40 year old/F/MI


 ditto to you too..added!




PirateMel said:


> Me too!
> 
> Foxwoods and Mohegan are awesome, even if you don't gamble - lots of sights to see, and drinks to drink.
> 
> I will be in VT for a long weekend in Nov.
> 
> Ac is okay, but scary!
> 
> I work Mon - Thur so long weekends and roadtrips are my specialty



AC's not TOOO scary...just don't leave the casinos...  



JeffGoldblum said:


> Let's go to Le Cellier. I've been to WDW about 20 times and still never tried that place!



Le Cellier it is!!  mmm....



ttester9612 said:


> Can I play to   I am 52 F, Widow, From Maryland


 welcome!  




ANTSS2001 said:


> Ok RA !!!!  since we dont have access to the 1st page to edit etc... here's a link to the Poll for Ct or Vt....
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1983336



nice! i'll go vote in a minute!



Sail064 said:


> Single dad -44  Heading down to MNSSHP 10/26.  My 9yr old son is just finishing his IOWA testing and we are heading down for some fun.



added!



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Welcome Sail.
> You can see the list of other members on page 4.
> We are also trying to set up an East Coast Dis Meet at either Foxwoods casino in CT or Skiing in VT. Make sure to hop on the poll on page 25 if you are interested. I have never gone to a Dismeet, but I have heard they are a fun chance for everyone on these boards to meet in a safe environment.



new list updated on page 19! 



mbanks21 said:


> Feel free to PM those



HAHAHAHA...I totally LOL'd...



BigANT 61 said:


> well im a 28 yo single male here from new orleans.



welcome! you're on the list!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I found it...page 19, although my hostess...ahh hemmm- is not doing her job today because she is studying...She will update the list sometime soon. I think there are about 4 new people to add.

20/f/GA sparklespaz
21/f/VA lauren_elizabeth
22/f/CDN Cdnprincess
23/f/TX lolabelle
25/m/FL Jonny_Duck
25/m/IL JeffGoldblum
25/m/mw MickeyandFriends83
26/m/FL mbanks21
27/m/TN DisneyTN
28/f/NJ disneygirlinnj
28/f/Ont Chickkypoo
31/f/NY jadedbeauty14304
32/f/OH CinRell
32/m/PA lovemickeyshouse
33/f/OH momsoftwins
34/f/NJ disneypryncess
35/f/VT MOREMICKEYFORME
37/f/NY goofyfan
39/m/IN Indianadisneyfan
39/f/NY can84
39/m/OH Disneyflyer
39/m/OH readyformagic
40/f/FL Sha
43/m/MA buena vista
43/m/WA OlyWaguy
44/f/MA Goofy4Disney!
45/m/NH NH_Bubba
47/m/CDN cdn ears
48/f/NV nurse.darcy
60+/m/FL Cheshire Figment


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Drumrolllll pleaseeeeeeee...I now present to you...

our..... *updated*

DisBoards Singles Inventory:

** If you didn't give your age OR location... you are OFF the list until you provide that information **
(sorry...I make the list...I make the rules.. )

** And no flaming saying this is dumb... we're doing this for fun. So buzz off if you don't like it! **

In order of age (I think that might be the easiest way right now..maybe I'll get fancy later on)

20/f/GA sparklespaz
21/f/VA lauren_elizabeth
22/f/CDN Cdnprincess
23/f/TX lolabelle
25/m/FL Jonny_Duck
25/m/IL JeffGoldblum
25/m/mw MickeyandFriends83
26/m/FL mbanks21
27/m/TN DisneyTN
28/f/NJ disneygirlinnj
28/f/Ont Chickkypoo
28/m/LA BigANT 61
31/f/NY jadedbeauty14304
32/f/OH CinRell
32/m/PA lovemickeyshouse
33/f/OH momsoftwins
34/f/NJ disneypryncess
35/f/VT MOREMICKEYFORME
37/f/NY goofyfan
39/m/IN Indianadisneyfan
39/f/NY can84
39/m/OH Disneyflyer
39/m/OH readyformagic
40/f/FL Sha
40/f/MI APB513
43/f/MA PirateMel
43/m/MA buena vista
43/m/WA OlyWaguy
44/f/MA Goofy4Disney!
44/m/NY Sail064
45/m/NH NH_Bubba
46/f/PA Ilivetogo
47/m/CDN cdn ears
48/f/NV nurse.darcy
52/f/MD ttester9612
60+/m/FL Cheshire Figment


She is 40/f/MI (not sure the name)

and I am 46/f/PA Ilivetogo


----------



## disneygirlinnj

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I found it...page 19, although my hostess...ahh hemmm- is not doing her job today because she is studying...She will update the list sometime soon. I think there are about 4 new people to add.




haha great minds think alike...list it now updated above!


----------



## momsoftwins

great list ppl.  looks nice.  ok i know really lame ?  but how do u add a pic.  i know how to add it to your profile but dont know how to add it to comment.  someone PM me and give me the details.  thanks
also seeing is how your planning a northeast meetngreet  would anyone be up for a midwest meetngreet?  if anyone is game let me know.
thanks


----------



## PirateMel

disneygirlinnj said:


> haha great minds think alike...list it now updated above!



Your the best


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

hey everybody!!
I have been battling a stupid computer virus all morning which has caused a huge headache... arg... I need to just go buy a new one...  

List is looking great.. I knew there were a lot more people lurking on this single board than post regularly, and I am glad we have brought them out.      Hi everyone!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

LindaR- there are some men for you to choose from...Hmmm, decisions, decisions...

Ahoff- No more comments until you join the list!! JK!!!

Antss2001- Miss ya, hope all is well.  

Now I need to go and see how the voting is going on page 25.


----------



## Ilivetogo

Sorry disneygirlinnj ... you have me and another young lady mixed together on your list!   ha! 

She is 40/f/MI  (not sure the name)

and I am 46/f/PA  Ilivetogo


If she'd really like to exchange ages with me, that'd be fine with me  but I have to guess she probably wouldn't want to.   

Thanks!


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Ilivetogo said:


> Sorry disneygirlinnj ... you have me and another young lady mixed together on your list!   ha!
> 
> She is 40/f/MI  (not sure the name)
> 
> and I am 46/f/PA  Ilivetogo
> 
> 
> If she'd really like to exchange ages with me, that'd be fine with me  but I have to guess she probably wouldn't want to.
> 
> Thanks!



haha..hmmmm! Sorry about that   i'll fix it!

*** ok! should be fixed! ***


----------



## Jonny_Duck

Hows everyone doing today?  I am incredibly bored at work.


----------



## ahoff

As some of us are posting pictures, here is one of mine.  Looking forward to taking another real soon!






[/IMG]


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Foxwoods in CT is winning!!!!


----------



## Jonny_Duck

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Foxwoods in CT is winning!!!!



Yay!


----------



## can84

I'm falling behind on the job!  

Here's a beer for you





And a pretzel





or maybe some pastry?


----------



## MickeyandFriends83

disneygirlinnj said:


> haha..hmmmm! Sorry about that   i'll fix it!
> 
> *** ok! should be fixed! ***



Disneygirl, do you have a myspace page?


----------



## DisneyTN

disneygirlinnj said:


> In order of age...
> 
> 25/m/IL JeffGoldblum
> 25/m/mw MickeyandFriends83
> 26/m/FL mbanks21
> 27/m/TN DisneyTN



I'm older than Jeff Goldblum.  Who would have thought?  

Thanks for posting the list.


----------



## Jonny_Duck

Those pretzels look rly good


----------



## ANTSS2001

ANTSS2001 said:


> here's a link to the Poll for Ct or Vt....  then nexty will be the date!!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1983336





MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Great job on the poll Timmy. Thanks...I just voted!!!



 here's to happy Poll'ing !!!  


PirateMel said:


> SA - who you been talking too




well hopefully I can make you try my grapes and orange slices!!!!!  we can compare notes !!!!  




Sail064 said:


> Single dad -44  Heading down to MNSSHP 10/26.  My 9yr old son is just finishing his IOWA testing and we are heading down for some fun.



  happt Trick or treating to you and your DS!!!!!



mbanks21 said:


> Feel free to PM those



    tsk..tsk..tsk  !!!!!!



Goofy4Disney! said:


> I voted for Foxwoods.




   




BigANT 61 said:


> well im a 28 yo single male here from new orleans.




 fellow ANT!!!!




MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Antss2001- Miss ya, hope all is well.
> 
> .



aaaakkk work was crazy.. I am on my 15 minute break and what am I doing ?? checking our LIST   



Jonny_Duck said:


> Hows everyone doing today?  I am incredibly bored at work.



 Hi JD... wish I can say the same thing... Flu season offically begisn today.... for some reason it has been ordered left and right thank God nobody is positive yet 



DisneyTN said:


> I'm older than Jeff Goldblum.  Who would have thought?
> 
> Thanks for posting the list.




Sheessh... you are all babies  

and yes *Christi * those pretzels does look delish... to bad I cannot have em.... MM4ME made the rule  not on the list no free food !!!!!!!!!!  waaaaaaaaaaaaah 


OK time to go back to work... ;drinking: one for the road... hahahaa


----------



## ahoff

That is some nice looking beer.  You should go to Brewtopia in NY C the end of the month.


----------



## can84

ahoff said:


> That is some nice looking beer.  You should go to Brewtopia in NY C the end of the month.



Sounds fun--where in the city?

Ooh-just looked it up. Sounds like a another good place for a dismeet


----------



## ahoff

That's a great idea!  I have been to the last two, and being on Halloween, people also dress up.


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> here's to happy Poll'ing !!!
> 
> :
> 
> and yes *Christi * those pretzels does look delish... to bad I cannot have em.... MM4ME made the rule  not on the list no free food !!!!!!!!!!  waaaaaaaaaaaaah



I think we can make an exception for you


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Who said no food for employees???
NOT ME!!!
How do you think my bum got this big???
Bring me more wings....wait, I'm the waitress. I'll get my own!


----------



## BigANT 61

cool,thats about 30-45 min from me just across the lake. im in that area almost every weekend. 



lauren_elizabeth said:


> My mom's side of the family is down in LA! She grew up in Mandeville


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Foxwoods in CT is winning!!!!



Well I voted for skiing, but I've never been to Foxwoods (or Mohegan Sun) and I've wanted to go now for some time.. if the voting continues this way it looks like I'll have the perfect motivation to get there!


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Well I voted for skiing, but I've never been to Foxwoods (or Mohegan Sun) and I've wanted to go now for some time.. if the voting continues this way it looks like I'll have the perfect motivation to get there!



Wow you never been?
I personally like Mohegan better - kinda looks like Disney vs Universal in the detail.


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> I think we can make an exception for you




awesome !!!  you rock!!!  now give me a boatful of those pretzel... Yummy!!!!!

perfect after a very long day of whining at work...




MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Bring me more wings....wait, I'm the waitress. I'll get my own!



hey!!!  watch out for those wings... they are dangerous... for your hips and thighs.... wonder if it is the same effect with or without beer








buena vista said:


> Well I voted for skiing, but I've never been to Foxwoods (or Mohegan Sun) and I've wanted to go now for some time.. if the voting continues this way it looks like I'll have the perfect motivation to get there!



   



PirateMel said:


> Wow you never been?
> I personally like Mohegan better - kinda looks like Disney vs Universal in the detail.



never stayed at mohegan... only a walk through.... but stayed at Foxwoods... either or is fine... what do you think ???


----------



## JeffGoldblum

disneygirlinnj said:


> Le Cellier it is!!  mmm....



Sounds good to me! And Beaches and Cream later on!  I sure wish I was at WDW. Some fun, food and laughs. Havin' a rough week. I'm always happy at Disney though


----------



## ANTSS2001

Breakfast!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Anybody having Breakfast ??????????? 

Good morning Lovely Singles of this Tnread....


----------



## APB513

Ilivetogo said:


> Sorry disneygirlinnj ... you have me and another young lady mixed together on your list!   ha!
> 
> She is 40/f/MI  (not sure the name)
> 
> and I am 46/f/PA  Ilivetogo
> 
> 
> If she'd really like to exchange ages with me, that'd be fine with me  but I have to guess she probably wouldn't want to.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm "not sure the name"   And Ilivetogo, I must kindly refuse the offer of trading ages.  I'm having a hard enough time adjusting to 40   (where did the time go???) 

BTW - I love you for calling me "young"


----------



## APB513

ANTSS2001 said:


> Breakfast!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Anybody having Breakfast ???????????
> 
> Good morning Lovely Singles of this Tnread....




Good morning Ant! I had a cup of granola on the drive into work.  Does that count?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning Timmy, and APB.
I think we are the only ones here for now...I'll start with a mimosa.


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning Timmy, and APB.
> I think we are the only ones here for now...I'll start with a mimosa.



Morning, moremickey!

Sounds delish!  I could use a mimosa this morning!


----------



## Ilivetogo

Oh APB513 -- I KNEW IT!    I just knew you wouldn't switch ages with me.     Oh well, I gave it the "ole College try".


----------



## APB513

Ilivetogo said:


> Oh APB513 -- I KNEW IT!    I just knew you wouldn't switch ages with me.     Oh well, I gave it the "ole College try".




Morning ILive!  Can't blame a girl for tryin!


----------



## APB513

BTW - My name is Angela.  I need to get a pretty sparklee to add to my signature.

That's better!


----------



## ahoff

Well, good morning everyone!  I think it is a little early to have any alcohol.  (is there any in a mimosa? shows what I know!)


----------



## APB513

ahoff said:


> Well, good morning everyone!  I think it is a little early to have any alcohol.  (is there any in a mimosa? shows what I know!)




A mimosa is made with OJ and Champagne.  But as they say "It's 5 o'clock somewhere"


----------



## PirateMel

APB513 said:


> A mimosa is made with OJ and Champagne.  But as they say "It's 5 o'clock somewhere"



That is what they say - yummy! I take one to go.
Having a rough week, but one more week to see Mickey is keeping me going!

Morning Timmy - any gambling will do.

Mohegan has a Joe's crab shack, and Jimmy buffets should be opening soon, if not already.


----------



## buena vista

APB513 said:


> A mimosa is made with OJ and Champagne.  But as they say "It's 5 o'clock somewhere"



Morning everyone!.. it's never too early or too late for a mimosa as far as I'm concerned .. however, I'm at work and just finished my breakfast sandwich from Au Bon Pain with french roast to wash it down and pick me up!

Usually a mimosa is my morning treat when I'm at Disney.. but that's because I usually rent a car at MCO and stop by the grocers for the ingredients on the way.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Jimmy Buffets- Is that like a Margaritaville? I went to the grand opening of a Margaritaville in Cozumel/ Cancun (one of those places) a few years back...awe...the memories!!! You can't go wrong with some drinks, hot tub and a waterslide...


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Jimmy Buffets- Is that like a Margaritaville? I went to the grand opening of a Margaritaville in Cozumel/ Cancun (one of those places) a few years back...awe...the memories!!! You can't go wrong with some drinks, hot tub and a waterslide...



That's it.. JB's company owns a chain of them.  (love that song!)


----------



## APB513

PirateMel said:


> That is what they say - yummy! I take one to go.
> Having a rough week, but one more week to see Mickey is keeping me going!
> 
> Morning Timmy - any gambling will do.
> 
> Mohegan has a Joe's crab shack, and Jimmy buffets should be opening soon, if not already.




Morning Mel!  

There is nothing like the feeling of counting down to a trip to WDW!!!  When we went in August I got giddier and giddier as we got closer to our trip.  We had an amazing time (despite TS Fay).  I hope you have a fabulous time too!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> A mimosa is made with OJ and Champagne.  But as they say "It's 5 o'clock somewhere"



A mighty tasty morning treat when on vacation.  



buena vista said:


> Morning everyone!.. it's never too early or too late for a mimosa as far as I'm concerned .. however, I'm at work and just finished my breakfast sandwich from Au Bon Pain with french roast to wash it down and pick me up!
> 
> Usually a mimosa is my morning treat when I'm at Disney.. but that's because I usually rent a car at MCO and stop by the grocers for the ingredients on the way.



You forgot to mention the fact that you usually stay at OKW and have the necessary tools for making Mimosas.



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Jimmy Buffets- Is that like a Margaritaville? I went to the grand opening of a Margaritaville in Cozumel/ Cancun (one of those places) a few years back...awe...the memories!!! You can't go wrong with some drinks, hot tub and a waterslide...



There is one here in Vegas.  And since I mentioned Vegas, you all need to plan a trip west.  Come to Vegas and Andrea and I will be your tour guides.  Apparently we are pretty darn good at it.


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> A mighty tasty morning treat when on vacation.
> 
> You forgot to mention the fact that you usually stay at OKW and have the necessary tools for making Mimosas.



OKW is one of my favorite places to enjoy one, but all I really need is a glass and a fridge to keep the juice and bubbly cold. They sort of make themselves. You can be sure that'll be one of our missions in December.  



nurse.darcy said:


> There is one here in Vegas.  And since I mentioned Vegas, you all need to plan a trip west.  *Come to Vegas and Andrea and I will be your tour guides.  Apparently we are pretty darn good at it.*



That I don't doubt! Another place I haven't been and want to visit sometime - The great state of Vegas (sorry Amy ).. Grand Canyon, Lake Mead. Someday.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Darcy- Veags sounds GREAT!!!

I just went to check out the Margaritaville in CT, and there is no pool, no waterslide and no hot tub...What makes this Margaritaville?? 
I know it's just a name, but you have to have the water and the fun to make it complete!!


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Darcy- Veags sounds GREAT!!!
> 
> I just went to check out the Margaritaville in CT, and there is no pool, no waterslide and no hot tub...What makes this Margaritaville??
> I know it's just a name, but you have to have the water and the fun to make it complete!!



Yeah, it's not the same..  the hotel has a huge solarium/pool area, so the party may have to be taken there.


----------



## ahoff

I bet Vegas would be a great place for a meet.  Other than Disney itself, of course!   

Or Foxwoods.

Or NYC

Isn't Vegoose happening soon?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mornin everybody! Today was suppose to be a day off for me, but when work called me in, I couldn't say no to the OT pay.  Gotta remember work=money=Disney trips!  
I would love to come out to Vegas someday.. always dreamed of getting married there..lol 

Tom introduced mimosas to me and now I'm hooked! mmmmmm lol


----------



## mbanks21

I got married in vegas. I was playing blackjack until about 30 minutes before I had to be at the chapel:] Of course I proposed in Cinderellas Castle...


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Mornin everybody! Today was suppose to be a day off for me, but when work called me in, I couldn't say no to the OT pay.  Gotta remember work=money=Disney trips!
> I would love to come out to Vegas someday.. always dreamed of getting married there..lol
> 
> Tom introduced mimosas to me and now I'm hooked! mmmmmm lol



Welcome to the dark side.  I don't think I've had one since the July meet.. I gotta work on that!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Of course I proposed in Cinderellas Castle...[/QUOTE]


At least there's one romantic in the group...
I would have cried if I saw something like that!!! I'm such a sucker for romance!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> I bet Vegas would be a great place for a meet.  Other than Disney itself, of course!
> 
> Or Foxwoods.
> 
> Or NYC
> 
> Isn't Vegoose happening soon?



Sorry Augie, due to poor attendance at Vegoose last year, this year's venue has been cancelled.  No Vegoose this year.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

mbanks21 said:


> I got married in vegas. I was playing blackjack until about 30 minutes before I had to be at the chapel:] Of course I proposed in Cinderellas Castle...



lol I see it as one-stop shopping.. you can have your bachelor(ette) party, wedding, and honeymoon all at once! lol 

I think it is every Disney girl's dream to be proposed to at Cinderella Castle.. or anywhere at Disney, really.. it can really be beautiful and romantic if that is your state of mind while you are there.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I don't think I've had one since the July meet.. I gotta work on that![/QUOTE]

It's been awhile since I have had one too...make sure you bring enough for everyone...


----------



## APB513

They're playing Margaritaville right now on DISradio


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> OKW is one of my favorite places to enjoy one, but all I really need is a glass and a fridge to keep the juice and bubbly cold. They sort of make themselves. You can be sure that'll be one of our missions in December.
> That I don't doubt! Another place I haven't been and want to visit sometime - The great state of Vegas (sorry Amy ).. Grand Canyon, Lake Mead. Someday.



Okay, cool.  Mimosas in December.  Sweet. I am thinking that after my run today and then my protein shake, Mimosas might be nice with my breakfast.



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Mornin everybody! Today was suppose to be a day off for me, but when work called me in, I couldn't say no to the OT pay.  Gotta remember work=money=Disney trips!
> I would love to come out to Vegas someday.. always dreamed of getting married there..lol



It takes about 30 minutes to get married in Vegas (been there done that), 20 minutes to obtain a license from the courthouse and 10 minutes to get back to the chapel and have the chaplain say I now pronounce. . .or some other such line. . .I'd never get married here again but that is just my personal opinion.

As far as a Vegas trip goes.  Airfare from the east coast is still relatively cheap.  If you all want to plan a meet I have a spare room, couches and plenty of floor space and air mattresses (sparse furnishings means floor space galore).  For the more adventurous who wish to stay in one of our fine establishments, there are several places where I can get "employee" discounts due to the fact that if you know people here you usually know people that work in hotels. It makes a fun weekend.

Anyway, just my two cents - and I gotta throw it out there cause I spend lots of time traveling east for friends. . .well that's my excuse anyway. . .lol


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> It's been awhile since I have had one too...*make sure you bring enough for everyone*...








"You're gonna need a bigger fridge!"


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, cool.  Mimosas in December.  Sweet. I am thinking that after my run today and then my protein shake, Mimosas might be nice with my breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes about 30 minutes to get married in Vegas (been there done that), 20 minutes to obtain a license from the courthouse and 10 minutes to get back to the chapel and have the chaplain say I now pronounce. . .or some other such line. . .I'd never get married here again but that is just my personal opinion.
> 
> As far as a Vegas trip goes.  Airfare from the east coast is still relatively cheap.  If you all want to plan a meet I have a spare room, couches and plenty of floor space and air mattresses (sparse furnishings means floor space galore).  For the more adventurous who wish to stay in one of our fine establishments, there are several places where I can get "employee" discounts due to the fact that if you know people here you usually know people that work in hotels. It makes a fun weekend.
> 
> Anyway, just my two cents - and I gotta throw it out there cause I spend lots of time traveling east for friends. . .well that's my excuse anyway. . .lol




I would love to get back to Vegas.  I won a trip to Vegas a few years ago and I took my girlfriends.  We had a great time!


----------



## APB513

buena vista said:


> "You're gonna need a bigger fridge!"


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> As far as a Vegas trip goes.  Airfare from the east coast is still relatively cheap.  If you all want to plan a meet I have a spare room, couches and plenty of floor space and air mattresses (sparse furnishings means floor space galore).  For the more adventurous who wish to stay in one of our fine establishments, there are several places where I can get "employee" discounts due to the fact that if you know people here you usually know people that work in hotels. It makes a fun weekend.
> 
> Anyway, just my two cents - and I gotta throw it out there cause I spend lots of time traveling east for friends. . .well that's my excuse anyway. . .lol



I think I know how I'll spend a portion of my tax refund next year .


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> I think I know how I'll spend a portion of my tax refund next year .



LOL, well it wouldn't take that much of your refund. . .Darcy's Bed and Breakfast is pretty cheap. . .lol


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Good Morning everyone! All this talk of Mimosas has got me craving one. Been a long time since I had one of those.

Sad day today since I finally decided what week in December I should go to Disney and found NO available at any of the values.  Oh well, the early bird gets the worm I suppose, and the late bird gets the......noroomtheweektheywanttogotoDisney?  Oh well, maybe I'll have to pick another week, or another month all together.

Off to take the grandbaby to the pediatrician for his check-up! Then to see Kooza tonight, so excited!!  Have a fabulous day all, and Sox fans...keep the faith tonight! The Citgo sign caught on fire. Maybe that means the Sox are gonna come out blazin'!?    Here's hopin'.


----------



## PirateMel

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Good Morning everyone! All this talk of Mimosa's has got me craving one. Been a long time since I had one of those.
> 
> Sad day today since I finally decided what week in December I should go to Disney and found NO available at any of the values.  Oh well, the early bird gets the worm I suppose, and the late bird gets the......noroomtheweektheywanttogotoDisney?  Oh well, maybe I'll have to pick another week, or another month all together.
> 
> Off to take the grandbaby to the pediatrician for his check-up! Then to see Kooza tonight, so excited!!  Have a fabulous day all, and Sox fans...keep the faith tonight! The Citgo sign caught on fire. Maybe that means the Sox are gonna come out blazin'!?    Here's hopin'.



Will try to keep the faith tonight


----------



## PirateMel

Vegas is somewhere I have always wanted to go, but too chicken to do so solo.  

I have the week of Turkey day off, if I want, but the flights are out of reach for this time, waited to long to join the party.

Maybe next year - DIS does Vegas


----------



## mbanks21

No scanner so heres a crappy pic:






Oh and btw GO RAYS!!!!


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL, well it wouldn't take that much of your refund. . .Darcy's Bed and Breakfast is pretty cheap. . .lol



 true, and I'm not a big gambler so I wouldn't expect to lose much.


----------



## buena vista

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Sad day today since I finally decided what week in December I should go to Disney and found NO available at any of the values.  Oh well, the early bird gets the worm I suppose, and the late bird gets the......noroomtheweektheywanttogotoDisney?  Oh well, maybe I'll have to pick another week, or another month all together.
> 
> Off to take the grandbaby to the pediatrician for his check-up! Then to see Kooza tonight, so excited!!  Have a fabulous day all, and Sox fans...keep the faith tonight! The Citgo sign caught on fire. Maybe that means the Sox are gonna come out blazin'!?    Here's hopin'.





PirateMel said:


> Will try to keep the faith tonight



I'm with you both.. but they'll need some help from Tampa Bay.. they've been playing like All-Stars.

Sorry about December Jina.. maybe you can find another DISer and stay off site. I got a really decent rate at the Radisson LBV which is just outside the Downtown Disney area. I'll send you the details if you're interested. I know there are other DISers who've been shut out for early December because of Pop Warner and other stuff going on then so maybe there's some interest there.


----------



## buena vista

mbanks21 said:


> No scanner so heres a crappy pic:
> 
> Oh and btw GO RAYS!!!!



Love the first part of your post!  ... won't comment on the second part


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks, don't have too much fun without me.  Off to the gym for now.  Those on the east coast enjoy lunch.  Everybody else have a great day.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

So, when are we closing the poll on page 25?
It looks like there are 9 ppl for Foxwoods and 3 for VT skiing.
For the three who voted for VT: will you go to Foxwoods instead??

Darcy- Vegas sounds great. I have always wanted to go there.


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> So, when are we closing the poll on page 25?
> It looks like there are 9 ppl for Foxwoods and 3 for VT skiing.
> For the three who voted for VT: will you go to Foxwoods instead??
> 
> Darcy- Vegas sounds great. I have always wanted to go there.



I voted for ski, but I'm in for Foxwoods (or Mohegan Sun) if the group doesn't want to do a ski weekend.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME




----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I bet Darcy's Bed and Breakfast is a pretty awesome place! I'm in! 

Oh the trouble I could get in in Vegas... lol I would need to hire myself a babysitter to keep an eye on me. 

The job I came in on was physical today.. sweat, blistered hands, and a dust mask welt across my nose lol I'm lookin' good ...LOL 
My mantra today money for Disney, money for Disney, money for Disney...lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

APB513 said:


> Good morning Ant! I had a cup of granola on the drive into work.  Does that count?



 yesss granola does count  

I had coffee... and still having coffee....



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning Timmy, and APB.
> I think we are the only ones here for now...I'll start with a mimosa.



I went back and took a nap 



PirateMel said:


> That is what they say - yummy! I take one to go.
> Having a rough week, but one more week to see Mickey is keeping me going!
> 
> Morning Timmy - any gambling will do.
> 
> Mohegan has a Joe's crab shack, and Jimmy buffets should be opening soon, if not already.



ohhhhhhhhh  crab shack...  

Mel.. if you do Vegas Between January and March... I am in... maybe we can coerce TT to come !!! 

Tracy!!!!  do you need my acct to direct depositthose extra $$$  you are making....


----------



## ahoff

Vegas the frist week in April would work for me.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

hahahahaa Timmy, you can give me your account number but you can expect a withdrawl instead of a deposit  
Times are tough!

lol


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

All these pretty women and I am feeling left out where is the love ladies ? Just cause I live south of all you means I am counted out but you to pass by me to get to the World .


----------



## ANTSS2001

Mel !!!!  we need assistance.... sems like the vote are leaning toward Foxwoods....


----------



## goofyfan-12

lovemickeyshouse said:


> All these pretty women and I am feeling left out where is the love ladies ? Just cause I live south of all you means I am counted out but you to pass by me to get to the World .



OK - so how far is Philly from Foxwoods...
or do we have to plan some type of Jersey / Philly meet


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Vegas the frist week in April would work for me.



Augie, I am there every day (unless I am on the east coast)so any time is good for me. Thats a good way to start the planning going.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ANTSS2001 said:


> yesss granola does count
> 
> I had coffee... and still having coffee....
> 
> 
> 
> I went back and took a nap
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhh  crab shack...
> 
> Mel.. if you do Vegas Between January and March... I am in... maybe we can coerce TT to come !!!
> 
> Tracy!!!!  do you need my acct to direct depositthose extra $$$  you are making....



If you guys are coming out between January and March just be aware that I might not be here in the middle of March.  Supposed to run the Disney Princess half marathon (we shall see, gotta get my endurance up) and also have my birthday week at Disney.  Though the plans are going to be QUITE different than they were before I became single again.


----------



## buena vista

goofyfan-12 said:


> OK - so how far is Philly from Foxwoods...
> or do we have to plan some type of Jersey / Philly meet



Philly to Foxwoods should be manageable.. about about a 230 mile/4 hour trip on I-95. As long as you avoid commuter traffic through NYC, you should be fine.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

How about we do a Philly meet with all the pretty ladies sleeping over my house lol j/k I do have a Vip hookup in Ac if one lady wants to come down there and meet let me know or if anyone is willing to spend a night down AC which is way more fun then Foxwoods .


----------



## can84

Go to school early for once and I miss all the fun! Well, since I missed the morning mimosas how about afternoon happy hour? Just add Vegas to the list of places I've never been!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Mike, If I can drive 5 hours, you can drive 4!!!

FOXWOODS PEOPLE: PM me if you want to go and the dates that would work good for you. I am thinking sometime in January- but I'm also open for suggestions. We had many voters, now lets see if we can all get together!!
I am planning on staying at least one night, Too much driving for one day- plus I plan on having a few drinks (and I may want to go dancing at a club on site). If anyone else thinks they may want to get a room, let me know. Maybe we could get some room deals if we book a few??


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Of course.. here I am talking about tough times and making extra cash... when I get home I see an email from Disney Destinations with a pin code for use in the beginning of November.  Of course I booked it.. super secret Birthday trip for Miss Tawney.  She has been doing really good in school, she has been very responsible while I work so much.  Keeping the secret is going to be the hardest part.  I am flying down Nov. 1st and coming home Nov. 4th.  A little short trip with just the two of us celebrating both of our birthdays, and staying at All Star Movies.  I got a ding fare and got to use up the rest of my airfare I had banked from previous trips...lol  I am so excited! She is going to be so surprised!!!


----------



## PirateMel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Of course.. here I am talking about tough times and making extra cash... when I get home I see an email from Disney Destinations with a pin code for use in the beginning of November.  Of course I booked it.. super secret Birthday trip for Miss Tawney.  She has been doing really good in school, she has been very responsible while I work so much.  Keeping the secret is going to be the hardest part.  I am flying down Nov. 1st and coming home Nov. 4th.  A little short trip with just the two of us celebrating both of our birthdays, and staying at All Star Movies.  I got a ding fare and got to use up the rest of my airfare I had banked from previous trips...lol  I am so excited! She is going to be so surprised!!!



Woo Hoo!
Awesome


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

That is sooo great!!!
You will have sooo much fun...now you have to bite your tongue for a few more weeks!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OMG I know, I want to make a ticker, but she will see it...lol I booked an early morning flight the day after Halloween, lol not sure now how great of an idea that was...LOL But hey, I figure I can pack while she is out trick or treating! lol And I just realized Food and Wine will still be going on! So excited to try some things I didn't get to try in September.  And I have never stayed at ASMo, so that will be new too. OK, deep breaths, lol I gotta be calm or she will know something is up...lol


----------



## redrose3237

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you won't find prince charming here unless you are another prince charming. Sad but true. However...hit it on a week when there are big conventions in town and you may get lucky! 
Great place to hang out though - lots of friends, lots of fun, lots of Disney. Been here 15 yrs. and still love it, go every chance I get. maybe I won't find my prince charming here either, but I do love "doing Disney" almost every week. Hang in there - and enjoy your kids and every day you've got - it's the best time. 
--- Fairy Godmother


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Of course.. here I am talking about tough times and making extra cash... when I get home I see an email from Disney Destinations with a pin code for use in the beginning of November.  Of course I booked it.. super secret Birthday trip for Miss Tawney.  She has been doing really good in school, she has been very responsible while I work so much.  Keeping the secret is going to be the hardest part.  I am flying down Nov. 1st and coming home Nov. 4th.  A little short trip with just the two of us celebrating both of our birthdays, and staying at All Star Movies.  I got a ding fare and got to use up the rest of my airfare I had banked from previous trips...lol  I am so excited! She is going to be so surprised!!!



 That is great!!!  I hope you both have a great time!  We went around the same time last year.  The weather was great and the crowds were low!!!


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG I know, I want to make a ticker, but she will see it...lol I booked an early morning flight the day after Halloween, lol not sure now how great of an idea that was...LOL But hey, I figure I can pack while she is out trick or treating! lol And I just realized Food and Wine will still be going on! So excited to try some things I didn't get to try in September.  And I have never stayed at ASMo, so that will be new too. OK, deep breaths, lol I gotta be calm or she will know something is up...lol



If MNSSHP is still going on, you should definitely go!  We've gone twice and always have a ball.


----------



## Mrsduck101

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Of course.. here I am talking about tough times and making extra cash... when I get home I see an email from Disney Destinations with a pin code for use in the beginning of November.  Of course I booked it.. super secret Birthday trip for Miss Tawney.  She has been doing really good in school, she has been very responsible while I work so much.  Keeping the secret is going to be the hardest part.  I am flying down Nov. 1st and coming home Nov. 4th.  A little short trip with just the two of us celebrating both of our birthdays, and staying at All Star Movies.  I got a ding fare and got to use up the rest of my airfare I had banked from previous trips...lol  I am so excited! She is going to be so surprised!!!



I got a pin today too   but it's not likely we will use it. We will be there 10/27 - 10/31 - bummer we will miss you by a day.....


----------



## can84

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Of course.. here I am talking about tough times and making extra cash... when I get home I see an email from Disney Destinations with a pin code for use in the beginning of November.  Of course I booked it.. super secret Birthday trip for Miss Tawney.  She has been doing really good in school, she has been very responsible while I work so much.  Keeping the secret is going to be the hardest part.  I am flying down Nov. 1st and coming home Nov. 4th.  A little short trip with just the two of us celebrating both of our birthdays, and staying at All Star Movies.  I got a ding fare and got to use up the rest of my airfare I had banked from previous trips...lol  I am so excited! She is going to be so surprised!!!



That's so awesome!  Have fun!


----------



## ttester9612

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Off to take the grandbaby to the pediatrician for his check-up! *Then to see Kooza tonight, so excited!!*  Have a fabulous day all, and Sox fans...keep the faith tonight! The Citgo sign caught on fire. Maybe that means the Sox are gonna come out blazin'!?    Here's hopin'.



Kooza will be playing in my area during Nov-Dec  I'm thinking about going.  Have fun...



PirateMel said:


> Vegas is somewhere I have always wanted to go, but too chicken to do so solo.
> 
> I have the week of Turkey day off, if I want, but the flights are out of reach for this time, waited to long to join the party.
> 
> Maybe next year - DIS does Vegas





ANTSS2001 said:


> Mel.. if you do Vegas Between January and March... I am in... *maybe we can coerce TT to come* !!!



Mel and Timmy....I might be willing to be coerce depending on when you want to go


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Thanks everyone!! And yes Jill, I am very sad we will miss you guys  
I am looking forward to great weather and low crowds..lol I am just looking forward to being there.  I have never kept a Disney secret like this before... it is a lot harder than I thought it would be! LOL  Unfortunately the MNSSHP ends its run before we get there


----------



## dismem98

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG I know, I want to make a ticker, but she will see it...lol I booked an early morning flight the day after Halloween, lol not sure now how great of an idea that was...LOL But hey, I figure I can pack while she is out trick or treating! lol And I just realized Food and Wine will still be going on! So excited to try some things I didn't get to try in September.  And I have never stayed at ASMo, so that will be new too. OK, deep breaths, lol I gotta be calm or she will know something is up...lol



Hey Tracy,

I leave late on the 1st.  Would love to meet your daughter.  You'll have a great time.  I never get a pin.  Must be because I am DVC.  
Though I still pay cash at times.  Oh well.   

Patty


----------



## momsoftwins

good evening all...hope all is well.  just got home from work ..time to relax  well once the kiddies are in bed.
jadedbeauty...so cool about the code and a short get away.


----------



## buena vista

Tracy, that's awesome for you both!!  What a great way to celebrate your birthdays together! I don't know how you're gonna keep this quiet. I'd be  !!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

dismem98 said:


> Hey Tracy,
> 
> I leave late on the 1st.  Would love to meet your daughter.  You'll have a great time.  I never get a pin.  Must be because I am DVC.
> Though I still pay cash at times.  Oh well.
> 
> Patty



Oh Patty that would be great!! Our plane lands at like 10 am, so we will be in early! Tawney is quite possibly the coolest kid ever.  



buena vista said:


> Tracy, that's awesome for you both!!  What a great way to celebrate your birthdays together! I don't know how you're gonna keep this quiet. I'd be  !!!!



OMG, when you called me tonight I had just calmed down, and then you got me all excited again!!! LOL I am a mix of   and   which makes me  

LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

momsoftwins said:


> good evening all...hope all is well.  just got home from work ..time to relax  well once the kiddies are in bed.
> jadedbeauty...so cool about the code and a short get away.



Call me Tracy, I have been using this nickname since the beginning of the internet, and at one time it fit, but I don't think it does so much anymore... it is more of a habit now than anything...lol I have always read with envy the people who got the emailed codes, but never thought it would happen to me...lol So I definitely am happy to take advantage of it.  I have a feeling there will be a lot of good deals in the coming months with the economy the way it is, a lot less people will be vacationing.


----------



## momsoftwins

i want a code..i want a code
am hoping to take my kids some time after the first of the year.  i need a great deal or a great code.  keepin fingers crossed for something.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG, when you called me tonight I had just calmed down, and then you got me all excited again!!! LOL I am a mix of   and   which makes me
> LOL



Yeah, sorry about that  ...I was catching up on the posts on my crackberry and did one of those cartoon *boi-oi-oing* doubletakes when I read your post! 

We'll all let you compose yourself and put your game face on.. "Say nothing, act casual."


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Yeah, sorry about that  ...I was catching up on the posts on my crackberry and did one of those cartoon *boi-oi-oing* doubletakes when I read your post!
> 
> We'll all let you compose yourself and put your game face on.. "Say nothing, act casual."




Well she is not home now...lol I can be all happy and excited... she has no clue.. I was hiding in my computer room with the door closed to make the reservations and she turned the knob I'm like "Busy in here! don't come in!!".. lol the poor kid.. I wonder what she thought I was doing...lol


----------



## momsoftwins

"say nothing, act casual"   how when im sure your screaming inside!!!!!!!!!!! well just being able to keep that secret will make u the greatest mom!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

momsoftwins said:


> "say nothing, act casual"   how when im sure your screaming inside!!!!!!!!!!! well just being able to keep that secret will make u the greatest mom!!



LOL Yeah I was busting at the seams, and I have someone on the phone singing "whooose going to DisssssneyWoooorrlllddd????" and I'm like whispering "I am! I am! I am!!!!!" LOL  She really gets into Halloween, so I am glad that I have something to distract her with. Her mind will be on her costume, her school dance, her candy... and not on how weird mom is acting! LOL


----------



## momsoftwins

well if all goes well and i can get a code or a great deal to book a trip this winter i am goin to try with all my power to not tell my girls.  i would love to be able to make it a surprise.  well at least till that morning when i wake them up to go to the airport.  to see their little faces will be sooo worth it. well saving money and crossing my fingers too


----------



## ANTSS2001

aaahhhhhhh  finally home....  what ?? no more wings ?? no more beer?? thats what happens when you always comes in late for the Party!!!!

hmmmmm apple pie... hmm vanilla ice cream... that will do....  



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> FOXWOODS PEOPLE: PM me if you want to go and the dates that would work good for you. I am thinking sometime in January- but I'm also open for suggestions. We had many voters, now lets see if we can all get together!!
> I am planning on staying at least one night, Too much driving for one day- plus I plan on having a few drinks (and I may want to go dancing at a club on site). If anyone else thinks they may want to get a room, let me know. Maybe we could get some room deals if we book a few??




def'ly staying Saturday night!!!!  




jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Of course.. here I am talking about tough times and making extra cash... when I get home I see an email from Disney Destinations with a pin code for use in the beginning of November.  Of course I booked it.. goodvibes



   



ttester9612 said:


> Mel and Timmy....I might be willing to be coerce depending on when you want to go



wooohooooooo  TT!!!!!!!!  I will even fly from BWI with you if you go !!!!  hmmm do you fly out of BWI ???   

hmmm you think we should tell Mark ???  but he has to get a different flight OK...      Oh wait... I have to fly with him instead TT


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> aaahhhhhhh  finally home....  what ?? no more wings ?? no more beer?? thats what happens when you always comes in late for the Party!!!!
> 
> hmmmmm apple pie... hmm vanilla ice cream... that will do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> def'ly staying Saturday night!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wooohooooooo  TT!!!!!!!!  I will even fly from BWI with you if you go !!!!  hmmm do you fly out of BWI ???
> 
> hmmm you think we should tell Mark ???  but he has to get a different flight OK...      Oh wait... I have to fly with him instead TT



OK--this cake's for you!







Unless you'd rather have some 
mousse?


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> OK--this cake's for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you'd rather have some
> mousse?



great midnite snack!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

mbanks21 said:


> Oh and btw GO RAYS!!!!



*So sorry for your loss tonight * *GO SOX!!!!!!!!!!*



buena vista said:


> Sorry about December Jina.. maybe you can find another DISer and stay off site. I got a really decent rate at the Radisson LBV which is just outside the Downtown Disney area. I'll send you the details if you're interested. I know there are other DISers who've been shut out for early December because of Pop Warner and other stuff going on then so maybe there's some interest there.



Checking off-site couldn't hurt (can't believe I said that....) I'm probably going to do the wishful thinking and hoping thing and see if something opens up on property, if not, I'll probably just go the next week. The week AFTER everyone else is going to be there LOL   I'm only going for a couple of days anyway. Maybe next year I'll book earlier!!!



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Of course.. here I am talking about tough times and making extra cash... when I get home I see an email from Disney Destinations with a pin code for use in the beginning of November.  Of course I booked it.. super secret Birthday trip for Miss Tawney.  She has been doing really good in school, she has been very responsible while I work so much.  Keeping the secret is going to be the hardest part.  I am flying down Nov. 1st and coming home Nov. 4th.  A little short trip with just the two of us celebrating both of our birthdays, and staying at All Star Movies.  I got a ding fare and got to use up the rest of my airfare I had banked from previous trips...lol  I am so excited! She is going to be so surprised!!!



Congrats!!!  I hear about these pin codes all the time.  How do people get these things?! Jealous!!!  Have a wonderful time. 



ttester9612 said:


> Kooza will be playing in my area during Nov-Dec  I'm thinking about going.  Have fun...



KOOZA was AH-MAY-ZINGGGG!  You HAVE to see it.  I've seen 6 different Cirque du Soleil shows and am never disappointed.  This one totally rocked.



buena vista said:


> Yeah, sorry about that  ...*I was catching up on the posts on my crackberry* and did one of those cartoon *boi-oi-oing* doubletakes when I read your post!
> 
> We'll all let you compose yourself and put your game face on.. "Say nothing, act casual."



Addicting I tell ya.....addicting.  I need intervention.

*And last but not least! Mel? Tom? *(and anyone else that has secretly been crossing their fingers with me)  *Booyah!!! What a game!!! We did it!!! Now keep the good vibes going!!! * *Love that dirty water*


----------



## ANTSS2001

Goofy4Disney! said:


> *And last but not least! Mel? Tom? *(and anyone else that has secretly been crossing their fingers with me)  *Booyah!!! What a game!!! We did it!!! Now keep the good vibes going!!! * *Love that dirty water*



when I left work.... all I can hear was peeps debating who the Phillies are going to play ...etc..etc.. and the one who have left early also were doing the Victory party for TB.... they are going to  by the time they wake up later today...  cant wait to go to work for the 1st time to see the look in their face  

I never follow sports.. but just in awe of how much emotion one can expell when their team is winning/loosing... AM A Z I N G !!!  

me ?? I am just there for the food... 

pixiedust for all who were on their edge of their sit... last night and the nights to come !!!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

ANTSS2001 said:


> when I left work.... all I can hear was peeps debating who the Phillies are going to play ...etc..etc.. and the one who have left early also were doing the Victory party for TB.... they are going to  by the time they wake up later today...  cant wait to go to work for the 1st time to see the look in their face
> 
> I never follow sports.. but just in awe of how much emotion one can expell when their team is winning/loosing... AM A Z I N G !!!
> 
> me ?? I am just there for the food...
> 
> pixiedust for all who were on their edge of their sit... last night and the nights to come !!!




Yay more pixie dust! We'll take it!!

Soxology is my religion. I can't help myself but I'm addicted to baseball.  I actually mourn between October and March lol.  So that gives me plenty of time to feed my other great addiction....DISNEY! Well, I mean, it's that or Betty Ford.....I'm talking mourning people, mourning.     Winning or losing...I always love em. (But winning surrrre looks prettier  ).

Now, could you send me some pixie dust for my own personal self too?    I'm hoping for a little magic for myself.


----------



## ahoff

You must have loved the movie Fever Pitch.  I did.


----------



## buena vista

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Yay more pixie dust! We'll take it!!
> 
> Soxology is my religion. I can't help myself but I'm addicted to baseball.  I actually mourn between October and March lol.  So that gives me plenty of time to feed my other great addiction....DISNEY! Well, I mean, it's that or Betty Ford.....I'm talking mourning people, mourning.     Winning or losing...I always love em. (But winning surrrre looks prettier  ).
> 
> Now, could you send me some pixie dust for my own personal self too?    I'm hoping for a little magic for myself.



"I've tried 'em all, I really have, and the only church that truly feeds the soul, day in, day out, is the Church of Baseball." - Annie Savoy


----------



## PirateMel

Goofy4Disney! said:


> *So sorry for your loss tonight * *GO SOX!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Checking off-site couldn't hurt (can't believe I said that....) I'm probably going to do the wishful thinking and hoping thing and see if something opens up on property, if not, I'll probably just go the next week. The week AFTER everyone else is going to be there LOL   I'm only going for a couple of days anyway. Maybe next year I'll book earlier!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!  I hear about these pin codes all the time.  How do people get these things?! Jealous!!!  Have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> KOOZA was AH-MAY-ZINGGGG!  You HAVE to see it.  I've seen 6 different Cirque du Soleil shows and am never disappointed.  This one totally rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Addicting I tell ya.....addicting.  I need intervention.
> 
> *And last but not least! Mel? Tom? *(and anyone else that has secretly been crossing their fingers with me)  *Booyah!!! What a game!!! We did it!!! Now keep the good vibes going!!! * *Love that dirty water*




OMG  
I have to admit I went to bed after the 6th (0-7) could not take anymore agony for the day.

But when I woke up this morning   
YIPEE!!! - Now those are my SOX!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

buena vista said:


> "I've tried 'em all, I really have, and the only church that truly feeds the soul, day in, day out, is the Church of Baseball." - Annie Savoy



Fabulous!!!

And yes, fever pitch is one of my favorite movies!


----------



## APB513

Good morning all!!  I stayed home from work today because I was not feeling well.  I got my youngest off to school this morning and my oldest just left for work.  So now I have the house to myself until my youngest gets home at 3pm.   AHHHHHH  peace and quiet.  This is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning all you single DISers.  Congrats to the SOX fans among us.  An amazing game though I was at work and could only catch bits and pieces. We have an exhorbitant amount of east coasters in the hospital at the moment and many TV's were watching the game.  Fun!


----------



## NH_Bubba

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Yay more pixie dust! We'll take it!!
> 
> Soxology is my religion. I can't help myself but I'm addicted to baseball.  I actually mourn between October and March lol.  So that gives me plenty of time to feed my other great addiction....DISNEY! Well, I mean, it's that or Betty Ford.....I'm talking mourning people, mourning.     Winning or losing...I always love em. (But winning surrrre looks prettier  ).
> 
> Now, could you send me some pixie dust for my own personal self too?    I'm hoping for a little magic for myself.



I can sympathize with you but my addiction is the Pats and were not looking good for this year  (Poor Tommy) . My other addictions are my Motorcycles and DIS so trying to make time for all of them can get a little tricky.


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

NH_Bubba said:


> I can sympathize with you but my addiction is the Pats and were not looking good for this year  (Poor Tommy) . My other addictions are my Motorcycles and DIS so trying to make time for all of them can get a little tricky.



I hear ya. Football is my second favorite sport and usually helps me get through baseball's off season. Not looking good this year though.

Oh and Mel you're forgiven for giving up on them and going to sleep. But only this time.


----------



## PirateMel

Goofy4Disney! said:


> I hear ya. Football is my second favorite sport and usually helps me get through baseball's off season. Not looking good this year though.
> 
> Oh and Mel you're forgiven for giving up on them and going to sleep. But only this time.


----------



## DisneyTN

Ye of little faith.  Remember what the Sox did to the Yankees in 2004 when it was considered "over". 
I'm off to work 32 hours in a 2-day period.  Prayers are appreciated.


----------



## ANTSS2001

DisneyTN said:


> I'm off to work 32 hours in a 2-day period.  Prayers are appreciated.



   

look at the bright side by the time you are ending your 32 hour 2 day work period I am just half way there... my 32 hour in a 2 day period starts tomorrow Saturday at 6AM  and ends on Sunday at midnight !!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Timmy, 
With the help of Tom, we might actually get this Foxwoods/ Mohegan Sun trip planned!!! 
It looks like the weekend of Jan 17th (right b4 my bday...)


----------



## goofyfan-12

DisneyTN said:


> Ye of little faith.  Remember what the Sox did to the Yankees in 2004 when it was considered "over".
> I'm off to work 32 hours in a 2-day period.  Prayers are appreciated.



yikes.... that's a lot of work hours to cram into a two day period...  Good luck...


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Potentially on my way to the world next week thanks to the Rays I would be goin to game 2 of the World Series to see my Phillies since I work home games


----------



## can84

Happy weekend everyone! I hope everyone has some fun things planned  Two more days, and I will be three credits closer to graduation!


----------



## APB513

can84 said:


> Happy weekend everyone! I hope everyone has some fun things planned  Two more days, and I will be three credits closer to graduation!



Congrats on getting closer to graduation  

I'm going to a Halloween party tomorrow.  It's the first time in years that I am dressing up!  

I'm going as the "future Mrs. Jack Sparrow" aka a Pirate Wench   

Oh, and there had better be plenty of rum!!   Arrgh!


----------



## can84

APB513 said:


> Congrats on getting closer to graduation
> 
> I'm going to a Halloween party tomorrow.  It's the first time in years that I am dressing up!
> 
> I'm going as the "future Mrs. Jack Sparrow" aka a Pirate Wench
> 
> Oh, and there had better be plenty of rum!!   Arrgh!



Thanks you  The party sounds fun! Love Halloween  Hope they have lots of good treats!


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> wooohooooooo  TT!!!!!!!!  I will even fly from BWI with you if you go !!!!  hmmm do you fly out of BWI ???
> 
> hmmm you think we should tell Mark ???  but he has to get a different flight OK...      Oh wait... I have to fly with him instead TT



Since Mark lives in that area, he'll probably leave out of Dulles....For me, all 3 (Dulles, BWI and Reagan Nat'l) are close to me, so it will depend on which airline and airport has the cheapest fare.


----------



## readyformagic

A little slow in here today I guess I will have to have a drink and eat wings by myself now where do they keep everything at least the game is on


----------



## momsoftwins

and what a good game it is...go bucks....pass the wings and get me a beer...  well im up anyone need a beer too..lol


----------



## ANTSS2001

readyformagic said:


> A little slow in here today I guess I will have to have a drink and eat wings by myself now where do they keep everything at least the game is on



hows Ohio??? how far are you from Cleveland airport???  last Sept. 26 I was supposed to go there for a gathering... but due to weather condition it got canceled  



momsoftwins said:


> and what a good game it is...go bucks....pass the wings and get me a beer...  well im up anyone need a beer too..lol




MOTwins !!!can   I have a cappucino instead.... it was only a high of 43 today brrrr ... and here in the lab get really cold


----------



## readyformagic

I am about 3 hours from cleveland. 

I will have another beer while your up I made extra wings if anyone wants some I like them kinda hot. bucks are looking pretty good today finally


----------



## ANTSS2001

readyformagic said:


> I am about 3 hours from cleveland.
> 
> I will have another beer while your up I made extra wings if anyone wants some I like them kinda hot. bucks are looking pretty good today finally



aahhhh hmmmm still dont lost but ahhhhhh  

like my wings mild with extra honey mustard and blue chess onn the side please.... and a big pitcher of rootbeer if you dont mind....


----------



## momsoftwins

well iam about 3 -3 1/2 hrs from cleveland.   
and ya ready the bucks finally looked good.  it only took 8 games to get that way.
well some wings HOT and some with extra honey mustard and blue cheese
one beer
one pitcher of root beer
anyone else need anything??  lol
well i will be around to check on ya...o wait i thought we had a "hooters" waitress?  (i have the hooters but i have never been a waitress..lolol)


----------



## gjw007

Cdnprincess said:


> I'd like to know if they are ANY single men, 24-29 years old here on dis?


When did time fly by so quickly.  I am single but 51.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good morning everyone.
Just stopping by to say hello. Its too early for beer right now, but I'll have some coffee...light and sweet- just like me 
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## can84

Happy Sunday  And to all the Boston fans, congratulations on last night's win!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Just stopping by to say hello. Its too early for beer right now, but I'll have some coffee...light and sweet- just like me
> Hope everyone has a great day.




did you get my PM...




can84 said:


> Happy Sunday  And to all the Boston fans, congratulations on last night's win!


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


>



  How are you? 

Anyone watching the game tonight?


----------



## mbanks21

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO RAYS!!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

I survive 32 hours of work... AI am finally home


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> I survive 32 hours of work... AI am finally home



32 hours!!!  You deserve a


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> 32 hours!!!  You deserve a




thank you... : Friday night before I got ready for my 2 day 16 hour shift days.. I made a white peach almost like sangria  that was chilling.. well actually frozen in cubes... now when I got home I poured the rest of the riesling on top of the cubes plus more white peace juice.... granted it is freezing out side.. it is still yummy and delish... one glass and am ready to 

Happy Monday Peeps!!!!!!!!! :


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Goin to the World Series this Weds and Thursday nights staying at pop what a last minute shocker


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning everyone. 
Timmy...Pm me or text whenever you are free. I am at work right now.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

morning everyone!!! I've been missing foreverrrr! work was crazy towards the end of last week and this weekend i had a great time running around nyc on saturday and then yesterday celebrated my friends bday all day.  But I'm back! Looks like no one else needs to be added to the list so it's still sitting on page 27!  



MickeyandFriends83 said:


> Disneygirl, do you have a myspace page?



I do...mostly use facebook though...PM me and I'll send you the links. Anyone else have FB or Myspace? send me your info! 



can84 said:


> Sounds fun--where in the city?
> 
> Ooh-just looked it up. Sounds like a another good place for a dismeet



The beerfest does sound fun! What days is it?



JeffGoldblum said:


> Sounds good to me! And Beaches and Cream later on!  I sure wish I was at WDW. Some fun, food and laughs. Havin' a rough week. I'm always happy at Disney though



I've honestly never been to Beaches & Cream!  We must go! haha



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Jimmy Buffets- Is that like a Margaritaville? I went to the grand opening of a Margaritaville in Cozumel/ Cancun (one of those places) a few years back...awe...the memories!!! You can't go wrong with some drinks, hot tub and a waterslide...



We went to the one in Cancun and also the one in Jamaica....both very fun (from what I remember?)



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Of course I proposed in Cinderellas Castle...



Yes....every Disney girls dream...  



Goofy4Disney! said:


> Sad day today since I finally decided what week in December I should go to Disney and found NO available at any of the values.  Oh well, the early bird gets the worm I suppose, and the late bird gets the......noroomtheweektheywanttogotoDisney?  Oh well, maybe I'll have to pick another week, or another month all together.



I'm slacking on updates....did you ever find a place to stay? 



goofyfan-12 said:


> OK - so how far is Philly from Foxwoods...
> or do we have to plan some type of Jersey / Philly meet



We do need a Jersey/Philly meeet too!



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> FOXWOODS PEOPLE: PM me if you want to go and the dates that would work good for you. I am thinking sometime in January- but I'm also open for suggestions. We had many voters, now lets see if we can all get together!!
> I am planning on staying at least one night, Too much driving for one day- plus I plan on having a few drinks (and I may want to go dancing at a club on site). If anyone else thinks they may want to get a room, let me know. Maybe we could get some room deals if we book a few??



I'll definitely stay for one night...2 nights might be a lot for me 



lovemickeyshouse said:


> Goin to the World Series this Weds and Thursday nights staying at pop what a last minute shocker



Nice! Have fun!

Sorry to all you Sox fans..


----------



## DisneyTN

ANTSS2001 said:


> look at the bright side by the time you are ending your 32 hour 2 day work period I am just half way there... my 32 hour in a 2 day period starts tomorrow Saturday at 6AM  and ends on Sunday at midnight !!!


Glad that's behind you.  I'm very grateful for the overtime though, and seemed to fly by a lot faster than usual.
Hope everyone had a great weekend. (And sorry, Red Sox fans).


----------



## goofyfan-12

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Goin to the World Series this Weds and Thursday nights staying at pop what a last minute shocker



Have a great time at the games.... never been to a WS game.. must be exciting...



ANTSS2001 said:


> I survive 32 hours of work... AI am finally home



Whoo hoo.... now go get some rest....

Goof


----------



## JeffGoldblum

disneygirlinnj said:
			
		

> I've honestly never been to Beaches & Cream!  We must go! haha



 Never been?! We are goin'! It's my fav place to eat at Epcot!  Sure it isn't at Epcot but it's just a few mins away!  I've never finished the No Way Jose before, but one of these days I will


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

too bad i won't any single women on this quick visit to the world but keep my eyes and ears open never know anything is possible Phillies in the world series in florda so awesome enough for this diehard life long fan.


----------



## DisTeach

disneygirlinnj said:


> Sorry to all you Sox fans..



I'm so sad I can't even begin to tell you!


----------



## momsoftwins

lovemickeyshouse said:


> too bad i won't any single women on this quick visit to the world but keep my eyes and ears open never know anything is possible Phillies in the world series in florda so awesome enough for this diehard life long fan.



well u never know what u might find in the "world"  and have a great time with the world series down in florida....


----------



## goofyfan-12

Wow - its almost 4:00PM on the east coast and no one has popped into say hi on this board.... 

whats up with that?

Goof


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hiya everyone!! I just got home from work to find the boards really quiet.  So, I guess what this thread needs is a question!!!!



*What is your "first day" tradition?  What do you usually do on your first day at Disney World?*


I always arrive in Orlando either really early or really late.  If I am on an adults only trip, we go to Epcot and/or Jellyrolls to get in the Disney spirit!  If I am on a trip with my daughter, we usually arrive early and go to either AK or Epcot our first day.


----------



## NH_Bubba

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hiya everyone!! I just got home from work to find the boards really quiet.  So, I guess what this thread needs is a question!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your "first day" tradition?  What do you usually do on your first day at Disney World?*
> 
> 
> I always arrive in Orlando either really early or really late.  If I am on an adults only trip, we go to Epcot and/or Jellyrolls to get in the Disney spirit!  If I am on a trip with my daughter, we usually arrive early and go to either AK or Epcot our first day.



I always get an early flight so I'm there around Noon can't waste a complete day. Depends on what day it is but it's either Epcot or HS for me.


----------



## hjssk8

Hi all!  Can I still join?

I'm I am a 35 yo single mom to my 8yo .


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hiya everyone!! I just got home from work to find the boards really quiet.  So, I guess what this thread needs is a question!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *What is your "first day" tradition?  What do you usually do on your first day at Disney World?*
> 
> 
> I always arrive in Orlando either really early or really late.  If I am on an adults only trip, we go to Epcot and/or Jellyrolls to get in the Disney spirit!  If I am on a trip with my daughter, we usually arrive early and go to either AK or Epcot our first day.



Well, lets see.  Three trips this year. . .all different.  First trip went to AK and then Epcot, arrived early.  Second trip, Hopped the first bus at the resort (was for DHS) and went and rode RnR 2 times.  Third trip, arrived way late and slept.  Next day, woke late, waited for a friend to get in and then off to DHS.  In December, will probably go to DHS first again as well. But first lunch in DTD.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning everyone.
My first day routine is to arrive ASAP, and hit DTD. I like to do a little shopping and get a sundae from Ghirardelli's....Sit and people watch.


----------



## buena vista

Good morning!

I don't really have a routine, as in something I have to do every time I arrive. It varies depending on where I'm staying, what time of year, and for how long. Like, when I'm staying at OKW I'm usually thinking about checking in, unpacking, and loading the fridge with my goodies for the week . Practical stuff.

No matter where I'm staying though, I always make a point of taking in the surroundings, slowly and intentionally. There's always something to appreciate about the sights and sounds - the design, cleanliness, friendliness, etc. and that usually kicks off my vacation experience, as if to say "ok, relax, you're home now."


----------



## PirateMel

First Day

Generally I take a really late flight in on Thursday night, so I don't have to get up early on Friday and waste the day.  The I try to make rope drop at either MK, AK, OR MGM, depending on if there is EMH mornings or not.

If it is AK, KS, then Festival of the Lion KIng show before noon, relly confirms the 'HAPPY' I am here and can now unstress.  

MK it would have to be BTMR - just so I can hear 'This hear is the wildest ride in the wilderness....'


----------



## ahoff

I guess it depends on the resort I am staying at.  I try to take the early flight so I am at DW by 10, and if at BW will walk over to MGM.  I guess that is the first park I go to no matter where I am at, but much easier when at BW.  I seem to spend most time between there and Epcot.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mel- LOVE the BTMRR.. that is usually the first thing Tawney and I head for on our MK day, which we never go to until we have hit he other three parks.  Strange kid. lol But we always do BTMRR and then Splash Mountain which just puts us both in that magical place where life is just wonderful.  All worries are forgotten. 


Auggie- Love love love the Boardwalk. I've decided it is my all time favorite place in the World.


MM4M- I love going to DTD for some Earl of Sandwich. I have yet to try Ghirardelli's.. I think I will make a point to on my next visit.

Tom- it doesn't surprise me that you like to do your "practical" stuff first, as you need the time to morph into your little inner child 12 year old self.  No really, I take the time to absorb the experience from the moment I walk off the plane.  From the Disney CM who directs people towards to the ME desk, to the ME bus ride to the resort.. it is all just so perfect and magical, and the complete polar opposite from home. I love taking pictures of my resort, especially when it is a first time stay there, walking around and absorbing the atmosphere..


----------



## PirateMel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Mel- LOVE the BTMRR.. that is usually the first thing Tawney and I head for on our MK day, which we never go to until we have hit he other three parks.  Strange kid. lol But we always do BTMRR and then Splash Mountain which just puts us both in that magical place where life is just wonderful.  All worries are forgotten.
> 
> 
> Auggie- Love love love the Boardwalk. I've decided it is my all time favorite place in the World.
> 
> 
> MM4M- I love going to DTD for some Earl of Sandwich. I have yet to try Ghirardelli's.. I think I will make a point to on my next visit.
> 
> Tom- it doesn't surprise me that you like to do your "practical" stuff first, as you need the time to morph into your little inner child 12 year old self.  No really, I take the time to absorb the experience from the moment I walk off the plane.  From the Disney CM who directs people towards to the ME desk, to the ME bus ride to the resort.. it is all just so perfect and magical, and the complete polar opposite from home. I love taking pictures of my resort, especially when it is a first time stay there, walking around and absorbing the atmosphere..



Actually, the first thing I usually do after exiting the airport is to smell the palm trees.   Maybe not the trees themselves, but the air smells different in FLA than it does here.  

LOVE BTMRR - better at night????


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

PirateMel said:


> Actually, the first thing I usually do after exiting the airport is to smell the palm trees.   Maybe not the trees themselves, but the air smells different in FLA than it does here.
> 
> LOVE BTMRR - better at night????



Definitely better at night!!! lol 

It does smell different!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Mel- LOVE the BTMRR.. that is usually the first thing Tawney and I head for on our MK day, which we never go to until we have hit he other three parks.  Strange kid. lol But we always do BTMRR and then Splash Mountain which just puts us both in that magical place where life is just wonderful.  All worries are forgotten.
> 
> 
> Auggie- Love love love the Boardwalk. I've decided it is my all time favorite place in the World.
> 
> 
> MM4M- I love going to DTD for some Earl of Sandwich. I have yet to try Ghirardelli's.. I think I will make a point to on my next visit.
> 
> Tom- it doesn't surprise me that you like to do your "practical" stuff first, as you need the time to morph into your little inner child 12 year old self.  No really, I take the time to absorb the experience from the moment I walk off the plane.  From the Disney CM who directs people towards to the ME desk, to the ME bus ride to the resort.. it is all just so perfect and magical, and the complete polar opposite from home. I love taking pictures of my resort, especially when it is a first time stay there, walking around and absorbing the atmosphere..



While I love love love the location of the Boardwalk Inn, I think I love the atmosphere at French Quarter better.  For some reason the atmosphere is just awesome.  Definitely a different feel altogether.


----------



## momsoftwins

well i did it...i booked a wdw trip for feb 2nd - feb 9th.  i am going to keep it a secret from my kids and try to use it as part of their christmas gift.  well i booked a room only for pop and hoping to grab a code or something.  well excited about doing all the planning.  i do know there is a pirate/princess party on feb 5th so we will be going to that.  if anyone has any advice about that please pass it along.  well have a great day all


----------



## Ilivetogo

Can someone please tell me about these "codes"??   I have no clue what you are talking about.  

Thanks!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Ilivetogo said:


> Can someone please tell me about these "codes"??   I have no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> Thanks!



"codes" are discounts that disney puts out during certain seasons, sends to certain demographic locations, offers to ap holders, offers to Disney Visa holders, etc.  They are random and unpredictable unless you happen to be on the DIS and can read the codes board.  Then you suddenly "figure out" there is a pattern to their madness. . .so that being said, if you want a "discount" wait till about 3 months out to book your trip.  In the meantime, book a room only so your deposit is small.

Was my answer helpful? cool


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Check the Resorts board, then click on codes and rates.
There are some general public codes there, you might have to do some searching, but its worth it.


----------



## ahoff

Besides the codes, isn't there a secret handshake also?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Go to http://www.mousesavers.com for all you need to know about discounts and codes!!!


----------



## Ilivetogo

Thanks!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Besides the codes, isn't there a secret handshake also?



Augie, ROFLMAO. . .too funny.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OK, thread has slowed... new question:

*What is your "dream" resort?  Which resort is your favorite?*



My "dream" resort is the Poly.  I would have to like not go to the World for a year in order to save up enough money to stay there, but I will someday.  I have always wanted to.

My favorite resort is the Boardwalk.  Bobo slide, Jellyrolls, hotdog cart. 'nuff said.


----------



## Ilivetogo

GOOD MORNING!!!

I've been to WDW (I believe) more than 45 times and have only stayed on site one time.   It was L O N G ago at The Golf Resort (way back when that existed - maybe 1976?? -- even shook hands with Johnny Miller while there!!)  

Anyway, I'd have to say the Poly.  The fact that it's close to the water and the monorail would help it win-out over WL, another one I'd be interested to stay at.  I've never even visited that one!  Eeeek!  

Yeah, Poly.  For like 10 days!!  ha!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OK, thread has slowed... new question:
> 
> *What is your "dream" resort?  Which resort is your favorite?*
> 
> 
> 
> My "dream" resort is the Poly.  I would have to like not go to the World for a year in order to save up enough money to stay there, but I will someday.  I have always wanted to.
> 
> My favorite resort is the Boardwalk.  Bobo slide, Jellyrolls, hotdog cart. 'nuff said.



My "dream" resort is Animal Kingdom.  I will stay there at some point next year.  Not sure exactly when.  

My favorite resort is French Quarter.  For some reason I just really like this place.  The atmosphere is awesome.  Boardwalk was nice, loved Riverside, PoP was okay, ASMu was okay, but French Quarter steals the show or theming and atmosphere.


----------



## ahoff

Yes, it has been slow, I guess everyone is at Disney.  Or getting ready to go.

BW is also my favorite.  Especially getting a room with a boardwalk veiw.   I like being able to walk to two resorts.  Which would place BC in that category, so I will just say any resort in that area.  Though the new tower at the CR looks pretty nice.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Tracy- I love that you always come up with questions to get this thread going again!  

Favorite: well, I have only stayed at Pop, ASMo, ASMu, and Port Orleans, so I would have to say PO.
Dream resort would be Poly and BW (the grand suites) with Concierge...Hey, if I'm dreaming, I might as well dream big! At least with the big suites, I'll have room for a few friends...


----------



## Mouseaholic!!!

Cdnprincess said:


> I know there are a couple of threads already posted but they are so long to go through and read. I'd like to know if they are ANY single men, 24-29 years old here on dis?
> 
> I'm looking for prince charming.




Yes!

I met my DH here and we were married in 2007.

He was worth waiting for.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Drumrolllll pleaseeeeeeee...I now present to you...

our..... *updated*

DisBoards Singles Inventory:

** If you didn't give your age OR location... you are OFF the list until you provide that information **
(sorry...I make the list...I make the rules.. )

** And no flaming saying this is dumb... we're doing this for fun. So buzz off if you don't like it! **

In order of age (I think that might be the easiest way right now..maybe I'll get fancy later on)

20/f/GA sparklespaz
21/f/VA lauren_elizabeth
22/f/CDN Cdnprincess
23/f/TX lolabelle
25/m/FL Jonny_Duck
25/m/IL JeffGoldblum
25/m/mw MickeyandFriends83
26/m/FL mbanks21
27/m/TN DisneyTN
28/f/NJ disneygirlinnj
28/f/Ont Chickkypoo
28/m/LA BigANT 61
31/f/NY jadedbeauty14304
32/f/OH CinRell
32/m/PA lovemickeyshouse
33/f/OH momsoftwins
34/f/NJ disneypryncess
35/f/VA hjssk8
35/f/VT MOREMICKEYFORME
37/f/NY goofyfan
39/m/IN Indianadisneyfan
39/f/NY can84
39/m/OH Disneyflyer
39/m/OH readyformagic
40/f/FL Sha
40/f/MI APB513
43/f/MA PirateMel
43/m/MA buena vista
43/m/WA OlyWaguy
44/f/MA Goofy4Disney!
44/m/NY Sail064
45/m/NH NH_Bubba
46/f/PA Ilivetogo
47/m/CDN cdn ears
48/f/NV nurse.darcy
52/f/MD ttester9612
60+/m/FL Cheshire Figment


----------



## disneygirlinnj

hjssk8 said:


> Hi all!  Can I still join?
> 
> I'm I am a 35 yo single mom to my 8yo .



Of course you can! You're added! 



So I think I skimmed through all the pages I've missed...here's my answer to the two questions!!!


First thing to do when getting to the World?  It's usually heading to the MK to see the castle and walk down Main Street.  Didn't get to do it on my trip in May that way but normally that's how its' done! haha!

Dream resort?  Hmm... Grand Floridian definitely.  I do love the Poly but thats where we usually stay.  Plus the GF just has something..'different'.  It also reminds me of our last huge family trip we took with the whole family wayyy back when the GF first opened, courtesy of my grandmother, so it's got some great memories! Have only stayed there once since.  I think I'd also love to stay at the AKL with a savannah view.  would love to wake up and see all the animals!


----------



## Johnfish

Hmmm I guess I didnt post my info

Johnfish M 49 Virginia


----------



## StageTek

Interesting there is no one on the list from California.

Even though I'm out of the original age range of 24-29 - which is why I haven't joined in until today - I figure I'll throw my name in.

Im 50 but you would call me a liar if you saw me.

Ive only been to WDW once as a guest despite working for Disney for 33 years.

Fav Park: DHS
Fav Ride: Everest
Fav Restaurant: Liberty Tree Tavern
Fav Character: Ariel and Belle


----------



## ANTSS2001

"looking around" .... hmmmm nice .. nice.. you kids have been very good... no dust.. no chicken bones under the sofa... I am proud of you!!

So what's everybody upto???


Great update _*dginnj*_... looking good with the list !!!


_can84_... hows school are you keeping up with   the place.. I mean with shcool work 

_MOTwins_ hows the fruit bar???

_MM4ME_.... are the one who's in charge witht he wings ????  more sauce please 





Johnfish said:


> Hmmm I guess I didnt post my info
> 
> Johnfish M 49 Virginia



 again!!!  



StageTek said:


> Interesting there is no one on the list from California.
> 
> Even though I'm out of the original age range of 24-29 - which is why I haven't joined in until today - I figure I'll throw my name in.
> 
> Im 50 but you would call me a liar if you saw me.
> 
> Ive only been to WDW once as a guest despite working for Disney for 33 years.
> 
> Fav Park: DHS
> Fav Ride: Everest
> Fav Restaurant: Liberty Tree Tavern
> Fav Character: Ariel and Belle



it is just numbers.. we are all here for one reason... well two.. the beer and the wings!!! 

enjoy... get comfy... time to


----------



## Mousecop

54(going on 35)/M/NorthernVirginia MouseCop


----------



## APB513

Welcome Johnfish, StageTek and Mousecop  

Your waitress will be with you shortly


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OK, thread has slowed... new question:
> 
> *What is your "dream" resort?  Which resort is your favorite?*



My "dream" resort would be the Wilderness Lodge.  Which is kind of funny because I'm not an "outdoorsy" kinda gal  

My boys and I toured WL during our visit last Christmas.  We decided we would definitely like to stay there one day.

My favorite resort is Pop Century.  We've stayed there 3xs and it feels like our Disney home away from home


----------



## APB513

Mouseaholic!!! said:


> Yes!
> 
> I met my DH here and we were married in 2007.
> 
> He was worth waiting for.



Congrats on finding your Prince Charming!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Sorry I'm late.  
Johnfish, StageTek and Mousecop- Hot or mild??
Beer? Soda? Fruit bar?- wait, that closed at Noon.

Timmy, you better keep these people in line!!!


----------



## can84

Happy Friday!  I hope everyone has great plans for the weekend


ANTSS2001 said:


> _can84_... hows school are you keeping up with   the place.. I mean with shcool work  [/QUOTE}
> 
> It's going! I doubt I'll be taking 5 classes next semester. Don't think the brain was working when I signed up for so many!
> 
> 
> 
> APB513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Johnfish, StageTek and Mousecop
> 
> Your waitress will be with you shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! Beer, wine, magaritas will be up soon!
Click to expand...


----------



## can84

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OK, thread has slowed... new question:
> 
> *What is your "dream" resort?  Which resort is your favorite?*
> 
> 
> 
> My "dream" resort is the Poly.  I would have to like not go to the World for a year in order to save up enough money to stay there, but I will someday.  I have always wanted to.
> 
> My favorite resort is the Boardwalk.  Bobo slide, Jellyrolls, hotdog cart. 'nuff said.



I would love to stay in Concierge at the Yacht Club!

I have another question! Since it's almost dinner time in NY, of course it involves food!  

What one food item do you have to get when you go to Disney? For me, it's a tie between a chocolate eclair from the patisserie in France, and a Mickey Rice Crispie Treat


----------



## APB513

can84 said:


> What one food item do you have to get when you go to Disney?



Tie here also - Dole Whip and a Churro!


----------



## APB513

can84 said:


> Welcome! Beer, wine, magaritas will be up soon!



Make mine a double!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

When I am staying at Pop, I must have the chicken alfredo with tie-dye cheesecake for dessert    I also am addicted to the Original at Earl of Sandwich. Every time I go to DTD I just have to get one!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Mousecop said:


> 54(going on 35)/M/NorthernVirginia MouseCop



you left out ?????????  Never !!!!!!!! Not if I am the bouncer still to this place    

super  even at times I am not talking to you   !!!


and btw TT is now having a grand time at the World yah know !!!


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> you left out ?????????  Never !!!!!!!! Not if I am the bouncer still to this place
> 
> super  even at times I am not talking to you   !!!
> 
> 
> and btw TT is now having a grand time at the World yah know !!!



ANTSS!!!! How are you?


----------



## buena vista

Hi everyone!

Sorry I've been busy lately. Looks like things are still happening around here. That's good .

Farvorite resort.. tough call, but I have a soft spot for OKW. It's home when I'm there. Dream resort/vacation would be a family reunion at one of the Grand Villas at AKL.

Favorite meal when I'm there is the HBD cobb salad. Love it .


----------



## DisneyTN

My dream resort would be Disney's Wilderness Lodge. Have toured the facility, but never stayed there.  That is soon to change.


----------



## acm563

Last but not least....  Been too busy to come on disboards for much more than to try to do a trip report but let me chime in here.....
Stats....Female/VA/30+ (ok...geesh 45)
Enjoying Tracys questions....  
First thing ...... mmmmm......That depends on who I am with, but I start getting excited the moment the bags are thrown in the car and I am headed to whichever airport I decide to fly out of. The excitement continues til the moment the plane lands at MCO, then more and more excitement as I hit the ME desk...If I am with my son we check in at whichever Disney resort we happen to be staying at....(for our upcoming trip this Thursday it will be Port Orleans, Riverside) and once we are checked in we either leave our carry on luggage if we are lucky and our room is ready we go drop things off at the room, then we are headed to the Parks...First stop....ALWAYS HS if I have Genesis with me, if not then its MK for me.....
Favorite Resort, would have to be AK Lodge, although I have never stayed there, followed by Poly. Because we go so often, PoP is my favorite Value Resort, just sad they no longer feature the Lunar Cheesecake....


----------



## acm563

can84 said:


> What one food item do you have to get when you go to Disney? For me, it's a tie between a chocolate eclair from the patisserie in France, and a Mickey Rice Crispie Treat


When they had it of course the lunar cheesecake at PoP, the only other thing that seems to be a constant "we have to have one" is a frozen lemonade at HS, and sweet potato fries at House of Blues in DTD


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> ANTSS!!!! How are you?



Hi !!!  I am off this weekend and getting ready for lunch... it has been raining like there's no tomorrow here in Delco!!!  

Work has been crazy that is why I have not been boucing off the walls here at the Wings and beer Bar.... 

"turning the plug from the HD"  oppsss are you guys watching the World Series... 

My God work has been crazy... since Wednesday we were ask to wear are RED top scrubs!!!  thank God it was free or else I wont be wearing one....  

we have been having hotdogs and stuff free at lunch... since not alot can afford to see the game... the cafeteria is now converted to a nice red and white lounge with TV  

so to sum it all up... life has been good  



acm563 said:


> Last but not least....  Been too busy to come on disboards for much more than to try to do a trip report but let me chime in here.....
> Stats....Female/VA/30+ (ok...geesh 45)
> ....



Ang!!!!!!!!!!!!!  finally about time you found your way here!!!  



DisneyTN said:


> My dream resort would be Disney's Wilderness Lodge. Have toured the facility, but never stayed there.  That is soon to change.




Dont forget to look for ranger Stan... but he is retiring next year... so you really have to do this soon!!!  

Ok.. time to go out for lunch... I heard there's an endless shrimp at Red Lobster... bringing a good book and eating to my heart's (stomach) delight    

*J_D* !!!!  are you OK.. have not seen you lately??!!  come out come out where ever you are !!!!


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> so to sum it all up... life has been good
> 
> 
> 
> Ang!!!!!!!!!!!!!  finally about time you found your way here!!!



Hope you enjoyed your lunch.... and yea, I decided to make an appearance.... 
Trying to get some done, thinking about packing my bag as I have to be up and out the door at 3 am Thursday morning as our flight leaves at 6....Still wondering if G will not notice that the ME tags say Port Orleans....


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> When I am staying at Pop, I must have the chicken alfredo with tie-dye cheesecake for dessert



I have stayed at Pop 3 times and I have never had the tie dyed cheesecake.  I'll have to remember to try it the next time we go.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Sorry I've been busy lately. Looks like things are still happening around here. That's good .
> 
> Farvorite resort.. tough call, but I have a soft spot for OKW. It's home when I'm there. Dream resort/vacation would be a family reunion at one of the Grand Villas at AKL.
> 
> Favorite meal when I'm there is the HBD cobb salad. Love it .



After two great meals and some lamb chops, you still choose the cobb.  Sweet.  That is a great salad.


----------



## APB513

Hi Darcy!  I thought I was the only night owl stalking these boards LOL


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Let Me Tell You Guys 2 Nights At The World Were So Much Fun Cause I Went To Game 2 Of The World Series But The Pop Is The Place To Be Wishes Do Come True Trust Me .


----------



## ANTSS2001

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Let Me Tell You Guys 2 Nights At The World Were So Much Fun Cause I Went To Game 2 Of The World Series But The Pop Is The Place To Be Wishes Do Come True Trust Me .



     Mike did you find your Princess Charming ??? Is that what you are trying to tell us ????  I  am so glad for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Ok, let me see if I can catch up a little. 

Favorite resort is French Quarter, it's quaint and beautiful, and I love it.  My dream resort is AKL with a Savannah view.  I just want to wake up one morning and have my coffee on the balcony and watch the animals.  And my favorite meal, well, I'm not sure, but I know I do love eating in Germany.  Not sure if it's because I'm German and love the whole cultural thing or what, but I do love the food too.

:sigh: I so need a trip there!

And hello to all the new people....


----------



## Forevryoung

Oooooh ooooooh ooooooooh I'm joining in!

24 year old female from Long Island

I would DEFINITELY be game for AC/Foxwoods/Skiing so keep me updated (was there a decision made in the 10 pages I skipped??)


----------



## ANTSS2001

Forevryoung said:


> Oooooh ooooooh ooooooooh I'm joining in!
> 
> 24 year old female from Long Island
> 
> I would DEFINITELY be game for AC/Foxwoods/Skiing so keep me updated (was there a decision made in the 10 pages I skipped??)



 to the Beer and Wings Happy Hour!!!  Glad you came in !!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Ok, let me see if I can catch up a little.
> 
> Favorite resort is French Quarter, it's quaint and beautiful, and I love it.  My dream resort is AKL with a Savannah view.  I just want to wake up one morning and have my coffee on the balcony and watch the animals.  And my favorite meal, well, I'm not sure, but I know I do love eating in Germany.  Not sure if it's because I'm German and love the whole cultural thing or what, but I do love the food too.
> 
> :sigh: I so need a trip there!
> 
> And hello to all the new people....



That is so funny. I am German too and love eating at the Biergarten for the same reasons.. yum yum pretzel rolls.. 
You do sound like you need to schedule a trip down there. My philosophy this year has been "just do it" when it comes to trips.  I bought that AP and will have a total of 5 trips down there in 2008.  My AP expires in May, so who knows what 2009 will bring?


----------



## APB513

Good morning everyone!!!  I hope you all had a great weekend!!



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> My philosophy this year has been "just do it" when it comes to trips.  I bought that AP and will have a total of 5 trips down there in 2008.  My AP expires in May, so who knows what 2009 will bring?



5 trips in one year - that is awesome!!!  

I think that's why I haven't bought an AP.  The temptation would be too great for me to go to WDW waaay more times than I could afford to go


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

5 trips in to Disney in a year!!!    

Tracey- you ARE the queen of Disney!!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> That is so funny. I am German too and love eating at the Biergarten for the same reasons.. yum yum pretzel rolls..
> You do sound like you need to schedule a trip down there. My philosophy this year has been "just do it" when it comes to trips.  I bought that AP and will have a total of 5 trips down there in 2008.  My AP expires in May, so who knows what 2009 will bring?



Tracy, I can't help giggling over the food talk now that you have a weight loss banner. I am proud of you!!! Great job on that and for quitting smoking! It's all good to you!


----------



## buena vista

APB513 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!  I hope you all had a great weekend!!
> 
> 5 trips in one year - that is awesome!!!
> 
> I think that's why I haven't bought an AP.  The temptation would be too great for me to go to WDW waaay more times than I could afford to go



Great weekend, thanks! And I can see the slippery slope of the A/P. I've already used it once, and have trips planned for Dec, and Mar, and will still have 6 months for more use. I have a feeling Soutwest Airlines is gonna send me a birthday card next year.



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> 5 trips in to Disney in a year!!!
> 
> Tracey- you ARE the queen of Disney!!!



She is. The Disney royal family is vast and numerous and Tracy's regal obligations often require her to be at Jelly Rolls and Epcot where her devoted subjects are in attendance. 

MM4M, sending positive thoughts and  for your day!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Tracy, I can't help giggling over the food talk now that you have a weight loss banner. I am proud of you!!! Great job on that and for quitting smoking! It's all good to you!



GO ahead and giggle..lol it is also in my Disney philosophy that the calories in food at WDW don't count! lol


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> After two great meals and some lamb chops, you still choose the cobb.  Sweet.  That is a great salad.



And it's even possible to make a version of it at home, but really nothing beats having it tossed tableside with hollywood caricatures staring at you in envy.


----------



## disneymiss

disneymiss, F, 48, Pennsylvania


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> you left out ?????????  Never !!!!!!!! Not if I am the bouncer still to this place
> 
> super  even at times I am not talking to you   !!!
> 
> 
> and btw TT is now having a grand time at the World yah know !!!



Timmy and Mark did you get my pics from the world.  Had a BLAST...can't wait to go back in December.  

My dream resort is a toss up between AK and WL...I love them both, never stayed there but plan to some day. My favorite resort is POFQ I love the theme and the quietness (the housekeeping is lacking and needs improvement).  Also even through it's not Disney it is on Disney property and that's Shades of Green, the resort reminds me of WL.

My favorite restaurant is Liberty Tree Tavern, the food and staff our awesome.  

Did I answer all the questions or did I miss some.


----------



## momsoftwins

evening all...hope all is well.  checking in to make sure i stay on the list.


----------



## can84

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> GO ahead and giggle..lol it is also in my Disney philosophy that the calories in food at WDW don't count! lol



 It's a well known fact that there are NO calories in Disney food. That's what I tell myself when I'm there.


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneymiss said:


> disneymiss, F, 48, Pennsylvania



Hi neighbor... we are planning a picnic in March in Pa !!!!  Hope you can come!!!  The menu is looking good!!!!!!!!!



ttester9612 said:


> Timmy and Mark did you get my pics from the world.  Had a BLAST...can't wait to go back in December.



yes!!!!   Home!!!!!  I am def'ly going in December!!!  My mom finally agreed to come and visit... so I wont be solo !!!  But I got her in some of the family boards meet... she would really think I am crazy hahahahah



can84 said:


> It's a well known fact that there are NO calories in Disney food. That's what I tell myself when I'm there.




sorry.. I am here now and cleared some PM... ar eyou Ok can85=4 ?? sorry about the full PM


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> That is so funny. I am German too and love eating at the Biergarten for the same reasons.. yum yum pretzel rolls..
> You do sound like you need to schedule a trip down there. My philosophy this year has been "just do it" when it comes to trips.  I bought that AP and will have a total of 5 trips down there in 2008.  My AP expires in May, so who knows what 2009 will bring?



We should take our German selves there to meet one day and have German food!!  I so need a trip to the world.  I notice I've been avoiding the board because I'm getting depressed reading about the trips coming up and I don't think I have one anytime soon.   I renewed my annual pass in June, and haven't used it once since then!!!! It's going to expire before I even use it lol What a waste!!! I used it about 5 times last year. Who knows when I'll use it this year.    I even have a 75.00 credit with Jetblue!!  Who knows, miracles happen.  Well, prince charming hasn't come along....but I'm holding out hope on little miracles at a time.


----------



## bwaite01

Hi, you can add me to the list I'm a single male 25 with no kids, and I love Disney. Fell free to PM me.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Timmy and Mark did you get my pics from the world.  Had a BLAST...can't wait to go back in December.
> 
> My dream resort is a toss up between AK and WL...I love them both, never stayed there but plan to some day. My favorite resort is POFQ I love the theme and the quietness (the housekeeping is lacking and needs improvement).  Also even through it's not Disney it is on Disney property and that's Shades of Green, the resort reminds me of WL.
> 
> My favorite restaurant is Liberty Tree Tavern, the food and staff our awesome.
> 
> Did I answer all the questions or did I miss some.



Welcome home T   Glad you and Mel had a good time


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Timmy and Mark did you get my pics from the world.  Had a BLAST...can't wait to go back in December.
> 
> My dream resort is a toss up between AK and WL...I love them both, never stayed there but plan to some day. My favorite resort is POFQ I love the theme and the quietness (the housekeeping is lacking and needs improvement).  Also even through it's not Disney it is on Disney property and that's Shades of Green, the resort reminds me of WL.
> 
> My favorite restaurant is Liberty Tree Tavern, the food and staff our awesome.
> 
> Did I answer all the questions or did I miss some.



I have to agreee with TT here - dream resort would be AK or WL, did a walk through for WL and OMG now I know how the other half lives  

POFQ was awesome and so quiet.  Food was good too.

LTT was YUMMY! and Kona was yummy from my last trip.  Have not been to many TS resturants yet, but those so far stand out.


----------



## ANTSS2001

bwaite01 said:


> Hi, you can add me to the list I'm a single male 25 with no kids, and I love Disney. Fell free to PM me.



 to the Wings and beer corner..... get comfy... relax.. because ina few minutes... we expect you to spill... 



not the beer of course but everything and anything 'bout you  



PirateMel said:


> I have to agreee with TT here - dream resort would be AK or WL, did a walk through for WL and OMG now I know how the other half lives
> 
> POFQ was awesome and so quiet.  Food was good too.
> 
> LTT was YUMMY! and Kona was yummy from my last trip.  Have not been to many TS resturants yet, but those so far stand out.



Mel   back!!!!!


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> to the Wings and beer corner..... get comfy... relax.. because ina few minutes... we expect you to spill...
> 
> 
> 
> not the beer of course but everything and anything 'bout you
> 
> 
> 
> Mel   back!!!!!



Thank you
Can't say that I was happy to leave sunny FLA, but helped to find out from Sha today that it is cold there too!


----------



## Ilivetogo

PirateMel said:


> Thank you
> Can't say that I was happy to leave sunny FLA, but helped to find out from Sha today that it is cold there too!



Talked to my Mom who still lives on the Gulf coast of Fla ... (about 2 hours from WDW) and she says even up near Tampa tonite should be down around 30 degrees!  Yikes!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Ilivetogo said:


> Talked to my Mom who still lives on the Gulf coast of Fla ... (about 2 hours from WDW) and she says even up near Tampa tonite should be down around 30 degrees!  Yikes!



     wish I am there now!!!  I have never been in WDW when it is cold!!!


----------



## APB513

Good afternoon all!!!  

We went to WDW last Christmas.  I was not prepared for the cold weather.  

One afternoon we decided to ride Splash Mountain.  When we got on, the sun was shining and it was still warm.  When I got off (soaking wet), the sun had gone down and it was about 50 degrees  I walked around wet and freezing until I found a cute sweatshirt to buy at the Pooh shop.


----------



## ANTSS2001

_Life is ten percent what happens to you and ninety percent how you respond to it.

By: Lou Holtz_

10%  = code you get from AP or Visa Card or just a code from WDW

90%  = doing Disney math... making sure you pick up all the OT you can get... you sell stuff on EBAY while you shop for bargains to bring to your next trip... you compromise with husband/wife/kids about everything till you pay off that code you use from the 10% above..


Time at Disney with Friends and Family and Disers... = _PRICELESS !!!_


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> _Life is ten percent what happens to you and ninety percent how you respond to it.
> 
> By: Lou Holtz_
> 
> 10%  = code you get from AP or Visa Card or just a code from WDW
> 
> 90%  = doing Disney math... making sure you pick up all the OT you can get... you sell stuff on EBAY while you shop for bargains to bring to your next trip... you compromise with husband/wife/kids about everything till you pay off that code you use from the 10% above..
> 
> 
> Time at Disney with Friends and Family and Disers... = _PRICELESS !!!_



NICE one!


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> * wish I am there now!!!  I have never been in WDW when it is cold!*!!



Are you NUTS.....


----------



## DisneyTN

I've been to WDW when it's jacket weather, but never cold.


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Are you NUTS.....



TT do you really have to ask that ?? better yet.. do really want me to ANSWER that ???????/  



DisneyTN said:


> I've been to WDW when it's jacket weather, but never cold.






I was there for 24 hours last November.. the 1st time I saw the Castle with its jewels... but I did not get to pay attention about the weather since I was in awe with everything... the castle.. the upgrade at CR and that I have to fly back in 24 hours to get ready for a major surgery!!!   really thought that was the last time I will be seeing the Castle.. My Castle !!!  Thank God I was wrong.... and that is why I am looking forward to go back this Decemebr.... and the best part is I might even have Mom with me


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

ANTSS2001 said:


> _Life is ten percent what happens to you and ninety percent how you respond to it.
> 
> By: Lou Holtz_
> 
> 10%  = code you get from AP or Visa Card or just a code from WDW
> 
> 90%  = doing Disney math... making sure you pick up all the OT you can get... you sell stuff on EBAY while you shop for bargains to bring to your next trip... you compromise with husband/wife/kids about everything till you pay off that code you use from the 10% above..
> 
> 
> Time at Disney with Friends and Family and Disers... = _PRICELESS !!!_


----------



## ANTSS2001

no snow here...  only rain... heavy rains.... that's about it... and we are on flood watch.... thats all we got last winter too.. alot of flod watch


----------



## ANTSS2001

MM4ME !!!  I got your number program already in my cel... as soon as I get a breather.. I will be bugging yah!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

*When it is cold like this what do you feel like doing ????  *"remember rated G answers only"   


Hot cocoa... sit in a corner by the window *perfect if it is snowing* and grab my Tom Clancy Book!!!!   very restful and relaxing and at the same time exciting... you never where Tom is gonna take you !!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hey Timmy, Can't wait to hear from you.  

Hmmm, I live in VT, lots of cold weather here. My 2 favs are to snuggle warm in bed with my electric blanket and to take a long, hot bath...yes, I'm a lazy one!!!


----------



## acm563

Let me start by saying its nice to see Mel and T back  





ANTSS2001 said:


> _Life is ten percent what happens to you and ninety percent how you respond to it.
> 
> By: Lou Holtz_
> 
> 10%  = code you get from AP or Visa Card or just a code from WDW
> 
> 90%  = doing Disney math... making sure you pick up all the OT you can get... you sell stuff on EBAY while you shop for bargains to bring to your next trip... you compromise with husband/wife/kids about everything till you pay off that code you use from the 10% above..
> 
> 
> Time at Disney with Friends and Family and Disers... = _PRICELESS !!!_



Great thought there Timmy  


ANTSS2001 said:


> *When it is cold like this what do you feel like doing ????  *"remember rated G answers only"
> 
> 
> Hot cocoa... sit in a corner by the window *perfect if it is snowing* and grab my Tom Clancy Book!!!!   very restful and relaxing and at the same time exciting... you never where Tom is gonna take you !!!



  Gee (G) you take the fun out of everything ... 
My favorite cold weather "warm fuzzy" thing to do is a nice cup of specialty coffee (made by yours truly since sadly I live in boonies so no Starbucks) and snuggle up in the recliner with a good book and my "blankie" Yes, at 45 I have a blankie....Gosh, I cant believe how old it is but 18 years ago I was working as a private duty nurse and one of my patients was a lady that loved to crochet and she made me a really cute Panda blankie for a new little great niece of mine. I loved it so much I had her make me one, and it has been my comfort blankie ever since. Noone else is allowed to touch it, or cover up with it etc...Its the one and only thing in my life I am selfish with, but it brings me that much comfort, no matter how sad my life is...When the house was on fire, that and the photo albums are what I ran back into the house after.....


----------



## buena vista

ANTSS2001 said:


> *When it is cold like this what do you feel like doing ????  *"remember rated G answers only"
> 
> very restful and relaxing and at the same time exciting... *you never where Tom is gonna take you !!!*



boy if I had a nickel....  sorry Timmy, couldn't resist that one.  

My favorite thing to do when it's raining out is to huddle in my cave and enjoy a classic movie marathon.. maybe open a bottle of a really good cabernet while I'm at it.


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Let me start by saying its nice to see Mel and T back
> 
> Great thought there Timmy
> 
> Gee (G) you take the fun out of everything ...
> My favorite cold weather "warm fuzzy" thing to do is a nice cup of specialty coffee (made by yours truly since sadly I live in boonies so no Starbucks) and snuggle up in the recliner with a good book and my "blankie" Yes, at 45 I have a blankie....Gosh, I cant believe how old it is but 18 years ago I was working as a private duty nurse and one of my patients was a lady that loved to crochet and she made me a really cute Panda blankie for a new little great niece of mine. I loved it so much I had her make me one, and it has been my comfort blankie ever since. Noone else is allowed to touch it, or cover up with it etc...Its the one and only thing in my life I am selfish with, but it brings me that much comfort, no matter how sad my life is...When the house was on fire, that and the photo albums are what I ran back into the house after.....



If I hadn't said it already, it's great to see you posting in these parts again Angy


----------



## goofyfan-12

Since it is snowing here already... (still can't believe that one..) I'll answer...  I am all for hunkering down with a stack of movies, a pot of stew or soup simmering on the stove, some beverages (hot and cold) and a group of good friends to share it all with...

Stay warm everyone...
Goof...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Goofy4Disney-  I will have to let you know the next time DisneyDreams and I do one of our adult getaways to the World!! I think you would make a perfect addition to our little duo of fun.  She is a Pole and loves Biergarten too! LOL It is really hard not to go when you have a couple of friends to split expenses and have a damn good time with!!! 

Tom- Why does it not surprise me that your cold weather favorite activity involves wine?   



My cold weather favorite activity is to sit by a window watching the snow fall, marveling at the beauty of it, and dreading how much work it is going to be to shovel it while hoping and praying that I don't fall down again and break another ankle AGAIN because of the stupid cold white hell that is Niagara Falls.  Why do I live in the freaking snow belt? why?!!?!?!?!?


----------



## buena vista

goofyfan-12 said:


> a pot of stew or soup simmering on the stove, some beverages (hot and cold) and a group of good friends to share it all with...
> 
> Stay warm everyone...
> Goof...



soup/stew!!! good one! 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Goofy4Disney-  I will have to let you know the next time DisneyDreams and I do one of our adult getaways to the World!! I think you would make a perfect addition to our little duo of fun.  She is a Pole and loves Biergarten too! LOL It is really hard not to go when you have a couple of friends to split expenses and have a damn good time with!!!
> 
> Tom- Why does it not surprise me that your cold weather favorite activity involves wine?
> 
> My cold weather favorite activity is to sit by a window watching the snow fall, marveling at the beauty of it, and dreading how much work it is going to be to shovel it while hoping and praying that I don't fall down again and break another ankle AGAIN because of the stupid cold white hell that is Niagara Falls.  Why do I live in the freaking snow belt? why?!!?!?!?!?



What can I say, I like wine.  

I also like how you can begin your favorite activity speech with a beautiful tribute to nature and immediately transition into a diatribe against it.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> soup/stew!!! good one!
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say, I like wine.
> 
> I also like how you can begin your favorite activity speech with a beautiful tribute to nature and immediately transition into a diatribe against it.




Hey, when I think of you, I think sports, wine, Disney... not necessarily in that order!!  LOL And I have mixed feelings towards that crazy schizophrenic nature lady... she annoys me. LOL

I like warm things when it is cold out... warm food, warm drinks, warm bodies...lol nevermind...family board! lol


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey, when I think of you, I think sports, wine, Disney... not necessarily in that order!!  LOL And I have mixed feelings towards that crazy schizophrenic nature lady... she annoys me. LOL
> 
> I like warm things when it is cold out... warm food, warm drinks, warm bodies...lol nevermind...family board! lol


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> *When it is cold like this what do you feel like doing ????  *"remember rated G answers only"
> 
> 
> GO TO SUNNY FLORIDA
> 
> If not curl up with my Disney blanket and a good book. Brrrrrr - may see some of that four letter word here tonight - YUCK!


----------



## bwaite01

ANTSS2001 said:


> to the Wings and beer corner..... get comfy... relax.. because ina few minutes... we expect you to spill...
> not the beer of course but everything and anything 'bout you
> QUOTE]
> These wings and beer will be complementary, right?


----------



## ttester9612

When the weather outside is frightful, I like to cook a pot of stew and then snuggle up with a warm blanket, drinking hot cocoa and reading a good book or watch some good movies or what has been recorded on my DVR .


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> boy if I had a nickel....  sorry Timmy, couldn't resist that one.
> 
> My favorite thing to do when it's raining out is to huddle in my cave and enjoy a classic movie marathon.. maybe open a bottle of a really good cabernet while I'm at it.



Yes, the cabernet is a must in this scenario.  Though since I have a fireplace, I would have a log burning as well. 

Hello everyone, back from a quick jaunt down to the "Land" with the Big Guys.  Good to "see" everyone again and welcome back to those back from trips.


----------



## Forevryoung

I wanna plan a trip to Disney too!!!! We did Disney in the cold (last Jan) and it was kinda not as much fun. Hats, gloves, scarves, and many layers!  

When it's chilly out I like to light a fire in the fire place and curl up with a quilt and a good book.


----------



## connorsmom911

Ok, add me to the list too please!  I can't always keep up with the boards, but I'm never very far away in spirit!!

Tracey/F/37 from Canada

Thanks!


----------



## APB513

I am not a fan of cold weather.  I was born in California, moved to MI almost 30 years ago and I'm still not used to the weather  

I would love to move to Florida.  Until then, when it's cold outside, I usually curl up in my blanket and watch some TV.


----------



## OlyWaguy

Some late nights in Juneau, Alaska you will find most of the town (except Sarah Palin) x-country skiing on the frozen Mendenhall Lake (just below the glacier). You could strap on your skis and headlamp and cruise around with friends and watch the Northern Lights come out if you were lucky enough to get a clear night. 

Ahhhh. Those were the days when hot chocolate tasted just a little bit better. That's how to spend a cold night.


----------



## APB513

connorsmom911 said:


> Ok, add me to the list too please!  I can't always keep up with the boards, but I'm never very far away in spirit!!
> 
> Tracey/F/37 from Canada
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Tracey!  I'm a single mom of two boys - ages 20 & 15.  What part of Canada are you from?


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> *When it is cold like this what do you feel like doing ????  *"remember rated G answers only"
> 
> 
> Hot cocoa... sit in a corner by the window *perfect if it is snowing* and grab my Tom Clancy Book!!!!   very restful and relaxing and at the same time exciting... you never where Tom is gonna take you !!!



Hmmm...put on my Tigger slippers, have a cup of tea, and read a book


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Goofy4Disney-  I will have to let you know the next time DisneyDreams and I do one of our adult getaways to the World!! I think you would make a perfect addition to our little duo of fun.  She is a Pole and loves Biergarten too! LOL It is really hard not to go when you have a couple of friends to split expenses and have a damn good time with!!!



I'm so there.   I guarantee, there would be non-stop laughs.   A Pole and two Germans? C'mon....what's not funny 'bout that? There's gotta be a joke about that somewhere!

"So a Polish girl and two German girls walk into Biergarten.........."


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Goofy4Disney! said:


> I'm so there.   I guarantee, there would be non-stop laughs.   A Pole and two Germans? C'mon....what's not funny 'bout that? There's gotta be a joke about that somewhere!
> 
> "So a Polish girl and two German girls walk into Biergarten.........."


Hahaha add in the fact that we would be 2 blondes and a brunette and we have some major potential for a funny. lol 
Hey Tom, I'm sure you can whip a joke out of that.... lol


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> If I hadn't said it already, it's great to see you posting in these parts again Angy


Thanks (((HUGS)))



goofyfan-12 said:


> Since it is snowing here already... (still can't believe that one..) I'll answer...  I am all for hunkering down with a stack of movies, a pot of stew or soup simmering on the stove, some beverages (hot and cold) and a group of good friends to share it all with...
> 
> Stay warm everyone...
> Goof...



You inspired me to make a pot of chili last night..... 

I hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday and GUESS WHO'S OFF TO THE WORLD TOMORROW MORNING AT 6am.......???????????  

A friend of mine is going down there for a boat and decided to make it this weekend so he can join us for a day so I am hoping that will be fun and then I know someone else who has a SURPRISE visit.... 

Have a great remainder of your week and try to stay warm.............


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha add in the fact that we would be 2 blondes and a brunette and we have some major potential for a funny. lol
> Hey Tom, I'm sure you can whip a joke out of that.... lol



I probably could, but I'm guessing if this scenario actually plays itself out, it would turn into something funnier than anything I could come up with.


----------



## APB513

Good morning all!!  Happy Hump day!!!


----------



## NH_Bubba

ANTSS2001 said:


> *When it is cold like this what do you feel like doing ????  *"remember rated G answers only"
> 
> 
> Hot cocoa... sit in a corner by the window *perfect if it is snowing* and grab my Tom Clancy Book!!!!   very restful and relaxing and at the same time exciting... you never where Tom is gonna take you !!!



Hey Timmy, I'd have to go with Kicking back in front of the wood stove with a Irish Coffee and just watch the fire.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Thanks (((HUGS)))
> 
> 
> 
> You inspired me to make a pot of chili last night.....
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday and GUESS WHO'S OFF TO THE WORLD TOMORROW MORNING AT 6am.......???????????
> 
> A friend of mine is going down there for a boat and decided to make it this weekend so he can join us for a day so I am hoping that will be fun and then I know someone else who has a SURPRISE visit....
> 
> Have a great remainder of your week and try to stay warm.............



Yay for surprises!!!!! yay!!! LOLOLOL 



buena vista said:


> I probably could, but I'm guessing if this scenario actually plays itself out, it would turn into something funnier than anything I could come up with.


This is very true.  
AP discounts are out for the beginning of the year.....hmmm January may be a good.....


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay for surprises!!!!! yay!!! LOLOLOL
> 
> 
> .....



 and believe it or not it is before midnight and my luggage just now got packed....  I am getting better at it...hahah...but only because Genesis has called me 3 times now to yell at me for not having my bags packed as his has ben packed for 2 days! Now THAT, is a record for him, but then he is really excited as this will be the first MNSSHP   I am wondering how far I can take HIS surprise , will he notice the ME tag? or can I keep it going all the way to POR??? I am trying to come up with what fib can I tell him convincingly enough for him to not realize it til we are actually at POR..... Normally, I can convince him of anything I want (because after all I am Mom, and would I lie????? ) so we shall see.......


----------



## DisneyTN

Good afternoon everyone.

Need a clever Halloween costume idea.  I'm working at the hotel Halloween night, but we can dress up.  Thinking about going as one of those creepy bell-hops from ToT.


----------



## ANTSS2001

NH_Bubba said:


> Hey Timmy, I'd have to go with Kicking back in front of the wood stove with a Irish Coffee and just watch the fire.



Bart!!!  LTNC!!!  hope all is well... any luck with December bookings ???


----------



## APB513

DisneyTN said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> Need a clever Halloween costume idea.  I'm working at the hotel Halloween night, but we can dress up.  Thinking about going as one of those creepy bell-hops from ToT.



That sounds perfect "Your elevator is waiting..." (insert evil laugh  )


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

DisneyTN said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> Need a clever Halloween costume idea.  I'm working at the hotel Halloween night, but we can dress up.  Thinking about going as one of those creepy bell-hops from ToT.




I couldn't stay at your hotel...I'm a wimp...I see the bell hop from TOT and run in the other direction.


----------



## can84

DisneyTN said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> Need a clever Halloween costume idea.  I'm working at the hotel Halloween night, but we can dress up.  Thinking about going as one of those creepy bell-hops from ToT.



That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## MATTERHORN

DisneyTN said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> 
> Need a clever Halloween costume idea.  I'm working at the hotel Halloween night, but we can dress up.  Thinking about going as one of those creepy bell-hops from ToT.



Good idea, that would be fun! But I still think you should go as Steve!!!  

Andrea


----------



## connorsmom911

APB513 said:


> Hi Tracey!  I'm a single mom of two boys - ages 20 & 15.  What part of Canada are you from?



Hey there, I'm in Kitchener, ON...about an hour west of Toronto, about 2 hours from Buffalo.


----------



## APB513

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey there, I'm in Kitchener, ON...about an hour west of Toronto, about 2 hours from Buffalo.



OK.  I work in downtown Detroit which is across the street from the tunnel Windsor. 

I've been to Toronto once (when I was in high school).  It was a very nice city.


----------



## connorsmom911

APB513 said:


> OK.  I work in downtown Detroit which is across the street from the tunnel Windsor.
> 
> I've been to Toronto once (when I was in high school).  It was a very nice city.



Windsor/Detroit is a little bit further for me...about 3-4 hours.  I do try to go away with my mom to Traverse City, MI every year for a getaway, but we cross at Sarnia/Port Huron. 

Toronto is ok...I used to live/work there a number of years ago (fond memories), and my ex still works there (not so fond memories).  It's gotten a little "big and scary" for my taste, but it's nice to visit every once in a while.


----------



## ahoff

The weather did turn cool but it was still shorts weather at DW as far as I was concerned!  I did notice the lifeguards all wearing jackets and only a few people in the pool.  No line for Splash Mountain or Kali either.  Wish I could have stayed longer.  Had a very nice time, spent an EMH with Patty, Jill and Shawn.  Went on a KTTK tour and had my first Dole Whip.  Still have 4 1/2 months left on my AP.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> The weather did turn cool but it was still shorts weather at DW as far as I was concerned!  I did notice the lifeguards all wearing jackets and only a few people in the pool.  No line for Splash Mountain or Kali either.  Wish I could have stayed longer.  Had a very nice time, spent an EMH with Patty, Jill and Shawn.  Went on a KTTK tour and had my first Dole Whip.  Still have 4 1/2 months left on my AP.



Sounds like you had a good time.  Now you need to hurry up and plan another trip before the AP expires. . .lol.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Auggie!! Sounds like you had a great trip!!!  Lots of life left in that AP if you ask me!!!  
Tawney rented the new Tinker Bell movie last night, and I LOVED it!!!  I actually kept it an extra day because I missed the end to go to water aerobics class...lol So that got me thinking of a new question...

*What is your favorite Disney movie of all time?*


Mine is Snow White...it is such a classic, with darkness and love... love love love it!


----------



## APB513

Good morning everyone!



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> *What is your favorite Disney movie of all time?*



It's hard to pick one.  But I would have to say that "Finding Nemo" is my favorite.  I love the story between Marlin and Nemo.  And how could you not love Dory.. "Just keep swimming, just keep swimming, swimming, swimming"


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Auggie!! Sounds like you had a great trip!!!  Lots of life left in that AP if you ask me!!!
> Tawney rented the new Tinker Bell movie last night, and I LOVED it!!!  I actually kept it an extra day because I missed the end to go to water aerobics class...lol So that got me thinking of a new question...
> 
> *What is your favorite Disney movie of all time?*
> 
> 
> Mine is Snow White...it is such a classic, with darkness and love... love love love it!



I have to pick one?. . .shucks. . .that's hard.

Okay, classic disney I love Snow White and Cinderella.  New Disney I love Cars and Enchanted.  

I could change my mind in 5 minutes so I better sign off now. . .


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I pick Cinderella, it's the first movie I saw and I fell in love!
I want to be Cinderella...ok, maybe not the servant Cinderella, but the Princess Cinderella!


----------



## NH_Bubba

ANTSS2001 said:


> Bart!!!  LTNC!!!  hope all is well... any luck with December bookings ???



I haven't checked since last week but I haven't seen anything open up. Starting to really get discouraged . I've got the Buena Vista Spa booked for the 8th to the 15th but still hoping something else will open up.

Oops Completely Forgot! Congrats to all the Phillies Fans for the Big win last night.


----------



## Ilivetogo

NH_Bubba said:


> I haven't checked since last week but I haven't seen anything open up. Starting to really get discouraged . I've got the Buena Vista Spa booked for the 8th to the 15th but still hoping something else will open up.
> 
> Oops Completely Forgot! Congrats to all the Phillies Fans for the Big win last night.



THANK YOU!!  WOO HOO!


----------



## StageTek

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> *What is your favorite Disney movie of all time?*
> 
> 
> Mine is Snow White...it is such a classic, with darkness and love... love love love it!


<------------ I'll give you all a hint....
<------------


----------



## APB513

StageTek said:


> <------------ I'll give you all a hint....
> <------------



uh Pinocchio?


----------



## DisneyTN

MATTERHORN said:


> Good idea, that would be fun! But I still think you should go as Steve!!!


 Every guest will receive one complimentary handy-dandy notebook with their room key.



StageTek said:


> <------------ I'll give you all a hint....
> <------------


Is the umbrella a hint?  
I'll guess _The Emperor's New Groove_


----------



## Ilivetogo

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> *What is your favorite Disney movie of all time?*
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I've got to say the Pirates series.   Fantastic.
> 
> But also a little Toy Story too.  I always felt that inanimate objects had feelings .... thus the toys coming to life and knowing what went on all the time.  But then, I cry at sappy commercials too.  I'm a softie.


----------



## goofyfan-12

Favorite Disney movie....  that is tough...

Live Action - I have to go with Mary Poppins...  Julie Andrews and Dick VD (strange, but the board gods won't let me spell out his last name...) were awesome and the technical effects were great...

Animated - hands down I have to go with Cinderella... classic story, but with Disney's touch...  besides, how can you not love the mice?  They are too funny....

OK - I am down to all of about 32 days until my trip....  8 days at SSR... I am soooo excited.... 

Goof

Of course, I find it ironic that I am travelling like 1200 miles to stay in a resort that is themed around something I live all of about 40 miles from...


----------



## StageTek

APB513 said:


> uh Pinocchio?


Uhhhh......
No.



DisneyTN said:


> Is the umbrella a hint?
> I'll guess _The Emperor's New Groove_


<stomping foot>
Nuh uh!

Play right or I'm leaving......


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

StageTek said:


> Uhhhh......
> No.
> 
> 
> <stomping foot>
> Nuh uh!
> 
> Play right or I'm leaving......




 


I just want to give honorable mention to Peter Pan right behind Snow White... and my favorite recent movie is Toy Story 2.... best animated/live action has to go to the one and only *Mary Poppins*  but let me tell you, Who Framed Roger Rabbit, was close for second place in this category!! (not a traditional "Disney movie, but it was released by a Disney owned production company..lol ) And well lets just say that thank God, Space Jam was totally Warner Brothers and not Disney at all....lol





* Caution, this post contains sarcasm, the writer is fully aware that there is no comparison between a classic like Mary Poppins, and a crap movie like Space Jam.  I apologize for any confusion this may have caused.


----------



## ttester9612

StageTek said:


> <------------ I'll give you all a hint....
> <------------



uh uh I know.... 

Live Action it would be Mary Poppins for me... 

Animated....what can I say....Beauty and the Beast all the way.....


----------



## APB513

StageTek said:


> Uhhhh......
> No.
> 
> 
> <stomping foot>
> Nuh uh!
> 
> Play right or I'm leaving......




I know, I know...it's supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> * Caution, this post contains sarcasm, the writer is fully aware that there is no comparison between a classic like Mary Poppins, and a crap movie like Space Jam.  I apologize for any confusion this may have caused.



We now return you to your regularly scheduled program


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Still single the Phillies won the World Series was my wish coming true I followed the rules of wishes and it became a reality new pics coming real soon


----------



## can84

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> *What is your favorite Disney movie of all time?*
> 
> 
> Mine is Snow White...it is such a classic, with darkness and love... love love love it!



The first one I remember seeing is Robin Hood, so I have to go with that one 

But I do love Beauty & the Beast too . . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Still single the Phillies won the World Series was my wish coming true I followed the rules of wishes and it became a reality new pics coming real soon



Congrats on the Phillies win!


----------



## StageTek

ttester9612 said:


> uh uh I know....
> 
> Live Action it would be Mary Poppins for me...
> 
> Animated....what can I say....Beauty and the Beast all the way.....



I'm with you on that!

I love Beauty and the Beast. I worked as a stagehand for the Los
 Angeles production. Three and a half years, eight shows a week,
 1,244 performances and I never got tired of it.


----------



## JeffGoldblum

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> *What is your favorite Disney movie of all time?*
> 
> 
> Mine is Snow White...it is such a classic, with darkness and love... love love love it!



I haven't seen that in a loooong time. I have to rewatch it soon.

My fav is Alice in Wonderland!


----------



## goofyfan-12

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Still single the Phillies won the World Series was my wish coming true I followed the rules of wishes and it became a reality new pics coming real soon



Congrats on the win!!!

Goof


----------



## DisneyTN

goofyfan-12 said:


> Congrats on the win!!!
> 
> Goof



Yes, congrats to all our Phillie fans.  Great season.


----------



## Ilivetogo

DisneyTN said:


> Yes, congrats to all our Phillie fans.  Great season.



THANKS!!  We're all SOO excited around here!  It's been 28 years   waiting for it you know!  Our parade is going on right now!!  There's an incredibly massive number of people there.


----------



## can84

Hope everyone gets lots of treats today!


----------



## ttester9612

StageTek said:


> I'm with you on that!
> 
> I love Beauty and the Beast. I worked as a stagehand for the Los
> Angeles production. Three and a half years, eight shows a week,
> 1,244 performances and I never got tired of it.



That is awesome, you have such a cool job. I did see the live B&TB when it was in Washington, DC. I love watching the short version at HS every time I'm there. Was hoping to see Mary Poppins in NYC but not sure when I'll find the time.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I've never been married.  My experience with Darcy's advice to stop looking is that sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.  I found my first girlfriend on AOL, friends at work set me up with my second, and I found my third and last girlfriend through a local offline dating service.  Each relationship has been progressively shorter.  My last girlfriend, Ingrid, and I met November 14, 2007 and broke up June 11, 2008 when I told her that I wanted to "date around".  I haven't had a date since, which leads me to believe that I am either commitmentphobic or not good boyfriend material.

Jim


----------



## wonderlanne

JeffGoldblum said:


> I haven't seen that in a loooong time. I have to rewatch it soon.
> 
> My fav is Alice in Wonderland!




me too.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've never been married.  My experience with Darcy's advice to stop looking is that sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.  I found my first girlfriend on AOL, friends at work set me up with my second, and I found my third and last girlfriend through a local offline dating service.  Each relationship has been progressively shorter.  My last girlfriend, Ingrid, and I met November 14, 2007 and broke up June 11, 2008 when I told her that I wanted to "date around".  I haven't had a date since, which leads me to believe that I am either commitmentphobic or not good boyfriend material.
> 
> Jim



Jim!!!!!


----------



## momsoftwins

evening all...well i hope everyone is good.  just wanted to check in and say hello


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

When is the big meet here on the Northeast side of the Usa?


----------



## figment52

connorsmom911 said:


> Windsor/Detroit is a little bit further for me...about 3-4 hours. I do try to go away with my mom to Traverse City, MI every year for a getaway, but we cross at Sarnia/Port Huron.
> 
> Toronto is ok...I used to live/work there a number of years ago (fond memories), and my ex still works there (not so fond memories). It's gotten a little "big and scary" for my taste, but it's nice to visit every once in a while.


 
I just popped on here and saw this - I grew up in Port Huron.   I always get excited if I see it in mentioned.   

Now I'll go read the rest of the thread and get caught up to you guys.


----------



## APB513

lovemickeyshouse said:


> When is the big meet here on the Northeast side of the Usa?



Congrats on the Phillies winning the World Series!!!


----------



## JLTraveling

May I join you guys and gals?  Lisa/32/no kids/based in Orlando but usually traveling (travel writer)


----------



## APB513

JLTraveling said:


> May I join you guys and gals?  Lisa/32/no kids/based in Orlando but usually traveling (travel writer)



Welcome Lisa!!!  Wow, a travel writer!  That sounds so exciting.  What has been your favorite place to visit?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

JLTraveling said:


> May I join you guys and gals?  Lisa/32/no kids/based in Orlando but usually traveling (travel writer)




Can we say, "DREAM JOB!!!!"


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Adding a question for this thread to keep it going since Tracy is out of town...(Hope you don't mind)

What is your favorite souvenir to bring back for friends/ family from WDW?

Mine is keychains...Thankfully no-one in my family has a really funky name, except for me, I can't find RoseAnne on anything!!!!


----------



## Ilivetogo

We brought back some very cute Mickey earrings for my DS7s teacher for Christmas.   Turns out she was a Disney fan (we didn't even know that) and she loved 'em!  ha!  We're going for Christmas week again this year and will most likely do the same thing for this years' teacher.  hee hee


----------



## buena vista

just catching up on things around here 

favorite disney movie: Mary Poppins, hands down. Aside from the fact that Dick VanDyke has perhaps the worst cockney accent in film history, his fabulous Bert, elder Mr. Dawes, and the dance sequences with the penguins and the chimney sweeps are just classic. Fabulous stuff.

favorite souvenirs: memories .. seriously, I don't usually buy "stuff" when I'm there. I bought a heavy woolen blanket in "Mexico" just before Illuminations one January when it was cold, but you'd never know I got it at WDW just by looking at it... certainly not now that Cleo has claimed it as her own.

For gifts, usually the nephews get something from there, but no consistency in that either.. usually just the latest film related thing.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

APB513 said:


> Congrats on the Phillies winning the World Series!!!



Thank you


----------



## JeffGoldblum

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Adding a question for this thread to keep it going since Tracy is out of town...(Hope you don't mind)
> 
> What is your favorite souvenir to bring back for friends/ family from WDW?
> 
> Mine is keychains...Thankfully no-one in my family has a really funky name, except for me, I can't find RoseAnne on anything!!!!



Magnets always work, as does food. My mom loves when i bring home some fudge or something from the MK!


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> What is your favorite souvenir to bring back for friends/ family from WDW?



My favorite souvenir to bring home from any trip is a refrigerator magnet.  I have magnets from every trip I've ever taken (including non-Disney trips).

My favorite WDW magnet has a picture of Walt standing on Main Street looking down at Mickey Mouse.  It's so cute.


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> My favorite souvenir to bring home from any trip is a refrigerator magnet.  I have magnets from every trip I've ever taken (including non-Disney trips).
> 
> My favorite WDW magnet has a picture of Walt standing on Main Street looking down at Mickey Mouse.  It's so cute.



That's what I collect, the magnets. . .I love them.  I also have a pin collection but I only pin collect when I am with my son. . .cause we have a system.  If I end up with a pin he wants, he will work to find a pin I want and then we trade. . .lol.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> That's what I collect, the magnets. . .I love them.  I also have a pin collection but I only pin collect when I am with my son. . .cause we have a system.  If I end up with a pin he wants, he will work to find a pin I want and then we trade. . .lol.



I never got into pin trading.  Although it looks like fun.

I did buy a 2008 Mickey Snowglobe in 2007 as inspiration for a trip in 2008.  It worked cause we went back to WDW this past August  

I was looking for a 2009 snowglobe but I couldn't find one.  I would love to buy one with the year of each of my trips as a memento.


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> I never got into pin trading.  Although it looks like fun.
> 
> I did buy a 2008 Mickey Snowglobe in 2007 as inspiration for a trip in 2008.  It worked cause we went back to WDW this past August
> 
> I was looking for a 2009 snowglobe but I couldn't find one.  I would love to buy one with the year of each of my trips as a memento.



I would have never gotten into pin trading but my 15 1/2 year old (yes, my teenager) got me hooked.  Its his fault I tell ya. . .lol.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> I would have never gotten into pin trading but my 15 1/2 year old (yes, my teenager) got me hooked.  Its his fault I tell ya. . .lol.



Those darned kids


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> Those darned kids



I can totally see my son applying to the college program.  He is just one of those DISNEY kids. . .lol. Hey, if he works the college program does that mean mom can get discount rooms and free passes. . .lol?


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> I can totally see my son applying to the college program.  He is just one of those DISNEY kids. . .lol. Hey, if he works the college program does that mean mom can get discount rooms and free passes. . .lol?



I have been trying to convince my kids to go work for Disney.  In case it doesn't work out for me, I can live through them


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> I have been trying to convince my kids to go work for Disney.  In case it doesn't work out for me, I can live through them



I worked as a character in my junior and senior year of high school during the summers and holidays.  I LOVED it.  The perks then were AWESOME.  I understand they are not as great now.  But then there was not WDW.  Only Disneyland Park and in Florida we had Magic Kingdom.  (late 70s).  Epcot was on the drawing board but did not come into existence till 1982.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> I worked as a character in my junior and senior year of high school during the summers and holidays.  I LOVED it.  The perks then were AWESOME.  I understand they are not as great now.  But then there was not WDW.  Only Disneyland Park and in Florida we had Magic Kingdom.  (late 70s).  Epcot was on the drawing board but did not come into existence till 1982.



Wow!  Working for Disney seems like it would be soooo cool.  If you don't mind me asking, which character were you?


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> Wow!  Working for Disney seems like it would be soooo cool.  If you don't mind me asking, which character were you?



Well, I wasn't a princess. . .lol.  I played Doc.  Snow White was a popular character then.  I wasn't quite tall enough to do princess work but was a perfect 5'4" for Doc. . .I have grown an inch since then and now I am the stasis zone. . .no character work for people 5'5". . .plus I am old now. . .so my dreams of being a disney character when I am retired will have to wait till things change. . .maybe I'll drive a main street vehicle. . .lol.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I wasn't a princess. . .lol.  I played Doc.  Snow White was a popular character then.  I wasn't quite tall enough to do princess work but was a perfect 5'4" for Doc. . .I have grown an inch since then and now I am the stasis zone. . .no character work for people 5'5". . .plus I am old now. . .so my dreams of being a disney character when I am retired will have to wait till things change. . .maybe I'll drive a main street vehicle. . .lol.



That is so amazing to have had that experience.  

I dream of going to work for Disney.  I hope to be able to work for Disney within the next five years.


----------



## ahoff

Just got back from spending an afternoon in NYC, was in the audience of Late Night with Conan.  I know some of you are in bed early but if you are up watching you might catch a glimpse, I am a few rows behind the trumpet player.

There was a time when we would buy small figurines but that was when there was a 'we'.  We also bought pins, and I still do for special events such as SWW or holidays, such as just buying the 2008 Halloween pin.  I was also looking at snow globes, but there was a sign near them saying there would be a problem carrying them onto the plane.  

Cool you used to work there Darcy, during my recent trip I was talking to a cast member that was from a few towns away, and he gave me the names of some people that do the work I do.  Though driving the monorail looks kind of neat.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Just got back from spending an afternoon in NYC, was in the audience of Late Night with Conan.  I know some of you are in bed early but if you are up watching you might catch a glimpse, I am a few rows behind the trumpet player.
> 
> There was a time when we would buy small figurines but that was when there was a 'we'.  We also bought pins, and I still do for special events such as SWW or holidays, such as just buying the 2008 Halloween pin.  I was also looking at snow globes, but there was a sign near them saying there would be a problem carrying them onto the plane.
> 
> Cool you used to work there Darcy, during my recent trip I was talking to a cast member that was from a few towns away, and he gave me the names of some people that do the work I do.  Though driving the monorail looks kind of neat.



Honestly Augie, it could have been a mcdonalds job as it was so long ago. . .I played Doc in parades and would occasionally do meet and greets. . .In the 70s we would travel as 7 with Snow. . .Cinderella and Sleeping Beauty were the only other princesses then and their princes were not a part of the picture.  That is a later evolution

Oh and I have several hours before late night with conan. . .gotta watch now. . .


----------



## can84

Just presented a group project for one of my classes. I think it went really well, and now I have nothing due for 3 whole days!  



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Adding a question for this thread to keep it going since Tracy is out of town...(Hope you don't mind)
> 
> What is your favorite souvenir to bring back for friends/ family from WDW?
> 
> Mine is keychains...Thankfully no-one in my family has a really funky name, except for me, I can't find RoseAnne on anything!!!!



I usually end up bringing back some chocolate covered mickey pretzels
(hmm . . .I'm starting to notice I have some kind of food thing going on)  



nurse.darcy said:


> I worked as a character in my junior and senior year of high school during the summers and holidays.  I LOVED it.  The perks then were AWESOME.  I understand they are not as great now.  But then there was not WDW.  Only Disneyland Park and in Florida we had Magic Kingdom.  (late 70s).  Epcot was on the drawing board but did not come into existence till 1982.



That's so cool!  It sounds like it was so much fun 



ahoff said:


> Just got back from spending an afternoon in NYC, was in the audience of Late Night with Conan.  I know some of you are in bed early but if you are up watching you might catch a glimpse, I am a few rows behind the trumpet player.



I'll have to make sure I stay up to watch!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Dang, I still have an hour before I can watch Conan


----------



## ttester9612

I have to say that I like to collect the "Mickey's Really Swell Coffee" ceramics.  I have the coffee canister, 1 blue coffee cup and the Sugar and Creamer set (I love the colors). I also have to buy the coffee to bring home, I collect those canisters to, their good to store stuff in


----------



## Ragnrok23

HI everyone 

30 year old male from Mass here.  Currently separated which leaves me no one to go to Disney with  

My favorite Disney resort would probably be WL- really want to stay there for christmas one year

My dream resort is the Boardwalk

My favorite disney movie would probably be Toy Story

The 1st thing I do when I get to WDW, (assuming I take the first flight out of Providence)  would be to go the MK, get a hot dog from Casey's and soak it all in before I start my adventure.

Has any decision been made about Foxwoods?

Here is a pic for all to enjoy


----------



## Trinitys Ghost

Hey there!  Sorry to hear about your separation, but I hope time will heal yah (along with trips to WDW and whatever else helps).

I think there are alot of folks down here who will join yah if 'n when you head down (whenever that may be).  I haven't joined up on a DisMeet yet, but alot of locals and non-locals seem to meet through that and have lots of fun experiences they share here.

And hey..I'm here too! (shameless plug)


----------



## Ragnrok23

Trinitys Ghost said:


> Hey there!  Sorry to hear about your separation, but I hope time will heal yah (along with trips to WDW and whatever else helps).
> 
> I think there are alot of folks down here who will join yah if 'n when you head down (whenever that may be).  I haven't joined up on a DisMeet yet, but alot of locals and non-locals seem to meet through that and have lots of fun experiences they share here.
> 
> And hey..I'm here too! (shameless plug)



Thanks!  Yeah, I just take it day by day.  It does seem to get better with each passing day

I almost took a solo trip in Dec when they offered free dining, but decided against it.  If they do it agin in 2009 for x-mas time I am there ($$$ pending  )


----------



## Ragnrok23

Did I scare everyone away? 

You all seemed like such a chatty bunch before I came


----------



## Sha

it comes and goes in randomness 

you didnt break the thread 

there are a couple others to try though (one will be this thread in the list below)

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1798056

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1971336

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1898128

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1973797

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1895860

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785352

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1802106

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I'm still here, been pretty busy, so I apologize.
I am known as the "waitress" for this site...Please make yourself at home. I believe there is a complete list of members on page 9, but I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong. If you are in the New England area...we are planning a Dis Meet at Foxwoods Casino on 01.17 and 18th. Buena Vista (Tom) has a list of people who are interested. I think there are about 9 of us going to meet others on this site who are Disney freaks.
Ok, now is there anything else I can get anyone? I need to do a good job because my boss ANTSS2001 (Timmy) will fire me if I keep slacking off...
(smooches to you Timmy, and I miss posting with you girl. I kep trying to pm you- but it gets kicked out because you already have SOOOO many pm's)


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I'm still here, been pretty busy, so I apologize.
> I am known as the "waitress" for this site...Please make yourself at home. I believe there is a complete list of members on page 9, but I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong. If you are in the New England area...we are planning a Dis Meet at Foxwoods Casino on 01.17 and 18th. Buena Vista (Tom) has a list of people who are interested. I think there are about 9 of us going to meet others on this site who are Disney freaks.
> Ok, now is there anything else I can get anyone? I need to do a good job because my boss ANTSS2001 (Timmy) will fire me if I keep slacking off...
> (smooches to you Timmy, and I miss posting with you girl. I kep trying to pm you- but it gets kicked out because you already have SOOOO many pm's)



That's right- Where is my hot wings and beer? 

I did PM Tom the other day, still waiting to hear back


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Well, you didn't tell me how you like them...Hot, medium, mild? Ranch or Blue Cheese? I see you already have the beer- so that should hold you off for a bit...


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Well, you didn't tell me how you like them...Hot, medium, mild? Ranch or Blue Cheese? I see you already have the beer- so that should hold you off for a bit...



Hot, they're not good unless I'm sweating   

And I'll take a side of blue cheese please


----------



## Carrieannew

*Hello Everyone  

Havent posted in awhile. But figured heck why not. 

Single 29 year old single mom from Connecticut. AP expires in Feb (total bummer). Have had a year of memorible trips to WDW. Met great people. Feel in love and got my heart broke but ready to try again. 

Dont really post as much for many reasons but mostly just busy. Between working both jobs and school and my daughter I keep pretty busy. 

Hope all is well. I would be interested in the Foxwoods meet as well.*


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Ragnrok23 said:


> HI everyone
> 
> 30 year old male from Mass here.  Currently separated which leaves me no one to go to Disney with
> 
> My favorite Disney resort would probably be WL- really want to stay there for christmas one year
> 
> My dream resort is the Boardwalk
> 
> My favorite disney movie would probably be Toy Story
> 
> The 1st thing I do when I get to WDW, (assuming I take the first flight out of Providence)  would be to go the MK, get a hot dog from Casey's and soak it all in before I start my adventure.
> 
> Has any decision been made about Foxwoods?
> 
> Here is a pic for all to enjoy




Same exact thing I have to do on my first day!!!  And I don't even care for hot dogs!!  Just something about sitting outside, eating that hot dog and really soaking in the fact that you're there!  I thought I was the only one lol


----------



## acm563

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRACY (JADEDBEAUTY)


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> *Hello Everyone
> 
> Havent posted in awhile. But figured heck why not.
> 
> Single 29 year old single mom from Connecticut. AP expires in Feb (total bummer). Have had a year of memorible trips to WDW. Met great people. Feel in love and got my heart broke but ready to try again.
> 
> Dont really post as much for many reasons but mostly just busy. Between working both jobs and school and my daughter I keep pretty busy.
> 
> Hope all is well. I would be interested in the Foxwoods meet as well.*



CARRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   lol and wow only 27 more days....YAY!!!!!!!


I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Happy Birthday Tracy!!!

CarrieAnne- you can send a PM to Buena Vista (Tom), he is running the list for Foxwoods!


----------



## Ragnrok23

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Same exact thing I have to do on my first day!!!  And I don't even care for hot dogs!!  Just something about sitting outside, eating that hot dog and really soaking in the fact that you're there!  I thought I was the only one lol



Yeah- my old boss told me that's what he usually does, so i tried it once and thought it was a great way to start the vacation

Must be a New England thing

Happy Birthday Tracy


----------



## buena vista

Hi Everyone!

First things first - Happy Birthday Tracy!!!  Mickey wishes you the best, today and always!  

Jina, Angy, Carrie, great to see you around these friendly parts. Busy times for me and I'm sure many others in this economy. I don't know anyone who isn't struggling in some way. It's keeping me mostly out of trouble though.

Ragnrok, Welcome to the party neighbor! I got your pm about Foxwoods and will forward you some information on lodging and such. Dates are still 1/16-1/19 (MLK weekend). Some are arriving on the 17th, some are just daytripping. We're still working on it. I still haven't heard back from some who expressed some initial interest, but I've been too busy to chase them down. Still early to finalize plans, but I expect to make progress on that just after Thanksgiving and before my golf trip on 12/4. 

MM4M,.. well, you know..


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

BV- back at you...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Thank you all for the birthday wishes!!! 
It was wonderful to get my personal happy birthday call from "Mickey" this morning too!! lol   BV lol 

I've been super busy lately so I have not been around much (I actually have a prince in training   lol ), so welcome to the newbies!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> It was wonderful to get my personal happy birthday call from "Mickey" this morning too!! lol   BV lol
> 
> I've been super busy lately so I have not been around much (I actually have a prince in training   lol ), so welcome to the newbies!



You know I can't do a decent mickey voice this early, but I tried. Glad you appreciated the effort 

You'll have to introduce your prince to the group once he's earned his ears. Gotta be a great birthday present . Enjoy _your _day!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes!!!
> It was wonderful to get my personal happy birthday call from "Mickey" this morning too!! lol   BV lol
> 
> I've been super busy lately so I have not been around much (I actually have a prince in training   lol ), so welcome to the newbies!



Good vibes to you and your prince in training.  I understand the busy. . .lol.  Take care and we shall chat soon my dear.


----------



## ahoff

Tracy, have a Happy Birthday!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> You know I can't do a decent mickey voice this early, but I tried. Glad you appreciated the effort
> 
> You'll have to introduce your prince to the group once he's earned his ears. Gotta be a great birthday present . Enjoy _your _day!!



LOL yes, He has more training before he can meet y'all...lol But maybe someday...lol It just sounded like Mickey had spent the night before with me at Jellyrolls...lol But I still loved it..lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Good vibes to you and your prince in training.  I understand the busy. . .lol.  Take care and we shall chat soon my dear.



Thanks Darce, I will always take all the good vibes I can get!!



ahoff said:


> Tracy, have a Happy Birthday!!


Thanks so much Auggie!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Tracy...you have a P.I.T.???

What about the twin brothers we were gonna look for??


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Tracy...you have a P.I.T.???
> 
> What about the twin brothers we were gonna look for??




I am so sorry.. I think he absorbed his twin in the womb....lol If he doesn't complete his training though, I can send him over to ya...lol

ETA: He surprisingly meets almost all of our qualifications we discussed...lol


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Tracy...you have a P.I.T.???



Ahem... I can't speak for all the men here, but I submit that it's best not to refer to us as "pits". "Acronymizing" the term doesn't make it any better. Just saying   

Back to our regularly scheduled program..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Ahem... I can't speak for all the men here, but I submit that it's best not to refer to us as "pits". "Acronymizing" the term doesn't make it any better. Just saying
> 
> Back to our regularly scheduled program..



I'm not going to comment on this one.... I want to, but it would be in poor taste, so I am not going to. LOL


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I'm not going to comment on this one.... I want to, but it would be in poor taste, so I am not going to. LOL



 the "no comment" comment is equally effective.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I'm not going to comment on this one.... I want to, but it would be in poor taste, so I am not going to. LOL



Tracy- I am not sure how long I can hold off on commenting about this!!!
I just have to keep thinking, "Family Board, Family Board"!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am so sorry.. I think he absorbed his twin in the womb....lol If he doesn't complete his training though, I can send him over to ya...lol
> 
> 
> I don't want the soggy leftovers of your PIT, thanks tho...


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> the "no comment" comment is equally effective.



Its a good thing I don't feel any comments coming on. . .cause I really could comment here. . .lol. . .

What did someone say. . .family board, family board. . .lol


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I don't want the soggy leftovers of your PIT, thanks tho...



Right now I'm thinking of the casual lurker who might've stumbled onto this quote and didn't care to review the previous posts in the thread long enough to consider it in context ...probably running away to the relative safety of another thread by now..


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

What???  
I was making a comment about fruit...


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> What???
> I was making a comment about fruit...



my mistake.. high in Vitamin C and antioxidants.. got it.. I'm with you .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> jadedbeauty14304 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry.. I think he absorbed his twin in the womb....lol If he doesn't complete his training though, I can send him over to ya...lol
> 
> 
> I don't want the soggy leftovers of your PIT, thanks tho...
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to help a friend
> hahahaha I love the continued use of PIT.
Click to expand...


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am getting skeered. . .I am going to go find some nice quiet "semi sane" thread to post in. . .lol. Oh who am I kidding. . .gotta love inuendo. . .lol.


----------



## Ragnrok23

What qualifies a man to be a p.i.t?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

PIT- Prince In Training.

Qualifications:
Loves Disney
Will not fuss about "another Disney trip?!!?"
Knows how to treat a Princess with love and respect
Will call me Princess at every moment they get
Will cook dinner and clean the house when I am too tired (ok, long shot there)


Ladies- I feel free to add more...I didn't want to get too greedy with my list.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Ragnrok23 said:


> What qualifies a man to be a p.i.t?



hahahaha i was just referring to a guy I am seeing who has never been to WDW, and I called him a *p*rince *i*n *t*raining...lol  Because he has not demonstrated that he is my prince... too soon to tell to be honest, so I call him my p.i.t. and we shall see what happens! LOL He has potential...lol But I am not exactly a perfect princess, so I guess I am a P.I.T.ess...lol


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> PIT- Prince In Training.
> 
> Qualifications:
> Loves Disney
> Will not fuss about "another Disney trip?!!?"
> Knows how to treat a Princess with love and respect
> Will call me Princess at every moment they get
> Will cook dinner and clean the house when I am too tired (ok, long shot there)
> 
> 
> Ladies- I feel free to add more...I didn't want to get too greedy with my list.



lolrof...Loving it....I have a coffee mug that says "Wanted: A man secure enough to do laundry, wash dishes, run the sweeper, dust, cook, clean the bathroom...and strong enough to fool around afterwards" 
In reality tho one who has respect for others , picks up after himself and is strong enough to fool around afterwards would do just fine


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I need that coffee mug...


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> hahahaha i was just referring to a guy I am seeing who has never been to WDW, and I called him a *p*rince *i*n *t*raining...lol  Because he has not demonstrated that he is my prince... too soon to tell to be honest, so I call him my p.i.t. and we shall see what happens! LOL He has potential...lol But I am not exactly a perfect princess, so I guess I am a P.I.T.ess...lol



OMG Tracy, you are a Pitess....lolrof
Eh, I gave up on attempting to be a Princess long ago, I fall more into the Cinderella as she is cleaning up after everyone else category...lol.... As I so often like to say there are many characters within a fairytale, not all of us get to be the Prince and the Princess


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I need that coffee mug...



The mug or the guy that fits the description??? 

Hmmm, I dont think he exists, except in fairytales...or only in sporadic moments.....


----------



## buena vista

The list looks fine, but I gladly pay to have my house cleaned, and it's worth every dime. (OK I don't actually pay in dimes.. I use those yuppie food coupons with Andrew Jackson's picture on them).


----------



## Ragnrok23

So let me get this straight.  the man has to

Love Disney
Go whenever you want
Call you princess
clean
do dishes
cook
Laundry
dust
vacume
and scrub the toilet

And still have the engery to fool around after all that?  Can he be a stay at home dad?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Absolutely!!!
It will save on the daycare costs...
Oh, and Ragnrok23- that was just the beginning of the list:
Feel free to add:
Foot rubs given at the wink of an eye
Back massages 
lots of hand holding, kissing
Add some PDA, for good measure

ACM563- I'll take the mug to start off with, when the PIT is found and fully trained, then I ill pass along the mug to the next Princess...

BV- Any man who cleans, is a sexy man...you should really try it sometime. Maybe throw on an apron and cook, too!!


----------



## acm563

Ragnrok23 said:


> So let me get this straight.  the man has to
> 
> Love Disney
> Go whenever you want
> Call you princess
> clean
> do dishes
> cook
> Laundry
> dust
> vacume
> and scrub the toilet
> 
> And still have the engery to fool around after all that?  Can he be a stay at home dad?



Well of course, he's a prince isnt he.... Its not like we dont have to work anyway and then come home and do all of the chores above ..... lol...so we will let you stay home so we can relax when we get home from work  Oh..maybe we better add that if you dont work dinner must be ready and waiting............ and you can meet us at the door with a cold beverage of our choice.............


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

acm563 said:


> Well of course, he's a prince isnt he.... Its not like we dont have to work anyway and then come home and do all of the chores above ..... lol...so we will let you stay home so we can relax when we get home from work  Oh..maybe we better add that if you dont work dinner must be ready and waiting............ and you can meet us at the door with a cold beverage of our choice.............



Make mine a Cosmo...


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> The list looks fine, but I gladly pay to have my house cleaned, and it's worth every dime. (OK I don't actually pay in dimes.. I use those yuppie food coupons with Andrew Jackson's picture on them).



You pay a P.I.T. to clean your house???????????? Why Tom, I never knew...............  
(u know I am just joking...and I guess that explains why your house was so clean in July....)


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Make mine a Cosmo...



Some days a PIna Colava, (made as they do at WDW) other times a Dt Dr Pepper will be just fine.....


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> BV- Any man who cleans, is a sexy man...you should really try it sometime. Maybe throw on an apron and cook, too!!



You should know better than to bait me like that  xo


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

My PIT checklist is simple....

Love or be open to loving disney...
Be crazy about me.. (in a loving way, not a stalker way) 
Consider picking up and moving to Florida with me (I gotta get out of this place.. what is worse than a hellhole? a Frozen freaking hellhole which is where i live!!!)
Be a "good upstanding person" (respectful, polite, clean and sober, etc...) lol
Be able to make me laugh


Not too much to ask!


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Absolutely!!!
> It will save on the daycare costs...
> Oh, and Ragnrok23- that was just the beginning of the list:
> Feel free to add:
> Foot rubs given at the wink of an eye
> Back massages
> lots of hand holding, kissing
> Add some PDA, for good measure
> 
> ACM563- I'll take the mug to start off with, when the PIT is found and fully trained, then I ill pass along the mug to the next Princess...
> 
> BV- Any man who cleans, is a sexy man...you should really try it sometime. Maybe throw on an apron and cook, too!!



You mean there's even more! 



acm563 said:


> Well of course, he's a prince isnt he.... Its not like we dont have to work anyway and then come home and do all of the chores above ..... lol...so we will let you stay home so we can relax when we get home from work  Oh..maybe we better add that if you dont work dinner must be ready and waiting............ and you can meet us at the door with a cold beverage of our choice.............




Well i can't cook anything that requires more than 5 steps, so I guess I don't qualify to be a PIT


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> You pay a P.I.T. to clean your house???????????? Why Tom, I never knew...............
> (u know I am just joking...and I guess that explains why your house was so clean in July....)



Yeah, that was before the arrival of the penguin cake, jell-o shots, cheddar cheese soup, cobb salad, and a solid line-up of healing waters.


----------



## acm563

Ragnrok23 said:


> You mean there's even more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i can't cook anything that requires more than 5 steps, so I guess I don't qualify to be a PIT



5 steps....ummm 2 to the phone to call delivery, 2 back to the chair..and one to the door to pick it up when it is delivered


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

acm563 said:


> 5 steps....ummm 2 to the phone to call delivery, 2 back to the chair..and one to the door to pick it up when it is delivered



I like the way you think...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Yeah, that was before the arrival of the penguin cake, jell-o shots, cheddar cheese soup, cobb salad, and a solid line-up of healing waters.




One thing I can say about BV... the man can cook.... I mean seriously cook... good stuff.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Yeah, that was before the arrival of the penguin cake, jell-o shots, cheddar cheese soup, cobb salad, and a solid line-up of healing waters.



Well, you proved you can definitly cook and are an excellent host..... We all had a blast.......


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> My PIT checklist is simple....
> 
> Love or be open to loving disney...
> Be crazy about me.. (in a loving way, not a stalker way)
> Consider picking up and moving to Florida with me (I gotta get out of this place.. what is worse than a hellhole? a Frozen freaking hellhole which is where i live!!!)
> Be a "good upstanding person" (respectful, polite, clean and sober, etc...) lol
> Be able to make me laugh
> 
> 
> Not too much to ask!




Add Tracy's list to mine...
(I live in a frozen hellhole too)


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> One thing I can say about BV... the man can cook.... I mean seriously cook... good stuff.



Thank you birthday girl


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I like the way you think...



 No sense in complicating issues IMO so whatever way he wants to go about delivering dinner is fine by me ....


----------



## nurse.darcy

My list is VERY VERY simple. . .

1.  LOVE LOVE LOVE Disney

2.  Love me.

3.  Get me the heck out of the Desert. . .lol (oh wait, I think I am taking care of that one myself eventually anyway).

The rest I can take care of myself. . .Okay, the list is down to two. . .lol.


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Well, you proved you can definitly cook and are an excellent host..... We all had a blast.......



it was a pleasure my friend .

check this out though.. my city ranks #1 for the worst public monument lol!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20081114/lf_nm_life/us_travel_picks_ugly

The Tour Montparnasse ranks #2.. at least with that one you can go to the observation level and appreciate the beauty of Paris from its heights. There's really not much good about Boston's city hall.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Thank you birthday girl



You are welcome my future transportation source at Disney roommate man! ...lol


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> You are welcome my future transportation source at Disney roommate man! ...lol



I think I liked "pit" better  

j/k.. looking forward to all that.. and to letting Disney handle the culinary part.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Darcy- Only two???
That makes me look really bad...my list keeps getting bigger:
Love my kids
Treat my kids like they were your own
Love my family- I have a HUGE family! 6 sisters, 6 BIL's, 13 Nieces and Nephews( 3 have spouses), 2 great nephews and one great niece.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> it was a pleasure my friend .
> 
> check this out though.. my city ranks #1 for the worst public monument lol!
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20081114/lf_nm_life/us_travel_picks_ugly
> 
> The Tour Montparnasse ranks #2.. at least with that one you can go to the observation level and appreciate the beauty of Paris from its heights. There's really not much good about Boston's city hall.



Well, I think your city had the most charming architecture so phooey on what the report said...hhahahah

I would add a smart comment about other views but....................(think ring tone...hahah)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I think I liked "pit" better
> 
> j/k.. looking forward to all that.. and to letting Disney handle the culinary part.



OMG we are going to eat eat eat!!!!! New restaurants, old favorites, meeting up with friends.. this is going to be a wonderful trip!! Even if you are keeping me locked up offsite...lol

And again... not going to comment on the "PIT" thing.. just because I think you might already know what I might say.


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG we are going to eat eat eat!!!!! New restaurants, old favorites, meeting up with friends.. this is going to be a wonderful trip!! Even if you are keeping me locked up offsite...lol
> 
> And again... not going to comment on the "PIT" thing.. just because I think you might already know what I might say.



OH MY!!!!!!!! Tom is now keeping you locked up?? (sounds kinky...lol) Perfect scenario for your P.I.T. to find you then


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> OH MY!!!!!!!! Tom is now keeping you locked up?? (sounds kinky...lol) Perfect scenario for your P.I.T. to find you then



LOL Yes, my PIT can come and rescue me from the evil non-Disney resort....LOL yeah, that would be a fairy tale all right...LOL

ETA: I am sure I will love the offsite place.. lol I am just fooling around.  Mr. Transportation Source don't leave me behind!!! I didn't mean no disrespect!! Really!!


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Yes, my PIT can come and rescue me from the evil non-Disney resort....LOL yeah, that would be a fairy tale all right...LOL



But thats what dreams, wishes and hopes are made out of so  for you and your P.I.T.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

LOL Thank you Angy!!!!


Thanks everyone for giving me such a fun birthday morning!! I love and appreciate every last one of you!!!!

Time to get out of the house for a while now... much love and talk later!!!


----------



## acm563

and...HOSEMAN.....if you are going to lurk and comment via email ya might as well post ...dude......


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> and...HOSEMAN.....if you are going to lurk and comment via email ya might as well post ...dude......



I don't lurk...its against my religion...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> I don't lurk...its against my religion...



as is flirting...AND breathing.... 
Gee, introduce yourself to some of those who dont know the Hoseman or do I need to do it for you.. 
(hahah, ummm I dont think you would appreciate my introduction)


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> as is flirting...AND breathing....
> Gee, introduce yourself to some of those who don't know the Hoseman or do I need to do it for you..
> (hahah, ummm I don't think you would appreciate my introduction)



Oh Geez...are you sure I have to?...um...ok...I guess much better than having you do it...

Good afternoon all from God's Country in Northern Michigan...50 (OMG how did I get this old) male ...Disney lover extrodinar...Have been there three times in last year and going again in December...

The hoseman reference is for the fact that I am Captain of the local fire department here...

A couple things to know...

1) I do not flirt
2) I do give great massages
3) I can cook anything with instructions on the box
4) My motto..I may be getting older but I refuse to grow up
5) That rumor about Angy and I...well I do not kiss and tell
6) I do not lurk
7) Tigger is the BOMB

I think that about covers it...Have a great weekend ya all...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Oh Geez...are you sure I have to?...um...ok...I guess much better than having you do it...
> 
> Good afternoon all from God's Country in Northern Michigan...50 (OMG how did I get this old) male ...Disney lover extrodinar...Have been there three times in last year and going again in December...
> 
> The hoseman reference is for the fact that I am Captain of the local fire department here...
> 
> A couple things to know...
> 
> 1) I do not flirt
> 2) I do give great massages
> 3) I can cook anything with instructions on the box
> 4) My motto..I may be getting older but I refuse to grow up
> 5) That rumor about Angy and I...well I do not kiss and tell
> 6) I do not lurk
> 7) Tigger is the BOMB
> 
> I think that about covers it...Have a great weekend ya all...



   
Ok here's my take on that...
1) FALSE
2)True
3) Um as I recall we ate out except for a frozen pizza so probably true
4) VERY TRUE
5) No comment, believe nothing you hear and only half of what you read
6) FALSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
7)True, Randy LOVES Tigger... (more than he loves any woman... )


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Ok here's my take on that...
> 1) FALSE
> 2)True
> 3) Um as I recall we ate out except for a frozen pizza so probably true
> 4) VERY TRUE
> 5) No comment, believe nothing you hear and only half of what you read
> 6) FALSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 7)True, Randy LOVES Tigger... (more than he loves any woman... )




Um...let me just say this about that...um...well..um....

Never mind


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Um...let me just say this about that...um...well..um....
> 
> Never mind



Wow, you finally learned when to just be quiet???????????????????????
I am amazed, or ar eyou just speechless at the truth in my post???????????
and ummm, still think you should post those dates you will be at the World in December....some of the peeps might actually want to meet up with you.........    (and ummm, no being mean or I will tell everyone what you said to me via email when I posted previously about that....)     

and if i didnt still luv ya I wouldnt tease ya


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> A couple things to know...
> 
> *1) I do not flirt*



    Hoseman have you forgotten that Baby Jesus cries when you tell a lie.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Hoseman have you forgotten that Baby Jesus cries when you tell a lie.



Thank you Teresa, he has been saying it has been raining in VA all week, but I think it has been rainingin East Tawas, Lake Huron is probably overflowing its banks by now!


----------



## ahoff

Ragnrok23 said:


> So let me get this straight.  the man has to
> 
> Love Disney
> Go whenever you want
> Call you princess
> clean
> do dishes
> cook
> Laundry
> dust
> vacume
> and scrub the toilet
> 
> And still have the engery to fool around after all that?




I guess, as living alone, the list qualifies me.  Except there is no one to call princess.  But all the other chores sort of fall in the category, if I don't do it no one else will.  I guess even the fooling around part.

If I didn't have plans for this weekend already, this looks like it would be fun.  
http://lebowskifest.com/LFNY08.asp   What a great movie that was!  The Dude abides....


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Hoseman have you forgotten that Baby Jesus cries when you tell a lie.




Now TT...you know I do not flirt..its against my religion


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Thank you Teresa, he has been saying it has been raining in VA all week, but I think it has been rainingin East Tawas, Lake Huron is probably overflowing its banks by now!



Drought here....


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> I guess, as living alone, the list qualifies me.  Except there is no one to call princess.  But all the other chores sort of fall in the category, if I don't do it no one else will.  I guess even the fooling around part.
> 
> If I didn't have plans for this weekend already, this looks like it would be fun.
> http://lebowskifest.com/LFNY08.asp   What a great movie that was!  The Dude abides....



 Hi Augie, have a great weekend!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Drought here....



OMG!!! Poor Baby Jesus, I bet the downpour is worse than it was when you and John were telling so many fibs during our parking lot tour of the Poly in May...shamey shame shame shame


----------



## ahoff

Hey Ang!  You too.  Have a great weekend, that is!


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Now TT...you know I do not flirt..its against my religion



I thought your religion was flirting.


----------



## ttester9612

Is anyone working today.  

I am, but don't feel like doing work work. I'm ready for 3:30pm so I can go home and play.


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> OMG!!! Poor Baby Jesus, I bet the downpour is worse than it was when you and John were telling so many fibs during our parking lot tour of the Poly in May...shamey shame shame shame



I predict that someone will soon be confiscating the Everclear or hyper juice or whatever it is that's inspiring Angy today.


----------



## buena vista

ahoff said:


> I guess, as living alone, the list qualifies me.  Except there is no one to call princess.  But all the other chores sort of fall in the category, if I don't do it no one else will.  I guess even the fooling around part.
> 
> If I didn't have plans for this weekend already, this looks like it would be fun.
> http://lebowskifest.com/LFNY08.asp   What a great movie that was!  The Dude abides....



Good to see you Augie. Have a great weekend!


----------



## buena vista

I just got a lesson in southern speak from one of the IT guys in my office. Apparently "Y'all" is singular. "All y'all" is plural. Is that right?


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Hey Ang!  You too.  Have a great weekend, that is!



  Thanks Augie...on the weekend part


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I just got a lesson in southern speak from one of the IT guys in my office. Apparently "Y'all" is singular. "All y'all" is plural. Is that right?



lol...Yeppers, when are y'all gonna learn  It is kind of like deer and deer... We just like to confuse y'all ................


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Is anyone working today.
> 
> I am, but don't feel like doing work work. I'm ready for 3:30pm so I can go home and play.


Well, I am working but it has been relatively slow today so I have had a bit more time to play


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I predict that someone will soon be confiscating the Everclear or hyper juice or whatever it is that's inspiring Angy today.



Well, unless Meowey plans on confiscating "whatever" it is , it wont be happening...... and yes this is hyper even for me isnt it??? Hahahah, I think it must be the fact that this weekend I have decided to go out with the girls so I have to get prepped for that and y'all are so much fun to practise on....Who knows I may even put to good use all the knowledge I gained from Flirting 101 tonight


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Well, I am working but it has been relatively slow today so I have had a bit more time to play



It's not slow here.  I just don't feel like working...it's raining, foggy and cold...


----------



## Ragnrok23

ttester9612 said:


> Is anyone working today.
> 
> I am, but don't feel like doing work work. I'm ready for 3:30pm so I can go home and play.



I'm at work, but between the late night watching the Pats, the rain, and not having a big workload today, I would rather just surf the net


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Well, unless Meowey plans on confiscating "whatever" it is , it wont be happening...... and yes this is hyper even for me isnt it??? Hahahah, I think it must be the fact that this weekend I have decided to go out with the girls so I have to get prepped for that and y'all are so much fun to practise on....Who knows I may even put to good use all the knowledge I gained from Flirting 101 tonight



Angy, I'm pretty sure you could've tested out of Flirting 101 but I guess you're enjoying an easy "A" 

'scuse me.. I guess y'all are enjoying an easy "A" (sheesh!)


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> ...it's raining, foggy and cold...



hmmmmmmmmmm, sounds to me like TT is the one who is lying....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> It's not slow here.  I just don't feel like working...it's raining, foggy and cold...



Rut roe......see, I told Randy the whole problem with the rain in VA was because of all the fibs he has been sending my way all week long, the skies in MI couldnt handle it so it is all blowing SE to us,and hitting you on the way T! 
Should have known it was all HIS fault...... As for  any rain elsewhere in the USA I am sure htere is a man involved....


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm, sounds to me like TT is the one who is lying....




I don't tell lies it's against my "Personality" ...


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Angy, I'm pretty sure you could've tested out of Flirting 101 but I guess you're enjoying an easy "A"
> 
> 'scuse me.. I guess y'all are enjoying an easy "A" (sheesh!)



Are you saying I am a flirt???????????? I am shocked appalled...remember I am an ANGEL  hahah


but I wear the flirting halo proudly, that is just one of the tarnishes on my tarnished halo...


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I don't tell lies it's against my "Personality" ...



Exactly...T has no reason to lie, because she is sweet just the way she is....


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Exactly...T has no reason to lie, because she is sweet just the way she is....



thank you Angie...


----------



## NH_Bubba

ttester9612 said:


> Is anyone working today.
> 
> I am, but don't feel like doing work work. I'm ready for 3:30pm so I can go home and play.



Same here at work just no ambition today. Only I'm stuck here till 5:30


----------



## acm563

Ragnrok23 said:


> I'm at work, but between the late night watching the Pats, the rain, and not having a big workload today, I would rather just surf the net



We all have those days and when you can get by with it go for it, altho it seems we pay for it later (work wise...)


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Are you saying I am a flirt???????????? I am shocked appalled...remember I am an ANGEL  hahah
> 
> 
> but I wear the flirting halo proudly, that is just one of the tarnishes on my tarnished halo...



OMG... All Hail Queen Flirt!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

There aint nothin wrong with flirting!!! All y'all are just envious of how good Angy is at it!!!!


----------



## acm563

NH_Bubba said:


> Same here at work just no ambition today. Only I'm stuck here till 5:30


Well for me today it has just made me much more productive at work if I work 10 minutes and play 50...It has made my day go by so much quicker....


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> There aint nothin wrong with flirting!!! All y'all are just envious of how good Angy is at it!!!!



Aww ty Tracy...  (ummm, i think... )


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Aww ty Tracy...  (ummm, i think... )




(yes, that was my way of backing you up...lol)


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> OMG... All Hail Queen Flirt!!!


Bite me...I would say that everything I learned I learned from you..but I wouldnt want to fall into that category....ya get labeled that way and once ya get labeled....oh my.....ask Carrie the Queen of the Pool Chaise...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Bite me...I would say that everything I learned I learned from you..but I wouldnt want to fall into that category....ya get labeled that way and once ya get labeled....oh my.....ask Carrie the Queen of the Pool Chaise...



Yeah I've heard those pool chaises are really comfy after a long night of drinking... I think I had a pool chaise experience in September..lol I got a lot of cute pictures of my toes from it.


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> (yes, that was my way of backing you up...lol)



heheh, well ya just never know, as I recall you used to call my flirting "gaggy Mc gaggerstein"


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> There aint nothin wrong with flirting!!! All y'all are just envious of how good Angy is at it!!!!



No, not envy.. something between admiration and amazement though.


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah I've heard those pool chaises are really comfy after a long night of drinking... I think I had a pool chaise experience in September..lol I got a lot of cute pictures of my toes from it.



lolrof...well I had told Carrie I could always pull one into the room if that was what she was most comfy with.... Of course I ducked after I said that


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> heheh, well ya just never know, as I recall you used to call my flirting "gaggy Mc gaggerstein"


Myeh, I say that about anything sweet...LOL it is just who I am...lol


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> No, not envy.. something between admiration and amazement though.




wow, u are a quick learner my dear.,....I give you an A++++++ for that sweet remark....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> No, not envy.. something between admiration and amazement though.




oh please gag me with a spoon


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Myeh, I say that about anything sweet...LOL it is just who I am...lol



Well, actually we shall just assume it was in reference to any reply Randy may have made to my flirting and leave it at that....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Well, actually we shall just assume it was in reference to any reply Randy may have made to my flirting and leave it at that....




Thats fair to say./..


----------



## tawasdave

buena vista said:


> No, not envy.. something between admiration and amazement though.




Gaggy Mc Gaggerstien...


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> oh please gag me with a spoon



since it's your birthday I'll be nice 

It's killing me, but I'll be nice


----------



## acm563

Well, I need to take my flirting and admired self off of here for the evening and get dressed as I am leaving as soon as I pick up Marie from school, drop her at her Moms and can go, and right this moment I look like the Bride of Frankenstein so I wont accomplish much with any flirting if I dont hide all these flaws before I leave.....

Have a wonderful evening everyone and thank you all (for those up North) for making my day go by so quickly....


----------



## buena vista

tawasdave said:


> Gaggy Mc Gaggerstien...



hey you have to admit, she's got it down.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Bite me...



Um.. I am pretty sure you know my response to this one...been there...done that....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> since it's your birthday I'll be nice
> 
> It's killing me, but I'll be nice




Hahahaha good boy


----------



## buena vista

tawasdave said:


> Um.. I am pretty sure you know my response to this one...been there...done that....



Randy's got the quip of the day.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

tawasdave said:


> Um.. I am pretty sure you know my response to this one...been there...done that....




nice


----------



## tawasdave

buena vista said:


> Randy's got the quip of the day.





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> nice



As George Costanza would say..."That's it for me...I am out of here"


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well my chikadees, aren't we the gabby bunch today.  I haven't seen this much action on the board in over a week. . .lol.  

Lets see, flirting, gagging, PITs, wow. . .lots of fuel. . .lots of fuel.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Go on Darcy, let it fly- you know you want to add in your comments...


----------



## nurse.darcy

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Go on Darcy, let it fly- you know you want to add in your comments...



I must always remember that this is a family board. . .lol.


----------



## ttester9612

Almost quitting time.. ..This day has been dragging, I'm so ready to go home. 

Darcy, there are times when we do forget this is a family board.  It's ashamed that Dismates chat no long works.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Almost quitting time.. ..This day has been dragging, I'm so ready to go home.
> 
> Darcy, there are times when we do forget this is a family board.  It's ashamed that Dismates chat no long works.



I know. . .its so fun to use this as a chat room. . .but then have to bite our tongues. . .lol


----------



## sand2270

ah so this is where everyone is...


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> ah so this is where everyone is...



Amy, you know us, we just can't stick to one thread.  We have to bounce, like tigger, all over the boards.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Amy, you know us, we just can't stick to one thread.  We have to bounce, like tigger, all over the boards.




So I shouldn't take it personally   J/K


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Wow, a lot of pages to catch up on! And oh my goodness, the topics!!

Happy Belated Birthday Tracy!

Tom, good to see you too.  I've been busy as well. And still deciding when to plan my next trip. I'm so overdue. I'm having withdrawal.

On a different note, anyone here do jigsaw puzzles? I'm addicted to them, and have all the Disney ones I've done, glued and hanging in my "Disney room".  Right now I'm working on a puzzle that's "All About Disney".  It's very interesting because it tells you facts about Disney as you put it together, it also tells you HOW to put it together, with clues.  Very interesting for anyone that likes puzzles.  Like me.  (Ok, we all have our addictions....don't laugh!)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Wow, a lot of pages to catch up on! And oh my goodness, the topics!!
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Tracy!
> 
> Tom, good to see you too.  I've been busy as well. And still deciding when to plan my next trip. I'm so overdue. I'm having withdrawal.
> 
> On a different note, anyone here do jigsaw puzzles? I'm addicted to them, and have all the Disney ones I've done, glued and hanging in my "Disney room".  Right now I'm working on a puzzle that's "All About Disney".  It's very interesting because it tells you facts about Disney as you put it together, it also tells you HOW to put it together, with clues.  Very interesting for anyone that likes puzzles.  Like me.  (Ok, we all have our addictions....don't laugh!)



Thanks So Much!!!! 
Yeah when we get on a roll around here, watch out! LOL It can be dead for weeks and then one day, 10 pages to read!!! LOL


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> So I shouldn't take it personally   J/K



Not at all.... 



Goofy4Disney! said:


> Wow, a lot of pages to catch up on! And oh my goodness, the topics!!
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Tracy!
> 
> Tom, good to see you too.  I've been busy as well. And still deciding when to plan my next trip. I'm so overdue. I'm having withdrawal.
> 
> On a different note, anyone here do jigsaw puzzles? I'm addicted to them, and have all the Disney ones I've done, glued and hanging in my "Disney room".  Right now I'm working on a puzzle that's "All About Disney".  It's very interesting because it tells you facts about Disney as you put it together, it also tells you HOW to put it together, with clues.  Very interesting for anyone that likes puzzles.  Like me.  (Ok, we all have our addictions....don't laugh!)



I love puzzles..where did you find the latest one your working on?


----------



## can84

Hope everyone's having a great Saturday! You know the holidays are coming when the Grinch is on TV


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

ttester9612 said:


> Not at all....
> 
> 
> 
> I love puzzles..where did you find the latest one your working on?



I've actually been searching for it for a long time. I try to find rare or vintage puzzles, in particular, Disney ones. I searched for it on eBay and found it. The 'Fine Art' Disneys puzzles are beautiful too. I just finished the one of the seven dwarfs walking up to a cabin in the woods, and did the one with Cinderella Castle and the carriage before that.


----------



## PGHProducer

Here... I'll post a reply in here... 

I'll admit it... a single 24 y/o male from the Pittsburgh, PA here on the Dis... and I'm VERY MUCH looking for my princess ;-)  Actually just got back from my first solo trip (well didn't JUST get back... has it really been a month already?!?!)  And now, with the early 2009 deal, I'm considering a trip back!!!


----------



## PirateMel

wow - you all (two words) have been busy.

I finally have to work to earn my keep, gone are the hours of playing games on the internet all day at work 

December can't come soon enough, then I will have to plan for 2009 - need something to look forward too


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning everyone.
Glad to see it wasn't too busy over the weekend. I usually only jump on during the week-yes, while I'm at work... 
I hope everyone has a great day...


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> wow - you all (two words) have been busy.
> 
> I finally have to work to earn my keep, gone are the hours of playing games on the internet all day at work
> 
> December can't come soon enough, then I will have to plan for 2009 - need something to look forward too



 Hi Mel  and yes, I think my signature looks rather strange with only one ticker in it, I must do something soon to fix that 
24 more days til we will be at The World....  



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> Glad to see it wasn't too busy over the weekend. I usually only jump on during the week-yes, while I'm at work...
> I hope everyone has a great day...


Very seldom have I ever seen the singles threads busy during the weekend. I too only jump on during the week normally unless it is my weekend to work...
Cooler weather has hit us again and i imagine it is here to stay til Spring....which cannot get here soon enough for me!!!!


----------



## acm563

I have been meaning to post this...but cool interactive feature between Disney and Verizon Wireless customers is planned..........

http://www.mouseplanet.com/articles.php?art=wd081117mg


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hmmm, that looks interesting. I don't have Verizon, but it still seems great!


----------



## ANTSS2001

beer... checked...
wings... checked..
juice... checked....
tv still working.. checked...
garbage disposed.. check....

great...  great.. all is well... good housekeeping MM4Me... can84  you ok with those drinks ???   



"leaving the lights on"  just in case someone decide to stay later....

*dginnj*  hows the list coming along..... you been MIA too huh!!!


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> beer... checked...
> wings... checked..
> juice... checked....
> tv still working.. checked...
> garbage disposed.. check....
> 
> great...  great.. all is well... good housekeeping MM4Me... can84  you ok with those drinks ???
> 
> 
> 
> "leaving the lights on"  just in case someone decide to stay later....
> 
> *dginnj*  hows the list coming along..... you been MIA too huh!!!



ANTSS!!!! How are you? Did you just get back from Disney? Did you have a good time? Drinks are waiting!


----------



## Frank_Bullitt

new to the boards, 30 years old and single, although I think it fair to say that me heart belongs to another, she has a personality that defies her small stature, high-maintenance, demands all your attention, and has control issues, and her pic is my avatar, her name is Portia....okey so that was corny  
but all seriousness set aside I am a big Disney fan and am going to WDW solo in Jan for the first time in a long time and looking forward to it.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Frank_Bullitt said:


> new to the boards, 30 years old and single, although I think it fair to say that me heart belongs to another, she has a personality that defies her small stature, high-maintenance, demands all your attention, and has control issues, and her pic is my avatar, her name is Portia....okey so that was corny
> but all seriousness set aside I am a big Disney fan and am going to WDW solo in Jan for the first time in a long time and looking forward to it.



I know you... I was looking for you at Main Street... navy boye sports coat.. khaki pants.. convention lanyard   hmmm opppss wrong dates 

can84!!!!  hows school ???


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> I know you... I was looking for you at Main Street... navy boye sports coat.. khaki pants.. convention lanyard   hmmm opppss wrong dates
> 
> can84!!!!  hows school ???



So much work, but still loving it!    I'm just up late finishing homework for tomorrow (I guess it's really today now  ). How are you? What's new?


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> So much work, but still loving it!    I'm just up late finishing homework for tomorrow (I guess it's really today now  ). How are you? What's new?



packing.... driving to Tarrytown, NY tomorrow for training from Wednesday to Saturday morning.... the only good thing about it is it is next to Elizabeth Arden Spa!!!


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> packing.... driving to Tarrytown, NY tomorrow for training from Wednesday to Saturday morning.... the only good thing about it is it is next to Elizabeth Arden Spa!!!



Wow, the spa sounds great! Have a safe trip


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> Wow, the spa sounds great! Have a safe trip




thanks!!!


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

Hello everyone, just thought I would post on here too. I'm a single Dis Fan as well. I tried a single meet at DL once and our group had a great time.


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> beer... checked...
> wings... checked..
> juice... checked....
> tv still working.. checked...
> garbage disposed.. check....
> 
> great...  great.. all is well... good housekeeping MM4Me... can84  you ok with those drinks ???
> 
> 
> 
> "leaving the lights on"  just in case someone decide to stay later....
> 
> *dginnj*  hows the list coming along..... you been MIA too huh!!!


 TIMMY!!!!!!!!!!! I have missed you   Have a safe trip to NY and enjoy the spa !



Frank_Bullitt said:


> new to the boards, 30 years old and single, although I think it fair to say that me heart belongs to another, she has a personality that defies her small stature, high-maintenance, demands all your attention, and has control issues, and her pic is my avatar, her name is Portia....okey so that was corny
> but all seriousness set aside I am a big Disney fan and am going to WDW solo in Jan for the first time in a long time and looking forward to it.





Donald's Fan in PHX! said:


> Hello everyone, just thought I would post on here too. I'm a single Dis Fan as well. I tried a single meet at DL once and our group had a great time.



 Post often


----------



## tawasdave

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICKEY MOUSE!!!   BORN TODAY IN 1928


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICKEY MOUSE!!!   BORN TODAY IN 1928



.............hard to believe it all started with a mouse.................


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning everyone.
HAPPY BDAY MICKEY!!!

ACM563- glad to see that you will be joining us at Foxwoods. Tom has the list. We have a good sized group going.


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> HAPPY BDAY MICKEY!!!
> 
> ACM563- glad to see that you will be joining us at Foxwoods. Tom has the list. We have a good sized group going.


Yes, I think it will be a lot of fun.....and it will be nice to meet those I have not met already


----------



## sand2270

Donald's Fan in PHX! said:


> Hello everyone, just thought I would post on here too. I'm a single Dis Fan as well. I tried a single meet at DL once and our group had a great time.



Oh my god someone else from AZ!!  What does that get my count up to...3?? LOL


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> HAPPY BDAY MICKEY!!!
> 
> ACM563- glad to see that you will be joining us at Foxwoods. Tom has the list. We have a good sized group going.



Why does Foxwoods sound familiar to me?  Where is it at?  Sounds like the place my parents honeymooned, I will have to ask my mom.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Why does Foxwoods sound familiar to me?  Where is it at?  Sounds like the place my parents honeymooned, I will have to ask my mom.



 Hi Amy and....
http://www.foxwoods.com/


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Hi Amy and....
> http://www.foxwoods.com/



Hi Angy!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Donald's Fan in PHX! said:


> Hello everyone, just thought I would post on here too. I'm a single Dis Fan as well. I tried a single meet at DL once and our group had a great time.



Hi... sorry will just miss you by a week at the world!!!!  where are you staying ???



acm563 said:


> TIMMY!!!!!!!!!!! I have missed you   Have a safe trip to NY and enjoy the spa !




Ang!!!  I am ready to go ... bags are pack... and now in the truck... just waiting my coffee "making a thermos" then off I go for my 4 hour trek... traini8ng tomorrow is 7A to 2P then Spa at 5PM woohoooo  

Sorry I wont be able to go to 22nd in B'more... sorry...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Be safe Timmy!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Be safe Timmy!




thank you!!!  it is going to be snowing tonight wooohooo my 1st snow.... and the best part is I am in a semi vacation   love love love that hotel.... its small... but cozy sorrounded by trees... and lakes... Ok..Ok.. I am going for training... I am going to learn... ohhhhhhhh  and the best part is they have a Starbucks bar 24/7 for those who are training... free food .... and free vitamins  (Bayer-Siemens)PLUS!!!!  free 3 drinks at the bar!!  Ok... time to head out... have a good one peeps... I will be abble to dis tonight till Friday night too since no work in the PM yeaaaaaaaah!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Sounds like you are going to have fun...um, learning things...drinking, eating, massaging...
I sooooo need a massage right now- very jealous!!!
I love Elizabeth Arden, but LOVE, LOVE Estee Lauder!!! Purple Beyond Paradise Perfume is like a bottle of Lilacs...love that stuff!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Sounds like you are going to have fun...um, learning things...drinking, eating, massaging...
> I sooooo need a massage right now- very jealous!!!
> I love Elizabeth Arden, but LOVE, LOVE Estee Lauder!!! Purple Beyond Paradise Perfume is like a bottle of Lilacs...love that stuff!!!





http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-photos.mi?marshaCode=hpnsh&pageID=HWHOM

http://www.reddoorspas.com/RedDoorLocations/Westchester-Spa.aspx


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Timmy, that was just wrong!!! I am sooo jealous...sneak me in...I can work on my contortionist skills and get in your luggage! NOT!!!
Have fun, it really looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

Post often [/QUOTE]


Thanks, I will try to keep up


----------



## acm563

Donald's Fan in PHX! said:


> Thanks, I will try to keep up


Believe me. some days it is easier than others, if any of us get on a 'roll' we can hardly keep up ourselves  but its all in good fun and while yes it means we use the thread like a chat room we ALL do it at any given time so its all good


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

All in good fun...chat rooms... 
Really, Steve, I'm a newbie too and these guys are great!!!


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> All in good fun...chat rooms...
> Really, Steve, I'm a newbie too and these guys are great!!!


Well, if you look at my date I havent been here a year even , altho I lurked for several months before joining, but once you jump in and get to meet some of these wonderful ppl in person it all flows a lot easier. I have made some lasting friendships that get stronger as the days go by and I am really glad I finally decided to join as forums and chat rooms etc are just not my "thing"


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I've actually been on the boards since early 2006, but I was always on the family/resorts/attractions boards- under a different name. I recently ventured over here and have loved it sooo much. Hardly any drama here compared to the other boards...
I can't wait to meet some of you people in person...


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Well, if you look at my date I havent been here a year even , altho I lurked for several months before joining, but once you jump in and get to meet some of these wonderful ppl in person it all flows a lot easier. I have made some lasting friendships that get stronger as the days go by and I am really glad I finally decided to join as forums and chat rooms etc are just not my "thing"




SEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....now we offically know who the lurker is...I knew it all along....

...and wonderful people?  awwwwwwwww gosh hun....


----------



## tawasdave

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hardly any drama here compared to the other boards...
> ...


----------



## NH_Bubba

ANTSS2001 said:


> thank you!!!  it is going to be snowing tonight wooohooo my 1st snow.... and the best part is I am in a semi vacation   love love love that hotel.... its small... but cozy sorrounded by trees... and lakes... Ok..Ok.. I am going for training... I am going to learn... ohhhhhhhh  and the best part is they have a Starbucks bar 24/7 for those who are training... free food .... and free vitamins  (Bayer-Siemens)PLUS!!!!  free 3 drinks at the bar!!  Ok... time to head out... have a good one peeps... I will be abble to dis tonight till Friday night too since no work in the PM yeaaaaaaaah!!!



24/7 Starbucks! Now I understand why you'd like that place so much.


----------



## ANTSS2001

NH_Bubba said:


> 24/7 Starbucks! Now I understand why you'd like that place so much.




"stopping... ohhhhhhhhh  rest area... ohhhhhhh  starbucks... ohhhhhhhh  wifi  "



ahahahha and your point????    Bart!!!  you sure you dont wanna go hang out in Dec!!!!  what about my GPS...


----------



## ANTSS2001

tawasdave said:


>



Mr. Randy!!!  you maybe the fireman but in this neck of the thread.. I carry the fire extinguisher and will not hesitate to use it  

so yes no drama here you better agree or else!!!  I will have to.......................................................hose you down !!!  Even if Angie says No!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Evening Folks..

Timmy have a safe trip.  It won't be the same without you on Saturday, I'll make sure Mark has a drink in your honor.  

I'm getting ready to head out, Dad and I are going to see KOOZA....can't wait...


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> Good Evening Folks..
> 
> Timmy have a safe trip.
> 
> I'm getting ready to head out, Dad and I are going to see KOOZA....can't wait...



honey I am home.... and 3 mimosa later   !!!!!!!

have fun at the CDS!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

the lounge is a weee bit quiet tonight


----------



## can84

Timmy! Glad to see you made it to the training site safe! How was the spa?


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> SEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....now we offically know who the lurker is...I knew it all along....
> 
> ...and wonderful people?  awwwwwwwww gosh hun....


Whatever.................. 



tawasdave said:


>


For once in your life Randy could you please TRY to behave? 



NH_Bubba said:


> 24/7 Starbucks! Now I understand why you'd like that place so much.


Mmm, Starbucks....you say those words and our eyes glaze over....lol
We actually finally got one in the Barnes &Noble in Farmvegas but it's far from the best.....



ANTSS2001 said:


> Mr. Randy!!!  you maybe the fireman but in this neck of the thread.. I carry the fire extinguisher and will not hesitate to use it
> 
> so yes no drama here you better agree or else!!!  I will have to.......................................................hose you down !!!  Even if Angie says No!!!


 What makes you think I would say NO! I would be there encouraging you 



ttester9612 said:


> Good Evening Folks..
> 
> Timmy have a safe trip.  It won't be the same without you on Saturday, I'll make sure Mark has a drink in your honor.
> 
> I'm getting ready to head out, Dad and I are going to see KOOZA....can't wait



 Hi T, Hope you had a nice evening  

...........and 3 weeks from tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning everyone. 
Timmy- Glad to see you made it safely.
Did you go to the spa last night or was that today?

Tracy, Oh Tracy...where are you???


----------



## PirateMel

Happy Wednesday from $%&* cold MA.

I so need to go to Florida, luckily I didn't see any fluffy white stuff last night.


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Happy Wednesday from $%&* cold MA.
> 
> I so need to go to Florida, luckily I didn't see any fluffy white stuff last night.




White fluffy stuff here right now..and I have to go to a football game tonight...the Mighty Central Michigan Chippewas going to put a whoopin on Ball State...watch for me on ESPN2...

FIRE UP CHIPS!!


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> For once in your life Randy could you please TRY to behave?
> 
> 
> What makes you think I would say NO! I would be there encouraging you



Moi?  I always behave...angelic and all ya know

and as for the extinguisher....don't make me break the hose out...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I'm with ya, Mel...
We have an inch, not much- but still freakin cold!!!
Calgon...take me to Disney...


----------



## ANTSS2001

coffee break....    no formal class yet alot of socialization....    



can84 said:


> Timmy! Glad to see you made it to the training site safe! How was the spa?



thanks... it was a swift drive... traffic free... and highly caffeinated...lol



acm563 said:


> What makes you think I would say NO! I would be there encouraging you
> Yay!!!!!!!!!



thats why I like yah!!!!!! 



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> Timmy- Glad to see you made it safely.
> Did you go to the spa last night or was that today?
> 
> ???


this afternoon at 6PM  



tawasdave said:


> and as for the extinguisher....don't make me break the hose out...


----------



## Ragnrok23

PirateMel said:


> Happy Wednesday from $%&* cold MA.
> 
> I so need to go to Florida, luckily I didn't see any fluffy white stuff last night.



At least I didn't have frost on my car like yesterday morning


----------



## PirateMel

Ragnrok23 said:


> At least I didn't have frost on my car like yesterday morning



That was good.
Are you closer to the ocean?


----------



## Ragnrok23

PirateMel said:


> That was good.
> Are you closer to the ocean?



kinda- I'm outside of providence toward the cape


----------



## PirateMel

Ragnrok23 said:


> kinda- I'm outside of providence toward the cape



Ahhh, I was never very good a geography


----------



## ahoff

PirateMel said:


> Happy Wednesday from $%&* cold MA.




It was below 30 here also.  Made for a cold ride to work.


----------



## StageTek

I'm almost embarrassed to mention that here in Los Angeles it's 80.

Well, I guess not TOO embarrassed......


----------



## PGHProducer

It's a balmy 29 in Pittsburgh... at least the snow stopped for the time being


----------



## Frank_Bullitt

s' 58 now in KC, but 28 degrees on the way to the office is still too %#$@ cold for me...


----------



## Carrieannew

I think its so cold the snot on my nose is frozen. 

Just thought I would give all the warm people an image  Your welcome


----------



## sand2270

StageTek said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to mention that here in Los Angeles it's 80.
> 
> Well, I guess not TOO embarrassed......




80 and sunny here in Tucson too.  Every summer I think why do I live here...than every winter I remember why.


----------



## NH_Bubba

ANTSS2001 said:


> "stopping... ohhhhhhhhh  rest area... ohhhhhhh  starbucks... ohhhhhhhh  wifi  "
> 
> 
> 
> ahahahha and your point????    Bart!!!  you sure you dont wanna go hang out in Dec!!!!  what about my GPS...



That is my Point Timmy, I know I could always count on you to find a good coffee shop.  I wanna go and hang out in Dec. just can't do it. You could try the GPS that the Renatls have but I know it wont work as good as the one you used back in Sept.


----------



## APB513

Carrieannew said:


> I think its so cold the snot on my nose is frozen.
> 
> Just thought I would give all the warm people an image  Your welcome



TMI!


----------



## Carrieannew

APB513 said:


> TMI!


----------



## Ragnrok23

Carrieannew said:


> I think its so cold the snot on my nose is frozen.
> 
> Just thought I would give all the warm people an image  Your welcome



Come on!  You live in New England ( I guess I can include Conn into it  )  Anyway it's still spring coat weather!  There isn't even a sheet of ice on a pond yet


----------



## ANTSS2001

Carrieannew said:


> I think its so cold the snot on my nose is frozen.
> 
> Just thought I would give all the warm people an image  Your welcome




eeeekkkkkk   



NH_Bubba said:


> That is my Point Timmy, I know I could always count on you to find a good coffee shop.  I wanna go and hang out in Dec. just can't do it. You could try the GPS that the Renatls have but I know it wont work as good as the one you used back in Sept.




I know Bart !!!!  The only good thing about the gps like magellan etc... when they give you a wrong turn you can just throw it out the window... or save it for posterity and keep it in the glove compartment...  hehehe

it is about 32 degrees here in Tarrytown,NY  and have consumed way to many cups of coffee already  and still having a hard time keeping up with class.. how do you guys do day job??!!!  Thank God for cell phones text messages.. but we were just told that we are in violation of some code... no cell in the bldg soooooooooooo  all cell got surrendered to the front desk at lunch time... ohhhhhh boy I feel naked!!!!  or like my limb was cut off !!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Ragnrok23 said:


> Come on!  You live in New England ( I guess I can include Conn into it  )  Anyway it's still spring coat weather!  There isn't even a sheet of ice on a pond yet



I live in the armpit of New England!!! And proud haha. 

Its freakin cold. Please dont make me give everyone another visual image. Cause I can....


----------



## Ragnrok23

Freaking cold is single digits, since it is still above 30- I say it's chilly 

Edit to add I play ice hockey so that's my explanation


----------



## Carrieannew

Ragnrok23 said:


> Freaking cold is single digits, since it is still above 30- I say it's chilly
> 
> Edit to add I play ice hockey so that's my explanation



Does it count that with windchill its single digits? come on.. thats gotta count

Hockey huh. Interesting. I just watch for the guys in the hockey pants. Come on girls.. u know you agree


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> Does it count that with windchill its single digits? come on.. thats gotta count
> 
> Hockey huh. Interesting. I just watch for the guys in the hockey pants. Come on girls.. u know you agree




Thats about the only reason I would watch an ice hockey game


----------



## Ragnrok23

Carrieannew said:


> Does it count that with windchill its single digits? come on.. thats gotta count
> 
> Hockey huh. Interesting. I just watch for the guys in the hockey pants. Come on girls.. u know you agree



New Haven is 35 with a windchill of 26, so yes it would have counted

Those guys you are watching are top athletes- I fall more into the slightly out of shape wishing I could get back to my college playing weight player


----------



## Carrieannew

Ragnrok23 said:


> New Haven is 35 with a windchill of 26, so yes it would have counted
> 
> Those guys you are watching are top athletes- I fall more into the slightly out of shape wishing I could get back to my college playing weight player



About 20 minutes north of New Haven. So yup. Freakin Cold it is. 

Top or bottom athletes still the same. Guys in tight pants. Its all the same.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I live in the armpit of New England!!! And proud haha.
> 
> Its freakin cold. Please dont make me give everyone another visual image. Cause I can....



Geesh, so this is what you do huh, get me hooked on that friggin game then you disappear to here...I see the way you are now, so typical....and uggh on your visuals girlie..... 
Keep the single digits up your way as it is way too cold here for this time of the year already


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Carrieannew said:


> About 20 minutes north of New Haven. So yup. Freakin Cold it is.
> 
> Top or bottom athletes still the same. Guys in tight pants. Its all the same.



I agree that the only reason I would watch a hockey game is for the men in tight pants...but there is a limit!!!, no muffin tops...that's just wrong, wrong, wrong for both men and women.

And...in Vermont, it's FREAKIN cold, too!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Does it count that with windchill its single digits? come on.. thats gotta count
> 
> Hockey huh. Interesting. I just watch for the guys in the hockey pants. Come on girls.. u know you agree


ummm, who , ME??? NO way I watch all sports for the game, I dont wantch football for the tight ends or love my Cinn Reds cause I like to watch a certain catcher wiggle his butt when he gets up to bat..no way, its all about the game


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I agree that the only reason I would watch a hockey game is for the men in tight pants...but there is a limit!!!, no muffin tops...that's just wrong, wrong, wrong for both men and women.
> 
> And...in Vermont, it's FREAKIN cold, too!!



You live in Vermont- if you think it's cold now what do you do in January when it really is FREAKIN cold?


----------



## Carrieannew

Ragnrok23 said:


> You live in Vermont- if you think it's cold now what do you do in January when it really is FREAKIN cold?



RFC (aka Really Freakin Cold) just blows monkey balls. 

Need to move south. The s word was mentioned on the news. What is wrong with those people. its way to soon for that.


----------



## PirateMel

Ragnrok23 said:


> New Haven is 35 with a windchill of 26, so yes it would have counted
> 
> Those guys you are watching are top athletes- I fall more into the slightly out of shape wishing I could get back to my college playing weight player



Mmmm Hockey player.... Ice or Deck???

My litter brother plays, but he never learned how to skate.


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> RFC (aka Really Freakin Cold) just blows monkey balls.
> 
> Need to move south. The s word was mentioned on the news. What is wrong with those people. its way to soon for that.



Just keep saying - SUN - FLORIDA - DISNEY!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Just keep saying - SUN - FLORIDA - DISNEY!!!!



SUN - FLORIDA - DISNEY 

NOW


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Just keep saying - SUN - FLORIDA - DISNEY!!!!





Carrieannew said:


> SUN - FLORIDA - DISNEY
> 
> NOW



at least you didnt say WARM... though I guess WARMER could work, as the temp was about 15-20° warmer than what Cait told me it was this morning. A friend of mine down along the Gulf said he had on 3 sweaters last night, but also didnt have the heat on.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Normally I would go back several pages, read up, and provide a very humorous update, but I just got back from a 4.5 hr drive and don't have the energy so I will just say that I saw a lot of "very freaking cold" in the posts.  Listen, I'll trade you.  I have had enough desert heat to last me till the next millenium.  I want a tropical beach, a mai tai and a good book right now. . .lol.

Since I am sure some of you are just DYING to hear all about my personal life, I will tell you that my final court hearing was today on my son's custody case. . .

To bring some of you up to speed, I was not looking to remove my son from his father's home. My son is happy there cause he has his school, friends and church.  But his father thought he could get more money out of me for support if he took me to court.  Well, the custody arrangement stays as we had always agreed and the courts have determined that based on my income and his income that I only owe him $50 a month in child support.  Considering I already give him more than that, we agreed to set child support through the court at zero.  This was the funniest and happiest day of my life. . .lol.

My son is happy, I am happy, Tony is sort of happy (I don't have to pay him a dime, but I do. . .its my son afterall). And the freaking thing is over and not hanging over my head anymore.  Maybe I can find my humor again. . .lol.


----------



## Johnfish

Congrats Darcy!!!  I know how awful dealling with these things can be.  Now you can look forward to your December trip without that hanging over your head! 

Speaking of that I am also living with a much lighter load on my back. Although I was to be laid off in January my company was offering 200 jobs (to 1200 laid off individuals) in the other factory. I was offered and accepted one of those jobs yesterday!  The company is not in great shape but it gives me atleast another 6 to 9 months of job security. Needless to say I am glad that I didnt cancel my trip for December!!!

John


----------



## nurse.darcy

Johnfish said:


> Congrats Darcy!!!  I know how awful dealling with these things can be.  Now you can look forward to your December trip without that hanging over your head!
> 
> Speaking of that I am also living with a much lighter load on my back. Although I was to be laid off in January my company was offering 200 jobs (to 1200 laid off individuals) in the other factory. I was offered and accepted one of those jobs yesterday!  The company is not in great shape but it gives me atleast another 6 to 9 months of job security. Needless to say I am glad that I didnt cancel my trip for December!!!
> 
> John



Thanks John and Congratulations on having some sort of job security for a bit. . .lol.  Anything helps in these troubled times. . .


----------



## ttester9612

KOOZA was AWESOME!!!! I'm glad we went.  But when we came out of the tent last night, it was freezing....I ended sleeping with 3 blankets on me....and it's still cold....I am so ready for warm weather.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

ttester9612 said:


> KOOZA was AWESOME!!!! I'm glad we went.  But when we came out of the tent last night, it was freezing....I ended sleeping with 3 blankets on me....and it's still cold....I am so ready for warm weather.....




almost time !!!!!  

I should say I am sorry I will miss Saturday... I really am... but I am oh soooooooooooo  comfortable right now... yes  I am working in comfort and style!!! 

I will see you in 2 and 1/2 weeks though!!!  I have to write your date and Ang and Car and mel...I get so confused with dates.. I dont want to miss anybody


----------



## OlyWaguy

nurse.darcy said:


> ....My son is happy, I am happy, Tony is sort of happy (I don't have to pay him a dime, but I do. . .its my son afterall). And the freaking thing is over and not hanging over my head anymore.  Maybe I can find my humor again. . .lol.



What's most important is that some starving lawyer or judge will have food on the table tonite. Happy Holidays....


----------



## nurse.darcy

OlyWaguy said:


> What's most important is that some starving lawyer or judge will have food on the table tonite. Happy Holidays....



Now that is the best news I have heard all day. . .lol


----------



## dismem98

Hey Darcy, girl friend..........

So glad it all worked out.  so does that mean you can stay longer in Dec so we can play????  

No money to lawyers is always good and I have a family of them...lol

Patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Hey Darcy, girl friend..........
> 
> So glad it all worked out.  so does that mean you can stay longer in Dec so we can play????
> 
> No money to lawyers is always good and I have a family of them...lol
> 
> Patty



I wish. . .I already gave up my vacation time slots for those times and the other charge nurse is now out on FMLA (adopting a baby).  So nope, its just the 4 days for me then back home to work work work. . .HOWEVER, I am keeping my 2 weeks in March cause I am going to be traveling in March for my birthday NO MATTER WHAT. . .


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Ragnrok23 said:


> You live in Vermont- if you think it's cold now what do you do in January when it really is FREAKIN cold?



I am not sure what I am going to do this winter, I just bought a new house and for the first time...it doesn't have a fireplace....


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> Normally I would go back several pages, read up, and provide a very humorous update, but I just got back from a 4.5 hr drive and don't have the energy so I will just say that I saw a lot of "very freaking cold" in the posts.  Listen, I'll trade you.  I have had enough desert heat to last me till the next millenium.  I want a tropical beach, a mai tai and a good book right now. . .lol.
> 
> Since I am sure some of you are just DYING to hear all about my personal life, I will tell you that my final court hearing was today on my son's custody case. . .
> 
> To bring some of you up to speed, I was not looking to remove my son from his father's home. My son is happy there cause he has his school, friends and church.  But his father thought he could get more money out of me for support if he took me to court.  Well, the custody arrangement stays as we had always agreed and the courts have determined that based on my income and his income that I only owe him $50 a month in child support.  Considering I already give him more than that, we agreed to set child support through the court at zero.  This was the funniest and happiest day of my life. . .lol.
> 
> My son is happy, I am happy, Tony is sort of happy (I don't have to pay him a dime, but I do. . .its my son afterall). And the freaking thing is over and not hanging over my head anymore.  Maybe I can find my humor again. . .lol.





Johnfish said:


> Congrats Darcy!!!  I know how awful dealling with these things can be.  Now you can look forward to your December trip without that hanging over your head!
> 
> Speaking of that I am also living with a much lighter load on my back. Although I was to be laid off in January my company was offering 200 jobs (to 1200 laid off individuals) in the other factory. I was offered and accepted one of those jobs yesterday!  The company is not in great shape but it gives me atleast another 6 to 9 months of job security. Needless to say I am glad that I didnt cancel my trip for December!!!
> 
> John




Awesome news for you both - December you can now celebrate!!!!!

Way to go


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I am not sure what I am going to do this winter, I just bought a new house and for the first time...it doesn't have a fireplace....



I though Fireplaces were a part of the building code in VT   

I just go to my parents when I want a fire - I don't have one either


----------



## Ragnrok23

PirateMel said:


> Mmmm Hockey player.... Ice or Deck???
> 
> My litter brother plays, but he never learned how to skate.



Ice- I grew up in building that were freezing cold, so this weather is nothing



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I am not sure what I am going to do this winter, I just bought a new house and for the first time...it doesn't have a fireplace....



pay alot of money in heating? 

Darcy- glad everything worked out


----------



## andialyn

Hello to all ! 
I also have been lurking here for a week or so ... must say I am a little disappointed .... No one is from Montreal  Makes me a lonely Disney Lover !  

Just wanted to introduce myself 33/f/ from Montreal,Canada.
Single mother of two also travelling to Disney in Dec.  24 days to go for us !!!!    

This is our 2nd trip to disney this year ... must be the Mickey Bug I caught in August... gaining control !  

Anyway ... nice to virtually meet all of you and I'll be hanging out in front of the fireplace having a nice warm coffee it's -4 here today (not sure how to convert that for you) !


----------



## PirateMel

andialyn said:


> Hello to all !
> I also have been lurking here for a week or so ... must say I am a little disappointed .... No one is from Montreal  Makes me a lonely Disney Lover !
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself 33/f/ from Montreal,Canada.
> Single mother of two also travelling to Disney in Dec.  24 days to go for us !!!!
> 
> This is our 2nd trip to disney this year ... must be the Mickey Bug I caught in August... gaining control !
> 
> Anyway ... nice to virtually meet all of you and I'll be hanging out in front of the fireplace having a nice warm coffee it's -4 here today (not sure how to convert that for you) !




Welcome

When are you going to be there and where are you staying???

POP for me arriving late on the 11th - with my 13 yr old cousin's twins.


----------



## andialyn

Hi Mel !

It's my first time renting DVC, so we are staying at SSR, arriving on the 14 to the 21. It was originally a BDAY surprise trip for my daughter's 13 bday, but I couldn't hold my tongue!!!!

Hey maybe we'll meet, there the same age !!! LOL


----------



## acm563

Great news Darcy and John !

Welcome to Claudia and you can keep the cold weather please  Of course it could be a lot worse, at least the sun is out here.......

In 3 weeks we will be on our way to WDW  

I hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

PirateMel said:


> I though Fireplaces were a part of the building code in VT
> 
> I just go to my parents when I want a fire - I don't have one either



Fireplaces and Hot Tubs should be a requirement for all VT homes!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Welcome Montreal friend...
I am 2 hours away and many friends of mine will tell you that Montreal is my home. My dad was Canadian (New Brunswick) and I was there for many summers at a time. I also did a semester in Canada for High school.
I really love being in Montreal and I always feel like I'm coming home when I get on the bridge and see the horizon...


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Fireplaces and Hot Tubs should be a requirement for all VT homes!!!



everytime I rent a house in NH, they always have both, I just assumed it was the norm?


----------



## ahoff

Good to hear things worked out for you, Darcy, and good to hear you still have a job, John.  

I love fireplaces, unfortunatly I do not use mine enough.  Seems I use the fire pit in the back yard more.

And if you were wondering, -4 is around 25, so that is not too bad.  It was around 29 here this morning.  A brisk ride for sure!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I am not sure what I am going to do this winter, I just bought a new house and for the first time...it doesn't have a fireplace....


MM4ME!!!!!!!!  it is snowing here and everybody esp'ly the peeps who are from cali are now hugging the fireplace and the heating docks.... I think they really see a crazy person in me.. when after I got my toast and coffee I got out of the patio sat there drank my coffee while iy is snowing...



PirateMel said:


> I though Fireplaces were a part of the building code in VT
> 
> I just go to my parents when I want a fire - I don't have one either



have not turn the heat on yet at home   are you staying at POP too ???  



andialyn said:


> Hello to all !
> I also have been lurking here for a week or so ... must say I am a little disappointed .... No one is from Montreal  Makes me a lonely Disney Lover !
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself 33/f/ from Montreal,Canada.
> Single mother of two also travelling to Disney in Dec.  24 days to go for us !!!!
> 
> This is our 2nd trip to disney this year ... must be the Mickey Bug I caught in August... gaining control !
> 
> Anyway ... nice to virtually meet all of you and I'll be hanging out in front of the fireplace having a nice warm coffee it's -4 here today (not sure how to convert that for you) !



 Home!!



PirateMel said:


> Welcome
> 
> When are you going to be there and where are you staying???
> 
> POP for me arriving late on the 11th - with my 13 yr old cousin's twins.







andialyn said:


> Hi Mel !
> 
> It's my first time renting DVC, so we are staying at SSR, arriving on the 14 to the 21. It was originally a BDAY surprise trip for my daughter's 13 bday, but I couldn't hold my tongue!!!!
> 
> Hey maybe we'll meet, there the same age !!! LOL



will miss you on your trip...  will be flying out of MCO on the 14th at 6PM


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hey Timmy. Glad to see you are enjoying your "training".
I completely understand about the weather issues with people from warmer climates. I have gone to WDW in Feb and jumped right in the pool while people are walking around in sweaters and jackets. Hey, Anything over 60 degrees is tropical in my book!


----------



## andialyn

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Welcome Montreal friend...
> I am 2 hours away and many friends of mine will tell you that Montreal is my home. My dad was Canadian (New Brunswick) and I was there for many summers at a time. I also did a semester in Canada for High school.
> I really love being in Montreal and I always feel like I'm coming home when I get on the bridge and see the horizon...




Your'e really sweet !!!   Feeling less lonely already !!!!

Thanks for the welcome everyone!!!

Have an awesome day !!!!


----------



## andialyn

ahoff said:


> Good to hear things worked out for you, Darcy, and good to hear you still have a job, John.
> 
> I love fireplaces, unfortunatly I do not use mine enough.  Seems I use the fire pit in the back yard more.
> 
> And if you were wondering, -4 is around 25, so that is not too bad.  It was around 29 here this morning.  A brisk ride for sure!



LOL ... No matter what it comes out to ... it's still too cold for me.

Not much of a winter person ... I guess you figured that one out already !


----------



## andialyn

Home!!



will miss you on your trip...  will be flying out of MCO on the 14th at 6PM[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the welcome !

How'bout we grab a drink and chat by the lovely Fireplace !!!  

Have fun on your trip !


----------



## PirateMel

andialyn said:


> Hi Mel !
> 
> It's my first time renting DVC, so we are staying at SSR, arriving on the 14 to the 21. It was originally a BDAY surprise trip for my daughter's 13 bday, but I couldn't hold my tongue!!!!
> 
> Hey maybe we'll meet, there the same age !!! LOL



We leave late on the 15th.
You and your daughter must be really excited, I know I am.

The boys have never been, so they have not idea what is in store for them, except for what their sister told them.  I took her in July.


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> have not turn the heat on yet at home   are you staying at POP too ???



Yes we are, are you?

Just remember when you are exiting MCO, by the security gate after the tram ride, there is a starbucks on the right.  It is open really late, and makes a great stop before getting on ME


----------



## andialyn

PirateMel said:


> We leave late on the 15th.
> You and your daughter must be really excited, I know I am.
> 
> The boys have never been, so they have not idea what is in store for them, except for what their sister told them.  I took her in July.



I think I am more excited than they are   I'm counting the days left!

I am sure they will enjoy it !

Alot of people are going in December ...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Not me...


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hi... sorry will just miss you by a week at the world!!!!  where are you staying ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ang!!!  I am ready to go ... bags are pack... and now in the truck... just waiting my coffee "making a thermos" then off I go for my 4 hour trek... traini8ng tomorrow is 7A to 2P then Spa at 5PM woohoooo
> 
> Sorry I wont be able to go to 22nd in B'more... sorry...



I'll be at two resorts in Jan, SSR for 3 days and AKV for 4. I CAN NOT WAIT!


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Not me...



Me neither- although I had put a hold on a package for free dining, but decided not to spend the money


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Well I am glad to see that when all the other Disers are in Disney in Dec, I will have someone on the boards with me that I can cry with...I need a hankie!!!


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Well I am glad to see that when all the other Disers are in Disney in Dec, I will have someone on the boards with me that I can cry with...I need a hankie!!!



I'll be up here with my scarf and hat on (no fireplace for me)


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Well I am glad to see that when all the other Disers are in Disney in Dec, I will have someone on the boards with me that I can cry with...I need a hankie!!!



awwwwwwww  I have your cel.. I will send you pics if that would help!!!


----------



## cdn ears

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Well I am glad to see that when all the other Disers are in Disney in Dec, I will have someone on the boards with me that I can cry with...I need a hankie!!!



I will be here as well, digging out of the white stuff until venturing the end of January


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I'm staying home, too.  Haven't gone anywhere in six months.

Jim


----------



## MO Nurse

Indianadisneyfan said:


> A single guy from Indiana  39 yrs old. Trying to find a way to go to WDW next Sept. or Oct. Anyone else going at that time????


36 f missouri
My kids and I are going in March and plan to try and go again in Sept for free dining hopefully


----------



## can84

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Well I am glad to see that when all the other Disers are in Disney in Dec, I will have someone on the boards with me that I can cry with...I need a hankie!!!



I'll be crying with you  No trips for me for a little while, I just have to live through others.


----------



## ANTSS2001

> Indianadisneyfan
> A single guy from Indiana 39 yrs old. Trying to find a way to go to WDW next Sept. or Oct. Anyone else going at that time????



theres a bunch who are planning end of Oct 2009


----------



## can84

Hi Timmy!   How was the spa?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I'm glad that there will be some other people back here with me to keep the boards busy in Dec. I'm sure I'll be in snow too, and no fireplace...


----------



## ttester9612

20 more days for me.....I'm to staying at POP Dec 11-17th..We will be celebrating my dad's 80th Birthday.....It's his first trip.  We actually arrive on the 9th but going to Sea World first and staying near there until the 11th.


----------



## andialyn

I am sure you guys will keep busy in December .... so much to do anyway !!!

Sending all of you lots of   pixie dust  for December !!!!

For all the children at heart, it's a magic season anyway!!!!  

Have a great Friday everyone !!!   


LOL ... 24 days to go  I am soo excited!


----------



## tawasdave

For me the countdown is under two weeks...     

I am sooooooooooooooooo ready...16 degrees here right now...I could use a little warmth...freezin my noogies off up here....


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> For me the countdown is under two weeks...
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooooo ready...16 degrees here right now...I could use a little warmth...freezin my noogies off up here....



noogies.....


----------



## MO Nurse

Wow that's pretty cold!


----------



## ahoff

It was in high 20's this morning, at least it was sunny.  I am another who will be staying in the cold, but it is ski season, so I am alright with that.  But I have to plan a trip soon, can't let my points go to waste.


----------



## PirateMel

ahoff said:


> It was in high 20's this morning, at least it was sunny.  I am another who will be staying in the cold, but it is ski season, so I am alright with that.  But I have to plan a trip soon, can't let my points go to waste.



Points are a terrbile thing to waste   
- kinda like (spilling a drink) alcohol abuse


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> It was in high 20's this morning, at least it was sunny.  I am another who will be staying in the cold, but it is ski season, so I am alright with that.  But I have to plan a trip soon, can't let my points go to waste.





PirateMel said:


> Points are a terrbile thing to waste
> - kinda like (spilling a drink) alcohol abuse



Augie, sure don't want those points go to waste, if you can't use them, maybe you can rent them or whatever you call it...


----------



## ahoff

400 points is a little too much. I think


----------



## dismem98

Hey Augie,

You have 400 points????   I am so jealous!!

Use them for goodness sake...lol

I'll take them if you don't want them. 

Patty


----------



## ttester9612

Augie....that tells me your not going to WDW enough   you need to spend more time there, or use your points in other locations.


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

I bought enough points for 2 full weeks a year, but I keep getting tempted to buy more  . I think I will buy some more once they start selling for DL Grand Californian.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Donald's Fan in PHX! said:


> I bought enough points for 2 full weeks a year, but I keep getting tempted to buy more  . I think I will buy some more once they start selling for DL Grand Californian.



very tempted to buy in for the Bay Lake but just dont want to work extra hours anymore to pay for it


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

I know, it looks great, but getting pricey.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Donald's Fan in PHX! said:


> I know, it looks great, but getting pricey.



it is !!!  so I finally talk myself into being patient... eventually it will be available on off peak season... Another resort to wait list for the next 7 months   but for now.. I am just happy to use the AKV ( I know I know I did say I wasnt coming back there  )!!!  I love my home resort SSR but if practicality set in... if I can be ecstatic with the Seventees bldg... I am most def'ly be overjoyed with AKV


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning Timmy.
Funny story about you yesterday:
I bought my 16 YO daughter a new cell phone yesterday for Christmas. She took my cell phone and copied many of the people from my contacts to place in her own phone.
She came to your name and asked, "Who is Timmy?", "Are you dating someone named Timmy?"
She knows I am dating someone else, so she was all confused...


----------



## andialyn

I am also volunteering to help use up those extra points ..... can never get enough of Disney lol

My countdown is 20 more days to go..... SSR here we come !!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning Timmy.
> Funny story about you yesterday:
> I bought my 16 YO daughter a new cell phone yesterday for Christmas. She took my cell phone and copied many of the people from my contacts to place in her own phone.
> She came to your name and asked, "Who is Timmy?", "Are you dating someone named Timmy?"
> She knows I am dating someone else, so she was all confused...



hahahaha toooo funny!!!   I am sorry it is not the case though... dont you worry ones I found the male Timmy I will def'ly make sure to send him your way!!!





andialyn said:


> I am also volunteering to help use up those extra points ..... can never get enough of Disney lol
> 
> My countdown is 20 more days to go..... SSR here we come !!!!


let's drink to that


----------



## andialyn

ANTSS2001 said:


> hahahaha toooo funny!!!   I am sorry it is not the case though... dont you worry ones I found the male Timmy I will def'ly make sure to send him your way!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's drink to that



Here this one's on me !!!!

Drink up


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Auggie- It seems there are some lovely ladies willing to help you out with the points "problem" you are having...


----------



## some Disney guy

I guess I fall in to the category of single disney guys. I am low 30's with a son age 4. I go the the parks weekly. Son loves epcot (specifically the snow cones at Japan). Anyway, just logged on to say hi.


----------



## ANTSS2001

some Disney guy said:


> I guess I fall in to the category of single disney guys. I am low 30's with a son age 4. I go the the parks weekly. Son loves epcot (specifically the snow cones at Japan). Anyway, just logged on to say hi.



 SDG !!!!  youre so lucky to be closer!!!


----------



## ahoff

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Auggie- It seems there are some lovely ladies willing to help you out with the points "problem" you are having...



It seems so.....Should I add you to the list?


----------



## can84

ahoff said:


> It seems so.....Should I add you to the list?



Hi Auggie! How are you on this very rainy night?  Oh, you can add me to the list too! 

Happy early Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## andialyn

Good Morning Everyone !!!!

Euh we had our first snowfall ..... brrrrr

It's gonna be crazy on the road this morning .... wish me luck

Can't wait 19 more days to go, I get to swim in December LOL

Have a good one all !


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

ahoff said:


> It seems so.....Should I add you to the list?



Absolutely!!! I am always willing to help a friend in need!! You may need to get the Grand Villa with this list of ladies!!!


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Absolutely!!! I am always willing to help a friend in need!! You may need to get the Grand Villa with this list of ladies!!!



If you get a grand villa- I think the men should get a room


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Ragnrok23 said:


> If you get a grand villa- I think the men should get a room



Yeah...the room down the hall...


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Yeah...the room down the hall...



someone is going to give the men some points to use?  How nice


----------



## PirateMel

andialyn said:


> Good Morning Everyone !!!!
> 
> Euh we had our first snowfall ..... brrrrr
> 
> It's gonna be crazy on the road this morning .... wish me luck
> 
> Can't wait 19 more days to go, I get to swim in December LOL
> 
> Have a good one all !



Yup, the boys have their swim suit backed already.  Only us crazy Northern'rs will be in the pool


----------



## Sha

Ragnrok23 said:


> If you get a grand villa- I think the men should get a room





MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Yeah...the room down the hall...



LOL you mean they can share a room and beds with each other???


----------



## andialyn

PirateMel said:


> Yup, the boys have their swim suit backed already.  Only us crazy Northern'rs will be in the pool



Good the pools will be empty ...... 

I can't wait ... it's so looooong ! 

Have fun on your trip .....


----------



## andialyn

Sha said:


> LOL you mean they can share a room and beds with each other???





No they don't ....


----------



## Sha

andialyn said:


> No they don't ....



that is what I thought


----------



## ahoff

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Absolutely!!! I am always willing to help a friend in need!! You may need to get the Grand Villa with this list of ladies!!!




Hmmm, something to ponder.....


----------



## ahoff

can84 said:


> Hi Auggie! How are you on this very rainy night?  Oh, you can add me to the list too!




You must stay up late!  I don't think it was raining when I went to bed.  Unfortunatly it was raining in the morning.  And you missed the beer fest at the coliseum, didn't you?  Sorry for not reminding you.  Maybe the next one in March?


----------



## can84

ahoff said:


> You must stay up late!  I don't think it was raining when I went to bed.  Unfortunatly it was raining in the morning.  And you missed the beer fest at the coliseum, didn't you?  Sorry for not reminding you.  Maybe the next one in March?



LOL--not usually, just have a project due today that I was finishing up. I did miss the beer fest, I had a family party that day. I'll try and go to the one in March, it just depends on what day of the week it is--I am going to have class on Saturdays from January to May  But I'll have my degree by the end of summer!


----------



## ahoff

Yes, it will be on a Saturday.  Maybe the second session will work!


----------



## ttester9612

Hey Augie....isn't it your BIRTHDAY today or tomorrow?


----------



## can84

ttester9612 said:


> Hey Augie....isn't it your BIRTHDAY today or tomorrow?


 
Is it your birthday? Happy Birthday Augie!!!  

And Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## ahoff

Thanks Teresa and Christi.  Yes, it was Tuesday.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ahoff said:


> Thanks Teresa and Christi.  Yes, it was Tuesday.
> 
> Have a Happy Thanksgiving!




Aww Happy Belated Birthday Auggie!  You share a birthday with my daughter! I hope you had a great day! 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Disneyfan63

Happy belated Birthday, Auggie!

Jim


----------



## acm563

Good Morning Everyone, I hope your Thanksgiving was a relaxing one, now off to shop til we drop 

YAY 13 ...Are we There Yet?


----------



## MO Nurse

Is everyone exhausted from shopping? I spent too much money and I am exhausted. I got up at 2 am. I only have to get my twins their Nintendo DS and I am done


----------



## goofeyken

Phewwww!!!   I just finished reading 70 pages of this thread, over the last 3 days    

Thought I'd join in on the fun.   36 male Tulsa, OK.... no kids, just a couple dogs.   I haven't been to the world since 2005    but I am planning a solo trip for early March     I hadn't been back yet because I was hoping my whole family would go back for another family trip, but I can't wait for everyone to get their butts in gear anymore.  I've got an itch that needs scratchin'.   

This board is too cool.  My friends think I am nuts... they just dont get it.


----------



## sand2270

goofeyken said:


> Phewwww!!!   I just finished reading 70 pages of this thread, over the last 3 days
> 
> Thought I'd join in on the fun.   36 male Tulsa, OK.... no kids, just a couple dogs.   I haven't been to the world since 2005    but I am planning a solo trip for early March     I hadn't been back yet because I was hoping my whole family would go back for another family trip, but I can't wait for everyone to get their butts in gear anymore.  I've got an itch that needs scratchin'.
> 
> This board is too cool.  My friends think I am nuts... they just dont get it.



I know.  Try explaining to your friends and family that you are going to Vegas to hang out with a bunch of people you met on a Disney message board.  I have gotten the strangest looks LOL.

Welcome.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning friends...I hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving.
Welcome Goofeyken!


----------



## acm563

So....are we getting excited yet???? 10 days for me...YAY!!!!!!!!!! and even less for alot of others...... Have a wonderful week


----------



## ANTSS2001

GoofeyKen



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning friends...I hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving.
> Welcome Goofeyken!


 
TGD was good.. I worked... and now am home sick... bleh!



acm563 said:


> So....are we getting excited yet???? 10 days for me...YAY!!!!!!!!!! and even less for alot of others...... Have a wonderful week




can you be excited when you are sneezing the whole animal kingdom out ???


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Timmy, I hope you feel better soon.
Lots of OJ....
And yes, you can be excited, then take a nap, then be excited again...


----------



## acm563

ANTSS2001 said:


> GoofeyKen
> 
> 
> 
> TGD was good.. I worked... and now am home sick... bleh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you be excited when you are sneezing the whole animal kingdom out ???



Awwww..feel better soon Timmy  and OH MY...will that make your snoring even worse??????????????????????? (just teasing.....maybe some allergy meds will help....I know what it is you have become allergic to work so the only answer is a vacation)


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Timmy, I hope you feel better soon.
> Lots of OJ....
> And yes, you can be excited, then take a nap, then be excited again...


RA...  I did that... I even call in sick today and maybe tomorrow too...  but how much nap can you do.... 



acm563 said:


> Awwww..feel better soon Timmy  and OH MY...will that make your snoring even worse??????????????????????? (just teasing.....maybe some allergy meds will help....I know what it is you have become allergic to work so the only answer is a vacation)



Angieeee.... snooring is worse I think because you are breathing through your mouth...    I am allergic to heat.. artificial heat.. as soon as the heat goes  hmmmmmmmmm I get congested and then fluid buidl up in my sinuses then everything goes downhill... when I am outside I am fine breathign happily all the regular germies


----------



## buena vista

I'm home  too Timmy. Get well! There's much Disney to do!

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! We had a great time in NYC. I'll post pics when my nephews and their mom get around to downloading them  Shrek is a really fun musical. Lots of Disney jokes.. even some new ones. I loved it.

Augie, Happy belated Birthday!

MM4M, as always, thank you for your TLC sweetie


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Timmy- you ask "How much nap can you do?" I think I used to be a cat in my past life- I could nap all day!!!

Tom- shut off the computer, get back in bed and rest!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Timmy- you ask "How much nap can you do?" I think I used to be a cat in my past life- I could nap all day!!!
> 
> Tom- shut off the computer, get back in bed and rest!!!


 partner!!!!!!!!! go back to bed... you have to be ok before our  trip !!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Timmy and Tom, sorry to hear you are    I pray you get well soon so you can really enjoy your WDW trip....   Here is some  for you.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Tom, Timmy, hurry up and get well.  Disney is coming up VERY FAST.


----------



## ahoff

Tom and Timmi, hope you are feeling better.  
Tom, did you go to the balloon  inflation?  Would have liked to have met you on parade day.


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Tom and Timmi, hope you are feeling better.
> Tom, did you go to the balloon  inflation?  Would have liked to have met you on parade day.



Nice picture Augie 

and Tom and Timmy better be feeling better real soon as Tom has to kick butt in a golf tournament in a couple of days  and then Timmy has to be at her best to keep up with me....   (However, please be sure all your germies are gone before you come to Disney as I would be very sad if I got sick while at Disney) 

I hope everyone has a wonderful day....Single digits finally for me.... x9 and Mr Lurker Randy....are you excited yet.....Thursday is almost here


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Nice picture Augie
> 
> and Tom and Timmy better be feeling better real soon as Tom has to kick butt in a golf tournament in a couple of days  and then Timmy has to be at her best to keep up with me....   (However, please be sure all your germies are gone before you come to Disney as I would be very sad if I got sick while at Disney)
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day....Single digits finally for me.... x9 and Mr Lurker Randy....are you excited yet.....Thursday is almost here




Oh Yes I be excited....and the flu that I also suffered the last couple days seems to be on the mend...this flu thing is contagious..maybe it has sumpin to do with the DIS boards...and I am sorry I am going to miss you and our daughter...if you guys really cared you would have changed your plans to match mine....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Oh Yes I be excited....and the flu that I also suffered the last couple days seems to be on the mend...this flu thing is contagious..maybe it has sumpin to do with the DIS boards...and I am sorry I am going to miss you and our daughter...if you guys really cared you would have changed your plans to match mine....



 Don't even go there , because you KNOW if I didnt have Marie I would have came early...as for "our" daughter, she has to work and is doing good to come when she can... Just think you can have fun without me and her making mischief for you ......... Hmmm, still thinking on ways I can do that from afar, lots of good ideas runing thru my head but its Christmas time and the season to be nice and all of these would get you into trouble.................   Just think this way instead of sharing Disney with those you already have experienced it with you get to share it with someone new, so go, enjoy yourself and have fun ... I hope you are 100% by the time Thursday gets here....... (((HUGS)))


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Don't even go there , because you KNOW if I didnt have Marie I would have came early...as for "our" daughter, she has to work and is doing good to come when she can... Just think you can have fun without me and her making mischief for you ......... Hmmm, still thinking on ways I can do that from afar, lots of good ideas runing thru my head but its Christmas time and the season to be nice and all of these would get you into trouble.................   Just think this way instead of sharing Disney with those you already have experienced it with you get to share it with someone new, so go, enjoy yourself and have fun ... I hope you are 100% by the time Thursday gets here....... (((HUGS)))



Well I sure hope ya all have a great time too...and know that I would have loved to be there with you...


----------



## PirateMel

WOO HOO!

Almost time - her we go again (So spolied this year)

 
  
 
   ​
Just for you Steve


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, since everyone is posting their banana dance, here goes.  I can FINALLY get excited about this trip.

  

2, count em, 2 bananas. . .woo hoo.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Well I sure hope ya all have a great time too...and know that I would have loved to be there with you...


I know.... but I proomise you you are going to have a great time and we will do Disney next year together again 



PirateMel said:


> WOO HOO!
> 
> Almost time - her we go again (So spolied this year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Just for you Steve


There is no such thing as being spoiled when it comes to Disney, it is a NECESSITY for sanity's sake 



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, since everyone is posting their banana dance, here goes.  I can FINALLY get excited about this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 2, count em, 2 bananas. . .woo hoo.


Woot, woot.....for Darcy, Tom, Randy and many others it is only 2 days.... Safe flights and fantastic weather for everyone!


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, since everyone is posting their banana dance, here goes.  I can FINALLY get excited about this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 2, count em, 2 bananas. . .woo hoo.



Awesome - have a great trip.


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Awesome - have a great trip.



Thanks Angy and Mel.  Wish I could stay longer but I really must get home after a few days.  I have so much going on at work right now.  But hey, I can look forward to meeting up with a few people in December and also meeting up with Steve in January.  Gotta work on my March trip now. . .lol.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

So many of you are getting ready to go...the anticipation would be killing me!!!
I hope you all have a great time, take lots of photos to post here.
Safe travels, everyone!


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks Angy and Mel.  Wish I could stay longer but I really must get home after a few days.  I have so much going on at work right now.  But hey, I can look forward to meeting up with a few people in December and also meeting up with Steve in January.  Gotta work on my March trip now. . .lol.



Steve is really nice - and would be most happy to take you on TOT


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Steve is really nice - and would be most happy to take you on TOT



But I LOOOOOVVVVVEEEE TOT.  So no issues there. . .lol. Maybe I can make him ride EE with me 4 times. . .lol


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> But I LOOOOOVVVVVEEEE TOT.  So no issues there. . .lol. Maybe I can make him ride EE with me 4 times. . .lol



Just make sure to let him know if he needs to pack ear pluggs for RNR


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Just make sure to let him know if he needs to pack ear pluggs for RNR



Only if he HATES the sound of someone shouting WOO HOO. . .lol.  Oh, and singing to Aerosmith. . .badly, but still singing. . .lol.


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I am one of those who will not be going to Mousefest this year.  Until I get my credit card debt under control, I have no trips planned anywhere, including those which can cause me to fall down.  In fact, I just completed my vacation schedule at work for the period from January 4 to July 4, 2009; and in order to build up my leave, I elected not to take any vacation days.

Jim


----------



## acm563

Disneyfan63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am one of those who will not be going to Mousefest this year.  Until I get my credit card debt under control, I have no trips planned anywhere, including those which can cause me to fall down.  In fact, I just completed my vacation schedule at work for the period from January 4 to July 4, 2009; and in order to build up my leave, I elected not to take any vacation days.
> 
> Jim



Sometimes that little piece of plastic in addition to a Disney addiction is a bad thing. Starting this past January I decided if I could not pay cash for my vacations I wasnt going on them. We will send plenty of  and warm thoughts your way, and people always post great pictures so others can enjoy the magic thru us...Hang in there, paying down the credit cards is the wise choice!!!!!!


----------



## andialyn

acm563 said:


> Sometimes that little piece of plastic in addition to a Disney addiction is a bad thing. Starting this past January I decided if I could not pay cash for my vacations I wasnt going on them. We will send plenty of  and warm thoughts your way, and people always post great pictures so others can enjoy the magic thru us...Hang in there, paying down the credit cards is the wise choice!!!!!!



I couldn't agree more ....  

Been there ... done that ... And God knows how hard it is to not use it ...especially with a disney addiction  

I will send lots of warm thoghts as well   ... and hopefully it won't take too long before all this becomes a story of the past !!!! lol

Claudia


----------



## can84

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> So many of you are getting ready to go...the anticipation would be killing me!!!
> I hope you all have a great time, take lots of photos to post here.
> Safe travels, everyone!



I'll second that!  Stay healthy and have a great time everyone!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Christi- are you going to be here while all the others are having fun in WDW?
I think there may only be a few of us here over the next couple of weeks.    I think I need a computer group hug...


----------



## can84

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Christi- are you going to be here while all the others are having fun in WDW?
> I think there may only be a few of us here over the next couple of weeks.    I think I need a computer group hug...



  Yes, i'll be here--break open the hot chocolate (plus the liquer to add to it)!


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Christi- are you going to be here while all the others are having fun in WDW?
> I think there may only be a few of us here over the next couple of weeks.    I think I need a computer group hug...



 

Not only that, I was talking to my friend who is going next week and just happened to mention how he had an extra bed in his DVC for the week.  I told him if I had known I would have gone with them.  His responses was I told you 3 months ago I was going..............  Yeah- but never mentioned you had extra room


----------



## Sha

Ragnrok23 said:


> Not only that, I was talking to my friend who is going next week and just happened to mention how he had an extra bed in his DVC for the week.  I told him if I had known I would have gone with them.  His responses was I told you 3 months ago I was going..............  Yeah- but never mentioned you had extra room



Sounds like you should call in sick


----------



## maccagerl

Speaking of Prince Charmings, mine would live on Cape Cod, make frequent trips to WDW, and love the Beatles!!!! 
Oh well, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Ragnrok23

Sha said:


> Sounds like you should call in sick



If I hadn't been spending money like it grew on tree's I would


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

I just got back yesterday from a quick trip to Disneyland...and can I say I LOVE the holidays at Disney! The Holiday fireworks show is my all-time favorite!


----------



## acm563

to all who are leaving today, safe flights and I will see ya real soon


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Happy flights everyone!!!
 
 
Extra bed...cough, cough...I'm not feeling well...cough, cough...


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Happy flights everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Extra bed...cough, cough...I'm not feeling well...cough, cough...



I know and he KNEW I was thinking of taking a solo trip the week after for free dinning and still just told me he was going the week before, never mentioned an extra bed................


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Ragnrok23 said:


> I know and he KNEW I was thinking of taking a solo trip the week after for free dinning and still just told me he was going the week before, never mentioned an extra bed................



he needs a good swift kick in the nether regions for failing to mention that! LOL


----------



## Ragnrok23

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> he needs a good swift kick in the nether regions for failing to mention that! LOL



That ok- he owns DVC points so I'm sure he let me know the next time he has extra room

Have fun everyone leaving soon!


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> he needs a good swift kick in the nether regions for failing to mention that! LOL



Tracy you always have an awesome way with words. Couldnt have said it better.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> Tracy you always have an awesome way with words. Couldnt have said it better.



Why thank you Carrie! lol


----------



## acm563

Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope everyone has a beautiful weekend....


      
6 more days for me , and all I have to say is the weather forecast better change back to what it was yesterday before Thursday gets here or I will be very disappointed....

Tracy(jadedbeauty) have a safe flight on Monday


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Good Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope everyone has a beautiful weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> 6 more days for me , and all I have to say is the weather forecast better change back to what it was yesterday before Thursday gets here or I will be very disappointed....
> 
> Tracy(jadedbeauty) have a safe flight on Monday



Thanks Angy! As long as the sun shines, I don't care how cold it is in WDW...lol


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

Ahh the weekend, this is the weekend when I can finally relax from my trip to DL last wknd. Why is it I always feel I need a vacation after my vacations . Now I can officially start my new countdown for January's trip.


----------



## sand2270

Donald's Fan in PHX! said:


> Ahh the weekend, this is the weekend when I can finally relax from my trip to DL last wknd. Why is it I always feel I need a vacation after my vacations . Now I can officially start my new countdown for January's trip.




Better than needing medical recovery time LOL.  I got back from Vegas last week and have been home from work most of the week because I messed up my back in Vegas.


----------



## sand2270

sand2270 said:


> Better than needing medical recovery time LOL.  I got back from Vegas last week and have been home from work most of the week because I messed up my back in Vegas.



I'm bored btw...you can only watch so many That 70's Show and King of the Hill reruns.    Thank goodness I have the boards to keep me busy.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Aww, Sands. You can put yourself to work thinking about my dilemma!

Andrea


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I threw my back out while lifting a full laundry basket, on December 13, 2006, the day after returning from that year's Mousefest.

Jim


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

sand2270 said:


> Better than needing medical recovery time LOL.  I got back from Vegas last week and have been home from work most of the week because I messed up my back in Vegas.



Messed your back up in Vegas? I can only assume, lol    

From hauling around all the winnings I'm sure


----------



## sand2270

Donald's Fan in PHX! said:


> Messed your back up in Vegas? I can only assume, lol
> 
> From hauling around all the winnings I'm sure



I wish.  I fell my first night on some stairs in Margaritaville and hit my tailbone...and no I was not drunk I had had only one drink by than...I am just...clumsy...uncoordinated...haven't learned how to stairs yet...one of those.  I am sure people on here remember the "crockpot lid on the foot" injuries I had a few months ago LOL.


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> I wish.  I fell my first night on some stairs in Margaritaville and hit my tailbone...and no I was not drunk I had had only one drink by than...I am just...clumsy...uncoordinated...haven't learned how to stairs yet...one of those.  I am sure people on here remember the "crockpot lid on the foot" injuries I had a few months ago LOL.



Not good - sorry to hear your trip caused you pain


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Not good - sorry to hear your trip caused you pain



It's ok...an injury in Vegas is better than a healthy day at the office .

(You can replace Vegas with Disney if you would like)


----------



## TortugaDave

Hi!  I am Dave, I am 37 and a Disney freak.  I am a single dad and am looking for someone, who loves Disney. Any Disney Gals in my area?


----------



## andialyn

TortugaDave said:


> Hi!  I am Dave, I am 37 and a Disney freak.  I am a single dad and am looking for someone, who loves Disney. Any Disney Gals in my area?




Welcome Tortuga !!!

I love Pirates .... LOL but am way out in Montreal  

I am sure you'll find a couple of gals to talk to here

Everybody is very friendly !!!


----------



## TortugaDave

andialyn said:


> Welcome Tortuga !!!
> 
> I love Pirates .... LOL but am way out in Montreal
> 
> I am sure you'll find a couple of gals to talk to here
> 
> Everybody is very friendly !!!



Hi! I do love Canada


----------



## Sha

TortugaDave said:


> Hi!  I am Dave, I am 37 and a Disney freak.  I am a single dad and am looking for someone, who loves Disney. Any Disney Gals in my area?



If you were just a couple weeks sooner, there was one that just moved from there (not me). LOL

Welcome to the threads! There are several others around that also tie into different meets, and one that has travel dates. Good luck!


----------



## TortugaDave

Sha said:


> If you were just a couple weeks sooner, there was one that just moved from there (not me). LOL
> 
> Welcome to the threads! There are several others around that also tie into different meets, and one that has travel dates. Good luck!



.....story of my life


----------



## Sha

TortugaDave said:


> .....story of my life



could always be worse!!!


----------



## TortugaDave

Sha said:


> could always be worse!!!



....yes, the Rum could be gone!


----------



## Sha

TortugaDave said:


> ....yes, the Rum could be gone!



LOL that is true. But then again, that is what the store is for and being aware of when its low before its empty


----------



## andialyn

TortugaDave said:


> Hi! I do love Canada



Seems we already have 2 things in common  

Have fun on the boards ....


----------



## cdn ears

sand2270 said:


> I wish.  I fell my first night on some stairs in Margaritaville and hit my tailbone...and no I was not drunk I had had only one drink by than...I am just...clumsy...uncoordinated...haven't learned how to stairs yet...one of those.  I am sure people on here remember the "crockpot lid on the foot" injuries I had a few months ago LOL.



ahhhh yes, that famous crockpot incident..........boy that kept the board moving at a good pace for a few days...weeks....


----------



## andialyn

cdn ears said:


> ahhhh yes, that famous crockpot incident..........boy that kept the board moving at a good pace for a few days...weeks....



Well I sure hope your foot heals fast ...

I am one of those clumsy ones too  

Know exactly how you feel or fall  

Have your pick !


----------



## TortugaDave

Ah, Margaritaville.Yes I am a pirate,200 years too late   I Love Bufett and his stores. I have been to the ones a Key West, Vegas and of course Orlando.


----------



## sand2270

andialyn said:


> Well I sure hope your foot heals fast ...
> 
> I am one of those clumsy ones too
> 
> Know exactly how you feel or fall
> 
> Have your pick !



foot is fine...that healed up last month...so it was time for a new injury


----------



## sand2270

cdn ears said:


> ahhhh yes, that famous crockpot incident..........boy that kept the board moving at a good pace for a few days...weeks....



LMAO I am here to entertain.  



TortugaDave said:


> Ah, Margaritaville.Yes I am a pirate,200 years too late   I Love Bufett and his stores. I have been to the ones a Key West, Vegas and of course Orlando.



I loved the italian margaritas...think I have succeeded in recreating here at home.  In fact that sounds good...margarita time!!


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> ahhhh yes, that famous crockpot incident..........boy that kept the board moving at a good pace for a few days...weeks....



Hi Steve!!! Hope you are staying warm.


----------



## cdn ears

sand2270 said:


> foot is fine...that healed up last month...so it was time for a new injury



Yes I forgot that you were a member of the CLUB, and I didn't think that it was the DVC, more like IOTMC    

Sorry but if you have a problem with acronyms..............Injury of the Month Club...............


----------



## sand2270

cdn ears said:


> Yes I forgot that you were a member of the CLUB, and I didn't think that it was the DVC, more like IOTMC
> 
> Sorry but if you have a problem with acronyms..............Injury of the Month Club...............



I think I am also blind cause I was sitting here thinking what the heck does that stand for...took me a minute to see the fine print.


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> Hi Steve!!! Hope you are staying warm.



Hi Sha!!!, Trying to as the flakes are coming down right now and gonna be chillier tomorrow!!


----------



## cdn ears

sand2270 said:


> I think I am also blind cause I was sitting here thinking what the heck does that stand for...took me a minute to see the fine print.



Sorry next time it will be OMG


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> Hi Sha!!!, Trying to as the flakes are coming down right now and gonna be chillier tomorrow!!



OHHH!! Pretty!


----------



## can84

I hope everyone's having a great weekend  I can't believe it's snowing and sticking here! Well, it definitely gets one ready for the holidays  



sand2270 said:


> I'm bored btw...you can only watch so many That 70's Show and King of the Hill reruns.    Thank goodness I have the boards to keep me busy.



I hope you're feeling better!



TortugaDave said:


> Hi!  I am Dave, I am 37 and a Disney freak.  I am a single dad and am looking for someone, who loves Disney. Any Disney Gals in my area?



Welcome!


----------



## TortugaDave

sand2270 said:


> LMAO I am here to entertain.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the italian margaritas...think I have succeeded in recreating here at home.  In fact that sounds good...margarita time!!




Drink a few for me!


----------



## aspen37

Hi! I am Anna, 39 single and no children.  I love Disney and would like to find someone who either likes Disney or would not mind going to WDW more than other places.


----------



## sand2270

cdn ears said:


> Sorry next time it will be OMG



Thank you, much appreciated. 



can84 said:


> I hope you're feeling better!



Thanks!  



TortugaDave said:


> Drink a few for me!



Well may just keep it to one tonight...waiting for a bit until I start watching Wanted.  But I will toast to you! 



aspen37 said:


> Hi! I am Anna, 39 single and no children.  I love Disney and would like to find someone who either likes Disney or would not mind going to WDW more than other places.



Welcome!


----------



## ahoff

can84 said:


> I hope everyone's having a great weekend  I can't believe it's snowing and sticking here! Well, it definitely gets one ready for the holidays





Seeing the post about the snow sticking made me run to the window and look outside.  No snow here (yet) but had gotten some calls from friends earlier this evening asking about our bike plans tomorrow.  I think the snow will be changing them, will have to wait and see what the morning brings.  And today was so nice out....


----------



## can84

ahoff said:


> Seeing the post about the snow sticking made me run to the window and look outside.  No snow here (yet) but had gotten some calls from friends earlier this evening asking about our bike plans tomorrow.  I think the snow will be changing them, will have to wait and see what the morning brings.  And today was so nice out....


And I'm only about an hour away from you!


----------



## kesharn81

thanks for the info - useful thread...

this seems useful information...thanks for sharing...

see ya...


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Seeing the post about the snow sticking made me run to the window and look outside.  No snow here (yet) but had gotten some calls from friends earlier this evening asking about our bike plans tomorrow.  I think the snow will be changing them, will have to wait and see what the morning brings.  And today was so nice out....




We got a dusting of that 4 letter word last night  There is something just not right when southern VA is getting any amt of snow or cold weather before January 1st. Hope your bike plans for today havent fallen thru..


 to the new faces.....

...and woohoo      only 4 more sleeps then Thursday morning on to MCO. Decided not to pack until Wednesday (well I guess I should say repack as I thought a week ago I would get a jump on it and pack early....that was a mistake as the weather report changes every day) From everyone I have talked to it sounds like the crowds are crazy, but then it has always been that way IMO in December....and I dont care cause ITS DISNEY!!!!!!!!

Have a wonderful day !


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> foot is fine...that healed up last month...so it was time for a new injury



The girl is falling apart...possibly time to trade in for a new model?  

You should remember to do what I do...Xerox your life, that way if you lose it, you'll always have a copy.  So now you know my secret....35 years old, blood work gets better each year (instead of worse), 142 pounds no matter how much I eat and can eat anything I want and my cholesterol is still below 100.


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> ahhhh yes, that famous crockpot incident..........boy that kept the board moving at a good pace for a few days...weeks....



I remember the "crockpot incident,"  but Amy that doesn't give you a license for the IOTMC....   You need to be more careful.


----------



## JohnEric

acm563 said:


> ...and woohoo      only 4 more sleeps then Thursday morning on to MCO. Decided not to pack until Wednesday (well I guess I should say repack as I thought a week ago I would get a jump on it and pack early....that was a mistake as the weather report changes every day) From everyone I have talked to it sounds like the crowds are crazy, but then it has always been that way IMO in December....and I dont care cause ITS DISNEY!!!!!!!!



I was there on Saturday (for a haircut, among other things)... they were filming the Christmas special, and the weather was terrific, but there weren't many crowds at MK, which I found very surprising!  70's on Sat (which is perfect for WDW, IMHO).  50's today (which is sweater weather for me, but probably not so much for folks up north).  45 right now.  Probably won't get much higher than 60's starting on Thursday, and I'd recommend a light jacket at night.  Have a safe trip!

Oh, and with regard to the forum topic... I'm a single man, 41, live in Florida (about an hour from WDW), annual passholder, DVC member, visit WDW whenever I can, and use more commas (and parentheses) than necessary.  My favorite parks, in order, are:  MK, Epcot, Studios, AK.  Never married, no children, two ferrets.  Love Wishes, Spectomagic, Reflections, and the old Tapestry of Nations parade.  Prefer monorail to ferry.  Former part-time cast member.

I have a Stitch antenna-topper and an A&W air-freshener hanging from my mirror (it just smells like cardboard now... I'm not a fan of the root beer, and it has nothing to do with Disney, I just love the Amburgers & Wootbeer video).

I love going to the parks alone, but would also like to meet some fellow enthusiasts there sometime!  So glad to meet so many nice people who also love Disney.  Safe travels to all who are coming down!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

JohnEric said:


> I was there on Saturday (for a haircut, among other things)... they were filming the Christmas special, and the weather was terrific, but there weren't many crowds at MK, which I found very surprising!  70's on Sat (which is perfect for WDW, IMHO).  50's today (which is sweater weather for me, but probably not so much for folks up north).  45 right now.  Probably won't get much higher than 60's starting on Thursday, and I'd recommend a light jacket at night.  Have a safe trip!
> 
> Oh, and with regard to the forum topic... I'm a single man, 41, live in Florida (about an hour from WDW), annual passholder, DVC member, visit WDW whenever I can, and use more commas (and parentheses) than necessary.  My favorite parks, in order, are:  MK, Epcot, Studios, AK.  Never married, no children, two ferrets.  Love Wishes, Spectomagic, Reflections, and the old Tapestry of Nations parade.  Prefer monorail to ferry.  Former part-time cast member.
> 
> I have a Stitch antenna-topper and an A&W air-freshener hanging from my mirror (it just smells like cardboard now... I'm not a fan of the root beer, and it has nothing to do with Disney, I just love the Amburgers & Wootbeer video).
> 
> I love going to the parks alone, but would also like to meet some fellow enthusiasts there sometime!  So glad to meet so many nice people who also love Disney.  Safe travels to all who are coming down!




lol thank you so much for this entire post.  I seriously laughed out loud at the air-freshener comment.


----------



## acm563

JohnEric said:


> I was there on Saturday (for a haircut, among other things)... they were filming the Christmas special, and the weather was terrific, but there weren't many crowds at MK, which I found very surprising!  70's on Sat (which is perfect for WDW, IMHO).  50's today (which is sweater weather for me, but probably not so much for folks up north).  45 right now.  Probably won't get much higher than 60's starting on Thursday, and I'd recommend a light jacket at night.  Have a safe trip!
> 
> Oh, and with regard to the forum topic... I'm a single man, 41, live in Florida (about an hour from WDW), annual passholder, DVC member, visit WDW whenever I can, and use more commas (and parentheses) than necessary.  My favorite parks, in order, are:  MK, Epcot, Studios, AK.  Never married, no children, two ferrets.  Love Wishes, Spectomagic, Reflections, and the old Tapestry of Nations parade.  Prefer monorail to ferry.  Former part-time cast member.
> 
> I have a Stitch antenna-topper and an A&W air-freshener hanging from my mirror (it just smells like cardboard now... I'm not a fan of the root beer, and it has nothing to do with Disney, I just love the Amburgers & Wootbeer video).
> 
> I love going to the parks alone, but would also like to meet some fellow enthusiasts there sometime!  So glad to meet so many nice people who also love Disney.  Safe travels to all who are coming down!



It's always nice to start the week with a smile, and your post did just that   Now, if you can just manage to bring some warm weather in for Thursday I would appreciate that as well....


----------



## PirateMel

TortugaDave said:


> .....story of my life


Arrgghhh!  Finally another fun loving Pirate

Nice Pic's - ever been to N.E. ?


----------



## PirateMel

JohnEric said:


> I was there on Saturday (for a haircut, among other things)... they were filming the Christmas special, and the weather was terrific, but there weren't many crowds at MK, which I found very surprising!  70's on Sat (which is perfect for WDW, IMHO).  50's today (which is sweater weather for me, but probably not so much for folks up north).  45 right now.  Probably won't get much higher than 60's starting on Thursday, and I'd recommend a light jacket at night.  Have a safe trip!
> 
> Oh, and with regard to the forum topic... I'm a single man, 41, live in Florida (about an hour from WDW), annual passholder, DVC member, visit WDW whenever I can, and use more commas (and parentheses) than necessary.  My favorite parks, in order, are:  MK, Epcot, Studios, AK.  Never married, no children, two ferrets.  Love Wishes, Spectomagic, Reflections, and the old Tapestry of Nations parade.  Prefer monorail to ferry.  Former part-time cast member.
> 
> I have a Stitch antenna-topper and an A&W air-freshener hanging from my mirror (it just smells like cardboard now... I'm not a fan of the root beer, and it has nothing to do with Disney, *I just love the Amburgers & Wootbeer video).*
> 
> I love going to the parks alone, but would also like to meet some fellow enthusiasts there sometime!  So glad to meet so many nice people who also love Disney.  Safe travels to all who are coming down!




My sister LOVES this video - Welcome!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning everyone, as normal...it's Monday and I can jump back on the boards...
Cold here in VT, I had about 5 inches of snow yesterday, and thanks to the lovely friends in WDW right now for rubbing in the fact that they have warm weather!!!
I was shoveling my driveway, while "someone" was playing golf... 
I hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning everyone, as normal...it's Monday and I can jump back on the boards...
> Cold here in VT, I had about 5 inches of snow yesterday, and thanks to the lovely friends in WDW right now for rubbing in the fact that they have warm weather!!!
> I was shoveling my driveway, while "someone" was playing golf...
> I hope everyone has a great day!!!



NOW I will let you say it's cold  

I was right with you yesterday shoveling (of course we only got about an inch)

Then I had to listen to my friend tell me last night it was MY FAULT that I didn't go with him, because I was talking about taking a solo trip for free dining next week.................


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Today is cold...It was 2 degrees when I came into work this morning. With the wind chill, they say its -20 degrees.

Well, not many of us left here this week, with everyone else heading to, or already at the World.

I can't wait to see Tracy's photos...I hear she is quite the shutter bug!

Safe travels to WDW, Tracy! Safe travels home Darcy!


----------



## ahoff

And I thought it was cold at 19 this morning.  But then you didn't ride your bike to work, did you?


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Today is cold...It was 2 degrees when I came into work this morning. With the wind chill, they say its -20 degrees.
> 
> Well, not many of us left here this week, with everyone else heading to, or already at the World.
> 
> I can't wait to see Tracy's photos...I hear she is quite the shutter bug!
> 
> Safe travels to WDW, Tracy! Safe travels home Darcy!



Eesh...and my daughter was pouting cause I made her wear a long sleeved sweatshirt today over her clothes.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Augie- I have told you before- you are crazy, I can't imagine riding my bike to work in this weather.Brrrrr.

Sand (Amy?)- I wish I only had to wear a long sleeved shirt...


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Augie- I have told you before- you are crazy, I can't imagine riding my bike to work in this weather.Brrrrr.
> 
> Sand (Amy?)- I wish I only had to wear a long sleeved shirt...



Yep..Amy


----------



## PirateMel

Ragnrok23 said:


> NOW I will let you say it's cold
> 
> I was right with you yesterday shoveling (of course we only got about an inch)
> 
> Then I had to listen to my friend tell me last night it was MY FAULT that I didn't go with him, because I was talking about taking a solo trip for free dining next week.................



Cold is not the word - FREEZING

Not sure if it wll hit 20 today.  Glad I visited VT last month.
I want SUN


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Mel, VT misses you, you should come back for a visit...bring some os that MA "heat" with you...


----------



## Sha

Ragnrok23 said:


> *Then I had to listen to my friend tell me last night it was MY FAULT that I didn't go with him, because I was talking about taking a solo trip for free dining next week...........*




Next time ask questions about when the person is going, who with... etc etc


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Mel, VT misses you, you should come back for a visit...bring some os that MA "heat" with you...



  Maybe in the spring.


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Mel, VT misses you, you should come back for a visit...bring some os that MA "heat" with you...





PirateMel said:


> Maybe in the spring.



Just PLEASE leave that MA freezing weather in MA where it belongs when you come to Fl, its going to be cool enough there as it is.....


----------



## JohnEric

sand2270 said:


> Eesh...and my daughter was pouting cause I made her wear a long sleeved sweatshirt today over her clothes.



Finally wore a long-sleeved shirt yesterday, when it was in the 50's.  I've been wearing short sleeves all year (and we got almost no winter last year).  My mother, of course, said that I was being foolish for not wearing a coat, since (in her words) it was FREEZING outside.

Meanwhile, I work in MN, where it's a bit more chilly than down here, so when I travel up there I really do have to wear a coat.

Guess it's just a matter of perspective.

Good news for everyone traveling down this weekend, though... appears that we'll be looking at 60's and 70's.  No coats needed.


----------



## TortugaDave

PirateMel said:


> Arrgghhh!  Finally another fun loving Pirate
> 
> Nice Pic's - ever been to N.E. ?



I was born and raised in Jersey, but never made it up paste NY state


----------



## sand2270

JohnEric said:


> Finally wore a long-sleeved shirt yesterday, when it was in the 50's.  I've been wearing short sleeves all year (and we got almost no winter last year).  My mother, of course, said that I was being foolish for not wearing a coat, since (in her words) it was FREEZING outside.
> 
> Meanwhile, I work in MN, where it's a bit more chilly than down here, so when I travel up there I really do have to wear a coat.
> 
> Guess it's just a matter of perspective.
> 
> Good news for everyone traveling down this weekend, though... appears that we'll be looking at 60's and 70's.  No coats needed.




I'm a big baby when it comes to the cold...guess that happens after living in the desert since I was 4.


----------



## JohnEric

sand2270 said:


> I'm a big baby when it comes to the cold...guess that happens after living in the desert since I was 4.



We're keeping it warm down here in FL... and from what I understand, this weekend there will be a lot of warmth at Epcot, regardless of the weather!

    

So, if you're ever feeling cold out there, just make your way over to sunny FL... and if you come during our drought season, it's kind of like a desert, except with more dead grass and fewer camels.


----------



## acm563

JohnEric said:


> We're keeping it warm down here in FL... and from what I understand, this weekend there will be a *lot of warmth at Epcot, regardless of the weather!*
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you're ever feeling cold out there, just make your way over to sunny FL... and if you come during our drought season, it's kind of like a desert, except with more dead grass and fewer camels.




     And if anyone sees Carrie "asleep" (aka..passed out) in any chaise lounges along the way or at PoP, PLEASE be nice and throw a blanket over her so she is not frozen in the morning....


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> And if anyone sees Carrie "asleep" (aka..passed out) in any chaise lounges along the way or at PoP, PLEASE be nice and throw a blanket over her so she is not frozen in the morning....



If ?....If ?......I did buy one of the fleece blankets at the MK...perhaps I better send it down....


----------



## sand2270

JohnEric said:


> We're keeping it warm down here in FL... and from what I understand, this weekend there will be a lot of warmth at Epcot, regardless of the weather!
> 
> 
> 
> So, if you're ever feeling cold out there, just make your way over to sunny FL... and if you come during our drought season, it's kind of like a desert, except with more dead grass and fewer camels.



You guys are going to have fun.  Unfortunately I will be heading down there when it starts getting hot amd humid which is exactly what I am trying to escape in the summer.  Oh well...still freaking excited.


----------



## PirateMel

TortugaDave said:


> I was born and raised in Jersey, but never made it up paste NY state



Much better to visit WDW than be up here in the frozen tundra.

Planning any visits soon?


----------



## TortugaDave

PirateMel said:


> Much better to visit WDW than be up here in the frozen tundra.
> 
> Planning any visits soon?



I am going down to WDW in Feburary


----------



## ErikDee326

I'll be there on Dec 18, can't wait!!!! Animal Kingdom Villas
I am having a hard time finding someone to go with me go figure. LOL
27 Male from Boston, MA  
Should be here in no time.
I love going to Disney, makes me feel like a kid again. 
For some reason it seems like a lot of girls don't want to go to Disney every year. If there are girls from 21-30 that love to go to Disney every year then where are they?


----------



## acm563

Erik and I cannot imagine having difficulty finding a young lady to go with you, keep posting on the disboard, there are many...lol



and YAY!!! Just printed out boarding passes and I am so ready to go, but totally disorganized this vacation and have a million things to take care of before tomorrow morning. I pray there are no work issues today so I can accomplish my many tasks instead of having to "work" 
It will be nice to see everyone again  

Genesis sent me this link last night......thought it was interesting Jack Sparrow reading.... Gosh I hope they dont do that with the cutie over by POC ride at WDW.... 
http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,24766646-5001026,00.html

Have a wonderful day everyone and wow it's supposed to be in the 60s here today  (which would be normal for us except for the abnormally cold weather we have been having lately)


----------



## PirateMel

ErikDee326 said:


> I'll be there on Dec 18, can't wait!!!! Animal Kingdom Villas
> I am having a hard time finding someone to go with me go figure. LOL
> 27 Male from Boston, MA
> Should be here in no time.
> I love going to Disney, makes me feel like a kid again.
> For some reason it seems like a lot of girls don't want to go to Disney every year. If there are girls from 21-30 that love to go to Disney every year then where are they?



Too Bad will be coming home on the 15th.

Too old for you   but always willing to Chat about Disney


----------



## acm563

PirateMel said:


> Too Bad will be coming home on the 15th.
> 
> *Too old for you*   but always willing to Chat about Disney




Mel, what is it we keep telling Teresa about the I am too old part....That has nothing to do with anything....  (and btw Erik, Mel is cute...)


----------



## PirateMel

acm563 said:


> Mel, what is it we keep telling Teresa about the I am too old part....That has nothing to do with anything....  (and btw Erik, Mel is cute...)



Awwww thank Angy.


----------



## Carrieannew

ErikDee326 said:


> I'll be there on Dec 18, can't wait!!!! Animal Kingdom Villas
> I am having a hard time finding someone to go with me go figure. LOL
> 27 Male from Boston, MA
> Should be here in no time.
> I love going to Disney, makes me feel like a kid again.
> For some reason it seems like a lot of girls don't want to go to Disney every year. If there are girls from 21-30 that love to go to Disney every year then where are they?



Hey Erik

Girls in that age range who love to go to disney every year are out there. Keep looking.

You may even find one that likes to go more often than that... as you can see from my signature.. its been a great year of trips. 

Just going to miss you on this trip. I come home on the 15th.


----------



## ErikDee326

Thanks for the welcome 
Wow it looks like i am going to miss everyone. The week before me seems to be the week to go 
I ended up going about 3 times this year, I'm getting good with the points system


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> And if anyone sees Carrie "asleep" (aka..passed out) in any chaise lounges along the way or at PoP, PLEASE be nice and throw a blanket over her so she is not frozen in the morning....



Seriously

Sleep drunk pass out on a lawn chair once and you are labeled for life.


----------



## ErikDee326

at least sounds like you had a good time, whats the problem  
can't wait till i'm there only 7 days 21 hours


----------



## Carrieannew

ErikDee326 said:


> at least sounds like you had a good time, whats the problem
> can't wait till i'm there only 7 days 21 hours



Great time  

Just the label will never go away. And if I hadnt told someone no one would have ever known as it was just for a few hours in the middle of the night before I felt like I could return to my room.... where my roommate then told me I should have knocked heh.


----------



## Ragnrok23

Carrieannew said:


> Great time
> 
> Just the label will never go away. And if I hadnt told someone no one would have ever known as it was just for a few hours in the middle of the night before I felt like I could return to my room.... where my roommate then told me I should have knocked heh.



looks like I joined these bored too late to hear some good stories


----------



## Carrieannew

Ragnrok23 said:


> looks like I joined these bored too late to hear some good stories



Ohhhh I gots story my friend. 

We have had some awesome times this year. And more to come. 

Its never too late. I am sure in 2009 we will all meet up again and more stories will be made and memories


----------



## Ragnrok23

Carrieannew said:


> Ohhhh I gots story my friend.
> 
> We have had some awesome times this year. And more to come.
> 
> Its never too late. I am sure in 2009 we will all meet up again and more stories will be made and memories



And I always thought Disney was a family place


----------



## Carrieannew

Ragnrok23 said:


> And I always thought Disney was a family place



Oh thats what they say... but on the inside....


----------



## tawasdave

Ragnrok23 said:


> And I always thought Disney was a family place



It was before Ms Carrie and Angy arrived....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> It was before Ms Carrie and Angy arrived....


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Great time
> 
> Just the label will never go away. And if I hadnt told someone no one would have ever known as it was just for a few hours in the middle of the night before I felt like I could return to my room.... where my roommate then told me I should have knocked heh.





Ragnrok23 said:


> looks like I joined these bored too late to hear some good stories





Carrieannew said:


> Ohhhh I gots story my friend.
> 
> We have had some awesome times this year. And more to come.
> 
> Its never too late. I am sure in 2009 we will all meet up again and more stories will be made and memories





Ragnrok23 said:


> And I always thought Disney was a family place





tawasdave said:


> It was before Ms Carrie and Angy arrived....





Carrieannew said:


>



I have only ONE statement to make to all of this, well maybe 2 statements..
First and foremost I am totally INNOCENT!!!
Secondly, as for the stories, my oh my oh my...and WDW is a family place...we have definitly became like a family!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> It was before Ms Carrie and Angy arrived....


Be nice mister, or I will put a lump of coal in the package I am mailing you today!


----------



## Master Mason

Ragnrok23 said:


> And I always thought Disney was a family place




And sometimes it becomes a family making place as well.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Be nice mister, or I will put a lump of coal in the package I am mailing you today!


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> And sometimes it becomes a family making place as well.



LMAO... there is also items there to prevent that too


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Master Mason said:


> And sometimes it becomes a family making place as well.



Only behind closed doors, right??


----------



## Ragnrok23

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Only behind closed doors, right??



Now that PI is closed...................


----------



## Master Mason

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Only behind closed doors, right??




Don't know I have heard some amusing stories about the haunted mansion and the hidden cameras.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Just stay away from the pools and hot tubs...


----------



## can84

I just emailed my professor the last paper of the semester  One more week of classes, and then a whole three weeks off!  Now I can finally start getting ready for the holidays.


----------



## Donald's Fan in PHX!

can84 said:


> I just emailed my professor the last paper of the semester  One more week of classes, and then a whole three weeks off!  Now I can finally start getting ready for the holidays.



Nice...I just yesterday got my decorations up on the house...so feeling more like Christmas now


----------



## ANTSS2001

after sleeping at MCO facing the store saying "the MAgic of Disney"  I finally made it home this morning and now back to work 

it was very productive though.. while getting stuck at MCO..I was booking my buy 4 get 3 free nights for May   so it was not all bad and boring...

ok going back to catch up some more...



TortugaDave said:


> Hi!  I am Dave, I am 37 and a Disney freak.  I am a single dad and am looking for someone, who loves Disney. Any Disney Gals in my area?



  yeah.. you just miss a good egg from Ga.. now the good egg movedto Fl  ( I still love you Reb... even if... )



aspen37 said:


> Hi! I am Anna, 39 single and no children.  I love Disney and would like to find someone who either likes Disney or would not mind going to WDW more than other places.






kesharn81 said:


> thanks for the info - useful thread...
> 
> this seems useful information...thanks for sharing...
> 
> see ya...







JohnEric said:


> I love going to the parks alone, but would also like to meet some fellow enthusiasts there sometime!  So glad to meet so many nice people who also love Disney.  Safe travels to all who are coming down!



heard you were at JR with the Gang.. sorry to have missed you!!!



can84 said:


> I just emailed my professor the last paper of the semester  One more week of classes, and then a whole three weeks off!  Now I can finally start getting ready for the holidays.



finally I am home...


----------



## can84

Welcome back! Sounds like you had a great time


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> Welcome back! Sounds like you had a great time



it was slow but enjoyable... now time to go back to the drawing board for the next trip...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Glad to hear that everyone is making it home ok.
Mel-sorry to hear about the house issues. Big hugs coming your way!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## ANTSS2001

disneypryncess said:


> ANTSS2001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you betcha  dginnj is right before NYC...  by NJTP...
> 
> where do we pick you up.. where abouts in Joisey.... then after I pick you and dginnj... off to Verazzano to get can84 then off to MM4ME.... hmmmm she is makiing su dinner yah know
> 
> 
> I'm in North Jersey (about 15min outside of Manhattan without traffic, an hour with traffic, lol)!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ErikDee326 said:
> 
> 
> 
> from Boston, MA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disneypryncess, dginnj, can84  .. are you guys going to the Ct/Casino Meet???
Click to expand...


----------



## Johnfish

Need some advice from the ladies...

I had to shave my beard off for a respirator test at work on monday. I need your opinions on which way I look better. With the beard or without. Please let me know.











Thanks!

John


----------



## BlueBay

Johnfish said:


> Need some advice from the ladies...
> 
> I had to shave my beard off for a respirator test at work on monday. I need your opinions on which way I look better. With the beard or without. Please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> John



Well I'm not a lady but I think you should go with the beard!  If you do have the beard though, keep the hair on your sides nicely trimmed and clean cut.


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> disneypryncess said:
> 
> 
> 
> disneypryncess, dginnj, can84  .. are you guys going to the Ct/Casino Meet???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was, but I'll be in Disney!   5 more days!  Can you tell I'm excited?
Click to expand...


----------



## PirateMel

Johnfish said:


> Need some advice from the ladies...
> 
> I had to shave my beard off for a respirator test at work on monday. I need your opinions on which way I look better. With the beard or without. Please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> John



Adorable either way !


----------



## can84

PirateMel said:


> Adorable either way !



I agree!


----------



## Johnfish

WOW  Thanks Mel and Can84!  Its been a long time since I had any body call me adorable.  I may try with out it for a while and see what other responses I get!

John


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Hello sorry if I dont have time to read this whole thread of 80 pages but if there is anyone still looking for there princess charming.  Im 26m and a die hard disney fan.  Send me a private message if u would like to know more


----------



## Clifton

Hello, I'm Cliff, 27, male from sunny yet chilly FL lol.  I usually update myself and do plan for WDW on my bday on July 24th 

I may go during my upcoming week off in a few weeks.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I will be in Disney for my boyfriend's bday on 7-24!!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Clifton said:


> Hello, I'm Cliff, 27, male from sunny yet chilly FL lol.  I usually update myself and do plan for WDW on my bday on July 24th
> 
> I may go during my upcoming week off in a few weeks.



Welcome Cliff!! 

July Birthdays rock (mine is the 10th)

Hoping to get there this year for mine


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning Carrie!!!  
I think January birthdays are pretty cool...


----------



## Goofy'sPal

My Bd is in Jan


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I will be in Disney for my boyfriend's bday on 7-24!!! Woo Hoo!!!



RA... I will miss you by 20 days!!!!  will be there on July 2 - 6


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Welcome Cliff!!
> 
> July Birthdays rock (mine is the 10th)
> 
> Hoping to get there this year for mine



Mine is July 28..so this one of the few times I have to agree with Ms. Carrie


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Timmy, 
Seems like you will need to change YOUR plans!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Goofy'sPal said:


> My Bd is in Jan



WE ROCK!!!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Yes we do


----------



## tawasdave

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> WE ROCK!!!



January birthdays drool...July birthdays Rule


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Now Randy?? Are you trying to pick a fight???
I may be little, but be warned that I am a very spunky one!!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Timmy,
> Seems like you will need to change YOUR plans!!!



life is a bit on hold right now... it is a wait and see process for me till March 3rd.. then from there I will find out how many days of vacatuion left I will have till the end of 2009...  such as life... but glad you are keeping yourself with happy planning... eventually I will get to cross path with you... soon I hope...


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I will be in Disney for my boyfriend's bday on 7-24!!! Woo Hoo!!!



Yes   



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Now Randy?? Are you trying to pick a fight??? I may be little, but be warned that I am a very spunky one!!!



Definitely yes!


----------



## Floydian

tawasdave said:


> January birthdays drool...July birthdays Rule



Normally I wouldn't get into this whole thing, as it really doesn't matter much to me, however...

1) Due to the fact that the only person with a July birthday who has ever been close to me in my life is my ex-wife...July birthdays are the worst!  

2) Since myself, my mother, and an aunt were all born in the same month, February is the best! Hooray Aquarius!!


----------



## ANTSS2001

Floydian said:


> 2) Since myself, my mother, and an aunt were all born in the same month, February is the best! Hooray Aquarius!!




well happy "february" Birthday  to you


----------



## WDmommyof4

Late as usual, but can I join in? I am a 27 year old female from North FL. Taking a trip with my two oldest sons March 1-8!! I know its been a while, but are those chicken wings still available?


----------



## FLChick

Is it too late for me too?  I didn't read all 80+ pages but I did read a few.  Is there any food left? 

29/f/FL


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Food as in single guys? atleast one left right here 26m PM me if wanna chat private


----------



## FLChick

Goofy'sPal said:


> Food as in single guys? atleast one left right here 26m PM me if wanna chat private



Umm I meant food as in wings.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

oh wings?   I love wings save some for me too


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

32Yo single guy from Philadelphia Pa would love to meet some single female friends .


----------



## sand2270

if you haven't yet you should all post over on the rollcall thread 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2053638


----------



## DisneySweetheart

Any single gals going to be at Disney on Feb. 17-18?

My single guy friend will be there by himself celebrating his birthday. 

He's divorced, smart, FUNNY, nice looking....36 years old from Reynoldsburg OH.  

I'm pimping him out without his permission.


----------



## sand2270

DisneySweetheart said:


> Any single gals going to be at Disney on Feb. 17-18?
> 
> My single guy friend will be there by himself celebrating his birthday.
> 
> He's divorced, smart, FUNNY, nice looking....36 years old from Reynoldsburg OH.
> 
> I'm pimping him out without his permission.



aww 

He's in my age range...but I will not be there at that time .


----------



## ANTSS2001

DisneySweetheart said:


> .
> 
> I'm pimping him out without his permission.




he's so lucky to have a Pimp I mean a friend like you


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> he's so lucky to have a Pimp I mean a friend like you




LOL you always crack me up!


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> LOL you always crack me up!



Sandssss  how are you feeling ???  I hope much better than yesterday...


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> Sandssss  how are you feeling ???  I hope much better than yesterday...



hmm...you referring to my back issues?  If so I am doing ok...popping lots of advil, sitting with an ice pack a lot, been taking long walks to try and strengthen my back.  

How you doin'? (LOL that always reminds me of Joey from friends  )


----------



## ANTSS2001

sand2270 said:


> hmm...you referring to my back issues?  If so I am doing ok...popping lots of advil, sitting with an ice pack a lot, been taking long walks to try and strengthen my back.
> 
> How you doin'? (LOL that always reminds me of Joey from friends  )



doing just fine... been a hu$$y over the resort boards and community boards... the solo thread had enough of me   

getting ready for a heart day in Vegas... then hopefully I can contain myself for a few more weeks after that to celebrate my bday at the Promise land


----------



## DisneySweetheart

ANTSS2001 said:


> he's so lucky to have a Pimp I mean a friend like you



It's hard out here for a pimp!


----------



## sand2270

ANTSS2001 said:


> doing just fine... been a hu$$y over the resort boards and community boards... the solo thread had enough of me
> 
> getting ready for a heart day in Vegas... then hopefully I can contain myself for a few more weeks after that to celebrate my bday at the Promise land



you mean you've been cheating on us?  I feel so used  

Have fun in Vegas!


----------



## ANTSS2001

DisneySweetheart said:


> It's hard out here for a pimp!



I know what you mean...  all I have are deers and cows here occasional err hmm nevermind  



sand2270 said:


> you mean you've been cheating on us?  I feel so used
> 
> !



just a lil bit...


----------



## bailey3131

2) Since myself, my mother, and an aunt were all born in the same month, February is the best! Hooray Aquarius!! [/QUOTE]



I agree with you about February Birthday's(I just celebrated mine on the 
1st) 

Happy Birthday to you


----------



## bailey3131

2) Since myself, my mother, and an aunt were all born in the same month, February is the best! Hooray Aquarius!! [/QUOTE]


Happy Birthday to you  

Yeah for Aquarians


----------



## Floydian

bailey3131 said:


> Happy Birthday to you
> 
> Yeah for Aquarians



And happy birthday to you too!


----------



## Disney_rider

I'm not sure if I can start at this thread but I'm a 29yrold Single mom who loves Disney.... My DD is 3 so I don't travel with just her and me yet. But G-ma comes along to help.
I'm looking into doing some traveling by myself.
If I'm doing this wrong  please feel free to move me 

Thanks


----------



## Disney1976

You know, I can't keep up with these threads-I swear I've posted on them before, but it seems like so many people post that by the time I get back to it, another 20 pages has been added! 

Anyway, I know the first page of this thread said single guys 24-29 -and I'm a LITTLE older then that. I'm 32, almost 33 (come April). But, I am single, I am a guy, and I like Disney, so I hope I'm not banished! 

My co-workers keep telling me I need to find a woman as much into Disney as I am, but that's only because they think it's strange I've decorated my entire office in a Disney theme.  As if everyone doesn't keep a talking stuff shark on their credenza at work?


----------



## sand2270

Welcome newbies!!

You can post your stats on the Rollcall thread   Good way to see who everyone is.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2053638


----------



## Disney_rider

Disney1976 said:


> You know, I can't keep up with these threads-I swear I've posted on them before, but it seems like so many people post that by the time I get back to it, another 20 pages has been added!
> 
> Anyway, I know the first page of this thread said single guys 24-29 -and I'm a LITTLE older then that. I'm 32, almost 33 (come April). But, I am single, I am a guy, and I like Disney, so I hope I'm not banished!
> 
> My co-workers keep telling me I need to find a woman as much into Disney as I am, but that's only because they think it's strange I've decorated my entire office in a Disney theme.  As if everyone doesn't keep a talking stuff shark on their credenza at work?



I'm 29....my co-workers make fun of me too.....


----------



## Disney1976

Disney_rider said:


> I'm 29....my co-workers make fun of me too.....



Maybe we should start a support group for lovers of all things Disney who are misunderstood. "Hi, my name's Steve, and I enjoy spending all my free time hanging out with a  giant mouse. And some days, I feel like nobody's get's me."   

At least you know you're not alone!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Welcome to the new people! You are in the right place. I think we have all been made fun of for our love of Mickey...Some might call it an obsession  

This is a friendly group of people. You will like it here.

Since Tracy hasn't posted a question in awhile, I will add one for the group:
If you could only own one Disney item, what would it be?

Mine would be "The Castle", that's right people, it's ALL MINE!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Disney1976 said:


> You know, I can't keep up with these threads-I swear I've posted on them before, but it seems like so many people post that by the time I get back to it, another 20 pages has been added!
> 
> Anyway, I know the first page of this thread said single guys 24-29 -and I'm a LITTLE older then that. I'm 32, almost 33 (come April). But, I am single, I am a guy, and I like Disney, so I hope I'm not banished!
> 
> My co-workers keep telling me I need to find a woman as much into Disney as I am, but that's only because they think it's strange I've decorated my entire office in a Disney theme.  As if everyone doesn't keep a talking stuff shark on their credenza at work?



Requesting photos of this disney office. I think thats fantastic  Welcome


----------



## tawasdave

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Welcome to the new people! You are in the right place. I think we have all been made fun of for our love of Mickey...Some might call it an obsession
> 
> This is a friendly group of people. You will like it here.
> 
> Since Tracy hasn't posted a question in awhile, I will add one for the group:
> If you could only own one Disney item, what would it be?
> 
> Mine would be "The Castle", that's right people, it's ALL MINE!!!



I am one who does not need much to be happy...its the small and smiple things that make me happy...so I will just take Main Street at the MK...nuttin much...


----------



## PirateMel

Disney1976 said:


> You know, I can't keep up with these threads-I swear I've posted on them before, but it seems like so many people post that by the time I get back to it, another 20 pages has been added!
> 
> Anyway, I know the first page of this thread said single guys 24-29 -and I'm a LITTLE older then that. I'm 32, almost 33 (come April). But, I am single, I am a guy, and I like Disney, so I hope I'm not banished!
> 
> My co-workers keep telling me I need to find a woman as much into Disney as I am, but that's only because they think it's strange I've decorated my entire office in a Disney theme.  As if everyone doesn't keep a talking stuff shark on their credenza at work?



Welcome
Sounds great - Home or work and what is the theme.
I did my Home office in POTC theme, still need to upload pics - Soon I promise


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Welcome to the new people! You are in the right place. I think we have all been made fun of for our love of Mickey...Some might call it an obsession
> 
> This is a friendly group of people. You will like it here.
> 
> Since Tracy hasn't posted a question in awhile, I will add one for the group:
> If you could only own one Disney item, what would it be?
> 
> Mine would be "The Castle", that's right people, it's ALL MINE!!!



Just one OMG - that would be soooo impossible.  

If all I had was one item, I guess it would have to be mickey mouse himself.


----------



## tawasdave

Good Morning all....what a glorious day here in the mitten...the sun is out and its suppose to get up to 55 degrees...altogther now...YEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAA     should melt most of the three feet of snow still in my back yard...


----------



## sand2270

tawasdave said:


> Good Morning all....what a glorious day here in the mitten...the sun is out and its suppose to get up to 55 degrees...altogther now...YEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAA     should melt most of the three feet of snow still in my back yard...




sorry I broke the no chit chat rule on the rollcall thread .  I knew I was breaking the rule...but I did it anyway...cause that's how I roll  .

Anyway I didn't apologize on that thread cause I didn't want to keep being a rebellious, unruly troublemaker.


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Welcome to the new people! You are in the right place. I think we have all been made fun of for our love of Mickey...Some might call it an obsession
> 
> This is a friendly group of people. You will like it here.
> 
> Since Tracy hasn't posted a question in awhile, I will add one for the group:
> If you could only own one Disney item, what would it be?
> 
> Mine would be "The Castle", that's right people, it's ALL MINE!!!



Just one? Well, without Main Street and the Castle, MK wouldn't be the same, and by extension neither would the rest of WDW... so I'll take one of the cruise ships as my "one" item


----------



## Disney1976

PirateMel said:


> Welcome
> Sounds great - Home or work and what is the theme.
> I did my Home office in POTC theme, still need to upload pics - Soon I promise



It's my work office, and I don't think I have that much of a theme, as much as a "blend of various Disney items." I work in construction litigation, so I have a framed poster print of Cinderella's Castle with the blueprints for it in the background.  The other wall has a poster of numerous Disney characters in front of Cinderella Castle, and reads "Walt Disney World -Where Dreams Come True."  Behind me on my credenza is Bruce, my talking stuffed shark from Finding Nemo (every lawyer needs a shark), and a couple of prototype pieces of Captain Hook created and signed by Disney artist Robert King.  On my desk I have my Disney Wonder coffee mug, and my "Monorail Red" Vinylmation Mickey, signed by Dan Howard.  I used to have Darth Maul Donald, the big figurine that was a LE release from SWW last year, but he arrived damaged, so I shipped him back. 

I'm slowly adding to my collection. It's just expensive.  I'm hoping they'll let me paint the walls. I'll do one in red, one black, and one yellow.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

buena vista said:


> Just one? Well, without Main Street and the Castle, MK wouldn't be the same, and by extension neither would the rest of WDW... so I'll take one of the cruise ships as my "one" item



GREAT CHOICE, HUN!!!! I like the way you think!


----------



## PirateMel

Disney1976 said:


> It's my work office, and I don't think I have that much of a theme, as much as a "blend of various Disney items." I work in construction litigation, so I have a framed poster print of Cinderella's Castle with the blueprints for it in the background.  The other wall has a poster of numerous Disney characters in front of Cinderella Castle, and reads "Walt Disney World -Where Dreams Come True."  Behind me on my credenza is Bruce, my talking stuffed shark from Finding Nemo (every lawyer needs a shark), and a couple of prototype pieces of Captain Hook created and signed by Disney artist Robert King.  On my desk I have my Disney Wonder coffee mug, and my "Monorail Red" Vinylmation Mickey, signed by Dan Howard.  I used to have Darth Maul Donald, the big figurine that was a LE release from SWW last year, but he arrived damaged, so I shipped him back.
> 
> I'm slowly adding to my collection. It's just expensive.  I'm hoping they'll let me paint the walls. I'll do one in red, one black, and one yellow.



Very Nice!


----------



## ttester9612

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Welcome to the new people! You are in the right place. I think we have all been made fun of for our love of Mickey...Some might call it an obsession
> 
> This is a friendly group of people. You will like it here.
> 
> Since Tracy hasn't posted a question in awhile, I will add one for the group:
> If you could only own one Disney item, what would it be?
> 
> Mine would be "The Castle", that's right people, it's ALL MINE!!!



I would have to say for me it would be "Beauty and the Beast" (the actual characters)


----------



## Disney_rider

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Since Tracy hasn't posted a question in awhile, I will add one for the group:
> If you could only own one Disney item, what would it be?



I want the Original Carpet bag and Umbrella used by Julie Andrews in Mary Poppins...or the white dress she wore during the "Jolly Holiday" number.


----------



## Disney_rider

Disney1976 said:


> It's my work office, and I don't think I have that much of a theme, as much as a "blend of various Disney items." I work in construction litigation, so I have a framed poster print of Cinderella's Castle with the blueprints for it in the background.  The other wall has a poster of numerous Disney characters in front of Cinderella Castle, and reads "Walt Disney World -Where Dreams Come True."  Behind me on my credenza is Bruce, my talking stuffed shark from Finding Nemo (every lawyer needs a shark), and a couple of prototype pieces of Captain Hook created and signed by Disney artist Robert King.  On my desk I have my Disney Wonder coffee mug, and my "Monorail Red" Vinylmation Mickey, signed by Dan Howard.  I used to have Darth Maul Donald, the big figurine that was a LE release from SWW last year, but he arrived damaged, so I shipped him back.
> 
> I'm slowly adding to my collection. It's just expensive.  I'm hoping they'll let me paint the walls. I'll do one in red, one black, and one yellow.


NICE!!!! I have a small corner cubicle so I have the Disney tiki desk set my personal homage' to my fav the REAL tiki room.And I have my non-valuble pins all over my cube walls.And little disney scrapbook stuff I've made.
I do landscape coloring I could do a "technical" moke up of the center plaza with the walt statue.it'll look all professional but you'd have to know something about disney to realize what it is.
And I'd be happy to join the support group.  

Hi my name is Surina I'm from Anaheim, California and I've been force fed Disney since I was born and I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Disney1976

Disney_rider said:


> NICE!!!! I have a small corner cubicle so I have the Disney tiki desk set my personal homage' to my fav the REAL tiki room.And I have my non-valuble pins all over my cube walls.And little disney scrapbook stuff I've made.
> I do landscape coloring I could do a "technical" moke up of the center plaza with the walt statue.it'll look all professional but you'd have to know something about disney to realize what it is.
> And I'd be happy to join the support group.
> 
> Hi my name is Surina I'm from Anaheim, California and I've been force fed Disney since I was born and I LOVE IT!!!!



Oh, the original Tiki room was great. Now it's just...weird.  I like Iago, but he really needed to stay in Aladdin, lol!  I'm a huge fan of Splash Mountain. I can't ever imagine them changing that.  The technical make up of the plaza sounds awesome! I think the nicest thing in the Magic Kingdom is the statue of Walt and Mickey together.  

Alright, so the support group has two members, Surina, and Bob.  I wonder if as founding members we can do commercials "I'm not just the president, I'm also a client!"  

Bob


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, one disney item. . .hmmmm, this is tough. . .Okay, I know its new school but I love Animal Kingdom, so I want the Tree of Life. . .


----------



## Floydian

Oh this is an easy one for me. My one item would be the Dedication Plaque at the Magic Kingdom.



> Walt Disney World is a tribute to the philosophy and life of Walter Elias Disney... and to the talents, the dedication, and the loyalty of the entire Disney organization that made Walt Disney's dream come true. May Walt Disney World bring Joy and Inspiration and New Knowledge to all who come to this happy place... a Magic Kingdom where the young at heart of all ages can laugh and play and learn  together. Dedicated this 25th day of October, 1971. Roy O. Disney


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Welcome to the new people! You are in the right place. I think we have all been made fun of for our love of Mickey...Some might call it an obsession
> 
> This is a friendly group of people. You will like it here.
> 
> Since Tracy hasn't posted a question in awhile, I will add one for the group:
> If you could only own one Disney item, what would it be?
> 
> Mine would be "The Castle", that's right people, it's ALL MINE!!!




Sorry, I have been not holding up to my responsibility of question asker...LOL I hereby officially pass the torch to you RoseAnne. It is all yours. 
I want the entire entire French Pavillion at Epcot.  I want the movie, the restaurants, and the little Eiffel tower and garden all set up in my back yard! 



Disney_rider said:


> I'm 29....my co-workers make fun of me too.....


 Hello, I am Tracy, age 32 and my coworkers also have a ball picking on my Disney addiction.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

I'm trying to decide whether to import the whole of Typhoon Lagoon to my backyard (ok block) or go for claiming Jellyrolls.  It would be cool to have both really.  I'd have to flip a coin to choose which one for my Disney "item."


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Sorry, I have been not holding up to my responsibility of question asker...LOL I hereby officially pass the torch to you RoseAnne. It is all yours.
> 
> I want the entire entire French Pavillion at Epcot.  I want the movie, the restaurants, and the little Eiffel tower and garden all set up in my back yard!



Excellent choice Tracy! No doubt you'd have the MIB dancers as your waiters at Bistro


----------



## Sha

I dont need the whole thing, so I wil go for a 2-3 Grand villas Boardwalk view of BWV and JellyRolls. So my friends can come to visit, see some of the Epcot fireworks from their room and be entertained at JRs.


----------



## black562

Carrieannew said:


> Requesting photos of this disney office. I think thats fantastic  Welcome



Well I don't have a Disney office but how about a Disney room?






P.S.  My office is decorated with canvas prints of Renoir, Van Gogh and Dali, among other things.


----------



## CinRell

I know what I"d like from Disney. All of the money they bring in on any one given day.


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> I know what I"d like from Disney. All of the money they bring in on any one given day.



 

just for fun, I looked up their financials.. looks like the company took in $9.6B last quarter (from all operations, not just theme parks), so the daily take on that looks to be about $100 million. Not bad for a day's work.


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> Well I don't have a Disney office but how about a Disney room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  My office is decorated with canvas prints of Renoir, Van Gogh and Dali, among other things.



AWESOME!!!!

I have those same 4 prints around the alladin pic.
I need to take pics of my house.


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> AWESOME!!!!
> 
> I have those same 4 prints around the alladin pic.
> I need to take pics of my house.



Yes you do Mel! That would be cool =)


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

buena vista said:


> just for fun, I looked up their financials.. looks like the company took in $9.6B last quarter (from all operations, not just theme parks), so the daily take on that looks to be about $100 million. Not bad for a day's work.



HOLY CRAP!!!!  
Cinrell, I picked the wrong thing...


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!
> Cinrell, I picked the wrong thing...



Cindy made a good call for sure, but Disney is spending about $800M apiece on two new cruise ships, so I'll hold out for one of those.


----------



## GrumpyOne

I want one very small item, the deed to the property.


----------



## ahoff

buena vista said:


> just for fun, I looked up their financials.. looks like the company took in $9.6B last quarter (from all operations, not just theme parks), so the daily take on that looks to be about $100 million. Not bad for a day's work.



Good money, but the stock is still down.  But that means I get more shares per month


----------



## buena vista

ahoff said:


> Good money, but the stock is still down.  But that means I get more shares per month



True. If you invest using a "dollar cost averaging" approach, you can buy up a lot of stock in a down market. There's a silver lining for ya.


----------



## sand2270

morning peeps...hope everyone is doing well.

It is COLD in Tucson...go figure...a lot of areas got snow yesterday (not mine though )

My laptop has decided it is going to crash about every hour and shut down any applications I am in randomly.  I am sitting waiting for the helpdesk to show up, scared to do any work since as soon as I get a little productive this thing shuts down.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Guess Im greedy  But I think Ill take the whole Magic Kingdom


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Goofy'sPal said:


> Guess Im greedy  But I think Ill take the whole Magic Kingdom



Nope...not gonna happen!
The Castle, Main Street, and Walt's Statue are already taken...
You can have the rest though!


----------



## black562

PirateMel said:


> AWESOME!!!!
> 
> I have those same 4 prints around the alladin pic.
> I need to take pics of my house.



Yes I'd love to see how others have decorated their house in Disney.

Maybe I could make a call on my phone?





And I'm covered if I need any information.





Or soap.





As for me...I'll just move into the home of tomorrow, have Splash Mountain as my playground, and re-open Adventurer's Club!!!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Ok that makes it tougher but still great deal Ill take the rest of MK


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> Yes I'd love to see how others have decorated their house in Disney.
> 
> Maybe I could make a call on my phone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm covered if I need any information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or soap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me...I'll just move into the home of tomorrow, have Splash Mountain as my playground, and re-open Adventurer's Club!!!




OMG I am almost as bad as you.


----------



## Disney_rider

WOW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I'm showing this to my co-workers to prove I'm normal!!!!!


----------



## black562

Disney_rider said:


> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I'm showing this to my co-workers to prove I'm normal!!!!!



Oh there's nothing normal here, believe me.





Oh, I found 6 more after I took this picture, so this should be considered incomplete.  

A personalized sketch from an animator.





Am I bad?
Sigh, I'll just sit and ponder.


----------



## rebecca06261

Joe- You are the most organized individual I've ever come across and your collection is next to Godliness


----------



## ttester9612

I have to agree Joe...you are THE MAN.....love the collection.   Now if I could only get myself organized like that....are you for hire?   

Amy...I'll be heading to Sierra Vista later this month, but unfortunately I won't be alone.  My boss and coworker will be with me...so that means it will be ALL WORK and NO PLAY.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> I have to agree Joe...you are THE MAN.....love the collection.   Now if I could only get myself organized like that....are you for hire?
> 
> Amy...I'll be heading to Sierra Vista later this month, but unfortunately I won't be alone.  My boss and coworker will be with me...so that means it will be ALL WORK and NO PLAY.



so you're saying your boss and coworker don't know how to have fun?


----------



## black562

rebecca06261 said:


> Joe- You are the most organized individual I've ever come across and your collection is next to Godliness



Thank you, that's very nice of you to say.

I'm going to take some better pics in the next day or two.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> so you're saying your boss and coworker don't know how to have fun?



You GOT It....I'll need to give them some lessons on that.  

It looks like we will be flying in to Tuscon very late on Tues, Feb 24 and then drive down to Sierra Vista.   We will be leaving on Fri, Feb 27 probably around Noon.  I'll keep you posted just in case I can convince them to have FUN.  I would love to go back that Mexican Restaurant..they had the best food.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> You GOT It....I'll need to give them some lessons on that.
> 
> It looks like we will be flying in to Tuscon very late on Tues, Feb 24 and then drive down to Sierra Vista.   We will be leaving on Fri, Feb 27 probably around Noon.  I'll keep you posted just in case I can convince them to have FUN.  I would love to go back that Mexican Restaurant..they had the best food.




Mmm El Charro.  Rodeo Break is Feb 26th-27th, the schools are closed for those two days (just FYI).  Just let me know I would be happy to meet up...if they/you like beer you should try to get them to Nimbus too...that is close to the airport.


----------



## tawasdave

Ok...but how many of you have one of these?


----------



## tawasdave

WOW..that is just about big enough...


----------



## Floydian

tawasdave said:


> Ok...but how many of you have one of these?



I used to have one of those! I might even have it packed away somewhere, since that "Mickey's Self Portrait" image is one of my all time favorites. But, since it was no longer usable, I probably threw it away, or lost it in the divorce...heh.


----------



## ANTSS2001

tawasdave said:


> Ok...but how many of you have one of these?



do you mean these???


----------



## ANTSS2001

black562 said:


> Yes I'd love to see how others have decorated their house in Disney.
> 
> Maybe I could make a call on my phone?
> 
> 
> And I'm covered if I need any information.
> 
> 
> Or soap.



cant compete with your soaps but that phone would be perfect in my room...






which matches my small bathroom...






oh look at the time.... time to go night night....  





Wish I am brave enough to post the little kitchen and the living room but it is to late to be cleaning and putting stuff in order


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> do you mean these???



Me Me Me!

I will post pictures next week - I will give a run for his money I think

Right Cait?


----------



## Disney1976

Wow, some of you guys have really cool rooms and decorated houses! To the person that had the hotel phone l-how exactly did you get that?  Can you tell me without incriminating yourself?

You know what store I miss at DTD? The Disney Home Store. Now it's Goofy's Candy Company.  They had a lot of cool stuff Disney doesn't sell anymore.

Get this though -a co-worker of mine also works p/t for the person that makes many of the snacks for WDW (and other area themeparks). She makes the big cookies, the rice crispy treats, the marshmallow stuff, etc.  So lots of time, I get free goodies.


----------



## tawasdave

Disney1976 said:


> Get this though -a co-worker of mine also works p/t for the person that makes many of the snacks for WDW (and other area themeparks). She makes the big cookies, the rice crispy treats, the marshmallow stuff, etc.  So lots of time, I get free goodies.



Um...its nice to share...


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Me Me Me!
> 
> I will post pictures next week - I will give a run for his money I think
> 
> Right Cait?





> Mel ...I want to see your kitchen.


----------



## black562

Disney1976 said:


> Wow, some of you guys have really cool rooms and decorated houses! To the person that had the hotel phone l-how exactly did you get that?  Can you tell me without incriminating yourself?



Its a place called Mouse Surpluss...they have a website as well.

I found some of these lying about:





I wish it were still this price:


----------



## PirateMel

I purchased curtains there form the POFQ they are tan with the US and a davey Crocket Mickey on them.


----------



## PirateMel

ANTSS2001 said:


> cant compete with your soaps but that phone would be perfect in my room...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which matches my small bathroom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh look at the time.... time to go night night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I am brave enough to post the little kitchen and the living room but it is to late to be cleaning and putting stuff in order




Nice room.
I have the phone and an alarm clock, really cute, but annoying.


----------



## Disney1976

black562 said:


> Its a place called Mouse Surpluss...they have a website as well.
> 
> I found some of these lying about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it were still this price:



Ah...I know of Mouse Surplus.  Thought it might have been from there. Though it would have been funny if you had said you unplugged it from the wall and took it after you stay.


----------



## black562

I have a few cards as well.

I'm an honorary member:





And a monorail driver:





And an overall fun kinda guy:





My full set of keys to the world (these are all since 1995).





I can tell time:





In more ways than one:





And I have lots of food and fun to share!!!


----------



## black562

I have plenty of ice for my orange slushies...





And a few pins:





Some rarer than others:





Some older than others:





If you're nice, I'll send you a postcard from the 70s.





Please don't spill your drink, and use a coaster.





And if you're nice on the bus, the driver may give you some of these.





Time for bed, shhh, privacy please:


----------



## nurse.darcy

black562 said:


> I have plenty of ice for my orange slushies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few pins:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some rarer than others:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some older than others:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're nice, I'll send you a postcard from the 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't spill your drink, and use a coaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're nice on the bus, the driver may give you some of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for bed, shhh, privacy please:



Hun, you know I wuv ya but you are just psycho. . .


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> I have a few cards as well.
> 
> I'm an honorary member:



That is pretty cool Joe! I didn't know the Dapper Dans had cards to give out like that. Neat to see the changes in the room keys... from the ones with the punch holes to swipe cards. Definitely a collection there!


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Me Me Me!
> 
> I will post pictures next week - I will give a run for his money I think
> 
> Right Cait?



Yup Yup.....you should see the stuff Mel has....more then me...lol...and I thought I had alot....can't wait till we have a house with a third bedroom...I want to steal Mel's Scraproom.


----------



## black562

I keep stumbling onto stuff, since everything is packed in storage boxes from my old house.  More pics to come.


----------



## black562

Just stumbled across this one.  Yes, its a comforter from the All Star Music Resort!!!


----------



## WDmommyof4

black562 said:


> Just stumbled across this one.  Yes, its a comforter from the All Star Music Resort!!!



lol I saw those on mouse surplus the other day, and considered getting them for the boys bunk beds. I also saw the sports ones with the hidden Mickey so I couldn't decide. Maybe I'll ask the boys their thoughts while we are at ASmu on our next trip. I seriously considering a short stop by their warehouse to pick up that hidden mickey arm chair as well. Thanks for posting, at least I know I am not the only one who has considered purchasing one of those.  .


----------



## black562

WDmommyof4 said:


> lol I saw those on mouse surplus the other day, and considered getting them for the boys bunk beds. I also saw the sports ones with the hidden Mickey so I couldn't decide. Maybe I'll ask the boys their thoughts while we are at ASmu on our next trip. I seriously considering a short stop by their warehouse to pick up that hidden mickey arm chair as well. Thanks for posting, at least I know I am not the only one who has considered purchasing one of those.  .



These were from the old room decor and they've since remodeled the rooms.  That's why there are so many of these for sale now.  I think I paid like 6 bucks for it or something from ebay but it was supposed to be a full and I think they sent a king...its flippin HUGE!!!!


----------



## Courtney88

Ooh I am so jealous of everyone's Disney decorations! We have a Mickey bathroom (I'll have to post pics later), but I'd love to have more in my room. It's really making me want to jump on ebay and mouse surplus and buy some stuff, but I know I should be good and save my money...


----------



## ANTSS2001

whats shaking ???


----------



## ttester9612

ANTSS2001 said:


> whats shaking ???



Timmyyy - -  How have you been girl....haven't seen you in a long time......I miss your text messages and pics..


----------



## Indianadisneyfan

Thought I would check in to see how everybody is doing.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Indianadisneyfan said:


> Thought I would check in to see how everybody is doing.



How are YOU doing ???!!!!


----------



## can84

Oops! Double post


----------



## can84

Antss!!!! How have you been?


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> Antss!!!! How have you been?



back to work and trying not to complain!!!  the last 3 months was very restful.. and I am still hoping.praying for that job of yours to come so you get to do "it" ...  A lil sad that snow season is almost over... other than that just waitng for the time to go back to the Promise Land  

And you ????  anything ELSE is new???

have a good weekend....


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> back to work and trying not to complain!!!  the last 3 months was very restful.. and I am still hoping.praying for that job of yours to come so you get to do "it" ...  A lil sad that snow season is almost over... other than that just waitng for the time to go back to the Promise Land
> 
> And you ????  anything ELSE is new???
> 
> have a good weekend....



Well, I accepted that job offer  so if nothing else comes up, I will be having an extended visit. Hope you have a wonderful, warm, fun weekend!


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> Well, I accepted that job offer  so if nothing else comes up, I will be having an extended visit. Hope you have a wonderful, warm, fun weekend!



ohhhhhhhh  you gotta tell me the dates... maybe Alladin can wisk me off me feet and come by!!!


----------



## can84

ANTSS2001 said:


> ohhhhhhhh  you gotta tell me the dates... maybe Alladin can wisk me off me feet and come by!!!



Starting August 19th! I'll see what I can arrange for you but I'm not sure how much pull I'll have


----------



## ANTSS2001

can84 said:


> Starting August 19th! I'll see what I can arrange for you but I'm not sure how much pull I'll have



hmm no need to pull... I think I can arrange my own Pull..

Bart???  what are you doing on your bday again ?????   ( thats what I say working on my own pull    )


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

any cute guys in the NYC metro area between the ages of 27 and 33, who also happen to like disney??


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Hi I live in NJ near Philly 26m and looking for my Disney Princess.


----------



## JGennaro

Apparently I was told I put my thread in the wrong place:  I'm just moving it to the appropriate area:  

I'm 32 years old I love Movies at home or going to the movies, all types of TV Shows, going to games, playing video games, reading and listening to books, going out to eat...( I love Mexican, Italian & anything really ) I'm a Christian , I don't smoke and it's been awhile since I've had anybody special to take to Disney and enjoy it as much as I enjoy it!!! I LOVE Disney...I can go over and over and not get sick of it...the rides, the shows, the dining, the shopping...love all of it... But that should be obvious that I love Disney since it's here that I'm posting this...But I am always open to learning new things so I can share more interests/hobbies with people - it makes things more fun!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

JGennaro said:


> Apparently I was told I put my thread in the wrong place:  I'm just moving it to the appropriate area:
> 
> I'm 32 years old I love Movies at home or going to the movies, all types of TV Shows, going to games, playing video games, reading and listening to books, going out to eat...( I love Mexican, Italian & anything really ) I'm a Christian , I don't smoke and it's been awhile since I've had anybody special to take to Disney and enjoy it as much as I enjoy it!!! I LOVE Disney...I can go over and over and not get sick of it...the rides, the shows, the dining, the shopping...love all of it... But that should be obvious that I love Disney since it's here that I'm posting this...But I am always open to learning new things so I can share more interests/hobbies with people - it makes things more fun!



Hiya and welcome!  You are among like-minded Disneyphiles here.


----------



## MATTERHORN

JGennaro said:


> Apparently I was told I put my thread in the wrong place:  I'm just moving it to the appropriate area:
> 
> I'm 32 years old I love Movies at home or going to the movies, all types of TV Shows, going to games, playing video games, reading and listening to books, going out to eat...( I love Mexican, Italian & anything really ) I'm a Christian , I don't smoke and it's been awhile since I've had anybody special to take to Disney and enjoy it as much as I enjoy it!!! I LOVE Disney...I can go over and over and not get sick of it...the rides, the shows, the dining, the shopping...love all of it... But that should be obvious that I love Disney since it's here that I'm posting this...But I am always open to learning new things so I can share more interests/hobbies with people - it makes things more fun!



Yes, welcome again! Don't worry, I post in the wrong spots all the time!! 

Andrea


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Addicted to Dopey said:


> any cute guys in the NYC metro area between the ages of 27 and 33, who also happen to like disney??



Hello 32 Male go to Nyc often living in Philadelphia and go to disney world twice a year is that enough for you?


----------



## Withinthehour

Ahhhh this thread is a trip.  I didn't think that guys in my age range (I'm 21) admitted to loving Disney.  I'm glad to be proved wrong.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Yes some of us arent afraid to admitt we like disney.  Im 26m and love everything disney


----------



## TortugaDave

I am still here


----------



## Dizmom0923

Its so nice to see so many men who love Disney!!!!


----------



## TortugaDave

I am out of control with Disney, and I must say that I am a manly man too


----------



## PirateMel

TortugaDave said:


> I am out of control with Disney, and I must say that I am a manly man too



Must be the maching gun....

Welcome back.

Did you book May yet????


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> Its so nice to see so many men who love Disney!!!!



Danielle!!! we have missed you sweetie!!!!

And yes Dave... very manly


----------



## tawasdave

Yea there are a few of us out there that love Disney....

Hey Sha...how's the new job?  Hope you like it...


----------



## Dizmom0923

Thanks Sha!  I am going to try and not disappear for long periods of time.  

Manly men are so much better than girly men.  Saw your pics Dave...definitely manly.

Sha, 
What site do you upload your pics to?  I have photobucket but then I saw that won't work on here.  I want to post some pics from our Mardi Gras trip.

Danielle


----------



## Dizmom0923

Awww, I have been reading about yalls May trip.  That sounds like it will be sooo much fun but if I want to do October I will just need to wait and hear the reports on this one.  I can't wait till I can finally meet some of yall.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Dizmom0923 said:


> Thanks Sha!  I am going to try and not disappear for long periods of time.
> 
> Manly men are so much better than girly men.  Saw your pics Dave...definitely manly.
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle





Danielle!!!  Glad to see you online!!!!  Last time I ehard from you you where on your way to the beach


----------



## TortugaDave

PirateMel said:


> Must be the maching gun....
> 
> Welcome back.
> 
> Did you book May yet????



I am trying to pull it off, I just don't know if I can.  I would love to meet all of you lovely ladies


----------



## Dizmom0923

Timmy!!!!  Yes, I know I disappeared.  That beach trip turned into once again a hurricane evacuation to Disney!!!!!!  I love when stuff happens like that.  I am actually taking that beach trip this weekend with the kids.  Can't wait to relax.  How are you?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Dizmom0923 said:


> Timmy!!!!  Yes, I know I disappeared.  That beach trip turned into once again a hurricane evacuation to Disney!!!!!!  I love when stuff happens like that.  I am actually taking that beach trip this weekend with the kids.  Can't wait to relax.  How are you?



I am ok... had a good Sunday .. long but good.. friends and my godson was over... tired now.. but still wide awake... I should be getting ready also for an April trip.. but for some reason I am not pack yet  

Well I hope this upcoming beach vacation of yours turn out better than last year... take care and keep in touch!!!


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Yea there are a few of us out there that love Disney....
> 
> Hey Sha...how's the new job?  Hope you like it...



LMAO yes, there are many guys that love Disney... but she did say her age! Knew you werent old like you claim

Job is going well!! Thanks I really think I made a good move 



Dizmom0923 said:


> Thanks Sha!  I am going to try and not disappear for long periods of time.
> 
> Manly men are so much better than girly men.  Saw your pics Dave...definitely manly.
> 
> Sha,
> What site do you upload your pics to?  I have photobucket but then I saw that won't work on here.  I want to post some pics from our Mardi Gras trip.
> 
> Danielle



I use smugmug but that is a pay site. Are you using that little Yellow icon box up above the text window? Other sites are shutterfly and flickr... and there is another too, but I dont remember what it is.

Yes, no disappearing!



Dizmom0923 said:


> Awww, I have been reading about yalls May trip.  That sounds like it will be sooo much fun but if I want to do October I will just need to wait and hear the reports on this one.  I can't wait till I can finally meet some of yall.



You will need to come in October, though it would be great to have you in May also!


----------



## PirateMel

TortugaDave said:


> I am trying to pull it off, I just don't know if I can.  I would love to meet all of you lovely ladies



I will bring the rum


----------



## TortugaDave

I really want to go, I promise I am trying.  I would love to meet all of you. Some more than others  Hello ladies!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

TortugaDave said:


> I really want to go, I promise I am trying.  I would love to meet all of you. Some more than others  Hello ladies!



What the hell, Dave??? Some more than others??? 
I am proud of all your responses on the other thread...go get 'em!


----------



## TortugaDave

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> What the hell, Dave??? Some more than others???
> I am proud of all your responses on the other thread...go get 'em!



It was my attempt to be funny...I guess it was ill faited


----------



## Carrieannew

TortugaDave said:


> I really want to go, I promise I am trying.  I would love to meet all of you. Some more than others  Hello ladies!



How you doin *wink* *wink*



Did you book yet? Seriously... you might as well give in.. Us ladies.. yeah we pretty much do not take no for an answer


----------



## TortugaDave

Carrieannew said:


> How you doin *wink* *wink*
> 
> 
> 
> Did you book yet? Seriously... you might as well give in.. Us ladies.. yeah we pretty much do not take no for an answer



I really would love to, I still have to make it until the big D is final.  You guys are making it to resist though!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

TortugaDave said:


> I really would love to, I still have to make it until the big D is final.  You guys are making it to resist though!




Just do it Dave... as soon as the big D is final...it will be an occasion to celebrate!!! and who better to celebrate with than us??!?!?


----------



## PirateMel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Just do it Dave... as soon as the big D is final...it will be an occasion to celebrate!!! and who better to celebrate with than us??!?!?



Exactly - I will be celebrating the 20th Anniversay of the big 'D' this May.
Being with Disney friends is the best!


----------



## nurse.darcy

I agree with the others Dave.  There is nothing like celebrating the big D with a trip to WDW with friends. . .by the way, that would be lots of single female friends. . .


----------



## GrumpyOne

nurse.darcy said:


> There is nothing like celebrating the big D with a trip to WDW with friends. . .by the way, that would be lots of single female friends. . .


I'm sure guys would agree with you


----------



## TortugaDave

I am trying, believe me..it is almost too good to pass up


----------



## DisTeach

Hi guys!  I know I have been off the radar a bit (crazy busy), and I am so jealous you all are going to the World in May.  I wish I could go!!  It's just a horrific time at work, so I won't be able to make it argh.  I am going in the summer, though!


----------



## duckybelle

Could be worse...I have a whole year left before I can go...GRRR!!! LOL! Oh well, it will be worth it to have my degree in hand celebrating with the mouse.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Addicted to Dopey said:


> any cute guys in the NYC metro area between the ages of 27 and 33, who also happen to like disney??



Hi there! I am from the Nj area myself, 36 years old. I have a friend in the bayridge area of brooklyn...nice little town...


----------



## 2005s4




----------



## duckybelle

Anyone looking at going May 2010? LOL! I may sneak down there before but with nursing classes its gonna be HARD!


----------



## Sha

duckybelle said:


> Anyone looking at going May 2010? LOL! I may sneak down there before but with nursing classes its gonna be HARD!



text books are portable  granted I was in driving distance to enjoy WDW while studying for my RN (study all day and play some at night).

Good luck!


----------



## duckybelle

Im thinking about it...I need a break, but the only time I would be able to go is in July or Aug...and its SOOOO hot. Plus, Ive never gone solo, although its tempting!


----------



## Sha

duckybelle said:


> Im thinking about it...I need a break, but the only time I would be able to go is in July or Aug...and its SOOOO hot. Plus, Ive never gone solo, although its tempting!



I'm sure that there are others going. There is a thread with travel dates of people who are going.


----------



## duckybelle

Starting to sound like a plan...maybe I can find my prince while Im there! (Otherwise, maybe a great big cute mouse?) LOL!


----------



## pookybean

just wanted to jump in here and introduce myself, im newly single and looking for a guy 31-40 who, you guessed it, loves disney!  just think it would be nice to talk freely about my addiction without getting any strange looks!

so anyone from philadelphia?  (could only get through a few pgs phew!)

megan


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

pookybean said:


> just wanted to jump in here and introduce myself, im newly single and looking for a guy 31-40 who, you guessed it, loves disney!  just think it would be nice to talk freely about my addiction without getting any strange looks!
> 
> so anyone from philadelphia?  (could only get through a few pgs phew!)
> 
> megan



Philly guy 32 right here


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

ErikDee326 said:


> I'll be there on Dec 18, can't wait!!!! Animal Kingdom Villas
> I am having a hard time finding someone to go with me go figure. LOL
> 27 Male from Boston, MA
> Should be here in no time.
> I love going to Disney, makes me feel like a kid again.
> For some reason it seems like a lot of girls don't want to go to Disney every year. If there are girls from 21-30 that love to go to Disney every year then where are they?



I'm 27 and from NYC...not quite New England, but close enough!!! ;-) lol


----------



## ErikDee326

Addicted to Dopey said:


> I'm 27 and from NYC...not quite New England, but close enough!!! ;-) lol



NY its all good as long as your a Red Sox fan


----------



## BambiLover

Hi, wanted to join in the thread.  Returning to DW after several years and making it a fun trip with my friends in May.  I know we'll have a blast.  3 single girls, in their 30's - acting like a bunch of kids again.


----------



## Sha

BambiLover said:


> Hi, wanted to join in the thread.  Returning to DW after several years and making it a fun trip with my friends in May.  I know we'll have a blast.  3 single girls, in their 30's - acting like a bunch of kids again.



When is your trip in May? I ask because there is a singles group going.


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

JeffGoldblum said:


> Why hello thar.
> 
> I'm 25, single and love Disney. Heck I even want to get married there






Lolll... wow... they DO exist. 


Nobody I know ``gets`` disney other than my parents and siblings lol


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Wow who does not want to get married there I been telling every woman I meet that my wedding will be there.


----------



## BambiLover

Hey Sha - which thread is it and I'll take a look.  Thanks!


----------



## Sha

here you go.... http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2038103


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Welcome Bambilover.
The group going in May is large, we have a few meet ups planned and they are sure to be fun! Join us!


----------



## mjperry

I'm 32 single male from Ms. and understand how it feels It's not easy to find a soul mate that is as crazy about WDW as me, but I keep hoping my Disney princess will come. I'm planning a solo trip his year can't wait forever to go, maybe i'll find her at WDWnever know.
Michael Perry
Creative Service Producer/Videographer/Editor
Laurel, MS.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

26m from NJ near Philly and I just love everything about disney if any females wanna chat. I may also be going back May 2010


----------



## black562

DISNEY4TROY said:


> Lolll... wow... they DO exist.
> 
> 
> Nobody I know ``gets`` disney other than my parents and siblings lol



Alot more of us than most people think.  There's no place I'd rather be than WDW!!!


----------



## Go_Number_9

23/m here in Jupiter, FL... I like sports, nascar, food and of course..DISNEY....anybody in soFLA?


----------



## Disneyfan63

Still here 45 yo single male from NJ near Philly.  Christian.  Loves Disney but hasn't been since 2007, no plans.

Jim


----------



## Trep72

Hi there.  My name is Brian.  I'm a single dad here in Oklahoma.  My daughter just turned 11 and we are going on her first trip (my second) to WDW Sept. 3-8.

Any other singles from the Sooner State?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Trep72 said:


> Hi there.  My name is Brian.  I'm a single dad here in Oklahoma.  My daughter just turned 11 and we are going on her first trip (my second) to WDW Sept. 3-8.
> 
> Any other singles from the Sooner State?



 

keep on posting those dates... am sure you are going to find a few solo whos going to be there on that time frame...


----------



## black562

I still don't get why so many people are surprised that a guy can love Disney.  I mean, I've loved it all my life and I have lots of friends who do as well...I guess to me it isn't a big deal.

I've had the ultimate Disney Wedding in the back of my brain for many years.  Unfortunately I don't think I want to have a full blown wedding like that again, but I can always help others make some magic of their own.


----------



## DisTeach

Hey everyone!  I miss chat.  I'm almost done for the summer and I will be making more frequent appearances around here lol.  It's nice to see everyone!  I'm a 26/F from Chicago.  Have a nice weekend!


----------



## black562

DisTeach said:


> Hey everyone!  I miss chat.  I'm almost done for the summer and I will be making more frequent appearances around here lol.  It's nice to see everyone!  I'm a 26/F from Chicago.  Have a nice weekend!



Wow, I just found this....YES we need to do some more chats, they were always fun.  The chat is still there and waiting, let's set up a meeting time.


----------



## tamlav

26, single female, in Ohio. Planning my first trip to Disney in 20 years!!!


----------



## gracie1

I am more shocked of how many of you are from NJ/Philly area!  I am from Delaware & female! 28 years old


----------



## transnet87

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> We need a new thread name...something that will make all the single men want to run here with open arms...how about "FREE BEER AND CHICKEN WINGS!!"




That is sooo funny!!!  Yes, I think the thread will probably have guys running the other way!!  Add an extra 15-20 years on the ages and cut out the marriage part,,,ugh!! been there and don't want to go back...but this is a fun read!


----------



## TortugaDave

transnet87 said:


> That is sooo funny!!!  Yes, I think the thread will probably have guys running the other way!!  Add an extra 15-20 years on the ages and cut out the marriage part,,,ugh!! been there and don't want to go back...but this is a fun read!



I am not scared!  Bring it on!   The problem is all you gals live very far!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

26m from NJ and love everything disney.  Hoping to go back May 2010
anyone wanna chat send me a private message


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Welcome to all the new folks from the Philly/Nj area I been here for awhile now and forget how I found this site but love it .


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

tamlav said:


> 26, single female, in Ohio. Planning my first trip to Disney in 20 years!!!



Very cool you will not notice anything trust me my first trip back in 2005 after 17 years was like wow a whole new world and been back 7 times since that trip and even lost Pleasure Island which I loved so much in that short time.


----------



## tamlav

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Very cool you will not notice anything trust me my first trip back in 2005 after 17 years was like wow a whole new world and been back 7 times since that trip and even lost Pleasure Island which I loved so much in that short time.






The only time I've gone during winter around Christmas time. I have never been there at any other time. So I'll see the parks without Christmas decorations. So that will be different. Not to mention all the new rides. I think it will definately be more fun as an adult.   I didn't enjoy Epcot as a kid but now I'm really looking forward to it. Of course I've never seen AK.


----------



## palmtreelover08

My co-worker and I were just talking the other day.  We were talking about my "dream" man.  I suggested someone who has a good job, has a kid or two, and likes to smile.  She was quick to throw in "and must vacation at Disney at least 1x/year)!  She is right.. no sense in meeting up with a person who doesn't share the Disney Love!  Because if you don't like Disney.. I just don't think it would work between us.  Never really thought about it, but my co-worker is right! 

Maybe I'll put out a personal add--Must Love Disney!


----------



## gracie1

palmtreelover08 said:


> My co-worker and I were just talking the other day.  We were talking about my "dream" man.  I suggested someone who has a good job, has a kid or two, and likes to smile.  She was quick to throw in "and must vacation at Disney at least 1x/year)!  She is right.. no sense in meeting up with a person who doesn't share the Disney Love!  Because if you don't like Disney.. I just don't think it would work between us.  Never really thought about it, but my co-worker is right!
> 
> Maybe I'll put out a personal add--Must Love Disney!




I love that...Must love Disney!! lol.  This will be my first trip to wdw!  Can't wait!  151 days to go!


----------



## palmtreelover08

First trip...  You are just gonna LOVE LOVE LOVE it.. so much to see and do..
Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Donaldfan81

28m from NYC.  I think anyone you talk to who knows me can tell you I am a Disney Nut.  Planning and Excitedly waiting for my fifth trip in September   Anyone want to chat just pm me.


----------



## Go_Number_9

did somebody say free beer and chicken wings?????


----------



## knewton64

TortugaDave said:


> I am not scared!  Bring it on!   The problem is all you gals live very far!



I'm in Dallas Texas - Single, one dog & enjoyed my very first trip to WDW / DCL in January 2009.       Now who would be out in my neck of the woods ?

 Anywho...ladies - feel free to give me a shout out on Facebook if ya want .

Kris Newton


----------



## TallDaddy

Will be there with my two kids, at coronado resort.

If any other vibrant singles there (with or without kids) let me know!!


----------



## alamode

I'm a 43 yr old widowed dad of three great kids, a 9 yr old son and twin 5 yr old girls. We went down to Disney on April 30th to may 7th and had a blast. So much so that I just put in an offer to the Disney Vacation Club. I figure we'll be going every year, or maybe find someone to sneak down there with kid free. 

I'm not sure who had a better time, my kids or myself. Who am I kidding, when it comes to Disney, I'm just a big kid.


----------



## QuantumSheep

Single Dis-Guy here as well ... I just replied to a similar thread earlier today and I _thought_ it was this one but I'm apparently mistaken ... 

Anyway I'm 38 from NYC and I'd love to find a Disney-loving gal in the area -- I don't know why it's harder than it seems!

And I wouldn't mind some of that "beer & wings" action either!!  

Have an amazing day everyone!


----------



## TortugaDave

Hi my name is Dave.  I like dimly lit Caribbean cruises, buggy rides through old grave yards and rocketing through space, watching the stars


----------



## Shannon84

TortugaDave said:


> Hi my name is Dave.  I like dimly lit Caribbean cruises, buggy rides through old grave yards and rocketing through space, watching the stars



  too funny!!!


----------



## Disney_rider

TortugaDave said:


> Hi my name is Dave.  I like dimly lit Caribbean cruises, buggy rides through old grave yards and rocketing through space, watching the stars



Ok that's awesome!!! 
10 points for humor and creativity!!!


----------



## Continuum

I'm a single 30 year old guy in North Carolina who's survived a divorce several years ago.  It's funny that now I would never consider dating any woman who didn't love Disney as much as I do, but if they love it more than me, so much the better.


----------



## Disney_rider

Continuum said:


> I'm a single 30 year old guy in North Carolina who's survived a divorce several years ago.  It's funny that now I would never consider dating any woman who didn't love Disney as much as I do, but if they love it more than me, so much the better.



I agree with 100% I'm gonna be 30 this year...and the last guy I dated went to DL with me and said "what's the big deal with this place" And I could've walked away right there.


----------



## Continuum

Disney_rider said:


> I agree with 100% I'm gonna be 30 this year...and the last guy I dated went to DL with me and said "what's the big deal with this place" And I could've walked away right there.



Wow!  I would have weeded out a girl like that before a second date at this point in my life.  I'm sure some of it is my age and I know it has to do with being divorced, but I've got a firm couple of "musts" that can't be overlooked.  No matter how great of an impression I might get from someone I might meet, if she's not a Disney lover, it won't work out.


----------



## Shannon84

I am 25, i enjoy the most romantic that WDW has to offer


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

22 year old male here. From Jacksonville, Fl. Feel free to PM me!


----------



## dens71

Hi I'm 38, single male, in Ontario. I'm planning my 1st solo trip to WDW in July and would love to find a Disney loving gal who will be at WDW in July to maybe meet up


----------



## Jenroc

TortugaDave said:


> Hi my name is Dave.  I like dimly lit Caribbean cruises, buggy rides through old grave yards and rocketing through space, watching the stars


It must be too early in the morning - it took a minute to figure this out !!  
Morning everyone !  I'm new to this thread but not the site (HI !  to all my old friends !!!).  I'm single, 2 kids, run an home child care/kids'conservation group and was bitten by the Disney bug when I was 5.  I tried a life with a man that really didn't understand the Disney-thing and it didn't work at all, so I want to meet someone who can at least appreciate the magic !!!!


----------



## alamode

Jenroc said:


> It must be too early in the morning - it took a minute to figure this out !!
> Morning everyone !  I'm new to this thread but not the site (HI !  to all my old friends !!!).  I'm single, 2 kids, run an home child care/kids'conservation group and was bitten by the Disney bug when I was 5.  I tried a life with a man that really didn't understand the Disney-thing and it didn't work at all, so I want to meet someone who can at least appreciate the magic !!!!




And not too far from me (Scarborough). Hmmm.......


----------



## Jenroc

alamode said:


> And not too far from me (Scarborough). Hmmm.......



Hey alamode !  I know where Scarborough is !!  east up the 401 to Vic Park !!  lol


----------



## alamode

Jenroc said:


> Hey alamode !  I know where Scarborough is !!  east up the 401 to Vic Park !!  lol



So when you visiting?? wink wink


----------



## Uuaww

23/m from middle of nowhere... and when I say middle of nowhere... I mean it.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> Hey alamode !  I know where Scarborough is !!  east up the 401 to Vic Park !!  lol



 Jen  !!!  I got your email....


----------



## Jenroc

alamode said:


> So when you visiting?? wink wink


I'll be at the Zoo in July and September !   nudge nudge



ANTSS2001 said:


> Jen  !!!  I got your email....


HEY BABY --- How's it going ?????


----------



## Sha

Uuaww said:


> 23/m from middle of nowhere... and when I say middle of nowhere... I mean it.



but that is a nice middle of no where from what I have heard


----------



## Uuaww

http://s578.photobucket.com/albums/ss224/uuaww/

Me and my home.


----------



## Uuaww

http://s578.photobucket.com/albums/ss224/uuaww/

me and my place.


----------



## PrincessKell

TortugaDave said:


> Hi my name is Dave.  I like dimly lit Caribbean cruises, buggy rides through old grave yards and rocketing through space, watching the stars



hahaha Totally love that.  But the real question is do you enjoy singing birds, flying elephants and tea cups gone mad and spinning out of control?


----------



## Jenroc

Any of the singles from SW Ontario and NY State ......

 This post might of some interest ..... there is going to be a DISboards get together in Hamilton in late October. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2158136&page=6
(scroll down a few posts from the top to get the scoop)
And there may be a chat tonight, if anyone is interested.  More details will follow later but it would be around 9 pm EST.


----------



## Jenroc

OK folks ..... chat tonight !!!!  
9pm EST
Disney fans of all types (singles, attached, etc ???) are welcome !!!!
http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256
Please, no drama.


----------



## tawasdave

Jenroc said:


> OK folks ..... chat tonight !!!!
> 9pm EST
> Disney fans of all types (singles, attached, etc ???) are welcome !!!!
> http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256
> Please, no drama.




Disneyaholics...Drama?  Oh come on...how could there be any drama...:


----------



## Jenroc

tawasdave said:


> Disneyaholics...Drama?  Oh come on...how could there be any drama...:



  I have missed your sense of humour !!  How are you ??  Chat tonite ???


----------



## tawasdave

Jenroc said:


> I have missed your sense of humour !!  How are you ??  Chat tonite ???




Maybe...will see what's shakin...finally a nice night here so goin golfin for sure...I will try to make it for at least awhile...


----------



## Jenroc

Just a reminder .....
  OK folks ..... chat tonight !!!!  
9pm EST
Disney fans of all types (singles, attached, etc ???) are welcome !!!!
http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256
Please, no drama.


----------



## Jenroc

Great chat last night ! Nice to meet everyone. Great mix of newbies and board vetrans.  Lots of great tips were exchanged and stories !   Next one is this Thursday night at 9 pm ! Come and join us !!
http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256


----------



## TallDaddy

Hi jen, sorry i missed the chat, will try for thursday.  Did you come across anyone that might be at wdw this weekend and next week?  I will be there too as a single dad with my two kids (6, 9) and wouldnt mind finding another single parent there in similar situation to help each other out.


----------



## Jenroc

TallDaddy said:


> Hi jen, sorry i missed the chat, will try for thursday.  Did you come across anyone that might be at wdw this weekend and next week?  I will be there too as a single dad with my two kids (6, 9) and wouldnt mind finding another single parent there in similar situation to help each other out.



I would take any excuse to go to WDW but, alas, I can't meet you there !!  LOL  Anyways - I haven't heard of anyone yet but you never know who may pop out of the woodwork between now and then.  We are having a get together in Hamilton in October (I know a long way off but think about it) and it is a bunch of Disney families from Ontario).  Should be a good time, potluck dinner, kids welcome etc .....  I'll post the thread for that a few others you might find interesting after I get my daugther back from riding.  Hope you make the chat on Thursday and you know we will all be looking for a trip report when you get back !!  Have fun !


----------



## rachaface

Cdnprincess said:


> I know there are a couple of threads already posted but they are so long to go through and read. I'd like to know if they are ANY single men, 24-29 years old here on dis?
> 
> I'm looking for prince charming.



you and i both, sweetie.  disney loving men, im interested! PM me! LOL


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Hello ladies welcome to the Dis boards 32/m here from Philadelphia and I love Disney World


----------



## Jenroc

Morning all !!!
Just a reminder of the chat tonight at 9pm.  Just go to the link and meet up with some old friends and make some new ones !!
http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256


----------



## QuantumSheep

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I don't want the soggy leftovers of your PIT, thanks tho...



As for me, I prefer to consider myself a Fully-Licensed, Accredited Prince (or FLAP for short).


----------



## ugadog99

Hi y'all.  It's been forever since I've been over here.  This past year has kept me pretty tied up with my high school senior.  We're trying to enjoy her last summer at home and will be at WDW July 2-13.  Anyone else traveling during that time?  


Melanie


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Hello! 

I am a single mom to 2 kiddlets. As for my age, well all I will ADMIT to is 30. 30ish. um. Well let's just stick to only what I will admit to! LOL!

I am divorced, and near Ottawa. I love Disney. I wish I could take my kids more often, and yet I also selfishly wish I could experience it with 'someone special' for me.


----------



## Continuum

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> I am divorced, and near Ottawa. I love Disney. I wish I could take my kids more often, and yet I also selfishly wish I could experience it with 'someone special' for me.



I know what you mean.  As much as I enjoy being single again after being divorced, I miss that both my ex-wife and I were Disney addicts together.


----------



## Jenroc

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I wish I could take my kids more often, and yet I also selfishly wish I could experience it with 'someone special' for me.




I soooo understand what you mean !!!


----------



## Mahorn

Jenroc said:


> I soooo understand what you mean !!!



I agree with both of you I am going in August with my family and my bff but would love to have that "someone special" to share it with.

Jenn


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

I am glad that I am not the only one. Sigh. Hopefully 1 day....


----------



## PrincessKell

Mahorn said:


> I agree with both of you I am going in August with my family and my bff but would love to have that "someone special" to share it with.
> 
> Jenn



awwwh looks like I feel your pain. I want that too.  Hard to come by in these parts.  I do not know one person that is in love with Disney as much as I. Which is why I come here. you know what I feel.


----------



## Jenroc

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am a single mom to 2 kiddlets. As for my age, well all I will ADMIT to is 30. 30ish. um. Well let's just stick to only what I will admit to! LOL!
> 
> I am divorced, and near Ottawa. I love Disney. I wish I could take my kids more often, and yet I also selfishly wish I could experience it with 'someone special' for me.





Mahorn said:


> I agree with both of you I am going in August with my family and my bff but would love to have that "someone special" to share it with.
> 
> Jenn





a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> I am glad that I am not the only one. Sigh. Hopefully 1 day....





PrincessKell said:


> awwwh looks like I feel your pain. I want that too.  Hard to come by in these parts.  I do not know one person that is in love with Disney as much as I. Which is why I come here. you know what I feel.


Maybe we should all go together and find that special someone.   ( big sighhhhhhhh   )


----------



## Jenroc

Jenroc said:


> Maybe we should all go together and find that special someone.   ( big sighhhhhhhh   )



..... not the same one though !!!!!!


----------



## BustaStitch

There are some of us single disney addicts out there.  =D

myspace.com/bustastitch 

skype colecash1984


----------



## cinderelladreams27

Can Disney get any more romantic? The lights, the magic, the songs... It was even romantic when I was there with my 9th grade class. But what stinks is every time I go, I get to remember my proposal that didn't result in a wedding! I can't help loving it though. "Someday my prince will come!" 

(Charlotte area, NC - 26)


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Don't give wishes do come true 32/m here and yes I am single


----------



## JDUCKY

Jenroc said:


> ..... not the same one though !!!!!!



What? No...'timesharing'?  The Disney Prince Vacation Club?


----------



## jagfanjosh3252

Come on ladies!! I'm a single 22 year old male here! Love Disney, sports, romantic dinners, and I will hold your hand in front of my friends! Lol.


----------



## Jenroc

JDUCKY said:


> What? No...'timesharing'?  The Disney Prince Vacation Club?


Stranger things can happen ..... I guess !!!!


----------



## brighteyes

Cdnprincess said:


> No such luck in my posted thread..but a few private msg's came.
> 
> I just wanted to add... if anybody else (who doesn't want to read through tons and tons of pages ) may post ....I'm up for helping others find their prince charming as welll!!!



Awesome! I would love to find a guy who loves DISNEY as much as I do, and won't think I am silly. Are you living in Canada? I am in Kitchener, Ontario. I am a single mom with a DS who is 13. I am also in college full time for one more year!! But would love to meet a guy who gets why I love DISNEY!

So have you had any luck meeting  your prince charming?

Stephanie


----------



## taintedzodiac

Hey there folks. Long time lurker (love those deals) and recently single 26/m from eastern PA here. Figured I'd give it a shot posting here, there's got to be a Disney gal out there who loves to be treated like a lady in the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Ragnrok23

cinderelladreams27 said:


> Can Disney get any more romantic? The lights, the magic, the songs... It was even romantic when I was there with my 9th grade class. But what stinks is every time I go, I get to remember my proposal that didn't result in a wedding! I can't help loving it though. "Someday my prince will come!"
> 
> (Charlotte area, NC - 26)



I have a proposal and a honeymoon there.  Going back in December for the first time since my divorce and I don't forsee any problems


----------



## TinkTink78

Ragnrok23 said:


> I have a proposal and a honeymoon there.  Going back in December for the first time since my divorce and I don't forsee any problems



I just did a post divorce trip in May!  LOVED Every minute of it... 


31/F - single from NJ.


----------



## Ragnrok23

TinkTink78 said:


> I just did a post divorce trip in May!  LOVED Every minute of it...
> 
> 
> 31/F - single from NJ.



I'm going with 3 other couples and my 18mth old godson

I'm sure I'll love every minute of it


----------



## TinkTink78

Ragnrok23 said:


> I'm going with 3 other couples and my 18mth old godson
> 
> I'm sure I'll love every minute of it




Thats awesome! I took my godson last year!


----------



## QuantumSheep

cinderelladreams27 said:


> Can Disney get any more romantic? The lights, the magic, the songs... It was even romantic when I was there with my 9th grade class. But what stinks is every time I go, I get to remember my proposal that didn't result in a wedding! I can't help loving it though. "Someday my prince will come!"
> 
> (Charlotte area, NC - 26)



Wow cinderelly -- did you propose to someone at Disney or were you proposed to?  Either way yeah, I would imagine that it would be a hard memory to overlook when you're there!!  

As for me I went on a "mini-moon" (or was it a Minnie-moon) right after my wedding but _before_ our actual honeymoon.  So even though I'm single again I am "blessed" with those memories every time I go!  

Anyway have a great day!


----------



## Mahorn

I'm going on my first post divorce trip as well. I'm going with my kids, my parents, an aunt and and uncle and my best friend.


----------



## Jenroc

QuantumSheep said:


> As for me I went on a "mini-moon" (or was it a Minnie-moon) right after my wedding but _before_ our actual honeymoon.  So even though I'm single again I am "blessed" with those memories every time I go!



I know what you mean about "blessed".  Even though my ex strongly disliked all things Disney (except Pumbaa), I managed to get him to go to WDW for the 1999/2000 New Years Eve Celebrations.  Despite all his belly aching and complaining throughout the whole trip, it was still my 2kids' 1st trip to a Disney park and I will treasure those memories forever.  We have since made many more memories and I plan on even more !!!  (Any excuse to keep going to the parks !!  LOL)


----------



## cinderelladreams27

No, I was proposed to. My family laughs at me b/c they say that every boyfriend we take, ends. Like Disney is a make it or brake it for me.  Guess I'll just have to keep weeding them out. Haha! Someday I'll find my Disney prince.  Probably when I stop looking for him. At least that what everyone says.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Lauren don't sweat it I been told that so many times and kept searching and close to finding the one for me .


----------



## Slacs

This thread is so looong D8 But hey, I'm lookin' for a guy too!
I'm female, live in florida am 22 and I'm lookin' for a guy around that age group too. No 40 year olds plz T_T
One of my bigger passions in life is ar (and if you don't know what that stands for you ain't in it  ) I'm also an artist and I'm in skoolin' for animation
And I don't know how to end a post properly!


----------



## Slacs

jagfanjosh3252 said:


> Come on ladies!! I'm a single 22 year old male here! Love Disney, sports, romantic dinners, and I will hold your hand in front of my friends! Lol.



Ah, I can't pm you yet, the boards say I must post ten times =)


----------



## connorsmom911

brighteyes said:


> Awesome! I would love to find a guy who loves DISNEY as much as I do, and won't think I am silly. Are you living in Canada? I am in Kitchener, Ontario. I am a single mom with a DS who is 13. I am also in college full time for one more year!! But would love to meet a guy who gets why I love DISNEY!
> 
> So have you had any luck meeting  your prince charming?
> 
> Stephanie



Hey there!  I'm in Kitchener too!! 



TinkTink78 said:


> I just did a post divorce trip in May!  LOVED Every minute of it...
> 
> 
> 31/F - single from NJ.



Gotta love those "post-divorce" trips!!  I did mine with the May '08 singles group and it was awesome!!!



lovemickeyshouse said:


> Lauren don't sweat it I been told that so many times and kept searching and close to finding the one for me .



I guess PA is still a little ways from Canada, but at least some of the single guys seem to be a bit closer!!  (Edited to add...Wait!!  Single guys from Ontario???  Toronto and Ottawa???  Hi!  See, that's what I get for lurking and not following the threads closer...)

Long-time lurker here, but I never give up hope.  I've seen the magic on these boards happen first hand multiple times, so it does exist!!

37/F from Kitchener, Ontario


----------



## TortugaDave

Still here.....and still single....still cute


----------



## Mahorn

TortugaDave said:


> Still here.....and still single....still cute



Now thats a cute line too bad you're not closer to MA


----------



## connorsmom911

Mahorn said:


> Now thats a cute line too bad you're not closer to MA



or Canada...


----------



## Slacs

To the nice people pming me, I'm very sorry but I can't respond since I don't have ten posts yet!! I'm not ignoring anyone =\


----------



## Sha

Slacs said:


> To the nice people pming me, I'm very sorry but I can't respond since I don't have ten posts yet!! I'm not ignoring anyone =\



You need some more posts.... have you been to these threads?? go there to say hi and introduce yourself. I dont think you can post a pic until after 10 posts too.

Rollcall: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2053638

Singles photo thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1785352

Another singles thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2216989

Singles Thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1971336

there are a couple trip threads too to look at. 

May: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2214330

October: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422

August: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1751016

Disneyland: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1895860


----------



## Dizmom0923

Mahorn said:


> Now thats a cute line too bad you're not closer to MA



Or New Orleans


----------



## brighteyes

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey there!  I'm in Kitchener too!!
> 
> Gotta love those "post-divorce" trips!!  I did mine with the May '08 singles group and it was awesome!!!
> 
> 
> I guess PA is still a little ways from Canada, but at least some of the single guys seem to be a bit closer!!  (Edited to add...Wait!!  Single guys from Ontario???  Toronto and Ottawa???  Hi!  See, that's what I get for lurking and not following the threads closer...)
> 
> Long-time lurker here, but I never give up hope.  I've seen the magic on these boards happen first hand multiple times, so it does exist!!
> 
> 37/F from Kitchener, Ontario



cool, i bet we've seen each other in the grocery store line. lol.


----------



## GrumpyOne

TinkTink78 said:


> I just did a post divorce trip in May!  LOVED Every minute of it...





Mahorn said:


> I'm going on my first post divorce trip as well. I'm going with my kids, my parents, an aunt and and uncle and my best friend.



Looks like my upcoming Sept/Oct trip will just miss being a post-divorce trip by a few weeks.


----------



## connorsmom911

brighteyes said:


> cool, i bet we've seen each other in the grocery store line. lol.




Okay, come on now, Kitchener isn't that small!!


----------



## cdn ears

brighteyes said:


> cool, i bet we've seen each other in the grocery store line. lol.





connorsmom911 said:


> Okay, come on now, Kitchener isn't that small!!



No you didn't meet each other in the grocery store line, you met at the only four way stop sign in Kitchener on the way to the only mailbox , sorry Tracey, but I couldn't resist


----------



## brighteyes

cdn ears said:


> No you didn't meet each other in the grocery store line, you met at the only four way stop sign in Kitchener on the way to the only mailbox , sorry Tracey, but I couldn't resist


----------



## connorsmom911

cdn ears said:


> No you didn't meet each other in the grocery store line, you met at the only four way stop sign in Kitchener on the way to the only mailbox , sorry Tracey, but I couldn't resist



Oh, ha ha, very funny...


----------



## GrumpyOne

Sounds like a place in Montanta where I spent a few months as a kid. The post office was the grocery store ... and the gas station ... and the diner.


----------



## Sewfun

PrincessKell said:


> awwwh looks like I feel your pain. I want that too.  Hard to come by in these parts.  I do not know one person that is in love with Disney as much as I. Which is why I come here. you know what I feel.




The only guy I know that loves Disney as much as I do is married to a woman who loves it too.  ~~sigh~~  One day I suppose I will meet that special guy.  In the meantime I plan to have so much fun I don't know he is missing!!  

Tammy


----------



## Sewfun

Continuum said:


> Wow!  I would have weeded out a girl like that before a second date at this point in my life.  I'm sure some of it is my age and I know it has to do with being divorced, but I've got a firm couple of "musts" that can't be overlooked.  No matter how great of an impression I might get from someone I might meet, if she's not a Disney lover, it won't work out.



This is becoming more and more important to me too. If the guy doesn't love Disney, done.  I don't even want someone who tolerates it (BTDT). I want full blown love for Disney too. I want my Disney wedding and I want to wear Minnie bridal ears the entire time we are there!!  Hey, I have goals in life!

Tammy


----------



## Sewfun

black562 said:


> Yes I'd love to see how others have decorated their house in Disney.
> 
> Maybe I could make a call on my phone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm covered if I need any information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or soap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me...I'll just move into the home of tomorrow, have Splash Mountain as my playground, and re-open Adventurer's Club!!!




OMG!!  I have the same soap collection.  NOONE is allowed to use it either!!!  How funny is that???  And my kitchen?  Mickey themed.    I have a Disney embroidery machine named Mickey that his only job is to embroider my outfits for my Disney trips and I have most of the Disney cards made for him.    I will have to check out some websites for bedding for my room...if there is a theme I really like I will have to go with it!  I have a blue Mickey watch and a pink Tinkerbell watch too.  I just love my Disney stuff!!


----------



## DFD

Sewfun said:


> This is becoming more and more important to me too. If the guy doesn't love Disney, done.  I don't even want someone who tolerates it (BTDT). I want full blown love for Disney too. I want my Disney wedding and I want to wear Minnie bridal ears the entire time we are there!!  Hey, I have goals in life!
> 
> Tammy



Tammy truly agree with you on the Disney note... sometimes I wonder if there is somethings wrong with my priorities  

_*"*Wait...you mean to tell me that people visit the Disney more than once every 15 years??

In your opinion is EPCOT better than Disneyworld...or the other way around? I'll definitely try to visit both within the next 5-10 years* " *_

this was the last email andwas answered as... I am really sorry but I will be away for awhile.. if he only knew my Disney Habits... he would really think I am crazy!!!  Goodluck with your future endeavor!


----------



## Sewfun

DFD said:


> Tammy truly agree with you on the Disney note... sometimes I wonder if there is somethings wrong with my priorities
> 
> _*"*Wait...you mean to tell me that people visit the Disney more than once every 15 years??
> 
> In your opinion is EPCOT better than Disneyworld...or the other way around? I'll definitely try to visit both within the next 5-10 years* " *_
> 
> this was the last email andwas answered as... I am really sorry but I will be away for awhile   Goodluck with your future endeavor!




Nothing wrong with your priorities, this is what is important to you and you should in no way have to settle for less.  Not worth it!!

My main goal is to be able to work for Disney doing computer forensics. Might take me a few years to get there, but I am such a goal oriented person that I will make it.  If I can't do the forensics, I will be a photopass photographer.    I just want to be near the magic as much as I can!


----------



## DFD

Sewfun said:


> Nothing wrong with your priorities, this is what is important to you and you should in no way have to settle for less.  Not worth it!!
> 
> My main goal is to be able to work for Disney doing computer forensics. Might take me a few years to get there, but I am such a goal oriented person that I will make it.  If I can't do the forensics, I will be a photopass photographer.    I just want to be near the magic as much as I can!



I will be happy to sell balloons along Main Street... and they are not even Disney they are outside vendors but alteast they are at Main Street!!!


----------



## Sewfun

DFD said:


> I will be happy to sell balloons along Main Street... and they are not even Disney they are outside vendors but alteast they are at Main Street!!!



Exactly!  Those who don't get it don't understand how I could possibly be happy working there.  Its all about doing what you love and you will be happy.


----------



## connorsmom911

Promised I'd help spread the word...

DisneyDadNY has created a new site. For those who remember DisMates, there is now DisDates!  It's still in the early stages, but the more the merrier!!  Who knows...true love Disney-style may just be on the horizon!

Come check it out...

http://www.disdates.com/index.php


----------



## mjperry

I consider my a Disney Freak, something that only another Disney freak can understand and accept. I also don't want someone who tolerates my love for Disney,but someone who would surprise me with a trip.  A Disney wedding sounds good to me. I have a goal to move closer to Orlando hopefully soon.
At the present time I'm in South Mississippi which is about 12 hours from Orlando, and 90 Minutes  via SWA , I want to be there so I can spend a nice Saturday there just taking in the sites. If there are any Single Disney Freaks out there let me hear from you.

MichaelJ.Perry
mjayperry@gmail.com 
Videographer/Editor


----------



## DFD

mjperry said:


> I consider my a Disney Freak, something that only another Disney freak can understand and accept. I also don't want someone who tolerates my love for Disney,but someone who would surprise me wfith a trip.  A Disney wedding sounds good to me. I have a goal to move closer to Orlando hopefully soon.
> At the present time I'm in South Mississippi which is about 12 hours from Orlando, and 90 Minutes  via SWA , I want to be there so I can spend a nice Saturday there just taking in the sites. If there are any Single Disney Freaks out there let me hear from you.



oh mylanta! u just ressurected this thread from the dead


----------



## mjperry

Your welcome


----------



## Wasre

I have to wonder....What's wrong with Disney in your life?  Why don't others get it?  I've seen a couple Disney weddings while in the parks and they were lovely.  I hadn't really thought about a Disney wedding myself, but after talking with a few others, I think it would be wonderful.

I'd personally love to work in Disney as one of the divers for the DiveQuest tour or somewhere I could interact with others having fun.  To work on DiveQuest, I'd have to move to Orlando, oh darn.   On my way down there tomorrow night.  I can't wait.


----------



## mrtoffee

Im 30 so just out of the date range, but may as well post anyway


----------



## alrightguy

ok i will post this here cause it looked like a good place im 38yrs old from wyoming and im single with no kids been divorced for 6 yrs now and going to disney may 1st to the 7th if your interested and want to know more you know what to do.


----------



## karice2

Not doing the some day my prince will come dance but certainly doing the part of your world chorus. 

Love Disney, second trip in one year. Planning another trip for November. 

I like chicken but not beer. 

Oh yeah 32,  Single, no kids


----------



## DFD

karice2 said:


> Not doing the some day my prince will come dance but certainly doing the part of your world chorus.
> 
> Love Disney, second trip in one year. Planning another trip for November.
> 
> I like chicken but not beer.
> 
> Oh yeah 32,  Single, no kids



karice32 the best part is kissing all those frogs... practice makes perfect 

come plan a trip with us in Oct


----------



## rebecca06261

alrightguy said:


> ok i will post this here cause it looked like a good place im 38yrs old from wyoming and im single with no kids been divorced for 6 yrs now and going to disney may 1st to the 7th if your interested and want to know more you know what to do.



 You're cheating on me already???


----------



## DFD

rebecca06261 said:


> You're cheating on me already???



Reb... meet Wasre  aka Kenn.. am trying to coerce him to join us at JR on Monday!!!!

I know..I know.. what am I doing at DIS!!!  

Reb... do they have snow in Wyomming???


----------



## rebecca06261

DFD said:


> Reb... meet Wasre  aka Kenn.. am trying to coerce him to join us at JR on Monday!!!!
> 
> I know..I know.. what am I doing at DIS!!!
> 
> Reb... do they have snow in Wyomming???



I LOVE that idea! 

Wasre- I was planning on getting there on Saturday. Have you found a park buddy yet?


----------



## rebecca06261

And Ducky, I've never been to WY but alright guy says there's tons of snow. wanna visit???


----------



## DFD

rebecca06261 said:


> I LOVE that idea!
> 
> Wasre- I was planning on getting there on Saturday. Have you found a park buddy yet?



SATURDAY??????  I get in at 9AM Sunday!!!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

DFD said:


> SATURDAY??????  I get in at 9AM Sunday!!!!!



But I have some birthday shopping I have to do       Want me to pick you and the PECANs up from the airport since I'll be in MCO?


----------



## DFD

rebecca06261 said:


> But I have some birthday shopping I have to do       Want me to pick you and the PECANs up from the airport since I'll be in MCO?



Hmmmm you know my answer to that!!!!  but we get in early!!!  like 9:04AM!!!


----------



## rebecca06261

DFD said:


> Hmmmm you know my answer to that!!!!  but we get in early!!!  like 9:04AM!!!



Consider it done!


----------



## timmac

Figured I may as well post on this thread... single guy, currently 29, divorced, 4 kids who don't live with me, I'm in southern NH.


----------



## DFD

rebecca06261 said:


> Consider it done!



woohoooo I have Candice30 on the phone... hugs and kisses... we ended up in the same plane... Melissa will just meet us at OKW


----------



## DFD

timmac said:


> Figured I may as well post on this thread... single guy, currently 29, divorced, 4 kids who don't live with me, I'm in southern NH.



 Home!!!


----------



## kimono rose

Is anyone still visting this thread?
I'm new here, I'm a single girl looking for a guy.


----------



## Costino1

I'm Bob...26M From Indiana..I'll be there in 16 days!


----------



## Birdman1511

Jeff.. 24/m/Florida


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Thought this thread died along time ago.  But Im still alive here.  27m/NJ/single.  Looking for girl who loves Disney as much as I do


----------



## PyxiiDustt

Birdman1511 said:


> Jeff.. 24/m/Florida



Every time I visit a thread, I feel like you post like right before me. What gives?? Lol.

--

Hey everyone! 20/f here


----------



## Wasre

PyxiiDustt said:


> Every time I visit a thread, I feel like you post like right before me. What gives?? Lol.
> 
> --
> 
> Hey everyone! 20/f here




It's all a matter of timing.    hehehehe

Welcome!


----------



## standleyent1

Wow thought this had gone away a long time ago, LOL!!!
44/m/Arkansas 
looking for a girl who loves Disney as much as my DD and I do!!


----------



## Trep72

37/M/OK

Going back to WDW in October!


----------



## Birdman1511

PyxiiDustt said:


> Every time I visit a thread, I feel like you post like right before me. What gives?? Lol.
> 
> --
> 
> Hey everyone! 20/f here



Haha, hey, what can I say? I can read your mind


----------



## kimono rose

Did I resurrect this thread or was everyone just hiding!


----------



## Lizzybee

Ok I'll play!
I'm turning 40 at Disney World
Single (divorced) mom of 2 awesome kids
Chicago area.  
(I see lots of younger guys posting and I just want to state for the record I'm not a cougar  )


----------



## Ilivetogo

Since it hasn't been posted since 2009, I'll remind everyone that there's a new DISNEY dating site called ...

Disdates.com

C'mon over and log in!!!

.


----------



## dmxwidget

21/m Chicago & Pittsburgh


----------



## DFD

lots of action happening here eh?!


----------



## OregonGirl

I encourage all you peeps to also post in the official SINGLES SEEKING SINGLES dating thread I started! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2411855


----------



## xxpiratestevexx

Hey I'm steve, 37 from England, are there any single females from England here or America ?? I love the American accent


----------



## terri33inne

xxpiratestevexx said:


> I love the American accent



Really?   I love a British accent


----------



## Lindaland

Any single west coast men *over 45*??  I would love to find Prince Charming's dad!


----------



## Krista in MA

xxpiratestevexx said:


> Hey I'm steve, 37 from England, are there any single females from England here or America ?? I love the American accent



38 single f from New England - with a hard core Boston accent  haha.


----------



## Coogz

I am a 29 yr old guy from Temecula, CA, near San Diego. Would love to find my very own Disney loving girl.

I love to go to Disneyland, have had an annual pass for years.


----------



## mmackeymouse

xxpiratestevexx said:


> Hey I'm steve, 37 from England, are there any single females from England here or America ?? I love the American accent



Judging by your Youtube account, you have no shortage of admirers.


----------



## DisneyMommaToTwo

Just curious if there are any single men in Illinois on here?


----------



## old lady

Make sure they are handsome, rich and Disney lovers.


----------



## DisneyMommaToTwo

old lady said:


> Make sure they are handsome, rich and Disney lovers.



Lol.


----------



## bikerjenn

Any single indiana men?


----------



## str86diesel

bikerjenn said:


> Any single indiana men?



Here's a 35 year old from Colorado


----------



## bikerjenn

Well Hi there Colorado!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

30m from NJ who loves Disney, Looking for my Disney Princess.  If wanna chat send private message


----------

